# knitting tea party 30 november '12



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party  30 November 12

Friday already  didnt I just start last weeks? Im going to start todays opening by asking a favor. When you quote reply would you delete anything that is not relevant. If you are commenting say on a recipe  you could delete everything but the name of the recipe  we would still know what you were talking about. Last week I noticed the twelve days of Christmas song  it could have been deleted several times and the message would have still been understood. I want to be perfectly clear here  I am not pointing fingers or finding blame  I am just making a suggestion. There are many that are finding it difficult to keep up  one way to cut down on the pages would be to delete all unnecessary stuff in your reply.

The Christmas recipe I was going to give I cannot find  I will get it from heather tonight or tomorrow and then you will have it. It is one if not my favorite Christmas cookie.

Instead of a Christmas recipe I am going to give you a recipe that might be useful when you get tired of turkey, ham, chicken and you need some extra carbs  there are carbs in pasta arent there? A friend of mine gave me this recipe more years ago than I like to remember  another lifetime  but is one of my favorites. One note I want to make is that it says to simmer on the stove  I think it would work quite well in the crockpot on low or even high. I would probably let it go on low all day  besides the smell it emits really smells good.

NORTHERN ITALY SPAGHETTI
1 round steak cut into chunks
1-1/2 pound ground round
1 t salad oil (you will need more  honest  not much more but a little)
4 cloves garlic minced  I usually cheat and put in more
2 med onions chopped  I usually go for two really big onions
1 green pepper chopped
4 stalks celery sliced
5 cans (6oz) tomato paste
1 large can tomatoes (whole)
1-1/2 cup red wine
1 small bunch chopped parsley
2 tablespoons dried basil
1 tablespoon each oregano and marjiam (?)
1-1/2 teaspoon thyme
4 dried chili peppers crushed (I use the red pepper flakes)
Fresh mushrooms
1-1/2 teaspoon rosemary
4 whole black pepper corns.

Brown steak and ground round in salad oin in large frying pan  Remove from pan  and in same pan sauté garlic, onions until golden brown. Remove from pan  in same skillet sauté pepper, celery until tender. Return all the above cooked ingredients to skillet and add tomato paste, tomatoes with liquid, wine, parsley, basil, oregano, marjoram. Cover pan and simmer for three ho;urs stirring occasionally. Add mushrooms and simmer another 1-1/2 hour. Pour over cooked spaghetti.

I would maybe simmer a minute or two and then put it in a crockpot and cook on low for eight or so hours -you could add the mushrooms somewhere along the line.

This is my favorite spaghetti sauce  beats ragu by a mile. It is a little labor intensive  makes a lot  and oh so worth the effort.

This is the weekend Heidi and family will put up their tree. The children really enjoy it  they have received a lot of handmade decorations over the years from the grandmas  they talk about them as they put them up. By the time they are done the tree will be pretty full.

I dont put up a tree  I have a really nice six foot really narrow tree  probably two feet in diameter at the bottom  a perfect size. I put it up one year and it was up until march  the grandchildren came over one day and helped me take it down. Not sure why it hadnt come down earlier  just couldnt do it. So  I enjoy heidis tree.

Our weather has warmed up slightly  some sun  almost fifty degrees. I like this kind of weather for winter  hope it lasts until next may. It is to rain Sunday and Monday  it has been really dry so some rain would be welcome.

The farmer who farms the eighteen acres behind us planted winter wheat this year. It is up maybe an inch or so  and is so green  it will be nice to see some green all winter.

The Christmas pattern I want to share with you today is from lion brand. It is lion brand pattern #L0118AD. You will find it here.

http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&store=%2Fstores%2Feyarn&resultPageTemplate=ResultPage.html&resultItemTemplate=ResultItem.txt&noResultPageTemplate=NoResultPage.html&case=no&primaryServer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com&minPrice=0&noBoolean=1&searchText=l0118ad&sT=1&Go.x=10&Go.y=9

I would key in the pattern but think this one is better if you can see the pictures. I have started one in variegated white, red and green  of course lion brand yarn. Lol I think they would make terrific package toppers as well as cute ornaments.

I printed off the Christmas coloring pages that five gave the url for  avery and ayden are both busily coloring them. They are both very good colorers  they really stay within the lines  something grandpa is not too good at  he is also a poor cutter  no hand eye coordination. Lol

I cant get used to it getting so dark so early  it is five pm and I would need a light if I was reading or knitting. For some reason it just makes it see drearier than it is.
Was out with Heidi getting some grocerys  the high point of my day. Lol love aldis. fig neutons somehow got into my basket  as well as bags of oranges, grapefruit and tangerines. You know what my house is going to smell like.

Dear lord  its five oclock  duh. Shut up sam and get the new knitting tea party going.


----------



## 5mmdpns

When hitting the quote reply button, it does post the post one is replying to. Perhaps if quoting the post is not necessary for the poster to quote, just click on the reply button? It might be better. This is just a thought.

Here is my Christmas recipe and song that goes with it. Enjoy everyone! The song lyrics are needed to be shared and then I will type out and post my Grandmother's Christmas Cake Recipe that has been passed down. It was my parent's wedding cake, my wedding cake, both my brothers' wedding cakes, and off course our Christmas cake we loved.
***********************************************
This youtube video goes with the lyrics posted below.  




*Miss Fogartys Christmas Cake*
As I sat at my window last evening,
The letterman brought unto me;
A little gilt-edged invitation,
Sayin', "Gilhooley come over to tea."
Sure, I knew that the Fogartys sent it,
So I went just for old friendship's sake;
And the first thing they give me to tackle,
Was a slice of Miss Fogarty's cake.

Now, there was plums and prunes and cherries,
There was citrons and raisins and cinnamon, too;
There was nutmeg, cloves and berries,
And a crust that was nailed on with glue.
There were caraway seeds in abundance,
Sure t'would build up a fine stomach ache;
It would kill a man twice after 'atin' a slice,
Of Miss Fogarty's Christmas cake.

Miss Mulligan wanted to taste it,
But really there wasn't no use;
They worked at it over an hour,
And they couldn't get none of it loose.
Till Kelly come in with a hatchet,
And Murphy come in with a saw;
That cake was enough be the powers,
To paralyze any man's jaw.

Now, there was plums and prunes and cherries,
There was citrons and raisins and cinnamon, too;
There was nutmeg, cloves and berries,
And a crust that was nailed on with glue.
There were caraway seeds in abundance,
Sure t'would build up a fine stomach ache;
It would kill a man twice after 'atin' a slice,
Of Miss Fogarty's Christmas cake.

Miss Fogarty, proud as a peacock,
Kept smiling and blinking away;
Till she fell over Flanagan's brogans,
And she spilt the homebrew in her tea.
"Oh, Gilhooley," she cried, "you're not eatin',
Try a little bit more for my sake."
"No thanks, Missus Fogarty," says I,
But I'd like the resate* for that cake."

Now, there was plums and prunes and cherries,
There was citrons and raisins and cinnamon, too;
There was nutmeg, cloves and berries,
And a crust that was nailed on with glue.
There were caraway seeds in abundance,
Sure t'would build up a fine stomach ache;
It would kill a man twice after 'atin' a slice,
Of Miss Fogarty's Christmas cake.

Maloney was took with the colic,
McNulty complained of his head;
McFadden lay down on the sofa,
And he swore that he wished he was dead.
Miss Daly fell down in hysterics,
And there she did wriggle and shake;
While every man swore he was poisoned,
Through eating Miss Fogarty's cake.

Now, there was plums and prunes and cherries,
There was citrons and raisins and cinnamon, too;
There was nutmeg, cloves and berries,
And a crust that was nailed on with glue.
There were caraway seeds in abundance,
Sure t'would build up a fine stomach ache;
It would kill a man twice after 'atin' a slice,
Of Miss Fogarty's Christmas cake.


----------



## iamsam

but before you click "send" you can delete part of the post so the whole think does not send. there are times if you don't include at least part of the post no one knows what you are talking about. just as i did here - this was the paragraph i was posting about - everything else was unnecessary.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> When hitting the quote reply button, it does post the post one is replying to. Perhaps if quoting the post is not necessary for the poster to quote, just click on the reply button? It might be better. This is just a thought.


----------



## Pontuf

Well the northern italian pasta will really hit the spot this weekend! Everyone is sick of turkey! The box ornaments look really cute Sam. I may just try to make one tomorrow

We are on our way to Prescott, it's only an hour north. Pontuf is in the back seat, I'm knitting , rick's driving trying to get around all the semis. The Raven is a great stationary shop on the square. Going to pick up reading glasses for everyone's stockings and eat at our favorite roadHouse, LeftTee's! Yum...the best chicken fried steak for me, liver & onions foe Pontuf sans the onions, fried shrimp for Rick. Are you hungry yet?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Your second post is a very good demonstration of what you were talking about to cut down on the number of pages in the KTP and so make it easier for it to flow for the readers. Good point Sam, thanks for doing this and showing us how.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> They are both very good colorers  they really stay within the lines  something grandpa is not too good at  he is also a poor cutter  no hand eye coordination. Lol
> 
> I cant get used to it getting so dark so early  it is five pm and I would need a light if I was reading or knitting. For some reason it just makes it see drearier than it is.


I try to delete the extras, though I confess at times I do get a bit lazy and forget...I really can't imagine getting tired of turkey or chicken, and we rarely have ham, though I also really like spaghetti! Oh, what was I saying on last week's about being a picky eater?! Ha ha ha.

And Sam, I am not buying that no hand-eye coordination--you knit, so you have some! 

I hate that it gets dark so early, too. Last night I was griping about having to turn on the kitchen light (no windows) to cook supper. Felt like it was really late--makes me tired. I could use one of those good lights to knit by, too--maybe for Christmas.

As some of you already know, I have a date to meet a puppy tomorrow, and yes, I'll admit I'm stupidly excited at the prospect of bringing the little guy home. DD and I have both missed having a dog--longest we've EVER gone without one--and this one is a little smooth reddish dachshund. We meet tomorrow at noon! And then we shall see. I can hardly wait for DD to get home so I can tell her. I asked whether he had been around cats before (the Boys will surely have noses out of joint for a little while), and the lady I talked to said she didn't know. But then I found out he's not even a year old yet, so I have no worries about socializing him/them! They were raised with dogs so they should get used to him quickly.

I'm still knitting on socks--have a couple of gussets going now, though I'll probably put those aside briefly to do a couple of hats for gifts. I also want to make one of our girls some dishcloths and hot pads for her new kitchen--you know how it is when you move and find you're missing all sorts of things (I always take the opportunity to throw out the older, rattier things and start new with those things). I have some multicolored cotton I need to use up anyway.

Right now I'm going through all these pdfs I have on the computer--putting some aside to look at again and storing some on the external. What a collection I've got! :shock: I guess I'll just have to knit faster. LOL Then I have to figure out what to fix for supper, put the rest of the things to be donated in the car, and tomorrow we will drop all those off before going out to the place to meet the pup and his foster mom. Have I mentioned I'm excited?!

Okay, I'll stop now. Heh. I hope all are doing well and am looking forward to that cookie recipe--if it's Sam's favorite, it must be a good one!


----------



## Pontuf

Sorlenna I am so excited for you! You must post pictures of the new pup tomorrow!


----------



## KateB

Thanks for the recipe, Sam, it sounds really good. I'm off to Edinburgh tomorrow for a weekend with the 'girls' - we're going to see the musical '9 - 5' (had the cap lock on there and it came out as ( - % .....not quite the same ring to it somehow! :lol: ) I'm really looking forward to it. Won't probably get back on here until Monday, so don't talk too much while I'm away...........as if! :roll: :lol: 
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## KatStabe

Sam, Thanks for the recipe. Really sounds good. have bookmarked it so I can make it for dinner tomorrow.

Don't you really like those little presents? I've made about a dozen. Sent them to the local Charity Shop and they are selling them for $5.00 a piece to raise more money for Christmas food baskets.

We love fruit cake around here and we have to eat gluten free. This is a simple but delicious recipe.

Fruit Cake

1 1/2 c blanched almond flour
1/2 t sea salt
1/2 t baking soda
1/2 c raisins 
1 c fruit cake mix (the candied fruit mix)
1 c nuts (I use pecans, Gin uses Walnuts)
4 eggs
2 T oil (I use Coconut oil)
1 T sugar (I use Xylotol a Birch tree sugar)
1 T Vanilla
1 T orange zest
1 T lemon zest

1. Combine in lg bowl 1st 6 ingredients.
2. Add the rest of the ingredients.
3. Mix together on med speed for 3 minutes.
4. This will be gooey. Scrape into to petite loaf pans
(greased and floured)
5. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.

If you want a shiny glazed looking top brush with and egg wash the last 10 minutes of baking.


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna, hope it all works out for you and your new puppy. Can't wait for pictures. :lol: 
Love the poem, 5mm.
Pontuf, is that you in your new avatar? Looking good, girlfriend!
Talking of looking good.........just sneaking in another pic of Luke, with his daddy (my DS) this time.


----------



## purl2diva

It is 4:37 in Wi and dark which I don't like either.

I like the recipe, Sam. I have a new slow cooker and will give it a try soon. I happen to think I make the best spaghetti sauce ever but I am willing to find out if I am wrong.

My son brought the tree up so I am hoping to get at it this weekend and share some of my decorations with everyone. Also will add our favorite cookie recipe,

I started working on a cowl using sock yarn but I'm not sure I like it. I guess I will do a few more rows until I can see more of the pattern emerge before I make a definite decision.


----------



## Pup lover

Pontuf, a non furry face! How lovely to meet you and a lovely lady you are!
Had posted this in last weeks KTP then moved it here


----------



## Sorlenna

Aww, Kate, you've got some good looking fellas in your life! Daddy looks so proud--as he should!

This is from the adoption site--you can see why I'd love him to bits!


----------



## Pup lover

Sorelenna, so happy you will have (positive thinking) a new furry family member!


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna, he looks gorgeous!


----------



## Pontuf

Sorlenna great picture! You have beautiful boys .
Kay I am definitely making your fruitcake, I make French macarons so I always have almond flour and ground almonds. 
Yep that's me in my avatar in silent auction at a charity event for Boys &Girls clubs of Scottsdale


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Puplover! You are so sweet!



Pup lover said:


> Pontuf, a non furry face! How lovely to meet you and a lovely lady you are!
> Had posted this in last weeks KTP then moved it here


----------



## Sq_Dancer

All you have to do is highlight what you do not want in the message and click on the delete button.



thewren said:


> but before you click "send" you can delete part of the post so the whole think does not send. there are times if you don't include at least part of the post no one knows what you are talking about. just as i did here - this was the paragraph i was posting about - everything else was unnecessary.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> Talking of looking good.........just sneaking in another pic of Luke, with his daddy (my DS) this time.


AAaawww, so cute and I believe Luke may look a bit like his daddy, who looks so enthralled and in love with his son. What a nice picture Kate!


----------



## Pontuf

AAAAAWWWWWWWW!!!

=Sorlenna]Aww, Kate, you've got some good looking fellas in your life! Daddy looks so proud--as he should!

This is from the adoption site--you can see why I'd love him to bits![/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Is that your photo Pontuf in your Avatar?



Pontuf said:


> Well the northern italian pasta will really hit the spot this weekend! Everyone is sick of turkey! The box ornaments look really cute Sam. I may just try to make one tomorrow


----------



## Lurker 2

Well, while the new KTP has got underway I have got typed up my travelling vine pattern, a la format of Sorlenna's patterns- with enough spacing so you can read where you are easily- I promised to do this scarf for November- so I better get stuck in so it is not too late a Christmas present- this is a commission, from my knitting buddy, who feels uneasy about tackling lace. BTW, this is the first of December here, beautiful sunny morning, bit a bit of wind- good drying weather!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh...Just saw the photo of you wearing the cowl. It turned out great. I think sometimes mistakes are wonderful. Now if it had been a sweater that would have been different :lol: but I just love the way it turned out. Bravo Dear :!: :thumbup: ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Kate, envious as can be. I love plays and that one would be fun to watch. Enjoy yourself and be safe.



KateB said:


> Thanks for the recipe, Sam, it sounds really good. I'm off to Edinburgh tomorrow for a weekend with the 'girls' - we're going to see the musical '9 - 5' (had the cap lock on there and it came out as ( - % .....not quite the same ring to it somehow! :lol: ) I'm really looking forward to it. Won't probably get back on here until Monday, so don't talk too much while I'm away...........as if! :roll: :lol:
> Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Kate, love your pictures. This is so loving and they will be so proud of this photo one day.



KateB said:


> Sorlenna, hope it all works out for you and your new puppy. Can't wait for pictures. :lol:
> Love the poem, 5mm.
> Pontuf, is that you in your new avatar? Looking good, girlfriend!
> Talking of looking good.........just sneaking in another pic of Luke, with his daddy (my DS) this time.


----------



## pammie1234

Sorlena, precious pup! Fingers crossed that you get to bring him to your home!


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> but before you click "send" you can delete part of the post so the whole think does not send. there are times if you don't include at least part of the post no one knows what you are talking about. just as i did here - this was the paragraph i was posting about - everything else was unnecessary.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> When hitting the quote reply button, it does post the post one is replying to. Perhaps if quoting the post is not necessary for the poster to quote, just click on the reply button? It might be better. This is just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Like this Sam as if there is nothing else I have no idea what is being talked about. Happened last newsletter. I will sure be glad to cooperate. Good suggestion!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: I will do my very best. ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sorlenna, I sure hope you get him. He is adorable.



Sorlenna said:


> Aww, Kate, you've got some good looking fellas in your life! Daddy looks so proud--as he should!
> 
> This is from the adoption site--you can see why I'd love him to bits!


----------



## Pontuf

Yep that's Pontuf's Mom

quote=Sq_Dancer]Is that your photo Pontuf in your Avatar?



Pontuf said:


> Well the northern italian pasta will really hit the spot this weekend! Everyone is sick of turkey! The box ornaments look really cute Sam. I may just try to make one tomorrow


[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, I will have to do this spaghetti and I will use portobello mushrooms for the meat. :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you so much for those. If I get my other presents done on time I will have to do those boxes, but if not I will do them for next year. Love them and yes, even as present toppers :thumbup: 

Right now I gave my Darowil KAL bunny a heart, a face, and still needs a tail. Knit a pocket for the sweater and will put the bunny in there. 

Dentist today, good report on personal care, no plaque or problems but need a new inlay. Yuck. Could be worse. Gotta go! Hugs all.


----------



## Pup lover

Sam, the ragu sounds wonderful will be in our recipes to try soon!


----------



## Ask4j

Scramble hurry, hurry, hurry--made it on 2nd page, oh no or is it the third page. Thanks for posting Sam!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

You are one hot lady, Pontuf's Mom.



Pontuf said:


> Yep that's Pontuf's Mom
> 
> quote=Sq_Dancer]Is that your photo Pontuf in your Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the northern italian pasta will really hit the spot this weekend! Everyone is sick of turkey! The box ornaments look really cute Sam. I may just try to make one tomorrow
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## gottastch

Hello kids!

Had a fun time with dear hubby. Since it is his birthday today, we went to the local casino and saw the Cirque-de-Solei (sp?) show this afternoon - wowowowow! We put a few pennies in the slots and came home with more than we went in with - always a good thing  

Here we go: I am attaching my favorite Christmas recipe, courtesy of the New Ulm, MN Journal, Peanut Blossom Cookies, with the chocolate stars (not Hershey's Kisses) on the top. My Christmas craft is my own pattern for a Hexagon Mug Rug, made out of Christmas colored kitchen cotton and knit on double-pointed needles. It measures approximately 4.25" across...just big enough for a "cuppa" whatever you like  If some of you have been hesitant to make something on dpn's, this pattern might be something for you to practice with...not a lot of rows but kind of fun. 

I hope you all enjoy and maybe this can become a yearly tradition. Love to all!!!!!


----------



## Pontuf

YUM! and very festive mug rug


----------



## Lurker 2

the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!


Very well done, it looks lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gottastch: Will use your hexagon mug rug to learn to use dpns. Thanks for posting.

Sorlenna: Pup looks so sweet...crossing fingers you get him

Angora: (I think it was you) Thanks for the comment on the cowl; yeah if it had been a sweater I'd have been froggin'

Knew there was something else I wanted to comment on but am a bit sluggish and can't remember. Must say I really don't have a favorite Christmas recipe. My favorite food a Christmas is Claxton Fruit Cake made in Claxton Georgia. I wait all year to be able to get it. Just thinking about it I may just have to go online and order some; can't wait until it hits the stores. I ponder some more to see if a favorite recipe comes to mind but can't think of one right now.

I do want to say to Sam a big thank you for the rug pattern you sent. Is it one that can be posted? If so, I'll gladly post it giving you credit. I started on it about an hour or so ago and here's what I've got so far. Color off in photo; is a warm medium brown called Cafe' Latte RedHeart SuperSaver


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is going to be gorgeous! Like what it is lying upon too.



Lurker 2 said:


> the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!
> 
> 
> 
> Very well done, it looks lovely. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

thank you, NanaCaren!


----------



## pammie1234

Sleep Center called today, and my doctor had read my results. So now I go in on Dec. 22 for the CPAP test. Lots of relief. The tech should have just kept her mouth closed!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> That is going to be gorgeous! Like what it is lying upon too.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!
Click to expand...

thank you so much Gwen! that is one of Sam's patterns that it is lying on!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh, now I remember what else I wanted to say...Kate the picture of Luke and his Daddy is priceless. I know you will have that one framed for sure. You can just see the love radiating.


----------



## Pontuf

This is beautiful

quote=Gweniepooh]Gottastch: Will use your hexagon mug rug to learn to use dpns. Thanks for posting.

Sorlenna: Pup looks so sweet...crossing fingers you get him

Angora: (I think it was you) Thanks for the comment on the cowl; yeah if it had been a sweater I'd have been froggin'

Knew there was something else I wanted to comment on but am a bit sluggish and can't remember. Must say I really don't have a favorite Christmas recipe. My favorite food a Christmas is Claxton Fruit Cake made in Claxton Georgia. I wait all year to be able to get it. Just thinking about it I may just have to go online and order some; can't wait until it hits the stores. I ponder some more to see if a favorite recipe comes to mind but can't think of one right now.

I do want to say to Sam a big thank you for the rug pattern you sent. Is it one that can be posted? If so, I'll gladly post it giving you credit. I started on it about an hour or so ago and here's what I've got so far. Color off in photo; is a warm medium brown called Cafe' Latte RedHeart SuperSaver[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Saaaammmmm....It is your feather and fan pattern am I correct? Is it any different that what you have posted for me already?



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is going to be gorgeous! Like what it is lying upon too.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you so much Gwen! that is one of Sam's patterns that it is lying on!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I like that. Very dainty.



Lurker 2 said:


> the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Saaaammmmm....It is your feather and fan pattern am I correct? Is it any different that what you have posted for me already?
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is going to be gorgeous! Like what it is lying upon too.
> 
> thank you so much Gwen! that is one of Sam's patterns that it is lying on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is an 18 count + 2, 6x6 feather and fan +3 at the edge- if that makes sense- the yarn is a wool soy mix, ex China, as so much that is here, is!
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lurker do you like working with the wool/soy mix? I've seen in fairly reasonable on ebay and wondered if it had a nice hand to it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> I like that. Very dainty.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!
Click to expand...

it is to be for the oldest daughter of my knitting buddy. She has just come through a total mastectomy, and a consequent stroke, and is not knitting at present, very understandably!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Alfred (new kitty) is definitely not shy at all anymore. (not that he was much)...I can knit and be on the laptop but helterskelter breaks loose when he goes for either the yarn or the keyboard.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Lurker do you like working with the wool/soy mix? I've seen in fairly reasonable on ebay and wondered if it had a nice hand to it.


I liked the way it handled, and so far it is working well as a chair cover, come lapghan. No sign so far of pilling!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I hope her recovery will be quick. She will be in my prayers.

it is to be for the oldest daughter of my knitting buddy. She has just come through a total mastectomy, and a consequent stroke, and is not knitting at present, very understandably![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Alfred (new kitty) is definitely not shy at all anymore. (not that he was much)...I can knit and be on the laptop but helterskelter breaks loose when he goes for either the yarn or the keyboard.


 :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Sorlenna, he's handsome and an eye-catcher for certain. Good luck with the adoption.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sq_Dancer

It will be such a special treat for her.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that. Very dainty.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is to be for the oldest daughter of my knitting buddy. She has just come through a total mastectomy, and a consequent stroke, and is not knitting at present, very understandably!
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!
> 
> 
> 
> Very well done, it looks lovely. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you, NanaCaren!
Click to expand...

 :-D :-D Welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Sorlenna, he's handsome and an eye-catcher for certain. Good luck with the adoption.
> 
> Ohio Joy


ditto- and in your climate you are unlikely to have the mud problems I have had with a pup, with a low undercarriage!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

he is so cute.



Gweniepooh said:


> Alfred (new kitty) is definitely not shy at all anymore. (not that he was much)...I can knit and be on the laptop but helterskelter breaks loose when he goes for either the yarn or the keyboard.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> It will be such a special treat for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that. Very dainty.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is to be for the oldest daughter of my knitting buddy. She has just come through a total mastectomy, and a consequent stroke, and is not knitting at present, very understandably!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I should make clear it is Audrey, my knitting buddy who has all the medical issues- the daughter has just got back from 3 weeks in Nepal- had a wonderful time- loved the high altitude!


----------



## Sorlenna

I knew you all would cheer me on! DD is home and I've given her the news, and we are very much looking forward to meeting the little guy!

Julie, the new project is lovely--yarn looks so luscious, it must be a joy to work with. I am determined to get my sock gussets tonight...heels tomorrow, perhaps! We'll see how far I get.

I don't know that I have a "favorite" recipe either, but I used to make the bread pudding every Christmas (and am planning it this year as well--sugared, even). I know I posted the recipe here before but it has been a long time, so if anyone else wants it, I'll be glad to dig it up again.

Off to knit now...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I knew you all would cheer me on! DD is home and I've given her the news, and we are very much looking forward to meeting the little guy!
> 
> Julie, the new project is lovely--yarn looks so luscious, it must be a joy to work with. I am determined to get my sock gussets tonight...heels tomorrow, perhaps! We'll see how far I get.
> 
> I don't know that I have a "favorite" recipe either, but I used to make the bread pudding every Christmas (and am planning it this year as well--sugared, even). I know I posted the recipe here before but it has been a long time, so if anyone else wants it, I'll be glad to dig it up again.
> 
> Off to knit now...


My very favourite with the chicken, is the bread sauce mum used to make with onion and milk and cloves - I have been known to make some up, even without the chicken!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> I don't know that I have a "favorite" recipe either, but I used to make the bread pudding every Christmas (and am planning it this year as well--sugared, even). I know I posted the recipe here before but it has been a long time, so if anyone else wants it, I'll be glad to dig it up again.


Of course we want it! My Mom used to always make bread puddings when we were kids! I love a good bread pudding!

I am going to have to get out the Christmas Cake recipe tomorrow. I am exhausted tonight and the fibro is not kind at the moment.


----------



## Dreamweaver

*Kate* The boys are fine looking lads, both. Dad
seems to be entranced...

*Julie* The vine pattern is lovely and your gloves from last week were wonderful... I'm glad that Fale was able to have a good time without alcohol... Given his current condition, he doesn't need something that contributes more negatives to the picture.

Peanut blossom cookies.... DH's favorites, though hard to find the chocolate stars lately....

*Pammie* So glad that your Dr. is going ahead with the CPAP for you. I know it will make a big difference in your energy level..... The yarn bowl sounds like a fun project...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gottasch I am not able to save that pattern for the Hexagon Rug Mug you posted the download for. I can not even copy and paste into another document for myself. Do you have an http url for it?


----------



## Dreamweaver

*Sorlenna* Darling pup. My friend has a little girl that she brought from the pound. She thinks she is such a fierce guard dog..... but then has to be covered up with her blankie when she goes in her bed... Hope you have a new member of the family soon....


----------



## Lurker 2

*Julie* The vine pattern is lovely and your gloves from last week were wonderful... I'm glad that Fale was able to have a good time without alcohol... Given his current condition, he doesn't need something that contributes more negatives to the picture.!
that is so true Jynx, lovely that you have caught up with us early in the week- hope you have had a good one!
and a thank you!


----------



## Southern Gal

sorlenna, i want you to have that little buddy so much. what a cutie.
kate, i think your boys look so content. pretty baby.
sam, i just fixed pasta and spagetti sauce last night, but we just ate it tonite for supper. i used a can of prepared and i added a cube of my frozen minced garlic while i cooked my meat and onions, i added a healthy tablespoon also of some basil and garlic pesto to the sauce and i must say its might fine, i love good spagetti, just won't fool with the from the scratch stuff. you know me and cooking.
i gotta tell you on the last tparty you had some recipes from something with ww points, i am gonna try the tortilla shell and pb with jelly and nuts and raisens and grill it. oh i love the taste of a grilled tortilla shell and oh it can't go wrong with the stuff on the inside. 
i have worked off and on all wk getting the tree up at church, some ladies came and fluffed it and some of the guys came and did the lights on it, i was doing my cleaning while this was going on, with my christmas music going. seemed everything had glitter on it, so i was constantly vacuming red glitter. but today i did go back and finish up the ornaments on the tree, sunday nite we will hang bells and angles on the tree as a congregation. the helpers will meet about an hr and half before church to put everything in place and get it lite up for the service that night, we are really cutting down our participation and some of the long reading, just keeping the scriptures in place, i still expect the hanging of the greens service to be a pretty one and just as meaningful. when i finished i went to hospital, sister came in yesterday, spent the whole day in the E.R finally around 5 they got her into a room. she had fever and dry heaves. i ask the nurse how she slept last night, she said she slept all night, i had the oldest daughter go by and check when she got through calling the bingo at the local vfw. today, she never was awake very long, just if i woke her to ask something, which i just let her rest, but i don't like the looks of 3 of her toes, i am wondering if thats the sorce of he fever, they are gonna have the wound clinic come look at them. i honestly,think every time how much worse can this get, but i sure hope she doesn't loose her foot. she has lost some toes on the other foot. sooo don't know. 
mom is driving now and going to start therapy next wk here in town 3 days a wk. i think she will see a real improvement after they work with her. i really was leary of her driving herself so soon, but she said she did fine. 
tomorrow i am letting bj drive himself and if it doesn't rain, i am gonna get the leaves out of my yard. i need to mow some in the south corner, but who k nows.
bj did bring me in two blankets and 2 pads from the hospital they were gonna dye them, but he ask for my outside kitty and his boss loaded him up. so i fixed "babies" bed up. bj calls it socks, we are thinking about trapping it and taking it to the vet to be fixed what ever he/she is. i say she, she is so pretty, long black hair, with 4 white socks and some white over one eye and throat. she stays pretty much in our yard i think. haven't seen the mom in a while, hope the hussy isn't getting wild again..... later


----------



## Dreamweaver

My big news.... I was *approved* for the drug assistance. I will have to re-apply for the new year, but that should not be a problem... so nice to save $5,000. Meds should be here Monday or Tues.

I also finally got the 2 crowns pre-approved so will be spending a couple hours at the dentist Monday....

Drama with mom today. They managed to get her clothes all wet when doing her perm.... She also wanted to cancel house cleaner 15 minutes before she was scheduled... (NO!) Finally got her to go to bank... We did do groceries (not anywhere near enough) paid bills and did a little decorating. I got another couple of big boxes down for her and she can go through them on her own.... It has been a LONG day. Dinner is ready. I'm off to eat and maybe a little knitting and early to bed... there was very little sleeping last night....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ck you PMs...I just sent it to you. 


5mmdpns said:


> Gottasch I am not able to save that pattern for the Hexagon Rug Mug you posted the download for. I can not even copy and paste into another document for myself. Do you have an http url for it?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dreamweaver said:


> My big news....
> 
> So glad you got approved for meds and dental work! Good things for good people (you!)


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Ck you PMs...I just sent it to you.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gottasch I am not able to save that pattern for the Hexagon Rug Mug you posted the download for. I can not even copy and paste into another document for myself. Do you have an http url for it?
Click to expand...

I got it thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> My big news.... I was *approved* for the drug assistance. I will have to re-apply for the new year, but that should not be a problem... so nice to save $5,000. Meds should be here Monday or Tues.
> .... It has been a LONG day. Dinner is ready. I'm off to eat and maybe a little knitting and early to bed... there was very little sleeping last night....


so glad to hear you are getting the assistance!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Per a request from 5 here is the pattern Gottastch posted a download for incase you can't open it.

Hexagon Mug Rug

Materials:	About 1/8 oz./6 grams kitchen cotton
4, Size 7 double-pointed needles
Darning needle

Cast on 48 sts. Separate the sts onto the double-pointed needles, as follows: 16 sts per needle8 sts, a marker, 8 sts. Join in your favorite manor. Mine is the Invisible Join in the Round: http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-invisible-join-in-the-round/. The only difference is you will be working with double-pointed needles and not circular needles.

Rnds 1 & 2: Knit

Rnd 3: [K2tog, knit to 2 sts before next marker, ssk] 6 times.

Rnds 4 & 5: ¬Knit

Work rounds 1-5, then repeat rnds 3-5 two more times. (2 sts left between markers, 12 sts total)

Next rnd: k2tog around, removing markers as you go around. (2 sts per needle, 6 sts total)

Break yarn and thread through remaining center sts, pull tight and hide the ends.

About 4 ¼ across

Kathy Johnson - December, 2


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Jynx, so very glad you were approved. That is a big worry off your plate. Glad things are finally falling into place.



Dreamweaver said:


> My big news.... I was *approved* for the drug assistance. I will have to re-apply for the new year, but that should not be a problem... so nice to save $5,000. Meds should be here Monday or Tues.
> 
> I also finally got the 2 crowns pre-approved so will be spending a couple hours at the dentist Monday....
> 
> Drama with mom today. They managed to get her clothes all wet when doing her perm.... She also wanted to cancel house cleaner 15 minutes before she was scheduled... (NO!) Finally got her to go to bank... We did do groceries (not anywhere near enough) paid bills and did a little decorating. I got another couple of big boxes down for her and she can go through them on her own.... It has been a LONG day. Dinner is ready. I'm off to eat and maybe a little knitting and early to bed... there was very little sleeping last night....


----------



## purl2diva

Great news, Jynx. I'm sure that is a load off your mind. I have a friend who has breast cancer and the last chemo drug her oncologist wanted to try was not approved. Sad and frustrating.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I welcome any further input and additions to this posting by those that celebrate in this culture...

Christmas in Mexico
Mexicans share many traditions with the Spanish. Their main Christmas celebration is called La Posada, which is a religious procession that reenacts the search for shelter by Joseph and Mary before the birth of Jesus. During the procession, the celebrants go from house to house carrying the images of Mary and Joseph looking for shelter.

Santa Claus is not predominant, but the bright red suit is represented in the traditional flower of the season. This flower is the poinsettia, which has a brilliant red star-shaped bloom. It is believed that a young boy walking to the church to see the nativity scene showing the birth of Jesus had realized on the way that he had no gift to offer the Christ child so he gathered up some plain green branches as he walked in he was laughed at but upon placing the branches near the manger they started to bloom a bright red poinsettia flower on each branch.

The Mexican children receive gifts. On Christmas day they are blindfolded and taken to try and break a decorated clay piñata that dangles and swings at the end of a rope. Once the piñata has been broken, the children clamber to recover the candy that was inside the piñata. Those children who have been good also on January 6th receive a gift from the Three Wise Men.

Mexicans attend a midnight mass service which is called la Misa Del Gallo or "the rooster's mass," and at the mass they sing lullabies to Jesus.

from Fico Llaguno

1) Traditionally Posadas are celebrated 9 days before Christmas (one a day) from the 16 to the 24 of December. Songs, prayers and candels take place in the event were we acompany the "Peregrinos (Joseph and Mary)" in their search for shelter.

2) In the northern states of Mexico Santa Clause "Santo Clos" brings children bigpresents,while the "Reyes Magos" bring the small presents in Janurary. In the southern states the gift giving is inverted and "El niño Dios" (Jesus) brings a few presents, while "Los Reyes Magos" (the 3 wise men) bring the equivalent of Santa Clause's presents.

3) The "pinsettia" flowers are known as "Noche Buenas" (literally the good nights)

4) The 3 wise men (Reyes magos) and the "Rosca de Reyes" (source: http://www.inside-mexico.com/ReyesMagos.htm)

"People go to the markets and stores to get the needed ingredients to prepare the feast.

All over the country, in every city and in every little town, bakeries offer the Rosca de Reyes, an oval sweetbread, decorated with candied fruit. There are Roscas of all sizes, very small ones for two or three people and up to the ones that will delight more that twenty people.

The Merienda de Reyes is truly a multicultural event. The Spaniards brought the tradition of celebrating the Epiphany and sharing the Rosca to the New World. The Rosca is served along with Tamales, made of corn which was the pre-Hispanic food per excel lance, and hot chocolate. Chocolate is also a gift from the native peoples of the New World.

Hidden inside this delicious Rosca, a plastic figurine of the Baby Jesus. The Baby is hidden because it symbolizes the need to find a secure place where Jesus could be born, a place where King Herod would not find Him.

Each person cuts a slice of the Rosca . The knife symbolizes the danger in which the Baby Jesus was in.

One by one the guests carefully inspect their slice, hopping they didn't get the figurine.

Whoever gets the baby figurine shall be the host, and invite everyone present to a new celebration on February 2, Candelaria or Candle mass day, and he also shall get a new Ropón or dress for the Baby Jesus of the Nativity scene.

The Mexican Christmas season is joyously extended up to February 2 ! - when the nativity scene is put away, and another family dinner of delicious tamales and hot chocolate is served with great love and happiness."

Basically the main gift giver in Mexico is the Baby Jesus, and also the three wise men. In the Northern States of Mexico, Santo Clos is also recognized.


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns said:


> Gottasch I am not able to save that pattern for the Hexagon Rug Mug you posted the download for. I can not even copy and paste into another document for myself. Do you have an http url for it?


Oh, so sorry 5mmdpns. It is a Microsoft Word document. I will attach it to an e-mail for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Thanks all... Yes, it is a big relief because I really want to know that this is gone and would always worry if it were not treated. 

Purl2diva.... I am constantly frustrated by the insurance company's drug formulary. It seems to me that if they have a Dr. participating in their system.... anything that Dr. prescribes should be allowed... I always ask for generic and try to watch costs - but have often been prescribed things that are not covered. The last cough medicine was over $100. for just a few oz. Needlesss to say, I did not fill the prescription.... It would have lasted less than a week..... I also find it ridiculous that a Dr .will right a script for ONE pill or the ins. will decide the period of time that is coverd by a scipt. I find it unacceptable that I have to fill something twice in order to take something all month... 

I am so sorry that your friend is not able to have the drug her Dr. thinks is best... There are lots of drugs... and he will find an alternative, but it is so frustrating. Hoping she responds well and is on the road to recovery very quickly....


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Three Stages of Life


----------



## NanaCaren

Sq_Dancer said:


> Three Stages of Life


So true 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Congratulations, Jynx! I know that will relieve pressure financially.


----------



## margewhaples

Please send me a pm with hexagon mug rug also as I,too was unable even to open it. Margewhaples


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gottasch I am not able to save that pattern for the Hexagon Rug Mug you posted the download for. I can not even copy and paste into another document for myself. Do you have an http url for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so sorry 5mmdpns. It is a Microsoft Word document. I will attach it to an e-mail for you.
Click to expand...

That is ok, Gwenie sent it in a PM and she posted it here at the KTP. I asked her to as there could be others who dont have the Microsoft Word application. It is all good. I want to do these and I have the same yarn as in your Hexagon Rug Mug. Actually making them from the cotton is good because they are good for a cold glass of ice tea or lemonade in the summer as they give off sweat in the heat. They are good for absorbing the moisture! Thank you for sharing your pattern with the KTP.  :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sent it to you MargeWaples. Check your PMs


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Sent it to you MargeWaples. Check your PMs


I sent the http link to the written post you had done on page 5. Getting it twice is ok in my books!!! :-D


----------



## margewhaples

I am with you on this issue Jynx. If our FDA approves a drug, it should be covered and available to our seniors and others under their insurance program or the program should lose their license to provide service to clients. They get over$1000 dollars a months to each senior enrolled. Most go less than once a month to physicians. So there is an immense profit in both the groups and to the pharmacies over and beyond what they receive in research and development from the NIH initially.
Then they have a patent for 7-12 years. Marlark Marge.


----------



## 81brighteyes

KateB: That is such a beautiful photo! The look of love on Daddy's face says it all.


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> I am with you on this issue Jynx. If our FDA approves a drug, it should be covered and available to our seniors and others under their insurance program or the program should lose their license to provide service to clients. They get over$1000 dollars a months to each senior enrolled. Most go less than once a month to physicians. So there is an immense profit in both the groups and to the pharmacies over and beyond what they receive in research and development from the NIH initially.
> Then they have a patent for 7-12 years. Marlark Marge.


Thank goodness in Canada we have no such fees and expenses to pay. That is part of what our taxes cover. You dont pay for medical care to see a doctor, you dont pay for any hospitalizations, you dont pay these fees to get your drugs covered. Some do have jobs where the employer pays some fees towards medications and that is all in the benefits packages. For some provinces like Saskatchewan, your medicine deductible is $1000 per year if you can afford that. For some provinces, like Ontario, if you have no insurance to cover drugs, it is provided and the deductable is geared to income and number of dependants in the family, the most the deductible is less than $1000 per year. Again, if you can not afford it, then the medications are covered through other programs.  All medications are proved for seniors.

In Canada it is of no benefit to the drug companies to charge rediculous prices for medications because no one would buy them. For those who require the medications due to extreme health conditions,(ie Jynx) the doctor writes to the company and the company supplies the medications to you via the pharmacy free of charge. You then just have to phone the drug company with your customer number and they send the drug to the pharmacy in your name and then you pick it up at the pharmacy. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank goodness in Canada we have no such fees and expenses to pay. ck it up at the pharmacy. :thumbup:[/quote]

I can not for the life of me understand why our (US) government can't do that also. It's almost enough to make you (me) want to move to Canada. But I did say almost....lol


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness in Canada we have no such fees and expenses to pay. ck it up at the pharmacy. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I can not for the life of me understand why our (US) government can't do that also. It's almost enough to make you (me) want to move to Canada. But I did say almost....lol
Click to expand...

[/quote]

I believe that this is what the government of the US is trying to do through Pres. Obama's efforts. These changes do not take place over night. Each province is allowed to govern their own medical things to a certain extent but we do have universal medical care here in Canada. How it is carried out is up to the individual provinces and is enforced by the federal government.


----------



## Ask4j

Sq_Dancer said:


> Three Stages of Life


Love this! How true.


----------



## Dreamweaver

5mmdpns said:


> For those who require the medications due to extreme health conditions,(ie Jynx) the doctor writes to the company and the company supplies the medications to you via the pharmacy free of charge. You then just have to phone the drug company with your customer number and they send the drug to the pharmacy in your name and then you pick it up at the pharmacy. :thumbup:


 The Dr. did fill out papers for the assistance program and then I filled out income info. The drug company will ship directly to me. The insurance co. is totally out of the picture..... I am very grateful... but find this to be somewhat unbalanced still. I *can* afford to pay a *reasonable* amount for the drug (generic). Instead, it will be the name brand and totally free. Kinda makes you wonder why it is so expensive in the first place.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hey Doogie.... way to Ace the course. I loved Anthropology when in college a loooooog time ago. Not so much those binary numberas!!!! Enjoy your break. It will fly by and back to the grindstone before you know it...... 

Hope there is a big response to the program for your friend. What a great way to honor his memory....


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dreamweaver said:


> Kinda makes you wonder why it is so expensive in the first place.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

[

I believe that this is what the government of the US is trying to do through Pres. Obama's efforts. These changes do not take place over night. Each province is allowed to govern their own medical things to a certain extent but we do have universal medical care here in Canada. How it is carried out is up to the individual provinces and is enforced by the federal government.[/quote]

I do believe you are correct; just hope it happens. NOT trying to get a political discussion going here...just bemoaning the cost of medical services & medications.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am knitting a shoe rug for DD for christmas (posted start of it earlier)and am using RedHeart SuperSaver. My fingers are feeling soooooo sore and sensitive. Has this yarn bothered any else? I know it seems coarser.


----------



## 5mmdpns

*chuckles* seems that the Christmas season has gone from great to unbearable. Listen to this, it gives one a good laugh and makes me thankful for small little mercies in my life.  :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> RedHeart SuperSaver. My fingers are feeling soooooo sore and sensitive. Has this yarn bothered any else? I know it seems coarser.


So many have complained about this yarn and I personally do not like using it because it is not pleasant to work with..... That said, it is very durable..... softens when washed and is reasonably priced. I wonder if an application of a non-greasy hand creme would help.....


----------



## Gweniepooh

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* seems that the Christmas season has gone from great to unbearable. Listen to this, it gives one a good laugh and makes me thankful for small little mercies in my life.  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## doogie

Omg! They are so adorable! Can I borrow them to take with me to Finals for the next two weeks? 



Ask4j said:


> Scramble hurry, hurry, hurry--made it on 2nd page, oh no or is it the third page. Thanks for posting Sam!!


----------



## Lurker 2

so much for my WIP- I ended up ripping it right back- unpicking is so impossible in that design- to many yo's and twisted stitches, let alone the k tog's and psso's so I am making it wider- and have gone down to 3.75mm needles.
My knitting buddy dropped by- which is lovely her daughter let her drive! So a good afternoon has past by! it being 5 pm!


----------



## doogie

I hope so too.  It is going good from what Anderson's parents have said. Sending my gift card off tomorrow. (Sighs) Just including it with the bills so that it gets done.

Thanks for the encouragement. Still have ten chapters to read in one of the books. In 14 days I will be a free knitter! Woot Woot! I can finally get some decent time in on the projects I had to put on hold at the beginning of the semester. LOL



Dreamweaver said:


> Hey Doogie.... way to Ace the course. I loved Anthropology when in college a loooooog time ago. Not so much those binary numberas!!!! Enjoy your break. It will fly by and back to the grindstone before you know it......
> 
> Hope there is a big response to the program for your friend. What a great way to honor his memory....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> My big news....
> 
> So glad you got approved for meds and dental work! Good things for good people (you!)
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto! That's very good news. I'm at the retreat and it's going to be total silence! I'll catch up with all of you on Sunday!
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dreamweaver said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> RedHeart SuperSaver. That said, it is very durable..... softens when washed and is reasonably priced. I wonder if an application of a non-greasy hand creme would help.....
> 
> 
> 
> Durability was why I am using it; I'll see if I can find some non-greasy hand cream as you suggested. I have some I stuff I used when doing a lot of quilting...think it was called utter butter (also used on teets of cows) that might work. Will check in craft froom to see if I still have any of it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Getting sleepy so I'm headed to bed. Hope all have a blessed evening/morning where ever you may be. Chat tomorrow. -Gwen


----------



## Strawberry4u

Sorlenna said:


> What a good looking dachshund. My Tony isn't a svelte as yours.
> 
> Sam,Thank you for the recipe and the pattern this week. I need to finish all the posts for today. I haven't gone through last weeks. I've been down with a nasty cold. I got it from the G-boys.Starting to feel better.Hope everyone is doing and feeling well.


----------



## iamsam

sending you lots of positive energy that the dog comes home with you - what a great gift - i love dogs.

sam

[quote=SorlennaAs some of you already know, I have a date to meet a puppy tomorrow, and yes, I'll admit I'm stupidly excited at the prospect of bringing the little guy home. DD and I have both missed having a dog--longest we've EVER gone without one--and this one is a little smooth reddish dachshund. We meet tomorrow at noon! And then we shall see. I can hardly wait for DD to get home so I can tell her. I asked whether he had been around cats before (the Boys will surely have noses out of joint for a little while), and the lady I talked to said she didn't know. But then I found out he's not even a year old yet, so I have no worries about socializing him/them! They were raised with dogs so they should get used to him quickly.


----------



## iamsam

pontuf - is that you with what looks like a reindeer head in your lap. very pretty lady.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sorlenna I am so excited for you! You must post pictures of the new pup tomorrow!


----------



## iamsam

it was a great movie with dolly parton - and two others i can't think of - the musical should be really good.

sam



KateB said:


> Thanks for the recipe, Sam, it sounds really good. I'm off to Edinburgh tomorrow for a weekend with the 'girls' - we're going to see the musical '9 - 5' (had the cap lock on there and it came out as ( - % .....not quite the same ring to it somehow! :lol: ) I'm really looking forward to it. Won't probably get back on here until Monday, so don't talk too much while I'm away...........as if! :roll: :lol:
> Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## iamsam

thanks so much for joining us katstabe and sharing this really great recipe - i love fruit cake. i hope you had a good time and will join us again real soon.

sam



KatStabe said:


> Sam, Thanks for the recipe. Really sounds good. have bookmarked it so I can make it for dinner tomorrow.
> 
> Don't you really like those little presents? I've made about a dozen. Sent them to the local Charity Shop and they are selling them for $5.00 a piece to raise more money for Christmas food baskets.
> 
> We love fruit cake around here and we have to eat gluten free. This is a simple but delicious recipe.
> 
> Fruit Cake
> 
> 1 1/2 c blanched almond flour
> 1/2 t sea salt
> 1/2 t baking soda
> 1/2 c raisins
> 1 c fruit cake mix (the candied fruit mix)
> 1 c nuts (I use pecans, Gin uses Walnuts)
> 4 eggs
> 2 T oil (I use Coconut oil)
> 1 T sugar (I use Xylotol a Birch tree sugar)
> 1 T Vanilla
> 1 T orange zest
> 1 T lemon zest
> 
> 1. Combine in lg bowl 1st 6 ingredients.
> 2. Add the rest of the ingredients.
> 3. Mix together on med speed for 3 minutes.
> 4. This will be gooey. Scrape into to petite loaf pans
> (greased and floured)
> 5. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.
> 
> If you want a shiny glazed looking top brush with and egg wash the last 10 minutes of baking.


----------



## iamsam

wonderful picture kate - looks like luke already has daddy wrapped around his little finger - congrats again.

sam



KateB said:


> Sorlenna, hope it all works out for you and your new puppy. Can't wait for pictures. :lol:
> Love the poem, 5mm.
> Pontuf, is that you in your new avatar? Looking good, girlfriend!
> Talking of looking good.........just sneaking in another pic of Luke, with his daddy (my DS) this time.


----------



## Marianne818

Pontuf said:


> This is beautiful
> 
> quote=Gweniepooh]Gottastch: Will use your hexagon mug rug to learn to use dpns. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Sorlenna: Pup looks so sweet...crossing fingers you get him
> 
> Angora: (I think it was you) Thanks for the comment on the cowl; yeah if it had been a sweater I'd have been froggin'
> 
> Knew there was something else I wanted to comment on but am a bit sluggish and can't remember. Must say I really don't have a favorite Christmas recipe. My favorite food a Christmas is Claxton Fruit Cake made in Claxton Georgia. I wait all year to be able to get it. Just thinking about it I may just have to go online and order some; can't wait until it hits the stores. I ponder some more to see if a favorite recipe comes to mind but can't think of one right now.
> 
> I do want to say to Sam a big thank you for the rug pattern you sent. Is it one that can be posted? If so, I'll gladly post it giving you credit. I started on it about an hour or so ago and here's what I've got so far. Color off in photo; is a warm medium brown called Cafe' Latte RedHeart SuperSaver


[/quote]

Pontif if you can't find the fruit cakes, let me know they are in the stores here now.. they are the small ones, but I can pop some in the mail if you would like. (I am in Ga after all.. LOL)


----------



## iamsam

purl2diva - would you like to share your spaghetti sauce recipe?

sam



purl2diva said:


> It is 4:37 in Wi and dark which I don't like either.
> 
> I like the recipe, Sam. I have a new slow cooker and will give it a try soon. I happen to think I make the best spaghetti sauce ever but I am willing to find out if I am wrong.
> 
> My son brought the tree up so I am hoping to get at it this weekend and share some of my decorations with everyone. Also will add our favorite cookie recipe,
> 
> I started working on a cowl using sock yarn but I'm not sure I like it. I guess I will do a few more rows until I can see more of the pattern emerge before I make a definite decision.


----------



## iamsam

precious puppy - he needs to come home with you.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Aww, Kate, you've got some good looking fellas in your life! Daddy looks so proud--as he should!
> 
> This is from the adoption site--you can see why I'd love him to bits!


----------



## iamsam

i got the new knitting tea party going and then i left for a couple of hours - wow - seven pages - i am ready for page two and will work myself forward - sorry to be so late.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

I love roses and this is stunning. I have so many embroidery floss skeins! And I have tiny mm knitting needles! Enjoy.
http://suite101.com/article/knitted-rose-pattern-and-uses-a74088


----------



## iamsam

our first of december is to be about fifty+ degrees - yeah. with sunshine even.

sam

we will want to see a picture of the shawl when you are finished.



Lurker 2 said:


> Well, while the new KTP has got underway I have got typed up my travelling vine pattern, a la format of Sorlenna's patterns- with enough spacing so you can read where you are easily- I promised to do this scarf for November- so I better get stuck in so it is not too late a Christmas present- this is a commission, from my knitting buddy, who feels uneasy about tackling lace. BTW, this is the first of December here, beautiful sunny morning, bit a bit of wind- good drying weather!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Knitted holly leaves.
http://suite101.com/article/more-free-christmas-knitting-patterns-a170306


----------



## iamsam

he is the one i would keep - he always runs to me.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Scramble hurry, hurry, hurry--made it on 2nd page, oh no or is it the third page. Thanks for posting Sam!!


----------



## iamsam

the second download would not work gottastch.

and - now i need to find another christmas recipe - peanut blossoms are one of my favorites - never thought of chocolate stars. thanks for the recipe.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello kids!
> 
> Here we go: I am attaching my favorite Christmas recipe, courtesy of the New Ulm, MN Journal, Peanut Blossom Cookies, with the chocolate stars (not Hershey's Kisses) on the top. My Christmas craft is my own pattern for a Hexagon Mug Rug, made out of Christmas colored kitchen cotton and knit on double-pointed needles. It measures approximately 4.25" across...just big enough for a "cuppa" whatever you like  If some of you have been hesitant to make something on dpn's, this pattern might be something for you to practice with...not a lot of rows but kind of fun.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy and maybe this can become a yearly tradition. Love to all!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

did you do the great looking feather and fan afghan myfanwy -very nice.

like the traveling vine - i would have to have it written out also - you have been busy to get so much done.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Talking of looking good.........just sneaking in another pic of Luke, with his daddy (my DS) this time.


Two good looking men Kate. Love the photo and the feeling and emotion captured is a thing of beauty. Frame this one. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

you know gottastch - i suppose you could - i have no idea where i got it - you don't need to put my name on it -

yours looks really great - are you using two strands.

sam

I do want to say to Sam a big thank you for the rug pattern you sent. Is it one that can be posted? If so, I'll gladly post it giving you credit. I started on it about an hour or so ago and here's what I've got so far. Color off in photo; is a warm medium brown called Cafe' Latte RedHeart SuperSaver[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> I love roses and this is stunning. I have so many embroidery floss skeins! And I have tiny mm knitting needles! Enjoy.
> http://suite101.com/article/knitted-rose-pattern-and-uses-a74088


How timely. I am actually looking for a flower pattern and this is lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Knitted holly leaves.
> http://suite101.com/article/more-free-christmas-knitting-patterns-a170306


And I wanted leaves too. Are you reading my mind today??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

i don't think so - i was looking for my pattern and couldn't find it - not quite sure what i filed it under.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Saaaammmmm....It is your feather and fan pattern am I correct? Is it any different that what you have posted for me already?
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is going to be gorgeous! Like what it is lying upon too.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you so much Gwen! that is one of Sam's patterns that it is lying on!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

very cute gwen - my puff likes to sit on my lap when i knit - usually on top of my yarn - i guess i am not supposed to knit when she is around. lol

so far she has left the computer alone.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Alfred (new kitty) is definitely not shy at all anymore. (not that he was much)...I can knit and be on the laptop but helterskelter breaks loose when he goes for either the yarn or the keyboard.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora, angels think alike and so do knitters! I am glad you like the rose and the holly leaves. The rose I will knit for my mother for Christmas. I was the only one who ever bought her roses and I still do. She calls me her flower girl as I am the only one of her kids that ever brought flowers to her. (Even that first yellow dandylion of the spring, I would find it and bring it to her as a little child!)


----------



## 5mmdpns

For those who were looking for a knitting needle storage roll, here is the simple pattern for one.
http://planetshoup.com/easy/knit/rollndl.shtml


----------



## iamsam

for our new members sorlenna - and those of us who can't find their copy. blush!

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I don't know that I have a "favorite" recipe either, but I used to make the bread pudding every Christmas (and am planning it this year as well--sugared, even). I know I posted the recipe here before but it has been a long time, so if anyone else wants it, I'll be glad to dig it up again.
> 
> Off to knit now...


----------



## iamsam

recipe myfanwy - do you have one?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you all would cheer me on! DD is home and I've given her the news, and we are very much looking forward to meeting the little guy!
> 
> Julie, the new project is lovely--yarn looks so luscious, it must be a joy to work with. I am determined to get my sock gussets tonight...heels tomorrow, perhaps! We'll see how far I get.
> 
> I don't know that I have a "favorite" recipe either, but I used to make the bread pudding every Christmas (and am planning it this year as well--sugared, even). I know I posted the recipe here before but it has been a long time, so if anyone else wants it, I'll be glad to dig it up again.
> 
> Off to knit now...
> 
> 
> 
> My very favourite with the chicken, is the bread sauce mum used to make with onion and milk and cloves - I have been known to make some up, even without the chicken!
Click to expand...


----------



## doogie

Hmm. That looks fun! right now I just keep them all all in a plastic bucket separated by plastic sleeves.. Size, type, etc. But I really dig this. Might have to make one. 



5mmdpns said:


> For those who were looking for a knitting needle storage roll, here is the simple pattern for one.
> http://planetshoup.com/easy/knit/rollndl.shtml


----------



## iamsam

southern gal - sending you sister lots of healing energy - it seems that once they start to cut - they never stop. is this from diabetis?



Southern Gal said:


> when i finished i went to hospital, sister came in yesterday, spent the whole day in the E.R finally around 5 they got her into a room. she had fever and dry heaves. i ask the nurse how she slept last night, she said she slept all night, i had the oldest daughter go by and check when she got through calling the bingo at the local vfw. today, she never was awake very long, just if i woke her to ask something, which i just let her rest, but i don't like the looks of 3 of her toes, i am wondering if thats the sorce of he fever, they are gonna have the wound clinic come look at them. i honestly,think every time how much worse can this get, but i sure hope she doesn't loose her foot. she has lost some toes on the other foot. sooo don't know.


----------



## iamsam

thanks gwen - copied it.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Per a request from 5 here is the pattern Gottastch posted a download for incase you can't open it.
> 
> Hexagon Mug Rug


----------



## 5mmdpns

Knitted lace ball ornaments for the tree.
http://tiajudy.com/lacebal1.htm


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> our first of december is to be about fifty+ degrees - yeah. with sunshine even.
> 
> sam
> 
> we will want to see a picture of the shawl when you are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, while the new KTP has got underway I have got typed up my travelling vine pattern, a la format of Sorlenna's patterns- with enough spacing so you can read where you are easily- I promised to do this scarf for November- so I better get stuck in so it is not too late a Christmas present- this is a commission, from my knitting buddy, who feels uneasy about tackling lace. BTW, this is the first of December here, beautiful sunny morning, bit a bit of wind- good drying weather!
Click to expand...

I am glad I am working on the finer needles for this third attempt- it is easier to follow the pattern!


----------



## 5mmdpns

doogie said:


> Hmm. That looks fun! right now I just keep them all all in a plastic bucket separated by plastic sleeves.. Size, type, etc. But I really dig this. Might have to make one.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who were looking for a knitting needle storage roll, here is the simple pattern for one.
> http://planetshoup.com/easy/knit/rollndl.shtml
Click to expand...

It does look simple enough and quick to knit up. I would have to make one for each size of my dpn sets, ten should do it. I have so many of them that I would just label each roll with the size of my dpns.  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> did you do the great looking feather and fan afghan myfanwy -very nice.
> 
> like the traveling vine - i would have to have it written out also - you have been busy to get so much done.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!
Click to expand...

Yes I did Sam- it is to the design you gave me many moons ago now!- it looks good when it flattens out!


----------



## iamsam

so glad that you got the assistance for you drug jynx - i still don't understand how they can justify the high cost of some of these drugs.

so sorry you are still having "mom" problems - you really don't need this stress - hopefully the weekend will allow you to get some rest, peace and quiet.

sam

the crowns will be great - i have two - never had any trouble with them.



Dreamweaver said:


> My big news.... I was *approved* for the drug assistance. I will have to re-apply for the new year, but that should not be a problem... so nice to save $5,000. Meds should be here Monday or Tues.
> 
> I also finally got the 2 crowns pre-approved so will be spending a couple hours at the dentist Monday....
> 
> Drama with mom today. They managed to get her clothes all wet when doing her perm.... She also wanted to cancel house cleaner 15 minutes before she was scheduled... (NO!) Finally got her to go to bank... We did do groceries (not anywhere near enough) paid bills and did a little decorating. I got another couple of big boxes down for her and she can go through them on her own.... It has been a LONG day. Dinner is ready. I'm off to eat and maybe a little knitting and early to bed... there was very little sleeping last night....


----------



## iamsam

thanks dancer - interesting customs. love the pictures.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> I welcome any further input and additions to this posting by those that celebrate in this culture...
> 
> Christmas in Mexico


----------



## doogie

Found this in the family attic this week. No one seems to know where it came from, but it has apparently been in the family for a very very long time according to Grandma. She said she hadn't seen it since she was a small child, that is the only information known about it. She is in her mid-90's. 

I took it down to the local Silver Smith to have it checked out. The Smith wasn't sure how old it was, but she is sure that it is extremely old based upon the type of silver used along with the cut of the stones. Said it was "old" silver and cautioned me to not loose it. The stones are rubies and a diamond.

Just thought I would post this. Anyone ever seen something like this before? Trying to track down where it could have originated out of.


----------



## gottastch

I will post the pattern here again...don't know why it won't open for some but, at any rate, here it is again, with the picture:

Hexagon Mug Rug

Materials:	About 1/8 oz./6 grams kitchen cotton
4, Size 7 double-pointed needles
Darning needle

Cast on 48 sts. Separate the sts onto the double-pointed needles, as follows: 16 sts per needle8 sts, a marker, 8 sts. Join in your favorite manor. Mine is the Invisible Join in the Round: http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-invisible-join-in-the-round/. The only difference is you will be working with double-pointed needles and not circular needles.

Rnds 1 & 2: Knit

Rnd 3: [K2tog, knit to 2 sts before next marker, ssk] 6 times.

Rnds 4 & 5: Knit

Work rounds 1-5, then repeat rnds 3-5 two more times. (2 sts left between markers, 12 sts total)

Next rnd: k2tog around, removing markers as you go around. (2 sts per needle, 6 sts total)

Break yarn and thread through remaining center sts, pull tight and hide the ends.

About 4 ¼ across

Kathy Johnson - December, 2012


----------



## iamsam

the story of my life - lol.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Three Stages of Life


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> recipe myfanwy - do you have one?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Julie, the new project is lovely--yarn looks so luscious, it must be a joy to work with. I am determined to get my sock gussets tonight...heels tomorrow, perhaps! We'll see how far I get.
> 
> I don't know that I have a "favorite" recipe either, but I used to make the bread pudding every Christmas (and am planning it this year as well--sugared, even). I know I posted the recipe here before but it has been a long time, so if anyone else wants it, I'll be glad to dig it up again.
> 
> Off to knit now...
> 
> 
> 
> My very favourite with the chicken, is the bread sauce mum used to make with onion and milk and cloves - I have been known to make some up, even without the chicken!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

doesn't have quantities! just put milk in a smallish pan- about 1 pint- stick cloves in to an onion after it has been peeled. Put the onion and milk to the back of the stove, if you have a wood or oil burning stove- or the very lowest temperature with electric- it may need a heat proof mat! Cook for about an hour. break bread into pieces, after removing the crusts- this is a case where white is best. Allow to steep in the milk- being careful not to put in too much bread- this is a matter for trial and error! A small slow cooker on high would work as well- but would need longer cooking time. 
Serve with the roast chicken.


----------



## iamsam

it might be easier if you used a lifeline myfanwy - at least it would be easier to frog and get back on the needles.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> so much for my WIP- I ended up ripping it right back- unpicking is so impossible in that design- to many yo's and twisted stitches, let alone the k tog's and psso's so I am making it wider- and have gone down to 3.75mm needles.
> My knitting buddy dropped by- which is lovely her daughter let her drive! So a good afternoon has past by! it being 5 pm!


----------



## pammie1234

I love the Christmas decorations. The knitted ball is really pretty. I doubt if I knit any of them this year, but I do think they would be pretty on a tree.


----------



## iamsam

rookieretiree - did i miss somewhere that you were going to a retreat - all in silence - sounds like my kind of retreat.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

doogie said:


> Found this in the family attic this week. No one seems to know where it came from, but it has apparently been in the family for a very very long time according to Grandma. She said she hadn't seen it since she was a small child, that is the only information known about it. She is in her mid-90's.
> 
> I took it down to the local Silver Smith to have it checked out. The Smith wasn't sure how old it was, but she is sure that it is extremely old based upon the type of silver used along with the cut of the stones. Said it was "old" silver and cautioned me to not loose it. The stones are rubies and a diamond.
> 
> Just thought I would post this. Anyone ever seen something like this before? Trying to track down where it could have originated out of.


It certainly is an impressive looking ring. I am thinking we need to send the Antique Road Show to your community to find out about this ring.

:thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

you could also use bag balm - i use it for everything - hand cream - lip balm - dry cuticules. it is really great stuff - good on cracked heels.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> RedHeart SuperSaver. That said, it is very durable..... softens when washed and is reasonably priced. I wonder if an application of a non-greasy hand creme would help.....
> 
> 
> 
> Durability was why I am using it; I'll see if I can find some non-greasy hand cream as you suggested. I have some I stuff I used when doing a lot of quilting...think it was called utter butter (also used on teets of cows) that might work. Will check in craft froom to see if I still have any of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

hope you get over your cold real soon - try a tablespoon of honey with half a teaspoon of cinammon in it - couple times a day - should help you feel better quicker.

sam

did i get the recipe right dancer.



Strawberry4u said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a good looking dachshund. My Tony isn't a svelte as yours.
> 
> Sam,Thank you for the recipe and the pattern this week. I need to finish all the posts for today. I haven't gone through last weeks. I've been down with a nasty cold. I got it from the G-boys.Starting to feel better.Hope everyone is doing and feeling well.
Click to expand...


----------



## doogie

Hmm. That's an idea. Of course I'd have to take time off from school. Might work if they will have coffee.



5mmdpns said:


> It certainly is an impressive looking ring. I am thinking we need to send the Antique Road Show to your community to find out about this ring.
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> it might be easier if you used a lifeline myfanwy - at least it would be easier to frog and get back on the needles.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so much for my WIP- I ended up ripping it right back- unpicking is so impossible in that design-
> 
> 
> 
> I like to get the 'feel' of the design- I seldom use markers for instance, although I do now have 200 paper clips! Have yet to figure out how to do a life line, but in this case it allowed me to change the gauge, which I was not totally happy with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i wonder if that was made with the latvian twist the way she showed on the video tutorial.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I love roses and this is stunning. I have so many embroidery floss skeins! And I have tiny mm knitting needles! Enjoy.
> http://suite101.com/article/knitted-rose-pattern-and-uses-a74088


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> I will post the pattern here again...don't know why it won't open for some but, at any rate, here it is again, with the picture.


The reason it does not open for some is because we dont all have Microsoft Word program installed on our computers. It is not a program that comes as a freebie so I never purchased it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Southern Gal...So sorry to hear about your sister. She is really going through such a difficult time right now and you must feel like you are running to the nursing home and hospital. Prayers for her and hope she will be ok.

Dreamweaver...That is wonderful to hear that you got approval for your meds and dental work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sounds like you are very busy with your mom again. I know you will appreciate this Christmas all together.

Gwennie...Brilliant: Re: Mine is the Invisible Join in the Round: http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-invisible-join-in-the-round/. 
We will have to forgive you for any strange messages since your kitty may have sent them.:lol:

Purl2Diva...That is criminal. So sad to hear this: I have a friend who has breast cancer and the last chemo drug her oncologist wanted to try was not approved. Sad and frustrating.

Oh my goodness Lurker...That is just too much to go through all at once, total mastectomy and stroke. How sad. What a sweet thing to knit an afghan for her daughter.

Sam...Love seeing the puppies again. What a sweet adorable face. I wish I could reach through the screen and hug him.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> i wonder if that was made with the latvian twist the way she showed on the video tutorial.sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love roses and this is stunning. I have so many embroidery floss skeins! And I have tiny mm knitting needles! Enjoy.
> http://suite101.com/article/knitted-rose-pattern-and-uses-a74088
Click to expand...

I dont know. My head is too tired to really look over the pattern. It is very interesting to see the little roll over on the blossom!
I think I am paying for the mild Italian sausage and cabbage stew I made a few days ago. The fibro does not appreciate some of the pepper spices in the sausage. ahah, but there was some mightly fine culinary tastes going on with that one and I did enjoy it. Oh well, I will behave and leave the spices alone for another month. :?


----------



## iamsam

thanks five - they sound like they would be fun to do.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I love roses and this is stunning. I have so many embroidery floss skeins! And I have tiny mm knitting needles! Enjoy.
> http://suite101.com/article/knitted-rose-pattern-and-uses-a74088


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh my goodness Lurker...That is just too much to go through all at once. What a sweet thing to knit an afghan for her. Have to look for the picture:
> it is to be for the oldest daughter of my knitting buddy. She has just come through a total mastectomy, and a consequent stroke, and is not knitting at present, very understandably!
> 
> It is actually the scarf that is for her daughter- hopefully Audrey will be back to normal by winter- I was so glad her daughter was prepared to let her drive again- mind you she is only a few blocks away!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!


What a gorgeous pattern and so delicate with that yarn. Just beautiful. Like the afghan under it too. :thumbup: :thumbup: As always, gorgeous knitting from our Lurker in New Zealand. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous pattern and so delicate with that yarn. Just beautiful. Like the afghan under it too. :thumbup: :thumbup: As always, gorgeous knitting from our Lurker in New Zealand. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

did you hear the ping as more buttons hit the wall- you are so good for my ego!!!!


----------



## iamsam

thanks five - they may have to wait until next year but it sounds like fun with the gift bag.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Knitted holly leaves.
> http://suite101.com/article/more-free-christmas-knitting-patterns-a170306


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I do want to say to Sam a big thank you for the rug pattern you sent. Is it one that can be posted? If so, I'll gladly post it giving you credit. I started on it about an hour or so ago and here's what I've got so far. Color off in photo; is a warm medium brown called Cafe' Latte RedHeart SuperSaver


Nice start on the rug and color is great for a rug. Busy knitting fingers on here...as it should be. Great job Gwennie. I'm hoping to do a rug too but so many projects to be done now. :roll: Will save it for later though. :thumbup: Will be nice to have for Christmas and the messy winter months.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I found a Nativity set that is knitted with bits of left over yarn that might be just waiting to become a sheep or a baby Jesus.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-nativity-scene


----------



## Ask4j

doogie said:


> Found this in the family attic this week. No one seems to know where it came from, but it has apparently been in the family for a very very long time according to Grandma. She said she hadn't seen it since she was a small child, that is the only information known about it. She is in her mid-90's.
> 
> I took it down to the local Silver Smith to have it checked out. The Smith wasn't sure how old it was, but she is sure that it is extremely old based upon the type of silver used along with the cut of the stones. Said it was "old" silver and cautioned me to not loose it. The stones are rubies and a diamond.
> 
> Just thought I would post this. Anyone ever seen something like this before? Trying to track down where it could have originated out of.


More than likely it's a men's club ring, like the masons but not the masons. Are there any markings? Usually a jeweler would have a mark but not always on these older rings, I would guess mid-to late 19th century (Victorian or Edwardian) and possibly older. You'll need to search that attic for papers or other things that would give you an idea of whose it could be, might even be English since it is a lion's head--but the English hallmarked most of their silver and gold. What a find! It is of value on it's own but would be even more valuable to you if you can research it a bit.


----------



## iamsam

five - you know i am going to have to try this before christmas - as though i have nothing else to do - actualy i don't - they do look like fun.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Knitted lace ball ornaments for the tree.
> http://tiajudy.com/lacebal1.htm


----------



## iamsam

lovely doogie - can you wear it?

sam



doogie said:


> Found this in the family attic this week. No one seems to know where it came from, but it has apparently been in the family for a very very long time according to Grandma. She said she hadn't seen it since she was a small child, that is the only information known about it. She is in her mid-90's.
> 
> I took it down to the local Silver Smith to have it checked out. The Smith wasn't sure how old it was, but she is sure that it is extremely old based upon the type of silver used along with the cut of the stones. Said it was "old" silver and cautioned me to not loose it. The stones are rubies and a diamond.
> 
> Just thought I would post this. Anyone ever seen something like this before? Trying to track down where it could have originated out of.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gottasch...What a great time seeing Cirque de Soleil. Hope to see it myself someday ;-) Sounds like a real fun day.

Pammie...So glad you can get your Cpap machine. Here's to more energy!!!!:thumbup: 

Kate...That sounds like so much fun to see the musical 9-5 and you are right...9-% doesn't have the same ring. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Katstab...Your fruitcake with xylitol, almond flour and cocounut oil sounds pretty healthy. Nice recipe.

Sorlenna...Can't wait to find out what happens with the sweet looking dog.


----------



## Ask4j

gottastch said:


> I will post the pattern here again...don't know why it won't open for some but, at any rate, here it is again, with the picture:
> 
> Hexagon Mug Rug
> 
> Kathy Johnson - December, 2012


Thanks for posting the pattern, I was curious what it would look like. In the past I have attached Word documents and most people don't seem to have the basic software, guess it is an option when you purchase windows and you may have a very recent update--I could open your cookie recipe but not the rug pattern. I need to update my computer to Windows 7 or wait for 8 and get a newer MS Office suite.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad I am working on the finer needles for this third attempt- it is easier to follow the pattern!


That is good news. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

doogie said:


> "old" silver and cautioned me to not loose it. The stones are rubies and a diamond.
> 
> Just thought I would post this. Anyone ever seen something like this before? Trying to track down where it could have originated out of.


That is an impressive ring and would be so great to find out the history. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> rookieretiree - did i miss somewhere that you were going to a retreat - all in silence - sounds like my kind of retreat.
> 
> sam
> 
> Especially after all us gabby knitters. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Knit a family of snowmen.
http://www.freewebs.com/spunknit1/knittedsnowman.htm


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> five - you know i am going to have to try this before christmas - as though i have nothing else to do - actualy i don't - they do look like fun. sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knitted lace ball ornaments for the tree.
> http://tiajudy.com/lacebal1.htm
Click to expand...

And they require glue and balloons so the grands can help you out with that part!! haha, puppies would have a ball too!


----------



## doogie

Irony is funny. Yes I can indeed wear it Sam. Scary part is that it is almost an exact fit. Guess the size of your hands is a genetic thing. LOL.

As to the history. Should be interesting. That's going to take a lot of digging through a lot of papers. That's one thing my family is very good at. Family records. The family archives (mostly journals and log books) are quite exstensive. I'll put in a call to my cousin Nihemiah. He maintains the collection.



Ask4j said:


> More than likely it's a men's club ring, like the masons but not the masons. Are there any markings? Usually a jeweler would have a mark but not always on these older rings, I would guess mid-to late 19th century and possibly older. You'll need to search that attic for papers or other things that would give you an idea of whose it could be, might even be English since it is a lion's head--but the English hallmarked most of their silver and gold. What a find! It is of value on it's own but would be even more valuable to you if you can research it a bit.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness Lurker...That is just too much to go through all at once. What a sweet thing to knit an afghan for her. Have to look for the picture:
> it is to be for the oldest daughter of my knitting buddy. She has just come through a total mastectomy, and a consequent stroke, and is not knitting at present, very understandably!
> 
> It is actually the scarf that is for her daughter- hopefully Audrey will be back to normal by winter- I was so glad her daughter was prepared to let her drive again- mind you she is only a few blocks away!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you have a knitting partner so close. Hope she will be able to recover from all this and someday be able to knit again. It must have been so nice for her to visit with you. :thumbup: I'm sure it was fun to hear about her daughter's trip to India too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous pattern and so delicate with that yarn. Just beautiful. Like the afghan under it too. :thumbup: :thumbup: As always, gorgeous knitting from our Lurker in New Zealand. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you hear the ping as more buttons hit the wall- you are so good for my ego!!!!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: I was wondering what that sound was. :?:


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> thanks five - they may have to wait until next year but it sounds like fun with the gift bag.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knitted holly leaves.
> http://suite101.com/article/more-free-christmas-knitting-patterns-a170306
Click to expand...

Those would be pretty on those gift boxes.

The roses didn't look like Latvian Twist. More like they are rolled, but then I didn't examine the pattern, however I did copy it and save it. :thumbup: I'll have to look at it better.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I wanted to post the sweater again with the bunny KAL that Darowil had us do added to the sweater. I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to my great niece play with it but not lose it. More firsts. Have never done a pocket before, never did a separate cable trim before, never did a one piece top down sweater before, and never added a toy to a sweater. It will fit in the pocket when not played with. The little legs on the sheep buttons move.... :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I wanted to post the sweater again but with the bunny KAL that Darowil had us do added to the sweater. I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to let her play with it but not lose it. More firsts. Have never done a pocket before, never did a separate cable trim before, never did a one piece top down sweater before, and never added a toy to a sweater. It will fit in the pocket when not played with. The little legs on the sheep buttons move.... :lol:


very pretty-the colours work well together! love the idea of the bunny in a pocket!


----------



## iamsam

very very cute daralene - a good job - she is going to love it.

sam



Angora1 said:


> I wanted to post the sweater again but with the bunny KAL that Darowil had us do added to the sweater. I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to let her play with it but not lose it. More firsts. Have never done a pocket before, never did a separate cable trim before, never did a one piece top down sweater before, and never added a toy to a sweater. It will fit in the pocket when not played with. The little legs on the sheep buttons move.... :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to post the sweater again but with the bunny KAL that Darowil had us do added to the sweater. I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to let her play with it but not lose it. More firsts. Have never done a pocket before, never did a separate cable trim before, never did a one piece top down sweater before, and never added a toy to a sweater. It will fit in the pocket when not played with. The little legs on the sheep buttons move.... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty-the colours work well together! love the idea of the bunny in a pocket!
Click to expand...

Thanks Lurker. I hope Darowil sees that the bunny finally got her face, she even got a heart and she got a nice fluffy tail too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> very very cute daralene - a good job - she is going to love it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to post the sweater again but with the bunny KAL that Darowil had us do added to the sweater. I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to let her play with it but not lose it. More firsts. Have never done a pocket before, never did a separate cable trim before, never did a one piece top down sweater before, and never added a toy to a sweater. It will fit in the pocket when not played with. The little legs on the sheep buttons move.... :lol:
Click to expand...

Thanks Sam. I was excited when I got the idea of using Darowil's bunny KAL as part of the sweater. I just feel like since joining Knitting Paradise and the TKP along with taking lessons, that my creativity is coming alive again. The flame had gone out for sooooo long. Over 30 years since I knit. Inspiration and perspiration and off I go.


----------



## Ask4j

Since I have packed most of my reference books for a move, I am going on just instinct and memory. Here's another thought, it could also be a collegiate ring from one of the Ivy League colleges, say a lawyers degree, passing the bar, that kind of thing since it is silver and not gold. If it is marked "sterling" then it is from the US, otherwise silver is hallmarked in England (a series of symbols, letters or numbers indicating place, who made it and date) or if it has 925 or another three digit mark it is European or Mexican/South American, not to be out done Russians would have elaborate markings as well, etc. Let me know if you see any small marks, may need a magnifier.



doogie said:


> Irony is funny. Yes I can indeed wear it Sam. Scary part is that it is almost an exact fit. Guess the size of your hands is a genetic thing. LOL.
> 
> As to the history. Should be interesting. That's going to take a lot of digging through a lot of papers. That's one thing my family is very good at. Family records. The family archives (mostly journals and log books) are quite exstensive. I'll put in a call to my cousin Nihemiah. He maintains the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely it's a men's club ring, like the masons but not the masons. Are there any markings? Usually a jeweler would have a mark but not always on these older rings, I would guess mid-to late 19th century and possibly older. You'll need to search that attic for papers or other things that would give you an idea of whose it could be, might even be English since it is a lion's head--but the English hallmarked most of their silver and gold. What a find! It is of value on it's own but would be even more valuable to you if you can research it a bit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker, still not caught up on last week's KTP. Saw where you and Fale had a good time with food and dancing. Those times are precious and I know how wonderful it was for you to see him enjoying himself. Sorry your hips weren't swinging too but know you had a great time. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: GREAT job on the gloves too :thumbup:

Doogie, CONGRATULATIONS on your A. Anthropology is so interesting.

Sorlenna, cute socks that you knit. Beautiful color. Reminds me of pumpkin and gold. Beautiful pattern in the middle! I still haven't mastered socks but it is on my list to do. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126683-127.html#2442734

Stubbynose, so glad to hear you came through your fire ok. My but that was a bad fire if the fire chief said you cook cook eggs on the wall it was so hot. Even if they look like those handsome firemen, think it's best to keep the flames out. 
:thumbup:

Ask4j, thank you for those sites for casting on for socks. Fascinating and pure magic. Judy Becker the creator of this actually does a video on casting on her way toohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pmxRDZ-cwo)

There are several Youtube demos that make it really easy this one is excellent: 



And here's Cat Bordhi's version:


----------



## Pontuf

This is a beautiful sweater! I love the colors and the textures and of course the darling bunny. So many firsts for you. Just beautiful work...you should be very proud.

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> I wanted to post the sweater again with the bunny KAL that Darowil had us do added to the sweater. I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to my great niece play with it but not lose it. More firsts. Have never done a pocket before, never did a separate cable trim before, never did a one piece top down sweater before, and never added a toy to a sweater. It will fit in the pocket when not played with. The little legs on the sheep buttons move.... :lol:


----------



## Pontuf

Gottastch and 5mmdpn is this project for a beginner? I've never used dpns and I want to learn. I love this project . Is it simple enough? What do you all think?

Pontuf

quote=gottastch]I will post the pattern here again...don't know why it won't open for some but, at any rate, here it is again, with the picture:

Hexagon Mug Rug

Materials:	About 1/8 oz./6 grams kitchen cotton
4, Size 7 double-pointed needles
Darning needle

Cast on 48 sts. Separate the sts onto the double-pointed needles, as follows: 16 sts per needle8 sts, a marker, 8 sts. Join in your favorite manor. Mine is the Invisible Join in the Round: http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-invisible-join-in-the-round/. The only difference is you will be working with double-pointed needles and not circular needles.

Rnds 1 & 2: Knit

Rnd 3: [K2tog, knit to 2 sts before next marker, ssk] 6 times.

Rnds 4 & 5: Knit

Work rounds 1-5, then repeat rnds 3-5 two more times. (2 sts left between markers, 12 sts total)

Next rnd: k2tog around, removing markers as you go around. (2 sts per needle, 6 sts total)

Break yarn and thread through remaining center sts, pull tight and hide the ends.

About 4 ¼ across

Kathy Johnson - December, 2012[/quote]


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> My big news.... I was *approved* for the drug assistance. I will have to re-apply for the new year, but that should not be a problem... so nice to save $5,000. Meds should be here Monday or Tues.
> 
> I also finally got the 2 crowns pre-approved so will be spending a couple hours at the dentist Monday....
> 
> Drama with mom today.


Great that both the teeth and meds have worked.
But not so good with all the hassles with your Mum today. Why do things all seem to happen at once?


----------



## Pontuf

Maryanne you are such a sweetheart! 
I've had this fruitcake! They are delicious, lots of fruit! My niece sent this to us one year. I'll look at our gourmet grocery and if they don't have them I bet I can order online. YUM!

Pontuf

Pontif if you can't find the fruit cakes, let me know they are in the stores here now.. they are the small ones, but I can pop some in the mail if you would like. (I am in Ga after all.. LOL)[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

Two repeats completed, with much less fudging- gradually getting the hang of the design! I think it is going to look better, wider. I made two scarves years ago out of a lovely alpaca/angora mix, about 25 years ago, using this pattern, so it is not surprising I was a bit rusty!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dancer, your bird houses are so adorable. Are they decoration or do you actually put them out to feed the birds? You are quite creative and have such a lovely place to celebrate Christmas this year. Just so happy for you. Your place must already be so beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> For those who were looking for a knitting needle storage roll, here is the simple pattern for one.
> http://planetshoup.com/easy/knit/rollndl.shtml


That could be good for my dpns, and my new interchangeable needle tips


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> This is a beautiful sweater! I love the colors and the textures and of course the darling bunny. So many firsts for you. Just beautiful work...you should be very proud.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to post the sweater again with the bunny KAL that Darowil had us do added to the sweater. I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to my great niece play with it but not lose it. More firsts. Have never done a pocket before, never did a separate cable trim before, never did a one piece top down sweater before, and never added a toy to a sweater. It will fit in the pocket when not played with. The little legs on the sheep buttons move.... :lol:
Click to expand...

Thanks Pontuf, looks like you are having a sleepless night too. :roll: Well it is a little earlier for you.


----------



## darowil

Angora1I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to my great niece play with it but not lose it. More firsts. [/quote said:


> What a great use of the bunny. Good to see it finsihed- did it get a tail? The cable makes a goood front band.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, still not caught up on last week's KTP. Saw where you and Fale had a good time with food and dancing. Those times are precious and I know how wonderful it was for you to see him enjoying himself. Sorry your hips weren't swinging too but know you had a great time. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: GREAT job on the gloves too :thumbup:
> 
> It is good to see the happy person, instead of the often angry one I get at home! Dementia is very tough on the person when they are aware of what they are losing. Must get a batch of flea deterrent mixed up for Ringo- then bed- you are up v. late!!! it is 9.45 pm here!


----------



## Pontuf

So pretty. And I love the color.

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Two repeats completed, with much less fudging- gradually getting the hang of the design! I think it is going to look better, wider. I made two scarves years ago out of a lovely alpaca/angora mix, about 25 years ago, using this pattern, so it is not surprising I was a bit rusty!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Two repeats completed, with much less fudging- gradually getting the hang of the design! I think it is going to look better, wider. I made two scarves years ago out of a lovely alpaca/angora mix, about 25 years ago, using this pattern, so it is not surprising I was a bit rusty!


It looked beautiful before, but I'm sure will be nice wider. Quite lovely but so sorry you had to frog. What a beautiful gift. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: My goodness that means you started over and already have this much done again. :shock: You must be quite a fast knitter and that isn't an easy pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> So pretty. And I love the color.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't I being good Sam!? all this deleting I am doing for you!!!
> 
> Thank you- I am very fond of that sort of cornflower blue!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Angora1I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to my great niece play with it but not lose it. More firsts. [/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great use of the bunny. Good to see it finsihed- did it get a tail? The cable makes a goood front band.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, a lovely tail. Thank you.
> 
> I wonder if anyone knows how I can make my photos smaller? I have a Mac. That would help with taking up less space too. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Yes woke up and couldn't go back to sleep. Always nice to know that a friendly KTPer is always online. Probably not a good idea to have my iPad by the bed. Thank goodness DH and Pontuf are sound sleepers.

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful sweater! I love the colors and the textures and of course the darling bunny. So many firsts for you. Just beautiful work...you should be very proud.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to post the sweater again with the bunny KAL that Darowil had us do added to the sweater. I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to my great niece play with it but not lose it. More firsts. Have never done a pocket before, never did a separate cable trim before, never did a one piece top down sweater before, and never added a toy to a sweater. It will fit in the pocket when not played with. The little legs on the sheep buttons move.... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Pontuf, looks like you are having a sleepless night too. :roll: Well it is a little earlier for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two repeats completed, with much less fudging-...
> 
> 
> 
> It looked beautiful before, but I'm sure will be nice wider. Quite lovely but so sorry you had to frog. What a beautiful gift. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: My goodness that means you started over and already have this much done again. :shock: You must be quite a fast knitter and that isn't an easy pattern.
Click to expand...

Determined one at present! the eyes are playing up- so I will give it a rest- It does help when you have the logic of the pattern sorted out. thanks again for the compliment!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> Yes woke up and couldn't go back to sleep. Always nice to know that a friendly KTPer is always online. Probably not a good idea to have my iPad by the bed. Thank goodness DH and Pontuf are sound sleepers.
> 
> Pontuf


It's fun because we are on here with Lurker and Darowil.
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Yes woke up and couldn't go back to sleep. Always nice to know that a friendly KTPer is always online. Probably not a good idea to have my iPad by the bed. Thank goodness DH and Pontuf are sound sleepers.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pontuf, looks like you are having a sleepless night too. :roll: Well it is a little earlier for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbdown:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Sooo cute!



Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to my great niece play with it but not lose it. More firsts. [/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great use of the bunny. Good to see it finsihed- did it get a tail? The cable makes a goood front band.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, a lovely tail. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Hi everyone!



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes woke up and couldn't go back to sleep. Always nice to know that a friendly KTPer is always online. Probably not a good idea to have my iPad by the bed. Thank goodness DH and Pontuf are sound sleepers.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun because we are on here with Lurker and Darowil.
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Determined one at present! the eyes are playing up- so I will give it a rest- It does help when you have the logic of the pattern sorted out. thanks again for the compliment!


Sorry the eyes are acting up but you must have been at it for a long time. Yes, understanding the pattern is wonderful. I am just getting to the point where I am starting to do that. Up till now I had to follow the pattern word for word, but now I am starting to get a deeper understanding. Mind you, just starting. Give those eyes a rest. I should mine too. I'm still reading last week's KTP LOL :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> Sooo cute!
> _______________
> Thank you. I just had to laugh as I was thinking that cord is sort of like an umbilical cord. :lol: :lol: :lol: Could be a Kangaroo bunny and it crawled into the pocket. Oh dear, I really should go to bed. Well, come to think of it, it is an Australian KAL. :thumbup:
> 
> I guess I'm not going to get last week's KTP read. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm heading for bed.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the eyes are acting up but you must have been at it for a long time. Yes, understanding the pattern is wonderful. I am just getting to the point where I am starting to do that. Up till now I had to follow the pattern word for word, but now I am starting to get a deeper understanding. Mind you, just starting. Give those eyes a rest. I should mine too. I'm still reading last week's KTP LOL :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> taking your advice- onto the flea deterrent- poor little fellow is 'hotching' true evidence of summer!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> taking your advice- onto the flea deterrent- poor little fellow is 'hotching' true evidence of summer!
> 
> 
> 
> What is hotching. I'm thinking it is scratching the hot spots?
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Good night/ good morning Angora. 
I'm going to try to sleep too.

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo cute!
> _______________
> Thank you. I just had to laugh as I was thinking that cord is sort of like an umbilical cord. :lol: :lol: :lol: Could be a Kangaroo bunny and it crawled into the pocket. Oh dear, I really should go to bed. Well, come to think of it, it is an Australian KAL. :thumbup:
> 
> I guess I'm not going to get last week's KTP read. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm heading for bed.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Frog Queen

Hi. Is it ok to pop in for a quick cup of tea? I've not been to this table before but I saw the pic of the gorgeous little daxie that is most definitely destined for Sorlenna...and I just wanted to brag about my own fur baby, Bear, who is 17 weeks old now. He brings great big smiles to everyone he meets (no fear and a joyful nature) and I thought you might like to see him in all his fluffy, scruffy gorgeousness!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> taking your advice- onto the flea deterrent- poor little fellow is 'hotching' true evidence of summer!
> 
> 
> 
> What is hotching. I'm thinking it is scratching the hot spots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only got my little dictionary- I use it to mean when I parted the hair at the base of his tail- there were fleas scurrying in all directions- I am using Poledra's essential oil recipe- but it seems to need renewing fortnightly- Ringo has skin allergies- so hopefully this will work better for him- it certainly smells good- hope you get some rest soon!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Oh my goodness Frogqueen Bear is a Doll! He s soooo cute. Welcome to our tea party. Lots of good conversation any hour of the day and delicious recipes too. Is Bear a Maltese? Can you put him in your handbag and sneak him into stores?


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes, a lovely tail. Thank you.
> 
> I wonder if anyone knows how I can make my photos smaller? I have a Mac. That would help with taking up less space too. :thumbup:


Good to see how the tail matches the cardiagn- good you didn't put it on earlier.


----------



## Lurker 2

Frog Queen said:


> Hi. Is it ok to pop in for a quick cup of tea? I've not been to this table before but I saw the pic of the gorgeous little daxie that is most definitely destined for Sorlenna...and I just wanted to brag about my own fur baby, Bear, who is 17 weeks old now. He brings great big smiles to everyone he meets (no fear and a joyful nature) and I thought you might like to see him in all his fluffy, scruffy gorgeousness!


we love it when new voices are heard at the table- hope you are enjoying the brew- your 'fur baby' is beautiful. a recent pic of my fellow


----------



## darowil

I've just ordered my Christmas present from David- a subscription to the Stranded in Oz sock club again. I have enjoyed having a part of my Christmas present come every 2 months for the whol eyear. Still one more lot of last years to come. Not that I always get them done!
Welcome Frog Queen- and Bear who does look sweet. Of course you can drop in for a cup of tea, everone is welcome. Whereabouts in the UK are you with your signature?


----------



## Pontuf

Lurker Ringo is so adorable. What a precious face!
Sorry to hear of the the flea problems. Fleas are not a bad problem here in Arizona but when we lived in San Diego they were horrible and all year long since it rarely froze there. I hated those chemicals.
Is Ringo a corgi?


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Lurker Ringo is so adorable. What a precious face!
> Sorry to hear of the the flea problems. Fleas are not a bad problem here in Arizona but when we lived in San Diego they were horrible and all year long since it rarely froze there. I hated those chemicals.
> Is Ringo a corgi?


he is a Cardigan Corgi- with the long tail! We also have the problem of not enough frost to knock the fleas back, although they are definitely worse in summer- it is 10-30 and still 20C


----------



## Pontuf

So sweet!


----------



## Frog Queen

Pontuf said:


> Oh my goodness Frogqueen Bear is a Doll! He s soooo cute. Welcome to our tea party. Lots of good conversation any hour of the day and delicious recipes too. Is Bear a Maltese? Can you put him in your handbag and sneak him into stores?


Hi Pontuf, thanks for the welcome! He's 3.8 kg so still at the (big!) handbag stage, which is so funny, he's as good as gold when he knows he's being smuggled somewhere. He's a crossed Lowchen and Miniature Poodle and should reach about 6 kg fully grown. He's a little darling and naughty in a nice way - shoes are safe but cat food isn't!


----------



## NanaCaren

Frog Queen said:


> Hi. Is it ok to pop in for a quick cup of tea? I've not been to this table before but I saw the pic of the gorgeous little daxie that is most definitely destined for Sorlenna...and I just wanted to brag about my own fur baby, Bear, who is 17 weeks old now. He brings great big smiles to everyone he meets (no fear and a joyful nature) and I thought you might like to see him in all his fluffy, scruffy gorgeousness!


He is adorable, looks just like my sisters fur baby. 
Welcome to the table, but be warned you might stay longer than you planned.


----------



## Sandy

IT'S OFFICIAL!!!! I will never be able to catch up with last week. Now I need your help... if there is anything really important that I missed between pages 68-143 would someone let me know? Especially any pictures. I have been trying all week to catch up and it is impossible. Right now there are 15 pages so I'm behind even more! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Frog Queen

Lurker - Ringo is just gorgeous!

NanaCaren - yes, I get the feeling there is a lot of lingering around this particular table


----------



## NanaCaren

Frog Queen said:


> Lurker - Ringo is just gorgeous!
> 
> NanaCaren - yes, I get the feeling there is a lot of lingering around this particular table


Yes there is and at all times of the day and night, for those that can't sleep it is great.


----------



## Frog Queen

NanaCaren - just realised it must only be 5am where you are. There's nothing worse than not sleeping.


----------



## NanaCaren

Frog Queen said:


> NanaCaren - just realised it must only be 5am where you are. There's nothing worse than not sleeping.


I have been on London time for a while now, that is what my teens tell me. It was great when I was there last month.


----------



## Pontuf

LOL that's for sure! You may stay for hours........

pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> Frog Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Is it ok to pop in for a quick cup of tea? I've not been to this table before but I saw the pic of the gorgeous little daxie that is most definitely destined for Sorlenna...and I just wanted to brag about my own fur baby, Bear, who is 17 weeks old now. He brings great big smiles to everyone he meets (no fear and a joyful nature) and I thought you might like to see him in all his fluffy, scruffy gorgeousness!
> 
> 
> 
> He is adorable, looks just like my sisters fur baby.
> Welcome to the table, but be warned you might stay longer than you planned.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Well we all can use a BIG purse. I have the big purse just wish my Pontuf was small enough to smuggle in the shops.

pontuf

Hi Pontuf, thanks for the welcome! He's 3.8 kg so still at the (big!) handbag stage, which is so funny, he's as good as gold when he knows he's being smuggled somewhere. He's a crossed Lowchen and Miniature Poodle and should reach about 6 kg fully grown. He's a little darling and naughty in a nice way - shoes are safe but cat food isn't![/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

Food and Wine Magazine just emailed me a recipe for Ricotta Blintzes with Lingonberry Syrup. They look so good but that could be because it's 4am and I'm hungry.
Well, DH will get these for Saturday breakfast! They look really easy. If they are good I'll post the recipe.

Goodnight!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Such a darling sweater. The recipient will look so cute in it.. Well done.



Angora1 said:


> I wanted to post the sweater again with the bunny KAL that Darowil had us do added to the sweater. I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to my great niece play with it but not lose it. More firsts. Have never done a pocket before, never did a separate cable trim before, never did a one piece top down sweater before, and never added a toy to a sweater. It will fit in the pocket when not played with. The little legs on the sheep buttons move.... :lol:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Angora, they are decorations for my Christmas Tree. Just little. Thank you for the compliment. I used to teach crafts on a voluntary basis for 5 years. There was a time when I got married, in 1974, I had no confidence in myself to be able to do anything. I finally took some night school courses on various crafts, and it helped so paid it forward to a group of young mothers to help them gain confidence also. I learned so much just from doing that.



Angora1 said:


> Dancer, your bird houses are so adorable. Are they decoration or do you actually put them out to feed the birds? You are quite creative and have such a lovely place to celebrate Christmas this year. Just so happy for you. Your place must already be so beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Jinx, so happy you were approved for drug assistance.
Sam, recipe sounds yummy.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Here is a free downloadable program. You will have to see if it will work with MAC. I use it a lot of editing my photos and adjusting the sizes. http://www.irfanview.com/



Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to my great niece play with it but not lose it. More firsts. [/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great use of the bunny. Good to see it finsihed- did it get a tail? The cable makes a goood front band.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, a lovely tail. Thank you.
> 
> I wonder if anyone knows how I can make my photos smaller? I have a Mac. That would help with taking up less space too. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Hello Frog Queen, and welcome to KTP. You are certainly welcome to come join us at anytime of day or night. There is quite often someone up in here. Grab yourself a chair and pour yourself a lovely cup of tea or whatever is your beverage of choice. This is a friendly group and the tea party will go on all week long until the next Friday at 5 PM EST when the next tea party begins. We love having new comers here. Your little dog looks a lot like my little dog, Frodo, who is now 11 years old. Just love these lovely little dogs. 
We talk about just about everything in here. Have fun and come back as often as you would like to. Dancer



Frog Queen said:


> Hi. Is it ok to pop in for a quick cup of tea? I've not been to this table before but I saw the pic of the gorgeous little daxie that is most definitely destined for Sorlenna...and I just wanted to brag about my own fur baby, Bear, who is 17 weeks old now. He brings great big smiles to everyone he meets (no fear and a joyful nature) and I thought you might like to see him in all his fluffy, scruffy gorgeousness!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Ringo is so cute. I sure hope you can get rid of the fleas shortly. Frodo suffers so terribly from them also. I found a flea collar that I put on him for 3 months and that gets him through the worst time and then no more fleas until the next year. He did not seem to suffer from them this year though. Not sure if the vet where he resided while we could not be together for two months gave him something or not.



Lurker 2 said:


> Frog Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Is it ok to pop in for a quick cup of tea? I've not been to this table before but I saw the pic of the gorgeous little daxie that is most definitely destined for Sorlenna...and I just wanted to brag about my own fur baby, Bear, who is 17 weeks old now. He brings great big smiles to everyone he meets (no fear and a joyful nature) and I thought you might like to see him in all his fluffy, scruffy gorgeousness!
> 
> 
> 
> we love it when new voices are heard at the table- hope you are enjoying the brew- your 'fur baby' is beautiful. a recent pic of my fellow
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Good Morning from Ontario. Hope you are all about to have a marvellous Saturday. Sunday for those in some countries. Trying to figure out which project I will tackle today. Will it be the mini knitted decorations or the tissue box cover in plastic canvas? Too many things to decide from. All I can say is that I am gradually getting through them. 
I talked with my son, my daughter and my Dad last night on the phone. They are all in BC so we do not talk daily. Sounds like everyone is doing fine. My daughter is finding being pregnant for the 3rd time is not as easy as the 1st time. The two little ones are at their Dad's this weekend and she was looking forward to sleeping in this morning. The children have taken to kissing her tummy every day to kiss the baby. She is at 16 weeks now but says she is showing a lot already. Brooklyn told her mother that Lincoln and her are luckier than the baby. Carley asked why that was. Well we have Mommy, Daddy and a Kevin to love us and the baby only has a Mommy and a Kevin to love it. My daughter assured her there were plenty of other people to love them all also. It makes me wonder how this will be for the baby as its older brother and sister will go away every other weekend to their Dad's. 
My son is doing well and working 6 days a week now. 
Dad is also doing well. He was in bed early last night reading when I phoned him. He was taking 14 people out for dinner tonight so was resting up for that. He said he was going to pay for the whole dinner however I suggested he tell everyone to pay for their own drinks and he will get the dinner. So there you have it. My day has now begun and will see how much snow there is outside that I need to shovel today.


----------



## Frog Queen

Sq_Dancer said:


> Hello Frog Queen, and welcome to KTP. You are certainly welcome to come join us at anytime of day or night. There is quite often someone up in here. Grab yourself a chair and pour yourself a lovely cup of tea or whatever is your beverage of choice. This is a friendly group and the tea party will go on all week long until the next Friday at 5 PM EST when the next tea party begins. We love having new comers here. Your little dog looks a lot like my little dog, Frodo, who is now 11 years old. Just love these lovely little dogs.
> We talk about just about everything in here. Have fun and come back as often as you would like to. Dancer
> 
> Thank you, Dancer, think I'll be popping in regularly! Just off to knit a quick tree decoration for a friend who's putting her decorations up today (is she crackers?)


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I have my decorations up already. First time I have decorated in 9 years. Here in Ontario, I was late getting them up compared to some people. So what are you planning on knitting for a decoration?



Frog Queen said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Frog Queen, and welcome to KTP. You are certainly welcome to come join us at anytime of day or night. There is quite often someone up in here. Grab yourself a chair and pour yourself a lovely cup of tea or whatever is your beverage of choice. This is a friendly group and the tea party will go on all week long until the next Friday at 5 PM EST when the next tea party begins. We love having new comers here. Your little dog looks a lot like my little dog, Frodo, who is now 11 years old. Just love these lovely little dogs.
> We talk about just about everything in here. Have fun and come back as often as you would like to. Dancer
> 
> Thank you, Dancer, think I'll be popping in regularly! Just off to knit a quick tree decoration for a friend who's putting her decorations up today (is she crackers?)
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Frog Queen said:


> Hi. Is it ok to pop in for a quick cup of tea? I've not been to this table before but I saw the pic of the gorgeous little daxie that is most definitely destined for Sorlenna...and I just wanted to brag about my own fur baby, Bear, who is 17 weeks old now. He brings great big smiles to everyone he meets (no fear and a joyful nature) and I thought you might like to see him in all his fluffy, scruffy gorgeousness!


He's beautiful, Frog Queen. Thanks for joining in and sharing his picture.

Welcome to the table. Please come as often as you can. Ohio Joy


----------



## Frog Queen

Hi Dancer, I'm going to make her a holiday ornament that Sam posted at the beginning of the thread. We always try to make or buy each other an ornament every year, so our trees are an eclectic mix of the product of each other's imagination! I've been uninspired so far this year and that pattern seems to fit the bill.

I'm always last minute Minnie getting the decorations up but keep them there until Twelfth Night - she'll be taking hers down on Boxing Day, so between us we manage a good 6 weeks of festoonery


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Here are my Fur Babies, Frodo and Tommy. Frodo is a Shih Tsu/Llaso Apso Cross (11 years old) and Tommy is a Russian Blue, (2 years old)


----------



## Frog Queen

Thank you, Ohio Joy  

Dancer, your tree is gorgeous!


----------



## Frog Queen

darowil said:


> Welcome Frog Queen- and Bear who does look sweet. Of course you can drop in for a cup of tea, everone is welcome. Whereabouts in the UK are you with your signature?


Hi darowil, thanks for the welcome, I live in the North East of England but am a Scot thru and thru...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you. I have just finished some angels and bird feeder ornaments and am about to make some little knitted mitts and hats etc for a smaller tree I need to put up. I like the homemade ornaments myself.



Frog Queen said:


> Thank you, Ohio Joy
> 
> Dancer, your tree is gorgeous!


----------



## Joe P

I got up early and 16 pages already, ishhhhhhhhhh. I just can not keep up and get anything done sooooooooo, I will just say hi and wish I had the time to read everything but I don't. Y'all take it easy, joe p.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

North East? My Dad came from Yorkshire. Dad was born in Pocklington and mostly his family were from Bridlington and Beverly.



Frog Queen said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Frog Queen- and Bear who does look sweet. Of course you can drop in for a cup of tea, everone is welcome. Whereabouts in the UK are you with your signature?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi darowil, thanks for the welcome, I live in the North East of England but am a Scot thru and thru...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Good Morning Joe. Wish you could stay also. It has gotten to be a chatty bunch in here. Maybe once the Christmas Season is finished, you will have a little more quiet time to stay and join in a little more. You know you are always welcome. Dancer



Joe P said:


> I got up early and 16 pages already, ishhhhhhhhhh. I just can not keep up and get anything done sooooooooo, I will just say hi and wish I had the time to read everything but I don't. Y'all take it easy, joe p.


----------



## Frog Queen

I'm in chilly Newcastle, just a bit further up the road. Your fur babies are as cute as buttons, I'm hoping Bear grows up to look a lot like Frodo - we shall see.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Looks like he will be similar. Those little fur balls are really nice little dogs. Frodo has a very noticeable underbite but it does not seem to bother him any. He was born the day after 9/11 so it is easy to remember his birthday. Not sure when Tommy was born exactly as he was born in the barn and did not find him right away. He is a perrrrfect house cat now. Very quiet and loveable.



Frog Queen said:


> I'm in chilly Newcastle, just a bit further up the road. Your fur babies are as cute as buttons, I'm hoping Bear grows up to look a lot like Frodo - we shall see.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> Gottastch and 5mmdpn is this Hexagon Mug Rug project for a beginner? I've never used dpns and I want to learn. I love this project . Is it simple enough? What do you all think? Pontuf


Yes, it is. :thumbup: 
It is small enough to manage and small enough that there is no issue with frogging if it does not work out for you. One thing to keep in mind, this is knit with pure cotton. Once knit, you can thoroughly wet it and then block it. You can even iron it without causing any damage to it so that it lays flat. No problems! It is a good one to get out the dpns and work on!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Can you imagine the days when someone would be this delighted to get the ironing board for Christmas??? The sit down model looks interesting but I think kind of impractical. I would be jumping up and down to get every angle anyway. Luckily we do not have to do as much ironing anymore.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

And can you even imagine posing for this photo?


----------



## Lurker 2

Frog Queen said:


> Lurker - Ringo is just gorgeous!
> 
> NanaCaren - yes, I get the feeling there is a lot of lingering around this particular table


he is a good looker! [Kennel name Hansome Harry] but he is a very naughty boy, who tries to defend his Mum against all [doggie]comers- most embarrassing- next year he goes for the 'chop', hopefully this will make a difference. Adores people!


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> southern gal - sending you sister lots of healing energy - it seems that once they start to cut - they never stop. is this from diabetis?
> 
> yes, sam she has been a diabetic for almost most of her adult life and never was compliant with what she should do for it, as a nurse for 35 yrs, she knew how to work around it, insulin and such, i guess. so now she pays the tole. i am afoot today, but they have my number at the hosp. and it need be i can walk there. but as the girls are doing their sat. stuff i will hear from them on the progress or lack of with her.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sq_Dancer said:


> Can you imagine the days when someone would be this delighted to get the ironing board for Christmas??? The sit down model looks interesting but I think kind of impractical. I would be jumping up and down to get every angle anyway. Luckily we do not have to do as much ironing anymore.


I would have been that happy, but I always liked strange gifts.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Not sure it will make too much of a difference in that Lurker as Frodo was fixed at 6 months of age and can be protective. He can also be a good chaperone when B is here. He has to be sitting right up between us. Luckily B is fine with that. LOL What it did do though was kept him from running off into the neighbourhood.



Lurker 2 said:


> Frog Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker - Ringo is just gorgeous!
> 
> NanaCaren - yes, I get the feeling there is a lot of lingering around this particular table
> 
> 
> 
> he is a good looker! [Kennel name Hansome Harry] but he is a very naughty boy, who tries to defend his Mum against all comers- most embarrassing- next year he goes for the 'chop', hopefully this will make a difference. Adores people!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Frog Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren - just realised it must only be 5am where you are. There's nothing worse than not sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on London time for a while now, that is what my teens tell me. It was great when I was there last month.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> Not sure it will make too much of a difference in that Lurker as Frodo was fixed at 6 months of age and can be protective. He can also be a good chaperone when B is here. He has to be sitting right up between us. Luckily B is fine with that. LOL What it did do though was kept him from running off into the neighbourhood.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frog Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren
> 
> 
> 
> he is a good looker! [Kennel name Hansome Harry] but he is a very naughty boy, who tries to defend his Mum against all [doggie] comers- most embarrassing- next year he goes for the 'chop', hopefully this will make a difference. Adores people!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I will do it anyway- because then I qualify for a discounted registration!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> Here are my Fur Babies, Frodo and Tommy. Frodo is a Shih Tsu/Llaso Apso Cross (11 years old) and Tommy is a Russian Blue, (2 years old)


we used to have a very handsome boy, just like Tommy- his name was 'Mags'


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I think it is a good idea. Both my animals are fixed. And I hope it will help with his protectiveness. I never worry about them wanting to get out and wander now. They stay pretty much at home. Well Tommy is not allowed outside either. he would like to play with the birds and squirrels I think



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure it will make too much of a difference in that Lurker as Frodo was fixed at 6 months of age and can be protective. He can also be a good chaperone when B is here. He has to be sitting right up between us. Luckily B is fine with that. LOL What it did do though was kept him from running off into the neighbourhood.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frog Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren
> 
> 
> 
> he is a good looker! [Kennel name Hansome Harry] but he is a very naughty boy, who tries to defend his Mum against all [doggie] comers- most embarrassing- next year he goes for the 'chop', hopefully this will make a difference. Adores people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will do it anyway- because then I qualify for a discounted registration!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Frog Queen said:


> Hi darowil, thanks for the welcome, I live in the North East of England but am a Scot thru and thru...


curious to know what part of Scotland!? I am also, even though I have lived here since just short of ten- I was lucky enough to have two months 'at home' last year, although I did not have time to get every where I wanted!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Same colour? I find he is a quiet cat. He loves to be loved at times but mostly keeps to himself or watches out the windows. I was not a cat person until I got him. Now I just love him to bits.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my Fur Babies, Frodo and Tommy. Frodo is a Shih Tsu/Llaso Apso Cross (11 years old) and Tommy is a Russian Blue, (2 years old)
> 
> 
> 
> we used to have a very handsome boy, just like Tommy- his name was 'Mags'
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

5mmdpns said:


> I love roses and this is stunning. I have
> 
> Love this; thought it was real at first...thanks for posting.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> Same colour? ...
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my Fur Babies, Frodo and Tommy. Frodo is a Shih Tsu/Llaso Apso Cross (11 years old) and Tommy is a Russian Blue, (2 years old)
> 
> 
> 
> we used to have a very handsome boy, just like Tommy- his name was 'Mags'
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes he was the same 'blue' , his 'mate' [my younger girl's kitten
of same age was a glorious champagne coloured boy, but he literally vanished- maybe someone coveted him, as he was entire at the time]


----------



## Gweniepooh

thewren said:


> you know gottastch - i suppose you could - i have no idea where i got it - you don't need to put my name on it -
> 
> yours looks really great - are you using two strands.
> 
> Yes Sam, I am using two strands - GweniePooh


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> I got up early and 16 pages already, ishhhhhhhhhh. I just can not keep up and get anything done sooooooooo, I will just say hi and wish I had the time to read everything but I don't. Y'all take it easy, joe p.


Hi there in sunny Texas! Must be a non-sleep time for you too! You are much too busy lately. Here it is Dec 1 and we are discussing the Christmas decorations and knitting/crocheting them and doing Christmas baking. We have no time to be chasing dust bunnies like you. You are always on the go, have a great day and pop in again!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got up early and 16 pages already, ishhhhhhhhhh. I just can not keep up and get anything done sooooooooo, I will just say hi and wish I had the time to read everything but I don't. Y'all take it easy, joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there in sunny Texas! Must be a non-sleep time for you too! You are much too busy lately. Here it is Dec 1 and we are discussing the Christmas decorations and knitting/crocheting them and doing Christmas baking. We have no time to be chasing dust bunnies like you. You are always on the go, have a great day and pop in again!
Click to expand...

seconding this! Joe please remember we worry about you when we don't hear from you!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Good morning myfanwy! I suppose you are going on in the afternoon on Sunday in your part of the world. I do feel sorry for Ringo and the flea situation. Is your other dog infected too?
I have only had a case of fleas on the dogs once and that was enough. We got some flea and tick powder and a flea collar for both dogs and that took care of that. They had been boarded at a kennel for 5 days while we were away and came back with those fleas.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh yes Lurker...I liked it before but this time the pattern really pops. Very nice.


Lurker 2 said:


> Two repeats completed, with much less fudging- gradually getting the hang of the design! I think it is going to look better, wider. I made two scarves years ago out of a lovely alpaca/angora mix, about 25 years ago, using this pattern, so it is not surprising I was a bit rusty!


----------



## 5mmdpns

December 1 is World Aid's Day. If you know someone with Aids or who is HIV postive, you know how devestating this disease can be. Great strides have been made in the science and understanding and the treatment of this disease. The World Aids Day has the red ribbon for their symbol of hope and compassion for all those afflicted with it. I will wear a red ribbon today for my friend.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dancer loved the pics of Frodo and Tommy. Our fur babies are so precious. Off to knit on rug. Will check in later.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Tommy had a brother, Sammy. I brought them into the house at the same time. Loved them both so very much. Sammy was much larger in size and more of a rascal and lively but I loved them both equally. At a year old, Sammy died. I was there beside him as he took his last breath. I was all alone for a few days and I cried and cried for days. I do not know what happened to him. He could not walk properly. He was sick for about 3 days before he died. The vet had told me his colouring was called Cream. Here is two pictures with him in. One is Tommy and Sammy in their baby photos. The other is Sammy sleeping on the couch with Frodo.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same colour? ...
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my Fur Babies, Frodo and Tommy. Frodo is a Shih Tsu/Llaso Apso Cross (11 years old) and Tommy is a Russian Blue, (2 years old)
> 
> 
> 
> we used to have a very handsome boy, just like Tommy- his name was 'Mags'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was the same 'blue' , his 'mate' [my younger girl's kitten
> of same age was a glorious champagne coloured boy, but he literally vanished- maybe someone coveted him, as he was entire at the time]
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning myfanwy! I suppose you are going on in the afternoon on Sunday in your part of the world. I do feel sorry for Ringo and the flea situation. Is your other dog infected too?
> I have only had a case of fleas on the dogs once and that was enough. We got some flea and tick powder and a flea collar for both dogs and that took care of that. They had been boarded at a kennel for 5 days while we were away and came back with those fleas.


No, it is early morning Sunday! to be exact 3-48 am as I type this! I have flea powder, and a flea comb, and I am making up flea collars to Poledra's receipt- using essential oils. This is a situation where you, with your severe winters, have a real advantage over us!
The old boy has them as well [fairly obviously] but does not get bothered as badly by them. My main concern, given they both sleep in my room- is not to contract the fleas myself! So I will be mixing up more of the brew- Cedarwood makes claims as a flea and insect deterrent- I am not at all keen on the extremely toxic solutions from the vet- which don't seem to work either!

BTW, I got up to get a pizza started, so we have something to feed the ravenous Fale when we get home from Church- are you still organist?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> Tommy had a brother, Sammy. .. Sammy was much larger in size and more of a rascal and lively but I loved them both equally. At a year old, Sammy died. I was there beside him as he took his last breath. I was all alone for a few days and I cried and cried for days. I do not know what happened to him. He could not walk properly. He was sick for about 3 days before he died. The vet had told me his colouring was called Cream. Here is two pictures with him in. One is Tommy and Sammy in their baby photos. The other is Sammy sleeping on the couch with Frodo.
> 
> could almost be a photo of our two kittens [but they were circa 1989!]
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same colour? ...
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> we used to have a very handsome boy, just like Tommy- his name was 'Mags'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was the same 'blue' , his 'mate' [my younger girl's kitten
> of same age was a glorious champagne coloured boy, but he literally vanished- maybe someone coveted him, as he was entire at the time]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes Lurker...I liked it before but this time the pattern really pops. Very nice.
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two repeats completed, with much less fudging- gradually getting the hang of the design! I think it is going to look better, wider. I made two scarves years ago out of a lovely alpaca/angora mix, about 25 years ago, using this pattern, so it is not surprising I was a bit rusty!
Click to expand...

thanks Gwen! I am quite pleased with it now- next thing is to keep going in similar vein! But that is what knitting [and crochet] is all about- I reckon us knitters have to have oodles of persistence!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I hope your Champagne coloured kitten went to a good home. I am so fond of my pets. They have become so much a part of my life. I know we are all animal lovers in here and we all feel the same way. I would be so much more lonely without them.



Lurker 2 said:


> Here is two pictures with him in. One is Tommy and Sammy in their baby photos. The other is Sammy sleeping on the couch with Frodo.


could almost be a photo of our two kittens [but they were circa 1989!][/quote]


----------



## joaniesinn

30 oz. of tomato paste???way too much...1 can is more than enough for quantity of sauce you are making!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> I am knitting a shoe rug for DD for christmas (posted start of it earlier)and am using RedHeart SuperSaver. My fingers are feeling soooooo sore and sensitive. Has this yarn bothered any else? I know it seems coarser.


Gwen, I've found it hard to work with as well--I usually crochet with it, as I work more loosely with a hook than needles, but I know the rug needs to be tight. I like Corn Huskers lotion (get it at Walmart, around $4 a bottle) for "fiber hands." It soaks in nicely and keeps my hands from cracking in winter, though the udder cream is nice, too.



Strawberry4u said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a good looking dachshund. My Tony isn't a svelte as yours.
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't ours yet...we meet in just under 4 hours! Then I have no idea how long it will take to get the decision--he will be only the second pet I have gone out and gotten "on purpose." All the others just found me! lol
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a great movie with dolly parton - and two others i can't think of - the musical should be really good.
> 
> sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily Tomlin was one, I think...I'd have to look it up to find the other, but I have always liked Lily Tomlin. She's on the new Reba show now playing the Grandma.
> 
> 5, that rose is beautiful! I'll have to bookmark it for later...
> 
> I shall dig up the bread pudding recipe shortly and post (have about 10 more pages to catch up on as well!). Y'all were chatty last night. Heh.
> 
> I got my secret Santa name from our work group today; I don't know this person well at all, so I'm thankful we have a wishlist to work from! I'll have to wait until Friday to order the gift, but I have a good idea from what is on the list. Whew.
> 
> SouthernGal, prayers for your sis...I hope she is doing better and continues to improve.
> 
> I'm going to post this and then catch up on the rest...it's going to be a busy enough day as it is and I don't want to get any farther behind than I have to.
Click to expand...


----------



## Redkimba

At last, I am caught up on a new round!

Gweniepooh - your Alfred kitty is so cute; don't you love it when they 'help' you at the computer? Also, RedHeart is a little rough for me, but I have problems because I handle paper at work and then knit at home. All that paper & fiber just suck any moisture out of my hands. Bag balm is my friend..

Dreamweaver - grats on getting medicine yhelp

5mmdpns - thank you for posting the holly leaves pattern. I may make that as part of a 'white elephant' gift exchange. 

doogie - nice lion ring. I have a feeling that it's Edwardian, but dating jewelry is not my thing... I love your avatar. My father served in the Marines, and a friend of mine was a Navy corpsman.

Lurker2 - nice Corgi. I love that breed; they are sweet dogs.

Sq-Dancer - Sorry, but a sit-down ironing board? I am so thankful that women have come a long way since their "assigned places" in the 1950s...

Thanks to all for the hexagon mug rug patterns. I may use that for using up my cotton thread scraps. I decided that I am on an Official yarn-buying ban until I use up my stash by at least 70 percent.

I'm wandering back for a hair cut. It's down to my tailbone and driving me crazy. It needs a serious trim anyway - split ends...

My contribution to the recipe stash: Sweet Potato Chili 
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sweet-Potato-Chili/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=99484457&prop26=SlowCooker&prop27=2012-11-30&prop28=Main&prop29=Recipe&me=1
**I want to try this one when the weather turns off a bit cooler around here.


----------



## Lurker 2

Redkimba said:


> Lurker2 - nice Corgi. I love that breed; they are sweet dogs.
> 
> My contribution to the recipe stash: Sweet Potato Chili
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sweet-Potato-Chili/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=99484457&prop26=SlowCooker&prop27=2012-11-30&prop28=Main&prop29=Recipe&me=1
> **I want to try this one when the weather turns off a bit cooler around here.


I am rather partial to corgis- mum used to breed the Pembroke- there was very little time as a child without one of them- we were waiting for the replacement to grow old enough to ship to Scotland, from Dorset, in England. At one point mum had 20. But she also had a small 'holding'.
I like the sound of the sweet potato chilli- most of the ingredients I will be able to locate, here- this is a major problem with American receipts- when they involve pre-prepared products that we just do NOT have!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Frog Queen said:


> Hi. Is it ok to pop in for a quick cup of tea? I've not been to this table before but I saw the pic of the gorgeous little daxie that is most definitely destined for Sorlenna...and I just wanted to brag about my own fur baby, Bear, who is 17 weeks old now. He brings great big smiles to everyone he meets (no fear and a joyful nature) and I thought you might like to see him in all his fluffy, scruffy gorgeousness!


What an adorable dog. Thanks for posting. 
Sure hope you are no longer the frog queen, but at least if you have to frog, it is good to be the queen. :wink:


----------



## Redkimba

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the sound of the sweet potato chilli- most of the ingredients I will be able to locate, here- this is a major problem with American receipts- when they involve pre-prepared products that we just do NOT have!!!!!!


I'm trying to stick to the slow-cook method - very little/no pre-prepared stuff.

Have you looked through the 1940s experiment? She's in England and is using the WWII ration cookbook to lose weight. I want to try some of those receipts; they look good & interesting from the 'normal' stuff to cook.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> What is hotching. I'm thinking it is scratching the hot spots?
> 
> 
> 
> only got my little dictionary- I use it to mean when I parted the hair at the base of his tail- there were fleas scurrying in all directions- I am using Poledra's essential oil recipe- but it seems to need renewing fortnightly- Ringo has skin allergies- so hopefully this will work better for him- it certainly smells good- hope you get some rest soon!!!!
Click to expand...

Not what I thought at all. So glad I asked. If I play scrabble I will have to remember that one. :wink:


----------



## Raybo

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will post the pattern here again...don't know why it won't open for some but, at any rate, here it is again, with the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason it does not open for some is because we dont all have Microsoft Word program installed on our computers. It is not a program that comes as a freebie so I never purchased it.
Click to expand...

You might want to check into Open Office. It's a free program you can download from their web site and it's compatible with Microsoft office and many others. Sorry, I don't have the link with me here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, a lovely tail. Thank you.
> 
> I wonder if anyone knows how I can make my photos smaller? I have a Mac. That would help with taking up less space too. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see how the tail matches the cardiagn- good you didn't put it on earlier.
Click to expand...

It was pretty exciting to use our KAL all the way from Australia for this sweater. Couldn't believe the bunny yarn coordinated too. I forgot another first. I used stash for the cable trim. Then used that same stash for the tail, nose and mouth. :idea: I always bought what yarn I needed exactly for the pattern I was using. After a lesson I learned about the different types of yarn and all that got reinforced here on KP. I'm was pretty much self-taught, so there was a lot of learning to do. Now I can stash away, if that is a word. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Raybo said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will post the pattern here again...don't know why it won't open for some but, at any rate, here it is again, with the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason it does not open for some is because we dont all have Microsoft Word program installed on our computers. It is not a program that comes as a freebie so I never purchased it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to check into Open Office. It's a free program you can download from their web site and it's compatible with Microsoft office and many others. Sorry, I don't have the link with me here.
Click to expand...

Welcome Raybo! do drop by again!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> we love it when new voices are heard at the table- hope you are enjoying the brew- your 'fur baby' is beautiful. a recent pic of my fellow


How adorable is that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Ringo as he is at the moment!

What a love and I'll bet you get lots of that from him. Are Corgis as lovely with their personalities as they are with their looks?


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> What is hotching. I'm thinking it is scratching the hot spots?
> 
> 
> 
> only got my little dictionary- I use it to mean when I parted the hair at the base of his tail- there were fleas scurrying in all directions- I am using Poledra's essential oil recipe- but it seems to need renewing fortnightly- Ringo has skin allergies- so hopefully this will work better for him- it certainly smells good- hope you get some rest soon!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I thought at all. So glad I asked. If I play scrabble I will have to remember that one. :wink:
Click to expand...

LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we love it when new voices are heard at the table- hope you are enjoying the brew- your 'fur baby' is beautiful. a recent pic of my fellow
> 
> 
> 
> How adorable is that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

He figured out how to do it himself- no teaching necessary- but a very endearing pose!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we love it when new voices are heard at the table- hope you are enjoying the brew- your 'fur baby' is beautiful. a recent pic of my fellow
> 
> 
> 
> How adorable is that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He figured out how to do it himself- no teaching necessary- but a very endearing pose!
Click to expand...

That is amazing. What a smart dog to know how to beg for his treats. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the sound of the sweet potato chilli- most of the ingredients I will be able to locate, here- this is a major problem with American receipts- when they involve pre-prepared products that we just do NOT have!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to stick to the slow-cook method - very little/no pre-prepared stuff.
> 
> Have you looked through the 1940s experiment? She's in England and is using the WWII ration cookbook to lose weight. I want to try some of those receipts; they look good & interesting from the 'normal' stuff to cook.
Click to expand...

This also was one of Dave's particular 'subjects' he was quite the expert on WWll rationing!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we love it when new voices are heard at the table- hope you are enjoying the brew- your 'fur baby' is beautiful. a recent pic of my fellow
> 
> 
> 
> How adorable is that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He figured out how to do it himself- no teaching necessary- but a very endearing pose!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is amazing. What a smart dog to know how to beg for his treats. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

He usually learns from being told once only- was rather a boon for getting through the teething- of which Sam must have rather an awareness with his 'brood'! For instance he only once tried to eat a leather pair of my shoes- one warning and he has not tried again. His breeder was working on a line for the obedience work she likes as well as looks. Funny though his two sisters whom Bridget has kept have a bad case of Flannel ears- possibly they 'egg' each other on!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> The reason it does not open for some is because we dont all have Microsoft Word program installed on our computers. It is not a program that comes as a freebie so I never purchased it.


You can download OpenOffice for free and it does open a lot of the doc files that Word uses.

And how sweet that little knitted Nativity is! One year we made snowmen from baby socks (purchased, as I did not know how to knit then) that turned out really cute. Now, of course, I could knit my own!

Angora, that sweater is so nice--she will be surrounded by love when she wears it. I would never have guessed you had such a long break from knitting--you still got the skills, lady!

I am sitting here waiting on the live streaming of the Christmas parade from my home town--gotta love the internet! Here come the sheriff and the Marines! lol Looks as if they are underway. It makes me homesick but I will watch a bit of it anyhow before DD and I need to get going on our errands. And I still have 7 pages here to go! :shock:


----------



## iamsam

well it certainly shows in this sweater and bunny.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> very very cute daralene - a good job - she is going to love it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to post the sweater again but with the bunny KAL that Darowil had us do added to the sweater. I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to let her play with it but not lose it. More firsts. Have never done a pocket before, never did a separate cable trim before, never did a one piece top down sweater before, and never added a toy to a sweater. It will fit in the pocket when not played with. The little legs on the sheep buttons move.... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sam. I was excited when I got the idea of using Darowil's bunny KAL as part of the sweater. I just feel like since joining Knitting Paradise and the TKP along with taking lessons, that my creativity is coming alive again. The flame had gone out for sooooo long. Over 30 years since I knit. Inspiration and perspiration and off I go.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... your 'fur baby' is beautiful. a recent pic of my fellow
> 
> 
> 
> Ringo as he is at the moment!
> 
> What a love and I'll bet you get lots of that from him. Are Corgis as lovely with their personalities as they are with their looks?
Click to expand...

They have a reputation for nipping, which he does do when really exuberant- but given that he listens, we are working on curbing this habit- He absolutely adores Fale- he has learned that often doors will open when enough weight is applied, and goes through early hoping Fale's door will give way- then he tries to leap right up on the bed! [Fortunately Fale is mostly amused by this! He is a real 'animal' man- worked with the cattle his uncle owned- loves documentaries such as David Attenborough, and anything to do with the ocean]
The big problem I am having is when visitors are frightened of dogs- it is not fair on the dog, so he has to go into the garden when I know someone is scared- he is a very good natured fellow, though, apart from defending me against all other dogs!


----------



## iamsam

lovely myfanwy - think i like it wider too - shows more of the pattern.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Two repeats completed, with much less fudging- gradually getting the hang of the design! I think it is going to look better, wider. I made two scarves years ago out of a lovely alpaca/angora mix, about 25 years ago, using this pattern, so it is not surprising I was a bit rusty!


----------



## Pontuf

Dancer your tree is just beautiful and so very special because you made so many of the decorations and put so much love in it.


Pontuf
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> lovely myfanwy - think i like it wider too - shows more of the pattern.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two repeats completed, with much less fudging- gradually getting the hang of the design! I think it is going to look better, wider. I made two scarves years ago out of a lovely alpaca/angora mix, about 25 years ago, using this pattern, so it is not surprising I was a bit rusty!
Click to expand...

I am much happier with the tighter gauge too- it was just a little too open and the design did not show to the best!
Must press on with the pizza making!


----------



## Pontuf

Ironing is the only household chore I really like!

Pontuf



Sq_Dancer said:


> Can you imagine the days when someone would be this delighted to get the ironing board for Christmas???
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

the pictures are fine - i don't want to need to get out my magnifier out.

sam



Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to my great niece play with it but not lose it. More firsts. [/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great use of the bunny. Good to see it finsihed- did it get a tail? The cable makes a goood front band.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, a lovely tail. Thank you.
> 
> I wonder if anyone knows how I can make my photos smaller? I have a Mac. That would help with taking up less space too. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you- I am very fond of that sort of cornflower blue!


I have an alpaca/silk blend that is lace weight that looks quite similar to yours--wonderful color and such a soft, soft yarn. I have not quite decided what I'll use it for yet, but I know it will work up wonderfully.

Frog Queen, pop in any time, and thanks for sharing Bear (he is SO cute!) and for the encouragement. I am really nervous about all this (had a bad experience with a shelter in the past and have not tried to adopt through shelter since)! On the phone, the woman seemed almost to try and discourage me--she said he's young and high energy--and I said, oh, yes, I know how they are, as we had one from 7 weeks old and he was with our family for 11 1/2 years. That won't deter my wanting him at all! In fact, puppy joy is some of the best joy there is. It's so...unbridled. LOL

I love to see pictures of Ringo, too--DD loves a Corgi and in fact, we had a prospect that was said to be half Corgi/half Doxie, and she was disappointed to see pictures of the animal as it obviously was not...she knows enough about animal anatomy to see it. I hope that little one finds a forever home, but it's not the one for us.

Angora, it sounds as if you are learning to "read" the knitting. I remember when that finally clicked for me--it was a great thing.

Frodo is a doll baby, Dancer--he looks like a dog my grandmother had who was just a barrel of laughs. And Tommy is just gorgeous, too. I am *almost* caught up now!


----------



## MaineSqueeze

One of the benefits of being older is time goes so much faster. I don't mind that the days are dark so much because in 3 weeks it will be the winter solstice and the days will start to lengthen!
Gosh I remember when I was younger it seemed like it was years of dark days!

My family never gets sick of turkey! Because I usually buy two of the smallest ones in the store, I cook one and freeze the other. Remember folks you don't have to eat the turkey up by eating it everyday! You can freeze some of it for later!


----------



## Pontuf

Dancer, I had a Russian Blue growing up. Her name was Tinkerbell. She was so smart and when she laid in the sun her fur was Blue! She lived to be very old probably 18 ish and loved to be outside. Wanted out first thing every morning and in at dusk. She had large yellow eyes. She was a wonderful friend.

Pontuf

quote=Sq_Dancer]Same colour? I find he is a quiet cat. He loves to be loved at times but mostly keeps to himself or watches out the windows. I was not a cat person until I got him. Now I just love him to bits.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my Fur Babies, Frodo and Tommy. Frodo is a Shih Tsu/Llaso Apso Cross (11 years old) and Tommy is a Russian Blue, (2 years old)
> 
> 
> 
> we used to have a very handsome boy, just like Tommy- his name was 'Mags'
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

frogqueen - you are so welcome to the knitting tea party and we are so pleased that you stopped by - we hope you had a good time and will visit us often - the more voices in the conversation the better it is.

bear is quite a dog - very cute - thanks for the picture - how much bigger will he get?

sam



Frog Queen said:


> Hi. Is it ok to pop in for a quick cup of tea? I've not been to this table before but I saw the pic of the gorgeous little daxie that is most definitely destined for Sorlenna...and I just wanted to brag about my own fur baby, Bear, who is 17 weeks old now. He brings great big smiles to everyone he meets (no fear and a joyful nature) and I thought you might like to see him in all his fluffy, scruffy gorgeousness!


----------



## iamsam

ringo is too cute myfanwy - hopefully the new flee application will do the trick.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Frog Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Is it ok to pop in for a quick cup of tea? I've not been to this table before but I saw the pic of the gorgeous little daxie that is most definitely destined for Sorlenna...and I just wanted to brag about my own fur baby, Bear, who is 17 weeks old now. He brings great big smiles to everyone he meets (no fear and a joyful nature) and I thought you might like to see him in all his fluffy, scruffy gorgeousness!
> 
> 
> 
> we love it when new voices are heard at the table- hope you are enjoying the brew- your 'fur baby' is beautiful. a recent pic of my fellow
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

sassafras - good to see you - we don't see you nearly enough - drop in as you find the time. always fresh tea under the cosy.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Jinx, so happy you were approved for drug assistance.
> Sam, recipe sounds yummy.


----------



## Pontuf

Sorlenna, I'm crossing my fingers and saying prayers that this little darling is sleeping at your home tonight.

Pontuf

This is from the adoption site--you can see why I'd love him to bits![/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

precious fur babies dancer - had a russian blue many years ago. love the curly hair on frodo.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Here are my Fur Babies, Frodo and Tommy. Frodo is a Shih Tsu/Llaso Apso Cross (11 years old) and Tommy is a Russian Blue, (2 years old)


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Dancer guess I clean up OK



Sq_Dancer said:


> You are one hot lady, Pontuf's Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's Pontuf's Mom
> 
> quote=Sq_Dancer]Is that your photo Pontuf in your Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the northern italian pasta will really hit the spot this weekend! Everyone is sick of turkey! The box ornaments look really cute Sam. I may just try to make one tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/quote]

 :-D :-D


----------



## iamsam

i wonder how mrs claus gets through the deep snow wearing heels.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Can you imagine the days when someone would be this delighted to get the ironing board for Christmas??? The sit down model looks interesting but I think kind of impractical. I would be jumping up and down to get every angle anyway. Luckily we do not have to do as much ironing anymore.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you- I am very fond of that sort of cornflower blue!
> 
> 
> 
> I have an alpaca/silk blend that is lace weight that looks quite similar to yours--wonderful color and such a soft, soft yarn. I have not quite decided what I'll use it for yet, but I know it will work up wonderfully.
> 
> Frog Queen, pop in any time, and thanks for sharing Bear (he is SO cute!) and for the encouragement. I am really nervous about all this (had a bad experience with a shelter in the past and have not tried to adopt through shelter since)! On the phone, the woman seemed almost to try and discourage me--she said he's young and high energy--and I said, oh, yes, I know how they are, as we had one from 7 weeks old and he was with our family for 11 1/2 years. That won't deter my wanting him at all! In fact, puppy joy is some of the best joy there is. It's so...unbridled. LOL
> 
> I love to see pictures of Ringo, too--DD loves a Corgi and in fact, we had a prospect that was said to be half Corgi/half Doxie, and she was disappointed to see pictures of the animal as it obviously was not...she knows enough about animal anatomy to see it. I hope that little one finds a forever home, but it's not the one for us.
> 
> Angora, it sounds as if you are learning to "read" the knitting. I remember when that finally clicked for me--it was a great thing.
> 
> Frodo is a doll baby, Dancer--he looks like a dog my grandmother had who was just a barrel of laughs. And Tommy is just gorgeous, too. I am *almost* caught up now!
Click to expand...

the 'kid silk' is beautifully soft, and light to wear

How long before you hear of the application for the Dachshund? and whether he will become yours?


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the days when someone would be this delighted to get the ironing board for Christmas???
> 
> 
> 
> I would have been that happy, but I always liked strange gifts.
Click to expand...

The day I got a new ironing board cover, I was so happy! Heh. I have been told I am too practical for my own good, but I don't think so. What makes me happy makes me happy, and I prefer simpler living.

Dancer, I may save your idea for the bird feeders for next year's craft for the kids--it's a cute idea. Tomorrow night is our event, and we'll be making ornaments from yucca seed pods (native plants/natural materials are what I like best). I still have to get my models made, though. :shock: I guess I'd better get on that, as we need to be there by 3 tomorrow afternoon.

I always have animals fixed--it's much better for everyone! The little guy we're looking at is already neutered (they won't adopt any animals out that are not), so that won't be an issue.

Next up is the bread pudding--have found the recipe but will put it here by itself.


----------



## iamsam

i'm not even going to ask dancer.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> And can you even imagine posing for this photo?


----------



## jheiens

I like the sound of the sweet potato chilli- most of the ingredients I will be able to locate, here- this is a major problem with American receipts- when they involve pre-prepared products that we just do NOT have!!!!!![/quote]

By the time we've been cooking and managing households this long, I suspect that we can cook without all the specific ingredients in a combination, prepackaged item. If we know the general direction the recipe is taking us and we really want to go there, we can get to the desired end and the dish will be delicious.

After 50 years of marriage and 20 years as a substitute teacher, I've put together many meals and handled many teaching assignments that came out satisfactory more often than not--even when I didn't have all the items necessary for the end result.

Go for it, girl!! You can do this one too.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> How long before you hear of the application for the Dachshund? and whether he will become yours?


I really have no idea...it's already rather nerve-wracking!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I've just ordered my Christmas present from David- a subscription to the Stranded in Oz sock club again. I have enjoyed having a part of my Christmas present come every 2 months for the whol eyear. Still one more lot of last years to come. Not that I always get them done!


Went to the site and must say, you are one lucky lady. What gorgeous yarn. :thumbup: But then your husband is one lucky man too.


----------



## iamsam

that is too bad - i think with diabetis compliancy is so important. i hope all turns out well and she doesn't need anymore cut. it takes so long to heal - if it ever does.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> southern gal - sending you sister lots of healing energy - it seems that once they start to cut - they never stop. is this from diabetis?
> 
> yes, sam she has been a diabetic for almost most of her adult life and never was compliant with what she should do for it, as a nurse for 35 yrs, she knew how to work around it, insulin and such, i guess. so now she pays the tole. i am afoot today, but they have my number at the hosp. and it need be i can walk there. but as the girls are doing their sat. stuff i will hear from them on the progress or lack of with her.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> ringo is too cute myfanwy - hopefully the new flee application will do the trick.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frog Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Is it ok to pop in for a quick cup of tea? I've not been to this table before but I saw the pic of the gorgeous little daxie that is most definitely destined for Sorlenna...and I just wanted to brag about my own fur baby, Bear, who is 17 weeks old now. He brings great big smiles to everyone he meets (no fear and a joyful nature) and I thought you might like to see him in all his fluffy, scruffy gorgeousness!
> 
> 
> 
> we love it when new voices are heard at the table- hope you are enjoying the brew- your 'fur baby' is beautiful. a recent pic of my fellow
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Certainly he is not scratching as much, Sam! Poledra suggested the collar might work for a month- but it seems to need refreshing fortnightly, although Rufus the old dog, seems to be OK still.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Frog Queen
Hi Pontuf said:


> That is so funny about the cat food. Well, remembering our dogs, anything was game.
> 
> Interesting mixture. Sure came out to be an adorable looking dog.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sandy said:


> IT'S OFFICIAL!!!! I will never be able to catch up with last week. Now I need your help... if there is anything really important that I missed between pages 68-143 would someone let me know? Especially any pictures. I have been trying all week to catch up and it is impossible. Right now there are 15 pages so I'm behind even more! Thanks for your help!


Sandy, I can't help because I'm in the same dilemma. DH is home now too so not much hope of catching up unless he is grading papers.


----------



## iamsam

thanks for reminding me five - i will also wear a red ribbon in remberance and hope.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> December 1 is World Aid's Day. If you know someone with Aids or who is HIV postive, you know how devestating this disease can be. Great strides have been made in the science and understanding and the treatment of this disease. The World Aids Day has the red ribbon for their symbol of hope and compassion for all those afflicted with it. I will wear a red ribbon today for my friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Such a darling sweater. The recipient will look so cute in it.. Well done.


Thanks Dancer. I just got so excited about the little bunny in the pocket. Doesn't take much to get me excited, but still, I hadn't seen that before. I'm getting my creative juices going. Now I'm sure its been done before, just that for me it is new. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Angora, they are decorations for my Christmas Tree. Just little. Thank you for the compliment. I used to teach crafts on a voluntary basis for 5 years. There was a time when I got married, in 1974, I had no confidence in myself to be able to do anything. I finally took some night school courses on various crafts, and it helped so paid it forward to a group of young mothers to help them gain confidence also. I learned so much just from doing that.


How wonderful that you paid it back. Now that took confidence to teach others too. Bravo :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

it is the way the recipe came - i have made it and it works just fine - not too thick - one can always cut down if they think it is too much.

sam



joaniesinn said:


> 30 oz. of tomato paste???way too much...1 can is more than enough for quantity of sauce you are making!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sassafrass, so nice to see you again :!:


----------



## iamsam

wasn't it jane fonda?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a great movie with dolly parton - and two others i can't think of - the musical should be really good.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lily Tomlin was one, I think...I'd have to look it up to find the other, but I have always liked Lily Tomlin. She's on the new Reba show now playing the Grandma.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Just made my red ribbon to wear today.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> thanks for reminding me five - i will also wear a red ribbon in remberance and hope.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> December 1 is World Aid's Day. If you know someone with Aids or who is HIV postive, you know how devestating this disease can be. Great strides have been made in the science and understanding and the treatment of this disease. The World Aids Day has the red ribbon for their symbol of hope and compassion for all those afflicted with it. I will wear a red ribbon today for my friend.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Here is a free downloadable program. You will have to see if it will work with MAC. I use it a lot of editing my photos and adjusting the sizes. http://www.irfanview.com/


I can't tell if it is compatible or not. Not sure what this Mac uses, Windows, etc., or even where to find it. I did About this Mac but no info in this regard. I'm so not technical. :-(


----------



## iamsam

redkimba - that sounds really good. thanks for sharing.

sam



Redkimba said:


> My contribution to the recipe stash: Sweet Potato Chili
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Sweet-Potato-Chili/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=99484457&prop26=SlowCooker&prop27=2012-11-30&prop28=Main&prop29=Recipe&me=1
> **I want to try this one when the weather turns off a bit cooler around here.


----------



## Sorlenna

The title of this is English Bread Pudding, and it was given to me by an English lady, so I can only presume it's authentic, at least for her family. This is a rather firm pudding--one can cut it into squares and eat with the fingers, and I have done several variations over the years with the added fruits, since I don't really care for raisins. Dates are quite lovely in this, if one chops them up about "raisin size." It's also good without any fruit.

ENGLISH BREAD PUDDING

3 tablespoons butter (do not substitute)
1 (1 pound) loaf of stale bread (French works well)
1 quart milk
2 cups sugar
3 eggs
2 tablespoons vanilla
1 1/2 cups raisins (or chopped dried fruit of your choice)

Preheat oven to 325F. Melt butter in a 3- to 4-quart baking dish. Remove from oven and cool while preparing pudding. Tear bread into chunks in a large bowl. Pour milk over and let stand a few minutes; then, squeeze together (I mash & mix with a wooden spoon). Beat sugar, eggs, and vanilla together. Add to bread mixture. Stir in the fruit. Pour into prepared dish; bake until firm, about 1 3/4 hours. Can be eaten with sauce or without, warm or cold.

I'll include the sauce here in case anyone wants it, but I have never made it as I don't do whiskey.

Whiskey Sauce

1 egg at room temperature
1 cup sugar
1 stick butter, melted and hot
2 to 4 tablespoons whiskey (can substitute other alcohol or water)

Beat egg in a small bowl until thick and lemon colored and then gradually add sugar, beating constantly, until thick (2-3 minutes). It will have a granular texture. Add hot butter and stir until smooth. Blend in whiskey (or liquid of choice). If too thick, thin with water.

To serve with sauce:

Cube pudding and put in broiler proof dishes. Spoon sauce over top. Broil until top is golden and pudding is heated through. Serve immediately with remaining sauce.


----------



## iamsam

with chili one can always play with the recipe.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker2 - I like the sound of the sweet potato chilli- most of the ingredients I will be able to locate, here- this is a major problem with American receipts- when they involve pre-prepared products that we just do NOT have!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

raybo - welcome to the tea party - we are so glad you stopped by. do come again real soon - we woud love to see you - always lots of fresh tea and plenty of room at the table.

sam



Raybo said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will post the pattern here again...don't know why it won't open for some but, at any rate, here it is again, with the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason it does not open for some is because we dont all have Microsoft Word program installed on our computers. It is not a program that comes as a freebie so I never purchased it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to check into Open Office. It's a free program you can download from their web site and it's compatible with Microsoft office and many others. Sorry, I don't have the link with me here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Here are my Fur Babies, Frodo and Tommy. Frodo is a Shih Tsu/Llaso Apso Cross (11 years old) and Tommy is a Russian Blue, (2 years old)


LOL...Your babies look so relaxed. Made me laugh. I think that is how I will be looking today after being up most of the night. Too cute.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> wasn't it jane fonda?
> 
> sam


Yep! And Dabney Coleman was in _9 to 5_, too. I always enjoyed him in movies.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Frog Queen said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Frog Queen- and Bear who does look sweet. Of course you can drop in for a cup of tea, everone is welcome. Whereabouts in the UK are you with your signature?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi darowil, thanks for the welcome, I live in the North East of England but am a Scot thru and thru...
Click to expand...

Would love to see photos of the area where you live when you find time. Hmmmm, that will be difficult this time of year.


----------



## iamsam

"flannel ears" ? never heard that term myfanwy.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Funny though his two sisters whom Bridget has kept have a bad case of Flannel ears- possibly they 'egg' each other on!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> I like the sound of the sweet potato chilli- most of the ingredients I will be able to locate, here- this is a major problem with American receipts- when they involve pre-prepared products that we just do NOT have!!!!!!


By the time we've been cooking and managing households this long, I suspect that we can cook without all the specific ingredients in a combination, prepackaged item. If we know the general direction the recipe is taking us and we really want to go there, we can get to the desired end and the dish will be delicious.

After 50 years of marriage and 20 years as a substitute teacher, I've put together many meals and handled many teaching assignments that came out satisfactory more often than not.

Go for it, girl!! You can do this one too.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

I do like to try at least once, to follow the receipt as closely as possible!- then you have a better idea of what you are aiming at!!!! Although I agree, after the years one has had in the kitchen, one knows what will get eaten and what will get left, usually- but then I find Fale surprises me- like recently he tried Soubise- which I love- I have been eating it for years , and he had never expressed interest- now he knows he loves it!
OK Sam I can hear you!

Soubise

1lb onions, prepared weight- peel and chop finely.
2 oz rice
1 oz butter
2 oz cheese [select your favourite- I like gruyere and parmesan]
3 Tblspns cream or butter [melted]
Salt and Pepper
Parsley to garnish.

Prepare the onions. Boil the rice in 1 pint water, for 5 minutes.
Fry the onions gently in the first measure of butter. Avoid colouring the onions. Place in a casserole with a tight fitting lid.
Drain the rice, and add to the onion in the casserole. No further water is needed- there is sufficient in the onion.
Cook for at least an hour, at 275 to 300 degrees fahrenheit. 
When the onion is cooked stir in the cream or melted butter, and the grated cheese.
Season to taste, and sprinkle with parsley.
Serve as a vegetable, or on its own as a light lunch.

Turns a humble vegetable into a gourmet experience!


----------



## iamsam

mainesqueeze - so glad you stopped by the knitting tea party - hope you had plenty of hot tea. do come again real soon - the more voices in the conversation the better it gets.

sam



MaineSqueeze said:


> One of the benefits of being older is time goes so much faster. I don't mind that the days are dark so much because in 3 weeks it will be the winter solstice and the days will start to lengthen!
> Gosh I remember when I was younger it seemed like it was years of dark days!
> 
> My family never gets sick of turkey! Because I usually buy two of the smallest ones in the store, I cook one and freeze the other. Remember folks you don't have to eat the turkey up by eating it everyday! You can freeze some of it for later!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> "flannel ears" ? never heard that term myfanwy.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny though his two sisters whom Bridget has kept have a bad case of Flannel ears- possibly they 'egg' each other on!!!!
Click to expand...

Or ears of 'cloth' rather than functioning as a hearing organ- in other words they are very disobedient!


----------



## iamsam

thanks sorlenna - that sounds really good.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> The title of this is English Bread Pudding, and it was given to me by an English lady, so I can only presume it's authentic, at least for her family.


----------



## Sorlenna

Pontuf said:


> Just made my red ribbon to wear today.
> 
> Pontuf


I don't have a bit of red ribbon in the house! :shock: But I did put on my red shirt today. I know HIV/AIDS has touched many lives of people I know as well as my own.



thewren said:


> with chili one can always play with the recipe.
> 
> sam


Indeed--that sounds very good overall, but I can already see a couple of things I'd have to leave out or substitute!

That Soubise sounds amazing...you had me at fry the onions in butter! :mrgreen:

"Flannel ears" in dogs sounds very similar to "selective hearing" (a common condition for spouses, children, and even bosses). Heh.


----------



## iamsam

was he the boss?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't it jane fonda?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! And Dabney Coleman was in _9 to 5_, too. I always enjoyed him in movies.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> Gottastch and 5mmdpn is this Hexagon Mug Rug project for a beginner? I've never used dpns and I want to learn. I love this project . Is it simple enough? What do you all think? Pontuf


I'm jumping in here too. Pontuf you can do it. I had never done dpns before either and thought I couldn't do it but a hat I wanted to do for my sister called for them. Sometimes I just jump in and challenge myself and you know what. I did it. :? I still can't quite believe it.

I tried putting these on the desk top to get them smaller and then going to them but when I hit browse it only takes me to iphoto. Maybe I can find somewhere in iphoto to adjust size.


----------



## iamsam

this is certainly a different recipe - i am definitely going to try it - i love onions - do you use a particular kind - think i would use a walla walla which is a sweet onion.

sam

[quote=Lurker 2I do like to try at least once, to follow the receipt as closely as possible!- then you have a better idea of what you are aiming at!!!! Although I agree, after the years one has had in the kitchen, one knows what will get eaten and what will get left, usually- but then I find Fale surprises me- like recently he tried Soubise- which I love- I have been eating it for years , and he had never expressed interest- now he knows he loves it!
OK Sam I can hear you!

Soubise


----------



## iamsam

gotcha myfanwy - love the term -

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> "flannel ears" ? never heard that term myfanwy.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny though his two sisters whom Bridget has kept have a bad case of Flannel ears- possibly they 'egg' each other on!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or ears of 'cloth' rather than functioning as a hearing organ- in other words they are very disobedient!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

great hat and scarf daralene - you are starting to make me believe i could do it too.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gottastch and 5mmdpn is this Hexagon Mug Rug project for a beginner? I've never used dpns and I want to learn. I love this project . Is it simple enough? What do you all think? Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jumping in here too. Pontuf you can do it. I had never done dpns before either and thought I couldn't do it but a hat I wanted to do for my sister called for them. Sometimes I just jump in and challenge myself and you know what. I did it. :? I still can't quite believe it.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i am caught up - think i am going to take a nap - the eyes are having a problem staying open. 

had lots of fog this morning - glad it wasn't a school day -they delay the buses for fog as heavy as it was this am. 

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> great hat and scarf daralene - you are starting to make me believe i could do it too.
> 
> sam


Way to go Sam. I don't know how to do things but I just do them anyway. Did take a while to get it going in the beginning since it starts in the center with all the needles and so few stitches one can't tell which order they go in. I finally notched my needles, which is not recommended by any means to do. Perhaps our more experienced knitters have tips? I'm always amazed when I am done and literally can't believe what can be done with our needles. Isn't it magic :!:


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> was he the boss?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't it jane fonda?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! And Dabney Coleman was in _9 to 5_, too. I always enjoyed him in movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure he was. Gosh, looking up that movie I was stunned to see it was 32 years ago that it was made!

We're down to about an hour and a half of waiting now...yikes! I had better eat something and gather things for the errands, as DD and I need to be out of here soon. Of course you all will be the first to know what happens with the pup!


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Way to go Sam. I don't know how to do things but I just do them anyway. Did take a while to get it going in the beginning since it starts in the center with all the needles and so few stitches one can't tell which order they go in. I finally notched my needles, which is not recommended by any means to do. Perhaps our more experienced knitters have tips?


My wise friend (the other Sam) who helped me so much when I was getting started suggested making a mark on the needles (I had bamboo dpns, so I used a Sharpie marker)--1 dot for the first, 2 for the second, etc. It helped me sort out what went where (I just had to remember to start them in the right order every time).


----------



## Pontuf

Beautiful! 
OK I'm going to try it, not the hat yet, too hard , but the mug rug...
Cross your fingers and cross yourself and then say a few prayers.....

pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gottastch and 5mmdpn is this Hexagon Mug Rug project for a beginner? I've never used dpns and I want to learn. I love this project . Is it simple enough? What do you all think? Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jumping in here too. Pontuf you can do it. I had never done dpns before either and thought I couldn't do it but a hat I wanted to do for my sister called for them. Sometimes I just jump in and challenge myself and you know what. I did it. :? I still can't quite believe it.
> 
> I tried putting these on the desk top to get them smaller and then going to them but when I hit browse it only takes me to iphoto. Maybe I can find somewhere in iphoto to adjust size.
Click to expand...

 :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I had better eat something and gather things for the errands, as DD and I need to be out of here soon. Of course you all will be the first to know what happens with the pup!


How exciting. Can't wait to find out the outcome of this. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

Does your yarn have sparkles in it, the mug rug!!!!!



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gottastch and 5mmdpn is this Hexagon Mug Rug project for a beginner? I've never used dpns and I want to learn. I love this project . Is it simple enough? What do you all think? Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jumping in here too. Pontuf you can do it. I had never done dpns before either and thought I couldn't do it but a hat I wanted to do for my sister called for them. Sometimes I just jump in and challenge myself and you know what. I did it. :? I still can't quite believe it.
> 
> I tried putting these on the desk top to get them smaller and then going to them but when I hit browse it only takes me to iphoto. Maybe I can find somewhere in iphoto to adjust size.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> this is certainly a different recipe - i am definitely going to try it - i love onions - do you use a particular kind - think i would use a walla walla which is a sweet onion.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2I do like to try at least once said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't know Walla walla- but what ever takes your fancy with this receipt- I have for instance used fetta and also camembert cheese- we have brown and red onions- the red is sweeter I think, but I always use the brown!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Sam. I don't know how to do things but I just do them anyway. Did take a while to get it going in the beginning since it starts in the center with all the needles and so few stitches one can't tell which order they go in. I finally notched my needles, which is not recommended by any means to do. Perhaps our more experienced knitters have tips?
> 
> 
> 
> My wise friend (the other Sam) who helped me so much when I was getting started suggested making a mark on the needles (I had bamboo dpns, so I used a Sharpie marker)--1 dot for the first, 2 for the second, etc. It helped me sort out what went where (I just had to remember to start them in the right order every time).
Click to expand...

That is what I did only I did lines that I notched with a knife. I know, some of you are having heart attacks. It was the only thing I could think of. I did the black marker in the marks and then wiped the excess off. It didn't come off on the yarn. That would be a problem if not completely dry or not permanent. I notched them with a knife (bamboo) ouch, so the ink was down in the fresh wood part and wiped off the shiny part. I know this isn't recommended, but it did work.


----------



## Pontuf

I know, she's inspiring me too Sam.

pontuf



thewren said:


> great hat and scarf daralene - you are starting to make me believe i could do it too.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gottastch and 5mmdpn is this Hexagon Mug Rug project for a beginner? I've never used dpns and I want to learn. I love this project . Is it simple enough? What do you all think? Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jumping in here too. Pontuf you can do it. I had never done dpns before either and thought I couldn't do it but a hat I wanted to do for my sister called for them. Sometimes I just jump in and challenge myself and you know what. I did it. :? I still can't quite believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

It is Magic!



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> great hat and scarf daralene - you are starting to make me believe i could do it too.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Sam. I don't know how to do things but I just do them anyway. Did take a while to get it going in the beginning since it starts in the center with all the needles and so few stitches one can't tell which order they go in. I finally notched my needles, which is not recommended by any means to do. Perhaps our more experienced knitters have tips? I'm always amazed when I am done and literally can't believe what can be done with our needles. Isn't it magic :!:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> great hat and scarf daralene - you are starting to make me believe i could do it too.
> 
> I am also getting enthusiastic about doing some more cabling- also that Guernsey, I would like to re-make!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> great hat and scarf daralene - you are starting to make me believe i could do it too.
> 
> I am also getting enthusiastic about doing some more cabling- also that Guernsey, I would like to re-make!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes Lurker. Isn't Guernsey amazing. Just the changing of the yarn and all these patterns emerge. Can't wait to see that one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

I remember. In fact right after that discussion I found a book "Eating for Victory" in a bookstore and it had all the rationing recipes from WWII. I bought it. interesting....

pontuf

This also was one of Dave's particular 'subjects' he was quite the expert on WWll rationing![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just made my red ribbon to wear today.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a bit of red ribbon in the house! :shock: But I did put on my red shirt today. I know HIV/AIDS has touched many lives of people I know as well as my own.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> with chili one can always play with the recipe.
> 
> sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed--that sounds very good overall, but I can already see a couple of things I'd have to leave out or substitute!
> 
> That Soubise sounds amazing...you had me at fry the onions in butter! :mrgreen:
> 
> "Flannel ears" in dogs sounds very similar to "selective hearing" (a common condition for spouses, children, and even bosses). Heh.
Click to expand...

I find it a very good receipt for the end of the fortnight when the kitchen shelf is getting bare. I keep my stock of yoghurt sachets for that time too.

Yes! Selective hearing is definitely what Ringo's sisters do!!! And all the others!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> great hat and scarf daralene - you are starting to make me believe i could do it too.
> 
> I am also getting enthusiastic about doing some more cabling- also that Guernsey, I would like to re-make!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes Lurker. Isn't Guernsey amazing. Just the changing of the yarn and all these patterns emerge. Can't wait to see that one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My books have some wonderful old photographs of fisherfolk, and children wearing them, at the turn of the 19th century. often they were made in 4 ply, [finer than worsted]
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

The site is at http://www.openoffice.org/ I have used it and it works well.



Raybo said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will post the pattern here again...don't know why it won't open for some but, at any rate, here it is again, with the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason it does not open for some is because we dont all have Microsoft Word program installed on our computers. It is not a program that comes as a freebie so I never purchased it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to check into Open Office. It's a free program you can download from their web site and it's compatible with Microsoft office and many others. Sorry, I don't have the link with me here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sam, I will answer anyway. NO that is not me and it is not part of my family either. It was posted in my Facebook. Thought it was funny and wondered who on earth would have posed for that.



thewren said:


> i'm not even going to ask dancer.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And can you even imagine posing for this photo?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Jane Fonda, Lily Tomlin and Dolly Parton and the man was Dabney Coleman. Loved that movie.



thewren said:


> wasn't it jane fonda?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a great movie with dolly parton - and two others i can't think of - the musical should be really good.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lily Tomlin was one, I think...I'd have to look it up to find the other, but I have always liked Lily Tomlin. She's on the new Reba show now playing the Grandma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Apparently this Wine Bottler program will allow you to use Windows Programs on a Mac Computer. I do not know much about Mac's so you may want to read about it first. It seems to be recommended as far as using Irfanview though. http://darwine-winebottler.en.softonic.com/mac



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a free downloadable program. You will have to see if it will work with MAC. I use it a lot of editing my photos and adjusting the sizes. http://www.irfanview.com/
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell if it is compatible or not. Not sure what this Mac uses, Windows, etc., or even where to find it. I did About this Mac but no info in this regard. I'm so not technical. :-(
Click to expand...


----------



## Karena

Sam, Great spaghetti idea today as it is raining, raining and raining in So California. . I dont' need carbs or much else for that matter. Still finishing last weeks leftovers. I have made one with pork, cubed and simmered in the sauce until it is so tender. That was long ago, now I use Trader Joe's Bologneser with my own added meats and vegs. Love to put some tiny diced carrots in for sweetness.
Paula Deen told me to put a lump of butter (Can't Believe It's Not with 0 calories) in the sauce. It gives the storebought a rich flavor. 
k


----------



## Southern Gal

finally caught up again! i am about to fizzle out, i could sit and drift off to sleep, but... i am gonna make myseld put on some shoes and get outside and rake the leaves and get them out of my yard, better yet, i think i will get the leaf blower out. i had a list of things i wanted to accomplish today, so far i have vacumed, decorated my tree, moved all the bins back into the walkin closet. i always do something different every yr. i do put something in everyroom except our bedroom and walkin closet/bathroom. i like stuff in the den, the boys are in there often and in the back bedroom is a bit of something. i did hang some drappie garland that looks like it has ice on it, over the doorway into the den, i can hear bj now, i don't have a problem going through it without it touching, that won't be the case with him. i was going to put some things over my kitchen cabinets, and plug lights in there, but don't think i will. i did change out stuff over shelf at stove, so its christmasie. i have my outside done, so i think poke a fork in me and call me done. i have had the sirius radio on a christmas station that plays classics and new stuff and i have so enjoyed the music, i have listened to Trans Siberian Orchastra, love them. my friend is going for the 2/3 time to see this this christmas. says they are awsome. i have heard Smokie Robinone and the Miracles sing jingle bells rockin. some good stuff. i think before i fizzle out i am gonna get right outside now. 
i am letting others look in on sister. oh my i see i had candy making on my list, oops not gonna happen. june cleaver isn't here today, its rosanne Barr


----------



## Bulldog

As some of you already know, I have a date to meet a puppy tomorrow, 

Sorlenna, I am excited for you! Love your new Avatar


----------



## Bulldog

Talking of looking good.........just sneaking in another pic of Luke, with his daddy (my DS) this time.[/quote]

Kate, what a handsome son and grandson you have. Daddy has a look of wonder on his face. You can tell he is proud


----------



## Bulldog

Purl, send us your recipe, so we can try it too. Could be a contest. ha ha


----------



## Silverowl

Thought some of you might like these to put on your teapots during the festive season.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tea-cosy


----------



## Karena

Thanks, those are so cute. 
Karen


----------



## 81brighteyes

Gweniepooh said:


> Getting sleepy so I'm headed to bed. Hope all have a blessed evening/morning where ever you may be. Chat tomorrow. -Gwen


Gold Bond ultimate healing skin therapy cream is definitely non-greasy and very good.


----------



## Ask4j

Sq_Dancer said:


> Can you imagine the days when someone would be this delighted to get the ironing board for Christmas??? The sit down model looks interesting but I think kind of impractical. I would be jumping up and down to get every angle anyway. Luckily we do not have to do as much ironing anymore.


My first ironing board was a sit down like this--you could sit down while watching TV, I once ironed everything including bed sheets and table linens so standing was very tiring.


----------



## Pontuf

I only iron sitting down and watching TV.

pontuf



Ask4j said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the days when someone would be this delighted to get the ironing board for Christmas??? The sit down model looks interesting but I think kind of impractical. I would be jumping up and down to get every angle anyway. Luckily we do not have to do as much ironing anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> My first ironing board was a sit down like this--you could sit down while watching TV, I once ironed everything including bed sheets and table linens so standing was very tiring.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Awesome...won't get to for this year but will make a great gift for sister next year.


Silverowl said:


> Thought some of you might like these to put on your teapots during the festive season.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tea-cosy


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you Silverowl
I just might make myself one of those. 



Silverowl said:


> Thought some of you might like these to put on your teapots during the festive season.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tea-cosy


----------



## Bulldog

Here we go: I am attaching my favorite Christmas recipe, courtesy of the New Ulm, MN Journal, Peanut Blossom Cookies, with the chocolate stars (not Hershey's Kisses) on the top. My Christmas craft is my own pattern for a hexagon Mug Rug,

Thank you, gottasch for the recipe and pattern.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well I finished the rest of my Christmas Decorating today. I found my little Christmas Tree and decorated it and put near the front door. I also found more tree decorations and some Santa's to put around. I am just about ready. I guess I need to do a bit of baking. Promised B I would make him some Butter Tarts and some other goodies. He sure has a Sweet Tooth. I also have to do some Christmas Cards. I also have now signed up for a package deal for Fibre Optics internet, cable tv and landline. I will use the landline for the business, so I can have my fax machine going now. I am currently just on a Cell Phone. I am only getting one station on my TV when the weather is good so will now have a few more programs to watch. Will be nice on Christmas Day. I get two movie stations for two months which will be good during the Winter. I get a PVR box and internet modem for free and both my TVs will be on Cable. I can also download 4 shows at one time. I will have a faster internet service also. I think I can handle this. All that is missing is a nice warm fireplace to snuggle up with Frodo and Tommy with. Oh and B, when he comes over  But he has the fireplace so maybe will manage to go to his place occassionally for that. So now have to go pay my rent. Yuck. Couldn't all be pleasant could it? TTYL


----------



## Bulldog

Lurker 2 said:


> the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!


I love it, Lurker, as well as the afghan under it.


----------



## Bulldog

[it is to be for the oldest daughter of my knitting buddy. She has just come through a total mastectomy, and a consequent stroke, and is not knitting at present, very understandably!

That is so sweet of you, Lurker. I love both patterns. Just beautiful. Sure your knitting buddy will love you for this kind gesture.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WIP, travelling vine pattern, at two repeats- bit of fudging going on, but it would take the eye of a judge to pick it up, I reckon!
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, Lurker, as well as the afghan under it.
Click to expand...

thank you Bulldog!- it actually ended up being frogged right back, and started again on smaller needles with more repeats- so it is wider- but I am not making so many mistakes on this third attempt!!! I am pleased with the maroon afghan, I hope to find some more of the wool and extend it!


----------



## Ask4j

Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gottastch and 5mmdpn is this Hexagon Mug Rug project for a beginner? I've never used dpns and I want to learn. I love this project . Is it simple enough? What do you all think? Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm jumping in here too. Pontuf you can do it. I had never done dpns before either and thought I couldn't do it but a hat I wanted to do for my sister called for them. Sometimes I just jump in and challenge myself and you know what. I did it. :? I still can't quite believe it.*
> 
> I tried putting these on the desk top to get them smaller and then going to them but when I hit browse it only takes me to iphoto. Maybe I can find somewhere in iphoto to adjust size.
Click to expand...

***(added later) I so agree--somehow there's this little voice in our heads saying it is difficult I can't do it--not true we can do anything we make up our minds to do and now we have videos, instruction book and internet to help us--it really is so easy!!

Very nice hat and scarf your sister will love it--you are actually getting things finished--I'm still fluttering between packing and cleaning. To re-size your photos there are several on line really simple re-sizers like this one FREE of course and no download: http://www.picresize.com/

or a download to your computer to use when you need it off line--Cnet is a trusted software site: http://download.cnet.com/FastStone-Photo-Resizer/3000-2192_4-10319476.html

There's many others out there, like if you have a Mac or if you want photo adjustment beyond just resizing. The two above I have used when selling on ebay and you can do a whole folder of photos at once. I would make a copy of your original photo first and re-size the copy just so you don't mess up the original.


----------



## Bulldog

Gweniepooh said:


> Alfred (new kitty) is definitely not shy at all anymore. (not that he was much)...I can knit and be on the laptop but helterskelter breaks loose when he goes for either the yarn or the keyboard.


Gwen, mine sits in front of the computer and chases the curser (?) as I move it with the mouse. Know I must have the word wrong. LOL!


----------



## Redkimba

Pontuf said:


> I remember. In fact right after that discussion I found a book "Eating for Victory" in a bookstore and it had all the rationing recipes from WWII. I bought it. interesting....
> 
> pontuf


I would like to find something like that. The closest I have is a "Better Homes & Garden" cookbook from 1946 when the rationing was over.



Silverowl said:


> Thought some of you might like these to put on your teapots during the festive season.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tea-cosy


[/quote]

I love this tea cozy idea. May tuck it away for my stash-busting. >.<


----------



## iamsam

sorlenna - have fingers and toes crossed - sending lots of positive energy.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> [it is to be for the oldest daughter of my knitting buddy. She has just come through a total mastectomy, and a consequent stroke, and is not knitting at present, very understandably!
> 
> That is so sweet of you, Lurker. I love both patterns. Just beautiful. Sure your knitting buddy will love you for this kind gesture.


Audrey visited yesterday- and seeing me knitting got her to thinking it was time to pick up the needles again- no holding back a keen knitter- she also injured the left elbow when she had the stroke- poor woman. but her daughter was happy to lend her the car yesterday- but it is almost literally around the block!


----------



## iamsam

then i will try the brown first.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is certainly a different recipe - i am definitely going to try it - i love onions - do you use a particular kind - think i would use a walla walla which is a sweet onion.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2I do like to try at least once said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't know Walla walla- but what ever takes your fancy with this receipt- I have for instance used fetta and also camembert cheese- we have brown and red onions- the red is sweeter I think, but I always use the brown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulldog

Gweniepooh said:


> Alfred (new kitty) is definitely not shy at all anymore. (not that he was much)...I can knit and be on the laptop but helterskelter breaks loose when he goes for either the yarn or the keyboard.


Gwen, mine sits in front of the computer and chases the little arrow when I move it with the mouse! LOL


----------



## iamsam

are those little pontuf feet in your avatar?

sam



Pontuf said:


> I know, she's inspiring me too Sam.
> 
> pontuf


----------



## iamsam

what does a guernsey look like?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> great hat and scarf daralene - you are starting to make me believe i could do it too.
> 
> I am also getting enthusiastic about doing some more cabling- also that Guernsey, I would like to re-make!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes Lurker. Isn't Guernsey amazing. Just the changing of the yarn and all these patterns emerge. Can't wait to see that one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My books have some wonderful old photographs of fisherfolk, and children wearing them, at the turn of the 19th century. often they were made in 4 ply, [finer than worsted]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulldog

Lurker wrote:
[I should make clear it is Audrey, my knitting buddy who has all the medical issues- the daughter has just got back from 3 weeks in Nepal- had a wonderful time- loved the high altitude![/quote]

Sorry I got it wrong. Sending up prayers for Audrey


----------



## Bulldog

Lurker wrote:
[I should make clear it is Audrey, my knitting buddy who has all the medical issues- the daughter has just got back from 3 weeks in Nepal- had a wonderful time- loved the high altitude![/quote]

Sorry I got it wrong. Sending up prayers for Audrey


----------



## Sandy

Sandy, I can't help because I'm in the same dilemma. DH is home now too so not much hope of catching up unless he is grading papers.[/quote]

I know what you mean it feels like I'm flying blind! The sweater and bunny turned out really nice. I love the colors!

Sam the recipe sound really yummy (except for the wine)! I will have to use broth or something else in place of the wine as that is one thing I haven't consumed since I siphoned wine for my dad when I was in the 6th grade. Cured me forever of the smell and taste!

Love all the fur baby pictures!


----------



## iamsam

karena - so good to see you at the knitting tea party - hope you are having a good time - i never thought of diced carrots and butter. think i will try that with my recipe - however i do have some canned in the cupboard i could try it on.

hope you come back real soon.

stay dry.

sam



Karena said:


> Sam, Great spaghetti idea today as it is raining, raining and raining in So California. . I dont' need carbs or much else for that matter. Still finishing last weeks leftovers. I have made one with pork, cubed and simmered in the sauce until it is so tender. That was long ago, now I use Trader Joe's Bologneser with my own added meats and vegs. Love to put some tiny diced carrots in for sweetness.
> Paula Deen told me to put a lump of butter (Can't Believe It's Not with 0 calories) in the sauce. It gives the storebought a rich flavor.
> k


----------



## Bulldog

Sorlenna wrote:
I don't know that I have a "favorite" recipe either, but I used to make the bread pudding every Christmas 

Sorlenna, my DH loves bread pudding and I have never found a really good recipe. Will you share again?


----------



## iamsam

wow southern gal - i got tired out just reading what you have been doing - i may need to take a nap. lol it's great that you are getting done what you set out to do - i'm thinking once you come back inside and get warm the eyes are going to be a bit sleepy.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> finally caught up again! i am about to fizzle out, i could sit and drift off to sleep, but... i am gonna make myseld put on some shoes and get outside and rake the leaves and get them out of my yard, better yet, i think i will get the leaf blower out. i had a list of things i wanted to accomplish today, so far i have vacumed, decorated my tree, moved all the bins back into the walkin closet. i always do something different every yr. i do put something in everyroom except our bedroom and walkin closet/bathroom. i like stuff in the den, the boys are in there often and in the back bedroom is a bit of something. i did hang some drappie garland that looks like it has ice on it, over the doorway into the den, i can hear bj now, i don't have a problem going through it without it touching, that won't be the case with him. i was going to put some things over my kitchen cabinets, and plug lights in there, but don't think i will. i did change out stuff over shelf at stove, so its christmasie. i have my outside done, so i think poke a fork in me and call me done. i have had the sirius radio on a christmas station that plays classics and new stuff and i have so enjoyed the music, i have listened to Trans Siberian Orchastra, love them. my friend is going for the 2/3 time to see this this christmas. says they are awsome. i have heard Smokie Robinone and the Miracles sing jingle bells rockin. some good stuff. i think before i fizzle out i am gonna get right outside now.
> i am letting others look in on sister. oh my i see i had candy making on my list, oops not gonna happen. june cleaver isn't here today, its rosanne Barr


----------



## iamsam

you and my mother - the sheets were even lightly starched. in later years she didn't iron the sheets but she still ironed her tea towels - she said they looked nice in the drawer - i teased her and asked if she showed he guests how nice her towel drawer looked. lol i shouldn't have teased her - she did my ironing up until a couple of months before she died. she was definitely old school. now i have my shirts and pants done at the dry cleaners - light starch in the shirts.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the days when someone would be this delighted to get the ironing board for Christmas??? The sit down model looks interesting but I think kind of impractical. I would be jumping up and down to get every angle anyway. Luckily we do not have to do as much ironing anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> My first ironing board was a sit down like this--you could sit down while watching TV, I once ironed everything including bed sheets and table linens so standing was very tiring.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Yes! Early last fall in Purgatory Colorado. They had snow in September! Or maybe it had yet to melt from the winter before,

Pontuf

=thewren]are those little pontuf feet in your avatar?

sam



Pontuf said:


> I know, she's inspiring me too Sam.
> 
> pontuf


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what does a guernsey look like?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> great hat and scarf daralene - you are starting to make me believe i could do it too.
> 
> I am also getting enthusiastic about doing some more cabling- also that Guernsey, I would like to re-make!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes Lurker. Isn't Guernsey amazing. Just the changing of the yarn and all these patterns emerge. Can't wait to see that one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My books have some wonderful old photographs of fisherfolk, and children wearing them, at the turn of the 19th century. often they were made in 4 ply, [finer than worsted]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will look something out, Sam, when we get back from Church- the designs are based on alternating purl, and plain stitches, and usually have meanings- which is rather a nice feature. The one I have been looking for, and can't locate the photo- has marriage lines, tree of life, and other designs in it- and moth holes too- I am trying to track down the sources of the moth!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Lurker wrote:
> [I should make clear it is Audrey, my knitting buddy who has all the medical issues- the daughter has just got back from 3 weeks in Nepal- had a wonderful time- loved the high altitude!


Sorry I got it wrong. Sending up prayers for Audrey[/quote]

thank you so much- she is a very game lady!


----------



## iamsam

you have the word right - but it is or instead of er.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred (new kitty) is definitely not shy at all anymore. (not that he was much)...I can knit and be on the laptop but helterskelter breaks loose when he goes for either the yarn or the keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Gwen, mine sits in front of the computer and chases the curser (?) as I move it with the mouse. Know I must have the word wrong. LOL!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Yes can someone post a picture? Is it a kind of cable ?

Pontuf



thewren said:


> what does a guernsey look like?
> 
> sam


----------



## Ask4j

thewren said:


> what does a guernsey look like?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> great hat and scarf daralene - you are starting to make me believe i could do it too.
> 
> I am also getting enthusiastic about doing some more cabling- also that Guernsey, I would like to re-make!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes Lurker. Isn't Guernsey amazing. Just the changing of the yarn and all these patterns emerge. Can't wait to see that one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My books have some wonderful old photographs of fisherfolk, and children wearing them, at the turn of the 19th century. often they were made in 4 ply, [finer than worsted]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulldog

ii don't like the looks of 3 of her toes, i am wondering if thats the sorce of he fever, they are gonna have the wound clinic come look at them. i honestly,think every time how much worse can this get, but i sure hope she doesn't loose her foot. she has lost some toes on the other foot. sooo don't know.

SG regarding stray kitty:
hope the hussy isn't getting wild again..... later[/quote]

Southern Girl, I pray your sister's toes will be ok. I watch my DH's feet and toes all the time. He is diabetic and has neuropathy. I worry about him loosing an extremity. I had a good laugh when I read the bottom comment about your kitty's moma.


----------



## iamsam

sandy - what substituting the wine with v8 juice or just tomato juice. i'm thinking you would not be smelling or tasting the wine - however - i think the tomato juice would work - you could also add another can of diced tomatoes. as i said before - a spaghetti recipe is meant to play with.

sam



Sandy said:


> Sam the recipe sound really yummy (except for the wine)! I will have to use broth or something else in place of the wine as that is one thing I haven't consumed since I siphoned wine for my dad when I was in the 6th grade. Cured me forever of the smell and taste!
> 
> Love all the fur baby pictures!


----------



## Sandy

I am finally caught up! I remember a saying my grandma used to say " The hurrier I go the behinder I get" I've felt like that all week. I need to get some more knitting done. So I will try to check in a little more often.


----------



## Ask4j

Okay I was being silly. But Guernsey knitting I believe is similar to Aran knitting--someone from the UK please elaborate....


----------



## Sandy

thewren said:


> sandy - what substituting the wine with v8 juice or just tomato juice. i'm thinking you would not be smelling or tasting the wine - however - i think the tomato juice would work - you could also add another can of diced tomatoes. as i said before - a spaghetti recipe is meant to play with.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam the recipe sound really yummy (except for the wine)! I will have to use broth or something else in place of the wine as that is one thing I haven't consumed since I siphoned wine for my dad when I was in the 6th grade. Cured me forever of the smell and taste!
> 
> Love all the fur baby pictures!
Click to expand...

Thanks Sam I love V-8 juice I will use that.


----------



## iamsam

ask4j - had to laugh at this picture - doesn't look like a sweater though.

sam



Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does a guernsey look like?
> 
> sam
> 
> [quote=Lurker 2
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sam, please excuse the moth holes- this is my old Guernsey jerkin.
So no, it is not cabling!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Sam. I don't know how to do things but I just do them anyway. Did take a while to get it going in the beginning since it starts in the center with all the needles and so few stitches one can't tell which order they go in. I finally notched my needles, which is not recommended by any means to do. Perhaps our more experienced knitters have tips?
> 
> 
> 
> My wise friend (the other Sam) who helped me so much when I was getting started suggested making a mark on the needles (I had bamboo dpns, so I used a Sharpie marker)--1 dot for the first, 2 for the second, etc. It helped me sort out what went where (I just had to remember to start them in the right order every time).
Click to expand...

You only need to put one stitch marker somewhere between the stitches on the first needle. Two stitch markers somewhere between the stitches on the second needle. Three stitch markers for the fourth needle, etc.

Once you have sufficient rounds knit, then you take a single loop of contrast yarn and loop through the stitches somewhere below needle one. Take two loops of yarn and loop them through the stitches below needle two. Take three loops of yarn and loop them through the stitches below needle three. etc.

In this way, it does not matter which actual needle you use to knit the stitches with as the "side" is always marked with the correct corresponding number of loops or stitch markers. You can also use the gold safety pins for the loops if you like. It is a great way to keep track of what place in the round you are at when knitting socks for those who are not familiar with sock knitting terms and how the needles are numbered in the pattern.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> The site is at http://www.openoffice.org/ I have used it and it works well.
> 
> 
> 
> Raybo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will post the pattern here again...don't know why it won't open for some but, at any rate, here it is again, with the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason it does not open for some is because we dont all have Microsoft Word program installed on our computers. It is not a program that comes as a freebie so I never purchased it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to check into Open Office. It's a free program you can download from their web site and it's compatible with Microsoft office and many others. Sorry, I don't have the link with me here.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

There is a key that has to be purchased in order to open Microsoft Office Word. You also have to buy Microsoft Office programing. I did not as it is not beneficial for me to have it. I have Windows 7 and those programs work for me. The Microsoft Office program was a free 60 day trial and when the trial date was over, it no longer worked. So unless you have the Microsoft Office programing installed in your computer, no amount of Open Office is working to get it open. The computer does not recognize Microsoft Office programming with out it. :?


----------



## Bulldog

Dreamweaver said:


> My big news.... I was *approved* for the drug assistance. I also finally got the 2 crowns pre-approved so will be spending a couple hours at the dentist Monday....
> 
> Drama with mom today.
> 
> Jynx, I am thrilled you had some good news regarding drug assistance and crowns. I am so afraid drama will continue with Mom. I had drama with my own Mom until she had her stroke. It was too late then to have the good life together I had hoped we would have if she would have moved here. I pray for you...for your health, peace, happiness, endurance...I could go on and on but know that I care/love you and am concerned for your well being.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> Yes can someone post a picture? Is it a kind of cable ? Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does a guernsey look like? sam
> 
> 
> 
> Plain guernsey sweater pattern and picture. (Not a guernsey cow).
> http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/knit_a_plain_mens_guernsey_sweater.php
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

More guernsey sweater patterns.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=guernsey sweater


----------



## darowil

Frog Queen said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Frog Queen- and Bear who does look sweet. Of course you can drop in for a cup of tea, everone is welcome. Whereabouts in the UK are you with your signature?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi darowil, thanks for the welcome, I live in the North East of England but am a Scot thru and thru...
Click to expand...

The signature sure sounded Gaelic. Someof our other Scots willknow what it says I'm sure!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Here is a guernsey cast on video tutorial.




__________________________________________________________________
The traditional 5-ply guernsey yarn was named for the Channel Islands but was spun in coastal areas all around the UK and then knitted into warm working wear for sea-faring and (we have no doubt) farming and mining people. Also of course we get 'Gansey' and 'Jersey' from the same creative roots.

The 5-ply construction makes a yarn which locks together well to make a garment wind-proof. The worsted spinning creates a crisp and lean yarn with excellent stitch definition for fancy textured designs but also helps soften the handle of the local wool whatever breed it is from. from.http://www.blackeryarns.co.uk/knitting-wool-yarns/guernsey-yarns
______________________________________________________________________
More about the history of guernsey.
http://www.guernseyknitwear.co.uk/3.html
_______________________________________________________________________

My cousin farms in Guernsey, Saskatchewan, Canada and the town is named in honor of the guernsey cow. The guernsey cow produces the richest milk of all the cattle breeds.
More about the cow.
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/cattle/guernsey/


----------



## Bulldog

5 mmdpns wrote:
Thank goodness in Canada we have no such fees and expenses to pay. That is part of what our taxes cover. You dont pay for medical care to see a doctor, you dont pay for any hospitalizations, you dont pay these fees to get your drugs covered. 

5, we should all have this coverage. Seniors here are suffering because of medical costs. Your doctor does a gazillion tests and you never get the results. You take a drugstore full of medicines and get no breaks there. The golden years are not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Pup lover

doogie said:


> Found this in the family attic this week.
> 
> Beautiful ring, Im betting that the history you uncover will be interesting!


----------



## Bulldog

Sq_Dancer said:


> Three Stages of Life


Oh, so very true, except money is not always there either! LOL!


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> Good Morning Joe. Wish you could stay also. It has gotten to be a chatty bunch in here. Maybe once the Christmas Season is finished, you will have a little more quiet time to stay and join in a little more. You know you are always welcome. Dancer


Joe have more time? He'll just find something else he has to do. It's exhausting just listening to him let alone trying to do everything he does.
It is good to hear from you when you can manage to drop in Joe.


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> you could also use bag balm - i use it for everything - hand cream - lip balm - dry cuticules. it is really great stuff - good on cracked heels.
> 
> I discovered bag balm when my oldest was born and had a horrible diaper rash, best thing ever invented! We keep it around and use it on many things!


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> It will fit in the pocket when not played with. The little legs on the sheep buttons move.... :lol:


Absolutely adorable! Your creative juices are definitely flowing Daralene. Wonderful idea and creation, Im sure she will love it.


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> I wonder if anyone knows how I can make my photos smaller? I have a Mac. That would help with taking up less space too.
> 
> If your pictures were smaller we wouldnt be able to see the, or I wouldnt anyway.
> 
> :thumbdown:


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> Two repeats completed, with much less fudging- gradually getting the hang of the design! I think it is going to look better, wider. I made two scarves years ago out of a lovely alpaca/angora mix, about 25 years ago, using this pattern, so it is not surprising I was a bit rusty!


Lurker, love this! The knitting and the yarn are beautiful. I think a good decision was made to redo with smaller needles the pattern shows beautifully!


----------



## Pup lover

Frog Queen said:


> brag about my own fur baby, Bear, who is 17 weeks old now.
> 
> Hi Frog Queen! He is adorable, is he a cockapoo by any chance?


----------



## NanaCaren

It is nice to know I am not alone, ironing is relaxing. Chrissy also likes to iron, it is strange to see a 15 year old getting out the ironing board.



Pontuf said:


> Ironing is the only household chore I really like!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the days when someone would be this delighted to get the ironing board for Christmas???
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> December 1 is World Aid's Day. If you know someone with Aids or who is HIV postive, you know how devestating this disease can be. Great strides have been made in the science and understanding and the treatment of this disease. The World Aids Day has the red ribbon for their symbol of hope and compassion for all those afflicted with it. I will wear a red ribbon today for my friend.


Thats why the SOuth African cricket team were wearing red bows yesterday- I didn't spend enough time watching to work out for myself (not a good day for AUstralians to watch so no great lose).


----------



## Bulldog

Gweniepooh said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> RedHeart SuperSaver. That said, it is very durable..... softens when washed and is reasonably priced. I wonder if an application of a non-greasy hand creme would help.....
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard of the Glove in Hand or Glove in Bottle. What is it ya'll? I have heard you can get it online and it is wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> [l. a recent pic of my fellow


Isnt Ringo a doll sitting up so pretty! Its funny some of the positions they can get into, looking almost human.


----------



## darowil

Last night I couldn't get in to KP, so thought I would get some knitting done! But had to go and rescue my daughter who was struggling again. Shes now asleep in our spare room. Going to skype our other daughter in 1/2 hour. I assume they must be somewhere in France as the text they sent started with Bonjour.
Started an advent scarf through ravelery- thought I would get yesterday started last night- well I did I cast on the stitches and knitted about 1/3 of the first row before I needed to leave to pick up Maryanne. Now I am 2/3 way through the seond row. Don't know why I am doing htis- I have too many fingerless gloves to knit already!.
Dancer on one of the other posts the Flying Fruit Fly Circus School has been talked about! (or whatever its name was)


----------



## Ask4j

When I see the word Guernesey, I always think of cow because I milked several when I was a child--they give the very best milk with high fat content so lots of cream.



thewren said:


> ask4j - had to laugh at this picture - doesn't look like a sweater though.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does a guernsey look like?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulldog

5mmdpns said:


> I love roses and this is stunning. I have so many embroidery floss skeins! And I have tiny mm knitting needles! Enjoy.
> http://suite101.com/article/knitted-rose-pattern-and-uses-a74088


What a beautiful pattern 5. Thanks for sharing. I know this is probably not the place, but when a sock pattern calls for a size 2, does one use 2.75 or 2.50?


----------



## Bulldog

5mmdpns said:


> Knitted holly leaves.
> http://suite101.com/article/more-free-christmas-knitting-patterns-a170306


You are on a roll, girlfriend. Thanks for patterns


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two repeats completed, with much less fudging- gradually getting the hang of the design! I think it is going to look better, wider. I made two scarves years ago out of a lovely alpaca/angora mix, about 25 years ago, using this pattern, so it is not surprising I was a bit rusty!
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, love this! The knitting and the yarn are beautiful. I think a good decision was made to redo with smaller needles the pattern shows beautifully!
Click to expand...

I am aiming for about a metre! depends how the skein holds up!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [l. a recent pic of my fellow
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt Ringo a doll sitting up so pretty! Its funny some of the positions they can get into, looking almost human.
Click to expand...

He thinks he is so clever when he does it! And he can balance like that for considerable periods of time!


----------



## Ask4j

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, please excuse the moth holes- this is my old Guernsey jerkin.
> So no, it is not cabling!


This is so beautiful and timeless, somehow I hope you can fix the moth holes. The fine pattern is fun to do and much easier than Aran cables plus the results are a finer knit look. I have a few I knit many years ago but keep in a plastic bag with cedar blocks which helps. When I move, even if I have to do it myself, I will have a closet lined with cedar because I like wool things and of course for sweaters and yarn stash.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> I remember. In fact right after that discussion I found a book "Eating for Victory" in a bookstore and it had all the rationing recipes from WWII. I bought it. interesting....
> 
> pontuf
> 
> This also was one of Dave's particular 'subjects' he was quite the expert on WWll rationing!


[/quote]

Maybe you've covered this topic and I haven't gotten there yet or missed it. I see paw prints in your avatar but can't figure it out. Is fog, ice, or snow involved? I'm sure Pontuf is involved. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, please excuse the moth holes- this is my old Guernsey jerkin.
> So no, it is not cabling!
> 
> 
> 
> This is so beautiful and timeless, somehow I hope you can fix the moth holes. The fine pattern is fun to do and much easier than Aran cables plus the results are a finer knit look. I have a few I knit many years ago but keep in a plastic bag with cedar blocks which helps. When I move, even if I have to do it myself, I will have a closet lined with cedar because I like wool things and of course for sweaters and yarn stash.
Click to expand...

That would be a dream to have a cedar-lined closet. :!: :!: :!: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Mine is the Invisible Join in the Round: http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-invisible-join-in-the-round/.

Angora, I love this join! Thanks for sharing. This will be helpful for those of us new to knitting in the round. Now if I could learn how to knit two socks on two knitting needles!
LOL!


----------



## Ask4j

I must admit I enjoy ironing also. There was a fair amount of linens I would find at thrift shops but mostly estate sales--really nice old things that I would take home and try to soak out the acid and rusts stains from the old wooden immigrant trunks they were stored in. I would lightly starch them, line dry and then iron with a non-steam iron from the 40's using gentle linen spray while ironing so they smelled nice when the purchaser received them. These old irons were so easy to use because they were small and more pointy to get into corners plus you didn't have those annoying steam vents to deal with. My last iron "find" was an American Beauty with a clear red handle--anyone remember those?



NanaCaren said:


> It is nice to know I am not alone, ironing is relaxing. Chrissy also likes to iron, it is strange to see a 15 year old getting out the ironing board.
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironing is the only household chore I really like!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the days when someone would be this delighted to get the ironing board for Christmas???
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> I have my decorations up already. First time I have decorated in 9 years. Here in Ontario, I was late getting them up compared to some people. So what are you planning on knitting for a decoration?


Dancer, did you make that lovely tree skirt??? I'm thinking the answer has to be YES.
Pg 16


----------



## Ask4j

I like this join as well, thanks for sharing. Patterns don't address these things and there always was this "notch" where the join happened in all my circular knitting. Knitters working together sure do come up with wonderful solutions.



Bulldog said:


> Mine is the Invisible Join in the Round: http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-invisible-join-in-the-round/.
> 
> Angora, I love this join! Thanks for sharing. This will be helpful for those of us new to knitting in the round. Now if I could learn how to knit two socks on two knitting needles!
> LOL!


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> December 1 is World Aid's Day. If you know someone with Aids or who is HIV postive, you know how devestating this disease can be. Great strides have been made in the science and understanding and the treatment of this disease. The World Aids Day has the red ribbon for their symbol of hope and compassion for all those afflicted with it. I will wear a red ribbon today for my friend.


Sorry to hear about your friend but hope with all the advances they will live a much more normal and fulfilling life. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Tommy had a brother, Sammy. I brought them into the house at the same time. Loved them both so very much. Sammy was much larger in size and more of a rascal and lively but I loved them both equally. At a year old, Sammy died. I was there beside him as he took his last breath. I was all alone for a few days and I cried and cried for days. I do not know what happened to him. He could not walk properly. He was sick for about 3 days before he died. The vet had told me his colouring was called Cream. Here is two pictures with him in. One is Tommy and Sammy in their baby photos. The other is Sammy sleeping on the couch with Frodo.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same colour? ...
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my Fur Babies, Frodo and Tommy. Frodo is a Shih Tsu/Llaso Apso Cross (11 years old) and Tommy is a Russian Blue, (2 years old)
> 
> 
> 
> we used to have a very handsome boy, just like Tommy- his name was 'Mags'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was the same 'blue' , his 'mate' [my younger girl's kitten
> of same age was a glorious champagne coloured boy, but he literally vanished- maybe someone coveted him, as he was entire at the time]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Makes me wish I wasn't allergic to cats. So pretty.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Bulldog said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love roses and this is stunning. I have so many embroidery floss skeins! And I have tiny mm knitting needles! Enjoy.
> http://suite101.com/article/knitted-rose-pattern-and-uses-a74088
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful pattern 5. Thanks for sharing. I know this is probably not the place, but when a sock pattern calls for a size 2, does one use 2.75 or 2.50?
Click to expand...

Sock discussions are fine in my book anytime!!! A US2 needle is a 2.75mm size. BUT, more importantly you need to make the gauge the pattern instructions say to make in order for the pattern size to come out accurately. The pattern instructions will always suggest a needle size as a starting place for you to knit up a swatch. If you dont make gauge with that needle size, you need to change the size of needle and continue swatching. This principle of changing your needle sizes works provided you also are using the recommended yarn weight/ply. If you aren't, then there are lots of other factors to consider too.

Keeping in mind that the smaller the needle is, the more stitches you will cast on for a sock too. I have knit socks on a 2mm needle (size US 0, or imperial 14) and the needles were always bending and it took forever and then some to finish the socks! hmmmm, not liking that so much as the yarn was a fine fingering weight. :?

Now in light of the guernsey sweater and all cardigans being worn, here is the Sweater Song! :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I remember my mother ironing everything also and then she got a roller iron machine. She loved using it. She got pretty good at it also. 



thewren said:


> you and my mother - the sheets were even lightly starched. in later years she didn't iron the sheets but she still ironed her tea towels - she said they looked nice in the drawer - i teased her and asked if she showed he guests how nice her towel drawer looked. lol i shouldn't have teased her - she did my ironing up until a couple of months before she died. she was definitely old school. now i have my shirts and pants done at the dry cleaners - light starch in the shirts.
> 
> sam


----------



## Bulldog

Angora1 said:


> I wanted to post the sweater again with the bunny KAL that Darowil had us do added to the sweater.
> 
> Angora, this is a precious sweater. To have never done any of these things, it looks like perfection to me. I love the colors. You go girlfriend!


----------



## Pup lover

"Flannel ears" in dogs sounds very similar to "selective hearing" (a common condition for spouses, children, and even bosses). Heh.[/quote]

:thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Bulldog said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knitted holly leaves.
> http://suite101.com/article/more-free-christmas-knitting-patterns-a170306
> 
> 
> 
> You are on a roll, girlfriend. Thanks for patterns
Click to expand...

lol, the spare tire has to be good for something!! hahaa 

Glad you like the patterns. I have had to set the knitting basket down for a bit as the fingers dont want to knit today. Perhaps Monday.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sweet potato chili!!! Sounds good and I could just leave out the meat and add another veggie or mushrooms.


----------



## Bulldog

Angora 1 wrote: I just feel like since joining Knitting Paradise and the TKP along with taking lessons, that my creativity is coming alive again. The flame had gone out for sooooo long. Over 30 years since I knit. Inspiration and perspiration and off I go.[/quote]

Sweetie, it may have been 30 years, but know one can tell it in your work. Your creativity, eye for color, and work is perfection at its best. You all have change Avatars and I am just figuring out who is who! LOL!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Angora, that sweater is so nice--she will be surrounded by love when she wears it. I would never have guessed you had such a long break from knitting--you still got the skills, lady!
> 
> I am sitting here waiting on the live streaming of the Christmas parade from my home town--gotta love the internet! Here come the sheriff and the Marines! lol Looks as if they are underway. It makes me homesick but I will watch a bit of it anyhow before DD and I need to get going on our errands. And I still have 7 pages here to go! :shock:


What a lovely compliment. I just feel that since getting on this site and taking some courses my knitting is reaching a new level. So I thank all of the TKP and KP and my teachers for inspiration and help. Thank you so much Sorlenna!!!

I forget, where was your hometown?


----------



## Pup lover

Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does a guernsey look like?
> 
> sam
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: I was thinking the exact same thing Ask4!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> They have a reputation for nipping, which he does do when really exuberant- but given that he listens, we are working on curbing this habit- He absolutely adores Fale- he has learned that often doors will open when enough weight is applied, and goes through early hoping Fale's door will give way- then he tries to leap right up on the bed! [Fortunately Fale is mostly amused by this! He is a real 'animal' man- worked with the cattle his uncle owned- loves documentaries such as David Attenborough, and anything to do with the ocean]
> The big problem I am having is when visitors are frightened of dogs- it is not fair on the dog, so he has to go into the garden when I know someone is scared- he is a very good natured fellow, though, apart from defending me against all other dogs!


That is so funny about him opening the door and going in with Fale. You must enjoy seeing that and Fale's response. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

You could use beef broth to go with the red meat and as I think the liquid is needed to help thin out the tomato paste and it would add to the flavor like the wine does.



thewren said:


> sandy - what substituting the wine with v8 juice or just tomato juice. i'm thinking you would not be smelling or tasting the wine - however - i think the tomato juice would work - you could also add another can of diced tomatoes. as i said before - a spaghetti recipe is meant to play with.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam the recipe sound really yummy (except for the wine)! I will have to use broth or something else in place of the wine as that is one thing I haven't consumed since I siphoned wine for my dad when I was in the 6th grade. Cured me forever of the smell and taste!
> 
> Love all the fur baby pictures!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> the pictures are fine - i don't want to need to get out my magnifier out.
> 
> sam
> /quote]
> 
> I wouldn't make them that small. LOL Just that they take up so much space and it could help cut down on the pages. I'll figure it out and when I do I will try and make sure you can still see them. :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pup lover said:


> "Flannel ears" in dogs sounds very similar to "selective hearing" (a common condition for spouses, children, and even bosses). Heh.


 :thumbup:  :lol:[/quote]

I had a great uncle who had a brilliant thought. :idea: 
His wife was a nagger and would not cease with her tongue and from the time she woke up to the time she went to bed all she did was natter natter natter. He often spent time away in the barns or fishing or trapping. (hmmmm, wonder why). Anyways he would try to ignore her and that did not work either. He went to town and bought a pair of hearing aids. Put them in his ears and explained he needed them. Well, when wife would get started nattering, he would look puzzled at her, then said, he needed new batteries, he could not hear what she was saying. She shut up.  Then when he would take out his hearing aid and she would natter on :evil: , he again looked puzzled at her. He explained that since he had no batteries, there wasnt any point in wearing the hearing aids. She kept quiet. : And they lived happily in peace and quiet ever after. True story!  :-D
My uncle had the bluest twinkliest eyes ever and when he was explaining his reasoning he winked at me and said "the angel declared peace on earth -- I just had to figure out how to get mine!"  :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

[ I still haven't mastered socks but it is on my list to do. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126683-127.html#2442734

Stubbynose, so glad to hear you came through your fire ok.

Agora, I am presently sewing my brains out. I have made over 200 pocket tissue covers for Christmas happys, then I have to concentrate on finishing my king sized rug for our bed, then socks will be my total project. I have learned of two knitting groups here and as soon as life settles down for me, I plan to attend and hope someone can help

Stubbynose, I missed the post of the fire...Babysitting can sidetrack your thoughts...my heart goes out to you and pray no one was hurt.


----------



## Bulldog

Lurker 2 said:


> Two repeats completed, with much less fudging- gradually getting the hang of the design! I think it is going to look better, wider.
> 
> Julie, I like the wider width, too. I love the pattern and the color. Let us see it finished. with hugs and love...Betty


----------



## Bulldog

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to my great niece play with it but not lose it. More firsts. [/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just too funny, Darowil....love the "umbilical cord"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

Ok, I am caught up for the moment! I am Mickey Moused OUT!! Had the GS overnight last night, we have recorded Mickey Mouse Clubhouse for him on the dvr, have about 15 of them and we watched all of them, some of them twice!! :shock: :? I was able to clean the kitchen, vacuum, laundry and work on some knitting while he was here. Its so much easier when they get to the age when you dont have to have an eye on them every second. He has been back to the dr and gotten more breathing treatments along with a chewable asthma medication. Hoping he will outgrow the asthma! Need to run to the store decided to make Sam's spagetti sauce and give it try see how it compares to my own, though since we did spagetti last week I think I will use campenelle noodles, those are my favorite. 

Am so glad to hear that prayers for health and assistance with meds etc are being answered positively for all! If I try to acknowledge everyone here, I will never get done and will have written 10 pages of my own! Want to start decorating, need to do more knitting and some sewing, where to begin? First step, leave KTP for the moment anyway! Love Hugs and Prayers to All!


----------



## Bulldog

Frog Queen said:


> Hi. Is it ok to pop in for a quick cup of tea? I just wanted to brag about my own fur baby, Bear, who is 17 weeks old now.
> He is adorable Frog. Pop in anytime! The more the merrier. We are all family here and love getting new "relatives"


----------



## Bulldog

. a recent pic of my fellow[/quote]

Julie, Ringo is precious.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Angora, it sounds as if you are learning to "read" the knitting. I remember when that finally clicked for me--it was a great thing.


Yes, that's it. Like when Lurker said she likes to understand the pattern. One teacher I recently had told me to understand the pattern and read it before I start. It's all clicking. Now it isn't following by rote. I'm seeing the why of what I am doing. It is another :idea: :idea: lightbulb time and one after the other. I would have never known how Lurker could knit that scarf without markers or you design, but I see glimpses of how you do that now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> i'm not even going to ask dancer.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And can you even imagine posing for this photo?
Click to expand...

That was too funny.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long before you hear of the application for the Dachshund? and whether he will become yours?
> 
> 
> 
> I really have no idea...it's already rather nerve-wracking!
Click to expand...

I thought if you wanted him you got him. Wow, they must really try and match dogs to families :?: Had no idea you would have to go through waiting like this.


----------



## margewhaples

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker Ringo is so adorable. What a precious face!
> Sorry to hear of the the flea problems. Fleas are not a bad problem here in Arizona but when we lived in San Diego they were horrible and all year long since it rarely froze there. I hated those chemicals.
> Is Ringo a corgi?
> 
> 
> 
> he is a Cardigan Corgi- with the long tail! We also have the problem of not enough frost to knock the fleas back, although they are definitely worse in summer- it is 10-30 and still 20C
Click to expand...

Lurker: May I suggest that you give him Brewer's yeast several times a day. I used to just pop it to my dogs as a game. They loved it and would scramble and push each other for their turn. It does help. But you need quite alot. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Bulldog

Sq_Dancer said:


> Here are my Fur Babies, Frodo and Tommy. Frodo is a Shih Tsu/Llaso Apso Cross (11 years old) and Tommy is a Russian Blue, (2 years old)


Love your fur babies, Dancer. Great job on your decorating.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Soubise
> 
> 1lb onions, prepared weight- peel and chop finely.
> 2 oz rice
> 1 oz butter
> 2 oz cheese [select your favourite- I like gruyere and parmesan]
> 3 Tblspns cream or butter [melted]
> Salt and Pepper
> Parsley to garnish.
> 
> Turns a humble vegetable into a gourmet experience!


Do you prefer the cream or the butter?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Southern Gal said:


> oh my i see i had candy making on my list, oops not gonna happen. june cleaver isn't here today, its rosanne Barr


Hi Roseanne. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pontuf

it's really pretty!

pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, please excuse the moth holes- this is my old Guernsey jerkin.
> So no, it is not cabling!


----------



## Pontuf

Pontuf pawprints in the snow in September in Purgatory Colorado where they had snow.

pontuf

Maybe you've covered this topic and I haven't gotten there yet or missed it. I see paw prints in your avatar but can't figure it out. Is fog, ice, or snow involved? I'm sure Pontuf is involved. :wink:[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

Just saw my girlfriend's husband Eric on TV and Facebook. His family owns 4 Sons gas stations. Their station in Fountain Hills, Arizona (a suburb of Phoenix and just up the road from me)sold the other winning Powerball lottery ticket on Wednesday. I don't think whoever bought it has come forward yet. It was really funny because Elissa was texting all of us girls on Wednesday and asking our lucky numbers. She said that normally they sell 300 lottery tickets an hour but on Wednesday they were selling 3,000 an hour. Think she was talking about all their stations combined. That's a lot of tickets!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

My mother and her parents had a Guernsey Dairy Farm in Manitoba, Canada. You are so right about the milk. Mom always said it was the best.



Ask4j said:


> When I see the word Guernesey, I always think of cow because I milked several when I was a child--they give the very best milk with high fat content so lots of cream.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ask4j - had to laugh at this picture - doesn't look like a sweater though.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does a guernsey look like?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sassafras123

Angora1 said:


> Sassafrass, so nice to see you again :!:


Thank you Angora and Sam


----------



## Ask4j

Sq_Dancer said:


> I remember my mother ironing everything also and then she got a roller iron machine. She loved using it. She got pretty good at it also.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you and my mother - the sheets were even lightly starched. in later years she didn't iron the sheets but she still ironed her tea towels - she said they looked nice in the drawer - i teased her and asked if she showed he guests how nice her towel drawer looked. lol i shouldn't have teased her - she did my ironing up until a couple of months before she died. she was definitely old school. now i have my shirts and pants done at the dry cleaners - light starch in the shirts.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

Wow that takes us back. Then there was the mangle machine that steamed and pressed like a professional launderers machine. I still see them at auctions/estate sales and they always sell. I suspect they are being used for table linens which restaurants still use. Nothing makes a dining table like a freshly mangled linen table cloth and matching damask napkins.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Well I finished the rest of my Christmas Decorating today. I found my little Christmas Tree and decorated it and put near the front door. I also found more tree decorations and some Santa's to put around. I am just about ready. I guess I need to do a bit of baking. Promised B I would make him some Butter Tarts and some other goodies. He sure has a Sweet Tooth. I also have to do some Christmas Cards. I also have now signed up for a package deal for Fibre Optics internet, cable tv and landline. I will use the landline for the business, so I can have my fax machine going now. I am currently just on a Cell Phone. I am only getting one station on my TV when the weather is good so will now have a few more programs to watch. Will be nice on Christmas Day. I get two movie stations for two months which will be good during the Winter. I get a PVR box and internet modem for free and both my TVs will be on Cable. I can also download 4 shows at one time. I will have a faster internet service also. I think I can handle this. All that is missing is a nice warm fireplace to snuggle up with Frodo and Tommy with. Oh and B, when he comes over  But he has the fireplace so maybe will manage to go to his place occassionally for that. So now have to go pay my rent. Yuck. Couldn't all be pleasant could it? TTYL


Have you posted your tea tart recipe? Years ago I won a baking contest with those. Don't know where the recipe is now but you could post yours if you have time. Oh, you are sooooo far ahead of me. Haven't started decorating.


----------



## Strawberry4u

5mmdpns said:


> I love roses and this is stunning. I have so many embroidery floss skeins! And I have tiny mm knitting needles! Enjoy.
> http://suite101.com/article/knitted-rose-pattern-and-uses-a74088


5 your rose is beautiful,fantastic workmanship.


----------



## margewhaples

thewren said:


> that is too bad - i think with diabetis compliancy is so important. i hope all turns out well and she doesn't need anymore cut. it takes so long to heal - if it ever does.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> southern gal - sending you sister lots of healing energy - it seems that once they start to cut - they never stop. is this from diabetis?
> 
> yes, sam she has been a diabetic for almost most of her adult life and never was compliant with what she should do for it, as a nurse for 35 yrs, she knew how to work around it, insulin and such, i guess. so now she pays the tole. i am afoot today, but they have my number at the hosp. and it need be i can walk there. but as the girls are doing their sat. stuff i will hear from them on the progress or lack of with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not judge your sis as compliancy doe not really affect outcomes especially in type 2 diabetes. While there does seem to be a lessening of complications with those who can maintain their blood sugars in the 130 range, not all can do so even with perfect compliance. Marlark Marge.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> Thought some of you might like these to put on your teapots during the festive season.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tea-cosy


that is so cute I will have to make one for my mum. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think "er" is what I become when the cat messes up my yarn or computer..."or" is the little thingy that moves around on the computer screen. LOL



thewren said:


> you have the word right - but it is or instead of er.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred (new kitty) is definitely not shy at all anymore. (not that he was much)...I can knit and be on the laptop but helterskelter breaks loose when he goes for either the yarn or the keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Gwen, mine sits in front of the computer and chases the curser (?) as I move it with the mouse. Know I must have the word wrong. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ask4j said:


> To re-size your photos there are several on line really simple re-sizers like this one FREE of course and no download: http://www.picresize.com/
> 
> or a download to your computer to use when you need it off line--Cnet is a trusted software site: http://download.cnet.com/FastStone-Photo-Resizer/3000-2192_4-10319476.html
> 
> There's many others out there, like if you have a Mac or if you want photo adjustment beyond just resizing. The two above I have used when selling on ebay and you can do a whole folder of photos at once. I would make a copy of your original photo first and re-size the copy just so you don't mess up the original.


I tried it and when I viewed it looked like it was bigger so I was afraid to post. I did go down in pixel size too. Perhaps I will try at the end of the week so if I mess something up it won't make it so you can't read the TKP. I remember that time when we couldn't get all of the text because of a photo. I'll try it Friday. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

when you find the pattern myfanwy may i have a copy. really like the pattern

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, please excuse the moth holes- this is my old Guernsey jerkin.
> So no, it is not cabling!


----------



## iamsam

i am totally confused five - but then i confuse easily. i assume this is for the coffee mat - maybe if i start one i will see what you are talking about.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Sam. I don't know how to do things but I just do them anyway. Did take a while to get it going in the beginning since it starts in the center with all the needles and so few stitches one can't tell which order they go in. I finally notched my needles, which is not recommended by any means to do. Perhaps our more experienced knitters have tips?
> 
> 
> 
> My wise friend (the other Sam) who helped me so much when I was getting started suggested making a mark on the needles (I had bamboo dpns, so I used a Sharpie marker)--1 dot for the first, 2 for the second, etc. It helped me sort out what went where (I just had to remember to start them in the right order every time).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You only need to put one stitch marker somewhere between the stitches on the first needle. Two stitch markers somewhere between the stitches on the second needle. Three stitch markers for the fourth needle, etc.
> 
> Once you have sufficient rounds knit, then you take a single loop of contrast yarn and loop through the stitches somewhere below needle one. Take two loops of yarn and loop them through the stitches below needle two. Take three loops of yarn and loop them through the stitches below needle three. etc.
> 
> In this way, it does not matter which actual needle you use to knit the stitches with as the "side" is always marked with the correct corresponding number of loops or stitch markers. You can also use the gold safety pins for the loops if you like. It is a great way to keep track of what place in the round you are at when knitting socks for those who are not familiar with sock knitting terms and how the needles are numbered in the pattern.
Click to expand...


----------



## charliesaunt

margewhaples said:


> I am with you on this issue Jynx. If our FDA approves a drug, it should be covered and available to our seniors and others under their insurance program or the program should lose their license to provide service to clients. They get over$1000 dollars a months to each senior enrolled. Most go less than once a month to physicians. So there is an immense profit in both the groups and to the pharmacies over and beyond what they receive in research and development from the NIH initially.
> Then they have a patent for 7-12 years. Marlark Marge.


Dreamweaver...and others....wait until January and all the new healthcare laws and insurance companies denying coverage.

Yesterday I received a bill for $2,275 from Baptist Hospital for 2 appointments and 3 injections that all should have been submitted to both Medicare and my private insurance.
When I called to inquire, the answer I received was, "we are switching our computer programs over for the New Year."

So, if I hadn't been on top of the situation and was perhaps older, I would have paid the bill or at least worried about paying the bill.

They will submit to Medicare and my supplemental insurance and we'll see what happens.

HEALTHCARE = FRUSTRATION!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> you and my mother - the sheets were even lightly starched. in later years she didn't iron the sheets but she still ironed her tea towels - she said they looked nice in the drawer - i teased her and asked if she showed he guests how nice her towel drawer looked. lol i shouldn't have teased her - she did my ironing up until a couple of months before she died. she was definitely old school. now i have my shirts and pants done at the dry cleaners - light starch in the shirts.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the days when someone would be this delighted to get the ironing board for Christmas??? The sit down model looks interesting but I think kind of impractical. I would be jumping up and down to get every angle anyway. Luckily we do not have to do as much ironing anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> My first ironing board was a sit down like this--you could sit down while watching TV, I once ironed everything including bed sheets and table linens so standing was very tiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

When I had to take care of the family I had to iron undershorts, shirts, dresses, everything. There was no wash'n wear. Even tea towels, hankies, pillow slips, sheets. How did I ever do homework and work after school?? I truly don't know how I did it. So many wee ones and wee tiny outfits to iron too. No wonder I had one child and would like a maid. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just put on a pot of 5 Can Chicken Tortilla Soup (slightly altered)

2 - 10 oz boxes of chicken broth
1 can black beans
1 can corn
2 cans diced tomatoes w/chili peppers
2 cans chunked chicken (white meat/breasts)

Heat it up and eat it up. We top it with corn chip (fritos) and shredded cheese. Sometimes also slice avacado on top and a dollop of sour cream.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> you have the word right - but it is or instead of er.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred (new kitty) is definitely not shy at all anymore. (not that he was much)...I can knit and be on the laptop but helterskelter breaks loose when he goes for either the yarn or the keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Gwen, mine sits in front of the computer and chases the curser (?) as I move it with the mouse. Know I must have the word wrong. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes, and if someone is cursing her we want the cat chasing them. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: We all know what you mean and probably wouldn't have noticed anyway.


----------



## iamsam

thanks five - have it copied and in my documents.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes can someone post a picture? Is it a kind of cable ? Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does a guernsey look like? sam
> 
> 
> 
> Plain guernsey sweater pattern and picture. (Not a guernsey cow).
> http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/knit_a_plain_mens_guernsey_sweater.php
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## charliesaunt

Sq_Dancer said:


> I remember my mother ironing everything also and then she got a roller iron machine. She loved using it. She got pretty good at it also.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you and my mother - the sheets were even lightly starched. in later years she didn't iron the sheets but she still ironed her tea towels - she said they looked nice in the drawer - i teased her and asked if she showed he guests how nice her towel drawer looked. lol i shouldn't have teased her - she did my ironing up until a couple of months before she died. she was definitely old school. now i have my shirts and pants done at the dry cleaners - light starch in the shirts.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...

When I would exhibit at antique shows close to the holidays I would have a table filled with "good quality" linen tablecloths, napkins and handmade lace edged pieces. I had a "mangle" and was able to use it on the larger items, using a hand iron for the finishing touches.

Saved a lot of time and effort and always gave the tablecloths that professional finished look.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Angora, My mother made the tree skirt for me. I am so glad I have it. She also made some crocheted candles that fit over paper towel rolls that match in colour. They have a flounce around them. My mother learnt to crochet with yarn a little in her later years. She made each of us a beautiful bedspread in colours for our rooms with Granny Squares. She also made matching pillow shams and I made a lovely duvet cover to go with the colours. Somehow, between my move from my house in BC to the Storage Container that all my belongings were stored in, they all disappeared. Still have the Candles and the tree skirt so will treasure them. Thank you for noticing them.



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have my decorations up already. First time I have decorated in 9 years. Here in Ontario, I was late getting them up compared to some people. So what are you planning on knitting for a decoration?
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, did you make that lovely tree skirt??? I'm thinking the answer has to be YES.
> Pg 16
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> karena - so good to see you at the knitting tea party - hope you are having a good time - i never thought of diced carrots and butter. think i will try that with my recipe - however i do have some canned in the cupboard i could try it on.
> 
> hope you come back real soon.
> 
> stay dry.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Karena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, Great spaghetti idea today as it is raining, raining and raining in So California. . I dont' need carbs or much else for that matter. Still finishing last weeks leftovers. I have made one with pork, cubed and simmered in the sauce until it is so tender. That was long ago, now I use Trader Joe's Bologneser with my own added meats and vegs. Love to put some tiny diced carrots in for sweetness.
> Paula Deen told me to put a lump of butter (Can't Believe It's Not with 0 calories) in the sauce. It gives the storebought a rich flavor.
> k
Click to expand...

I have been known to put grated carrots, zucchini and fried eggplant in my lasagna and people love it. Sorry, I don't have a recipe. Most of my cooking is like DH's jazz and improvised. DH wants me to write down recipes so I can do it again and again but I need an assistant to write things down while I do them. :thumbup: :thumbup: Try the carrots cooked in the sauce Sam.


----------



## iamsam

they were called mangles. we had one that was wide enough to iron a sheet without folding it.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> I remember my mother ironing everything also and then she got a roller iron machine. She loved using it. She got pretty good at it also.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you and my mother - the sheets were even lightly starched. in later years she didn't iron the sheets but she still ironed her tea towels - she said they looked nice in the drawer - i teased her and asked if she showed he guests how nice her towel drawer looked. lol i shouldn't have teased her - she did my ironing up until a couple of months before she died. she was definitely old school. now i have my shirts and pants done at the dry cleaners - light starch in the shirts.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

sort of like selective truth telling.

sam



Pup lover said:


> "Flannel ears" in dogs sounds very similar to "selective hearing" (a common condition for spouses, children, and even bosses). Heh.


 :thumbup:  :lol:[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does a guernsey look like?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> great hat and scarf daralene - you are starting to make me believe i could do it too.
> 
> I am also getting enthusiastic about doing some more cabling- also that Guernsey, I would like to re-make!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes Lurker. Isn't Guernsey amazing. Just the changing of the yarn and all these patterns emerge. Can't wait to see that one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My books have some wonderful old photographs of fisherfolk, and children wearing them, at the turn of the 19th century. often they were made in 4 ply, [finer than worsted]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL....Now that is some Guernsey.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

daralene - i don't think you need to do anything with the pictures - they are fine really.

i think i should have never said anything about deleting.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> the pictures are fine - i don't want to need to get out my magnifier out.
> 
> sam
> /quote]
> 
> I wouldn't make them that small. LOL Just that they take up so much space and it could help cut down on the pages. I'll figure it out and when I do I will try and make sure you can still see them. :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Sam. I don't know how to do things but I just do them anyway. Did take a while to get it going in the beginning since it starts in the center with all the needles and so few stitches one can't tell which order they go in. I finally notched my needles, which is not recommended by any means to do. Perhaps our more experienced knitters have tips?
> 
> 
> 
> My wise friend (the other Sam) who helped me so much when I was getting started suggested making a mark on the needles (I had bamboo dpns, so I used a Sharpie marker)--1 dot for the first, 2 for the second, etc. It helped me sort out what went where (I just had to remember to start them in the right order every time).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You only need to put one stitch marker somewhere between the stitches on the first needle. Two stitch markers somewhere between the stitches on the second needle. Three stitch markers for the fourth needle, etc.
> 
> Once you have sufficient rounds knit, then you take a single loop of contrast yarn and loop through the stitches somewhere below needle one. Take two loops of yarn and loop them through the stitches below needle two. Take three loops of yarn and loop them through the stitches below needle three. etc.
> 
> In this way, it does not matter which actual needle you use to knit the stitches with as the "side" is always marked with the correct corresponding number of loops or stitch markers. You can also use the gold safety pins for the loops if you like. It is a great way to keep track of what place in the round you are at when knitting socks for those who are not familiar with sock knitting terms and how the needles are numbered in the pattern.
Click to expand...

Thanks 5. Knew there had to be a better way without notching my needles.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, please excuse the moth holes- this is my old Guernsey jerkin.
> So no, it is not cabling!


Lurker, if I'm not mistaken, isn't this your design?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will fit in the pocket when not played with. The little legs on the sheep buttons move.... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely adorable! Your creative juices are definitely flowing Daralene. Wonderful idea and creation, Im sure she will love it.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much.

I'm going to have to give up on catching up and go make supper. New diet....stay on KTP and don't eat. :wink:


----------



## Bulldog

Sorlenna said:


> The title of this is English Bread Pudding, and it was given to me by an English lady
> 
> Thank you for the recipe, Sorlenna. My DH loves bread pudding


----------



## Joe P

did not get to read any but I had to take Mother to the E.R. because she had a blood vessel pop in her right eye and her provider wanted her to be seen. So I spent 3 hours or so waiting for her to be seen. She needs to rest and try not to stress with coughing or straining etc, and she will heal. So I took her to lunch at mcDonald's her favorite spot and then she wanted a few things to make her famous meat loaf for tomorrow when we have our conference call with the grands and great grands which has become a weekly thing. 

Hope you all have a great week I will be moving Anthony into his house next door, finally and i will be knitting no time for reading, sorry to say. joe p.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have the word right - but it is or instead of er.
> 
> sam
> 
> Gwen, mine sits in front of the computer and chases the curser (?) as I move it with the mouse. Know I must have the word wrong. LOL!
Click to expand...

Yes, and if someone is cursing her we want the cat chasing them. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: We all know what you mean and probably wouldn't have noticed anyway.[/quote]

Amen to that...goodness if everyone corrected me everytime I misspelled something I'd never get anything typed..LOL...especially when I'm hurrying! LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> daralene - i don't think you need to do anything with the pictures - they are fine really.
> 
> i think i should have never said anything about deleting.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> the pictures are fine - i don't want to need to get out my magnifier out.
> 
> sam
> /quote]
> 
> Oh no, that's not a problem at all Sam. Not trying to be super careful, just always thought they were soooo big. I'm so glad you said something and I'm sure others are too. The number of pages is daunting even for me and all of us.
> 
> I wouldn't make them that small. LOL Just that they take up so much space and it could help cut down on the pages. I'll figure it out and when I do I will try and make sure you can still see them. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: I promise I wouldn't make them too small, just a little smaller.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

thanks gwen - that sounds good and easy.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just put on a pot of 5 Can Chicken Tortilla Soup (slightly altered)
> 
> 2 - 10 oz boxes of chicken broth
> 1 can black beans
> 1 can corn
> 2 cans diced tomatoes w/chili peppers
> 2 cans chunked chicken (white meat/breasts)
> 
> Heat it up and eat it up. We top it with corn chip (fritos) and shredded cheese. Sometimes also slice avacado on top and a dollop of sour cream.


----------



## iamsam

i'm just slow on the uptake.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have the word right - but it is or instead of er.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred (new kitty) is definitely not shy at all anymore. (not that he was much)...I can knit and be on the laptop but helterskelter breaks loose when he goes for either the yarn or the keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Gwen, mine sits in front of the computer and chases the curser (?) as I move it with the mouse. Know I must have the word wrong. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and if someone is cursing her we want the cat chasing them. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: We all know what you mean and probably wouldn't have noticed anyway.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulldog

Julie the Soubise recipe sounds interesting. One I will have to try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamsam

good to see you charlie's aunt - hope to see you more often - we love lots of voices in our conversations - makes it much more interesting.

sam



charliesaunt said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my mother ironing everything also and then she got a roller iron machine. She loved using it. She got pretty good at it also.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you and my mother - the sheets were even lightly starched. in later years she didn't iron the sheets but she still ironed her tea towels - she said they looked nice in the drawer - i teased her and asked if she showed he guests how nice her towel drawer looked. lol i shouldn't have teased her - she did my ironing up until a couple of months before she died. she was definitely old school. now i have my shirts and pants done at the dry cleaners - light starch in the shirts.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I would exhibit at antique shows close to the holidays I would have a table filled with "good quality" linen tablecloths, napkins and handmade lace edged pieces. I had a "mangle" and was able to use it on the larger items, using a hand iron for the finishing touches.
> 
> Saved a lot of time and effort and always gave the tablecloths that professional finished look.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you joe - healing energy to your mother. it will be nice to have anthony in his own place - think he should like it also.

try and find some time to rest.

how are the christmas stockings coming.

sam



Joe P said:


> did not get to read any but I had to take Mother to the E.R. because she had a blood vessel pop in her right eye and her provider wanted her to be seen. So I spent 3 hours or so waiting for her to be seen. She needs to rest and try not to stress with coughing or straining etc, and she will heal. So I took her to lunch at mcDonald's her favorite spot and then she wanted a few things to make her famous meat loaf for tomorrow when we have our conference call with the grands and great grands which has become a weekly thing.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week I will be moving Anthony into his house next door, finally and i will be knitting no time for reading, sorry to say. joe p.


----------



## iamsam

i'm going to leave the computer for a little - i'm almost afraid to think how many pages there will be to catch up on. need to make something for me to eat.


sam

and i need to watch a few things i have dvr'd - i'm running out of space.


----------



## Joe P

funny you should ask about the christmas socks I have not knit in over a month or more doing all that needs doing and had planned to spend the day doing it today and then the phone call interrupted me for a day off. I suppose I will finish them in time we will see. Thanks for your prayers for Mother. I appreciate it. joe p.


----------



## Bulldog

Angora, you are far more advanced than I. I can't even imagine the square mug rug and the cables hat and scarf are beautiful. I can do cables but just isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> I thought if you wanted him you got him. Wow, they must really try and match dogs to families :?: Had no idea you would have to go through waiting like this.


Well, it's not quite that simple with this agency. They are not the city shelter (who would probably have handed him off with a thanks and good luck); this is an organization that does not have a shelter per se (no physical location where all the dogs are kept)--instead, they foster all their animals, and (understandably) the foster parents want them to go to good homes. So here's how it went:

We got there at noon and his foster mom was a bit late bringing him...I got rather anxious that he wasn't coming!--as soon as he showed up I was in love! He's a bit on the skinny side (we'll fix that but watch he does not get fat), and he's a bundle of energy (which energized me). We spent a while with him, walking him around, snuggling--what a joy he was to play with! He has the stereotypical curious, rambunctious nature, and I explained to the lady that we'd had our other one all his life and would definitely want this one forever, too. She actually offered to come and do the home visit (yes, they actually do that) TODAY, but I realized a couple of things--one of the slats in the back gate still has to be fixed oops: he could go right through there) and their main goal (as she put it) was to make sure he'll be safe (read contained! lol) and that the yard is big enough. The other thing is that DD has a couple of her projects back there and they need to be cleared up. So...we filled out the paperwork, and I tentatively arranged for her to come Friday afternoon to see the yard, and if that goes well, we will bring him home next Saturday! All in all, this would work out better, as we have that "work thing" tomorrow night and I wouldn't want to leave him alone right away like that. I am very hopeful (she said she has had him for 2 months and no one had applied for him yet--hard to believe!). He's 10 months old and was an owner surrender; we have no details but suspect he was just a bit more than someone could handle (if s/he wanted a lap dog, he's got a couple years to go before he settles down, I'm sure). I'm a happy girl at the prospect, anyway, so I have a week until we know one way or the other--and that's all right, as I am already MUCH closer to having him (or any dog) than I was! I'm still pretty high on the puppy love. :XD:



Bulldog said:


> Sorlenna, my DH loves bread pudding and I have never found a really good recipe. Will you share again?


I posted the recipe on page 22...hope it suits you.



Angora1 said:


> I forget, where was your hometown?


I grew up in Kentucky (Henderson county). One of my school friends on facebook posted the link to the live feed for the parade. His family has an insurance company there and they sponsored the video production.

Jynx, I missed responding to you earlier--I am also very glad you're sorting out the medication issue.



thewren said:


> sort of like selective truth telling.
> 
> sam


Sadly, yes...all I ever ask of people is not to lie to me--I've been lied to enough in my lifetime to last me forever and just can't stand it.



Bulldog said:


> Agora, I am presently sewing my brains out. I have made over 200 pocket tissue covers for Christmas happys, then I have to concentrate on finishing my king sized rug for our bed, then socks will be my total project. I have learned of two knitting groups here and as soon as life settles down for me, I plan to attend and hope someone can help


That sounds like me the years I made stockings for the Head Start kids! I thought, breathed and slept felt stockings for days. lol It was totally worth it, though, to see the happy little faces when Santa came and handed them out.

I've got bean soup in the crockpot, DD and I got our supplies for the ornament workshop tomorrow evening, and I'm ready to go sit & knit! What a day, what a world. Heh.


----------



## Bulldog

[We're down to about an hour and a half of waiting now...yikes! I had better eat something and gather things for the errands, as DD and I need to be out of here soon. Of course you all will be the first to know what happens with the pup![/quote]

Sorlenna, I am so excited for you. I just know this little guy is meant for your home. He is already in your heart.


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, and I forgot to mention that each cat makes two of the pup! LOL That should make for some lively times.


----------



## Bulldog

My wise friend (the other Sam) who helped me so much when I was getting started suggested making a mark on the needles (I had bamboo dpns, so I used a Sharpie marker)--1 dot for the first, 2 for the second, etc. It helped me sort out what went where (I just had to remember to start them in the right order every time).[/quote]

What a neat idea Sorlenna. Have to remember this tip. I learn something new everytime I read our newsletter (TP)


----------



## Bulldog

Pontuf said:


> Beautiful!
> OK I'm going to try it, not the hat yet, too hard , but the mug rug...
> Cross your fingers and cross yourself and then say a few prayers.....
> 
> I loved this response. Ya'll are such good stress relief!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just wanted to say I picked uyp some Bag Balm (couldn't find the Corn Huskers lotion) and hands are feeling much better. Will still look for the Huskers lotion when I'm at Walmart next.


----------



## Bulldog

Silverowl said:


> Thought some of you might like these to put on your teapots during the festive season.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tea-cosy


Thank you, Silver. This would be a perfect present for a friend of mine.


----------



## Bulldog

[Audrey visited yesterday- and seeing me knitting got her to thinking it was time to pick up the needles again- no holding back a keen knitter- she also injured the left elbow when she had the stroke- poor woman. but her daughter was happy to lend her the car yesterday- but it is almost literally around the block![/quote]

Julie, glad to hear your friend is doing better. She may have to knit for short periods if she finds it aggravates the operative site. Isn't it wonderful to have friends with like interests.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Which tea tart is that Angora?



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I finished the rest of my Christmas Decorating today. I found my little Christmas Tree and decorated it and put near the front door. I also found more tree decorations and some Santa's to put around. I am just about ready. I guess I need to do a bit of baking. Promised B I would make him some Butter Tarts and some other goodies. He sure has a Sweet Tooth. I also have to do some Christmas Cards. I also have now signed up for a package deal for Fibre Optics internet, cable tv and landline. I will use the landline for the business, so I can have my fax machine going now. I am currently just on a Cell Phone. I am only getting one station on my TV when the weather is good so will now have a few more programs to watch. Will be nice on Christmas Day. I get two movie stations for two months which will be good during the Winter. I get a PVR box and internet modem for free and both my TVs will be on Cable. I can also download 4 shows at one time. I will have a faster internet service also. I think I can handle this. All that is missing is a nice warm fireplace to snuggle up with Frodo and Tommy with. Oh and B, when he comes over  But he has the fireplace so maybe will manage to go to his place occassionally for that. So now have to go pay my rent. Yuck. Couldn't all be pleasant could it? TTYL
> 
> 
> 
> Have you posted your tea tart recipe? Years ago I won a baking contest with those. Don't know where the recipe is now but you could post yours if you have time. Oh, you are sooooo far ahead of me. Haven't started decorating.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

maybe in the USA, that is true. Not here.



charliesaunt said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am with you on this issue Jynx. If our FDA approves a drug, it should be covered and available to our seniors and others under their insurance program or the program should lose their license to provide service to clients. They get over$1000 dollars a months to each senior enrolled. Most go less than once a month to physicians. So there is an immense profit in both the groups and to the pharmacies over and beyond what they receive in research and development from the NIH initially.
> Then they have a patent for 7-12 years. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver...and others....wait until January and all the new healthcare laws and insurance companies denying coverage.
> 
> Yesterday I received a bill for $2,275 from Baptist Hospital for 2 appointments and 3 injections that all should have been submitted to both Medicare and my private insurance.
> When I called to inquire, the answer I received was, "we are switching our computer programs over for the New Year."
> 
> So, if I hadn't been on top of the situation and was perhaps older, I would have paid the bill or at least worried about paying the bill.
> 
> They will submit to Medicare and my supplemental insurance and we'll see what happens.
> 
> HEALTHCARE = FRUSTRATION!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulldog

Gweniepooh said:


> Just put on a pot of 5 Can Chicken Tortilla Soup (slightly altered)
> 
> Thanks for the recipe, Gwen. It sounds really good. Will give it a try.


----------



## Gweniepooh

If you like things spicy just add some hot sauce; that's what my youngest DD does when we have it and she's home.


Bulldog said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just put on a pot of 5 Can Chicken Tortilla Soup (slightly altered)
> 
> Thanks for the recipe, Gwen. It sounds really good. Will give it a try.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bulldog

i think i should have never said anything about deleting.

sam

Actually, Sam, it is much easier to get through the posts by deleting what is not pertinent to your comment. I got on the puter late, so most of my responses were out of place, but found it much easier than keeping a list , which I usually misplace.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> i am totally confused five - but then i confuse easily. i assume this is for the coffee mat - maybe if i start one i will see what you are talking about.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Sam. I don't know how to do things but I just do them anyway. Did take a while to get it going in the beginning since it starts in the center with all the needles and so few stitches one can't tell which order they go in. I finally notched my needles, which is not recommended by any means to do. Perhaps our more experienced knitters have tips?
> 
> 
> 
> My wise friend (the other Sam) who helped me so much when I was getting started suggested making a mark on the needles (I had bamboo dpns, so I used a Sharpie marker)--1 dot for the first, 2 for the second, etc. It helped me sort out what went where (I just had to remember to start them in the right order every time).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You only need to put one stitch marker somewhere between the stitches on the first needle. Two stitch markers somewhere between the stitches on the second needle. Three stitch markers for the fourth needle, etc.
> 
> Once you have sufficient rounds knit, then you take a single loop of contrast yarn and loop through the stitches somewhere below needle one. Take two loops of yarn and loop them through the stitches below needle two. Take three loops of yarn and loop them through the stitches below needle three. etc.
> 
> In this way, it does not matter which actual needle you use to knit the stitches with as the "side" is always marked with the correct corresponding number of loops or stitch markers. You can also use the gold safety pins for the loops if you like. It is a great way to keep track of what place in the round you are at when knitting socks for those who are not familiar with sock knitting terms and how the needles are numbered in the pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It is often confusing to work in the round with dpns only because the patterns can refer to the knitting process by talking about needle 1, needle 2 does this, when you do this and that, then on needle 3 you have to do ______. When someone starts knitting in the round, not having done so before, some things are easier understood when labeling the needles. 
When I teach the knitting in the round, I label the actual stitches below the corresponding needle. It is easier to keep track of the "side" you are on rather than the needle. When you have marked the needle, and you knit the stitches from said needle, then that said needle no longer is needle 1. Needle 1 is now knitting the stitches from needle 3 or 4. And it takes many rounds for needle 1 to again become needle 1 and have the needles all back in the right order as when you started the knitting in the round.


----------



## Gweniepooh

As long as folks leave enough of the original post it is pretty easy to follow. 


Bulldog said:


> i think i should have never said anything about deleting.
> 
> sam
> 
> Actually, Sam, it is much easier to get through the posts by deleting quote]


----------



## NanaCaren

I have been known to put grated carrots, zucchini and fried eggplant in my lasagna and people love it. Sorry, I don't have a recipe. Most of my cooking is like DH's jazz and improvised. DH wants me to write down recipes so I can do it again and again but I need an assistant to write things down while I do them. :thumbup: :thumbup: Try the carrots cooked in the sauce Sam.[/quote]

I used to keep a tape recorder in the kitchen and talked while I was cooking that way I would go back and play the tape, write down what I had done. Worked great for new receipts I was making.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> thanks five - have it copied and in my documents. sam
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plain guernsey sweater pattern and picture. (Not a guernsey cow).
> http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/knit_a_plain_mens_guernsey_sweater.php
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: It is not the pattern so much as the type of yarn used.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will fit in the pocket when not played with. The little legs on the sheep buttons move.... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely adorable! Your creative juices are definitely flowing Daralene. Wonderful idea and creation, Im sure she will love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I'm going to have to give up on catching up and go make supper. New diet....stay on KTP and don't eat. :wink:
Click to expand...

But but but, then you would fall over onto your keyboard and who knows what kind of messages we would get then!!! (No passing out from being lightheaded due to not eating!)


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> I used to keep a tape recorder in the kitchen and talked while I was cooking that way I would go back and play the tape, write down what I had done. Worked great for new receipts I was making.


That's a great idea!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora said:


> Thanks 5. Knew there had to be a better way without notching my needles.


I am glad you understood what I was saying. Sometimes it takes a leap over the cliff to realize that the water is a long way from the top!

;-) :-D


----------



## margewhaples

thewren said:


> sandy - what substituting the wine with v8 juice or just tomato juice. i'm thinking you would not be smelling or tasting the wine - however - i think the tomato juice would work - you could also add another can of diced tomatoes. as i said before - a spaghetti recipe is meant to play with.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam the recipe sound really yummy (except for the wine)! I will have to use broth or something else in place of the wine as that is one thing I haven't consumed since I siphoned wine for my dad when I was in the 6th grade. Cured me forever of the smell and taste!
> 
> Love all the fur baby pictures!
Click to expand...

I use 6 oz of beer in my spaghetti sauce. The wine or beer are cooked off but lend a developed flavor to the sauce.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everyone! I haven't had a chance to read any posts yet, yesterday we didn't get home from Ft. Collins until a little late and today DH and I went to Guernsey State Park about 40 minutes or so north of us, it was a wonderful day. 
Hope everyone is doing well and having a great day/evening. 
Here are some pics of our day today and also the sunset this evening when we were leaving the park.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> I pray for you...for your health, peace, happiness, endurance...I could go on and on but know that I care/love you and am concerned for your well being.


Dear Heart, I so appreciate all your good wishes. I really am feeling pretty darned good but just want to know for sure that the fungus is totally gone from lungs, as it's presence makes all my cancer screens a little suspect. Mom is such sweetheart.... but living alone and so socially isolated is just not a good situation, especially with the memory loss, and I just do not have the desire, time or endurance to run two houses and be her only support. After the first of the year, I will be insisting that brothers help or that she use some of the resources available to be more independent....


----------



## Bulldog

Gwenie, I said to delete everything that is not pertinent to our comments. Am I deleting too much?

I have been on here way too long, but it has been like a good dose of medicine. I hate to put a damper on all the upbeat spirits here today, but would you all please keep me in your prayers...so many of you on here are dealing with so many issues...Jynx, Julie, Southern Girl, Sassafras, Budasha, just to name a few...I feel bad even saying anything. Stress is going to do me in. This grandaughter living with us brings a lot of hurdles for us to overcome, our oldest daughter is going through major health issues, my middle daughter (mother to my grandaughter) has two other children, both giving her problems...daddy works offshore on rigs and is home very little to keep roof over their heads, so we have to step in and help all the time, my baby daughter is facing back surgery, my son is suffering from anxiety/stress that is job related, and my precious DH is not in good helth...Please don't think me a party pooper, but could really use some prayer...God love and bless you all...Betty


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to keep a tape recorder in the kitchen and talked while I was cooking that way I would go back and play the tape, write down what I had done. Worked great for new receipts I was making.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great idea!
Click to expand...

Thank you, It was the only way I could think to make sure I could make things again and have it taste as close as possible. I used to do a lot of experimenting with food.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bulldog said:


> Please don't think me a party pooper, but could really use some prayer...God love and bless you all...Betty


My dear, you shall have all good thoughts from here...do not worry about pooping any party! You know (I hope) that we are all here for you any time, no matter what's going on. {{{HUG}}}


----------



## sassafras123

Bulldog our prayers are with you and family. Sounds like a heaping plateful to me. Still, you sound like you are full of love. Hope you are receiving the love back.
Desert Joy/Sassafras


----------



## Gweniepooh

Bulldog said:


> Gwenie, I said to delete everything that is not pertinent to our comments. Am I deleting too much?
> 
> could really use some prayer...God love and bless you all...Betty


Goodness no Betty (Bulldog)...you are fine with your comments. I was just reminding folks in general. I still probably am leaving too much if anything.

NEVER think you are a party pooper either! Part of the wonderful things about the KTP is that we support each other in many ways. Asking for prayer is *definitely[/b} what you should do! It sounds as if your plate is overflowing with so much going on. You are immediately on my prayer list for your situations. As hard as it is to do, and so easy to forget, God is right there with you. Please feel free to let us know when there is a need for prayers.*


----------



## purl2diva

Betty,

One of the pluses of the TKP is that everyone is open to sharing the highs and the lows that life throws at us and we are available for support as needed--whether healing energy, prayers, positive thoughts, hugs. I am sending all of those your way.


----------



## Poledra65

Hey Sam, recipe looks good and the idea of editing is a great one that I usually don't think of. 

Sorlenna, so excited to keep reading and find out if you got a new baby, if so, congratulations. 

Okay, now back to reading, I haven't gotten very far as you can tell. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

. 
When I teach the knitting in the round, I label the actual stitches below the corresponding needle. It is easier to keep track of the "side" you are on rather than the needle. When you have marked the needle, and you knit the stitches from said needle, then that said needle no longer is needle 1. Needle 1 is now knitting the stitches from needle 3 or 4. And it takes many rounds for needle 1 to again become needle 1 and have the needles all back in the right order as when you started the knitting in the round.[/quote]
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Okay, I'm trying to picture this since I too want to learn to use dpns. Could you label each section of stitches beneath the need AND have a moveable label indicating which side you should currently be working on? Wish YOU had a video...or maybe you do???


----------



## Lurker 2

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, please excuse the moth holes- this is my old Guernsey jerkin.
> So no, it is not cabling!
> 
> 
> 
> This is so beautiful and timeless, somehow I hope you can fix the moth holes. The fine pattern is fun to do and much easier than Aran cables plus the results are a finer knit look. I have a few I knit many years ago but keep in a plastic bag with cedar blocks which helps. When I move, even if I have to do it myself, I will have a closet lined with cedar because I like wool things and of course for sweaters and yarn stash.
Click to expand...

Angora and I came up with the idea of embroidery thread- Cedar wood sounds a lovely solution!


----------



## Poledra65

Oh Kate, Luke is just beautiful, DS isn't bad either.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Poledra65 the pictures are great. Especially amazed you were able to get the wild deer photos. Also, assuming it was you and DH in photo it is good to put a face to a name.
Glad you had such a nice trip.


----------



## margewhaples

Joe: So good to have you back with us. We realize you have little time. You are so good to y our mother and I know that that stems from how good a mother she was and the example she set for you. Never fear we only need a line or two to let us know that you are well. Do try to take it easier as when all is said and done you need to say that you were more than a housekeeper. Your previous life has been rich in experiences and your need to share your current life with others as well. Best wishes from all the Ktp. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have a reputation for nipping, which he does do when really exuberant- but given that he listens, we are working on curbing this habit- He absolutely adores Fale- he has learned that often doors will open when enough weight is applied, and goes through early hoping Fale's door will give way- then he tries to leap right up on the bed! [Fortunately Fale is mostly amused by this! He is a real 'animal' man- worked with the cattle his uncle owned- loves documentaries such as David Attenborough, and anything to do with the ocean]
> The big problem I am having is when visitors are frightened of dogs- it is not fair on the dog, so he has to go into the garden when I know someone is scared- he is a very good natured fellow, though, apart from defending me against all other dogs!
> 
> 
> 
> That is so funny about him opening the door and going in with Fale. You must enjoy seeing that and Fale's response. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 :wink: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> Angora, you are far more advanced than I. I can't even imagine the square mug rug and the cables hat and scarf are beautiful. I can do cables but just isn't my cup of tea.


Hi Bulldog. Always nice to see you again. How are you doing??

Thank you for the compliment on the hat and scarf. I really appreciate it.

Yes, Gwenie did a great job on the rug:thumbup: There were a couple rugs mentioned, but I'm thinking it's Gwenie. :?


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two repeats completed, with much less fudging- gradually getting the hang of the design! I think it is going to look better, wider.
> 
> Julie, I like the wider width, too. I love the pattern and the color. Let us see it finished. with hugs and love...Betty
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna, interesting to know about the foster homes and that they do care what home the dog is going into. Sorry it makes everything take so much longer for you. Sounds like it will all work out and hope we get a happy ending. ;-)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes, Gwenie did a great job on the rug:thumbup:[/quote]h

Thank you...I'm on the 3rd repeat of the cable portion and think I will add a 4th repeat. It seems a bit small for a shoe rug. Will post a picture when completely done. May be able to finish it tonight.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I teach the knitting in the round, I label the actual stitches below the corresponding needle. It is easier to keep track of the "side" you are on rather than the needle. When you have marked the needle, and you knit the stitches from said needle, then that said needle no longer is needle 1. Needle 1 is now knitting the stitches from needle 3 or 4. And it takes many rounds for needle 1 to again become needle 1 and have the needles all back in the right order as when you started the knitting in the round.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> Okay, I'm trying to picture this since I too want to learn to use dpns. Could you label each section of stitches beneath the needles AND have a moveable label indicating which side you should currently be working on? Wish YOU had a video...or maybe you do???
Click to expand...

Sorry, no video. You know which side you are working on because the working yarn is always coming from off the stitch you just knit on your right hand needle. So before you set your knitting needles down, you need to finish knitting that needle. When you pick up the knitting, you will find the working yarn coming off the last stitch on the needle you will place in your right hand. The next stitch to be knit will be the first stitch on your left needle. 
If it helps, just have a slip of paper beside you and mark down which side you are going to knit next.
When you knit flat back and forth, you automatically know which side you are knitting, and if you need to turn your work so that the stitches to be knit are always in the needle being held with your left hand.
*chuckles* sometimes a knitter can "over think" simple things. Just pick up the dpns, cast on 30 stitches, divide them evenly with ten stitches on 3 needles, join in the round and start knitting with the 4th needle. You will see, you just go round and round and round. There is only one direction to knit.


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch, so glad you had a great day, I'm soo jealous, I LOVE Cirque de Solei. Happy Birthday (late now) to DH. Thank you for the recipes also, sound great.


----------



## Pontuf

Betty my heart goes out to you and your family. You are in my prayers . Stay strong and take care of yourself too. This too will pass.

Pontuf


----------



## Gweniepooh

*chuckles* sometimes a knitter can "over think" simple things. Just pick up the dpns, cast on 30 stitches, divide them evenly with ten stitches on 3 needles, join in the round and start knitting with the 4th needle. You will see, you just go round and round and round. There is only one direction to knit. [/quote]

I either over think or under think...LOL. At least I'm thinking...I think...LOL. Am looking forward to giving this coaster a try.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Which tea tart is that Angora?
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I finished the rest of my Christmas Decorating today. I found my little Christmas Tree and decorated it and put near the front door. I also found more tree decorations and some Santa's to put around. I am just about ready. I guess I need to do a bit of baking. Promised B I would make him some Butter Tarts and some other goodies. He sure has a Sweet Tooth. I also have to do some Christmas Cards. I also have now signed up for a package deal for Fibre Optics internet, cable tv and landline. I will use the landline for the business, so I can have my fax machine going now. I am currently just on a Cell Phone. I am only getting one station on my TV when the weather is good so will now have a few more programs to watch. Will be nice on Christmas Day. I get two movie stations for two months which will be good during the Winter. I get a PVR box and internet modem for free and both my TVs will be on Cable. I can also download 4 shows at one time. I will have a faster internet service also. I think I can handle this. All that is missing is a nice warm fireplace to snuggle up with Frodo and Tommy with. Oh and B, when he comes over  But he has the fireplace so maybe will manage to go to his place occassionally for that. So now have to go pay my rent. Yuck. Couldn't all be pleasant could it? TTYL
> 
> 
> 
> Have you posted your tea tart recipe? Years ago I won a baking contest with those. Don't know where the recipe is now but you could post yours if you have time. Oh, you are sooooo far ahead of me. Haven't started decorating.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I guess I have switched to calling them tea tarts. Perhaps because of living in a different country?? The butter tarts!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2, I love that pattern and the yarn looks soooo soft and yummy.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I will post it shortly if you like.



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which tea tart is that Angora?
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I finished the rest of my Christmas Decorating today. I found my little Christmas Tree and decorated it and put near the front door. I also found more tree decorations and some Santa's to put around. I am just about ready. I guess I need to do a bit of baking. Promised B I would make him some Butter Tarts and some other goodies. He sure has a Sweet Tooth. I also have to do some Christmas Cards. I also have now signed up for a package deal for Fibre Optics internet, cable tv and landline. I will use the landline for the business, so I can have my fax machine going now. I am currently just on a Cell Phone. I am only getting one station on my TV when the weather is good so will now have a few more programs to watch. Will be nice on Christmas Day. I get two movie stations for two months which will be good during the Winter. I get a PVR box and internet modem for free and both my TVs will be on Cable. I can also download 4 shows at one time. I will have a faster internet service also. I think I can handle this. All that is missing is a nice warm fireplace to snuggle up with Frodo and Tommy with. Oh and B, when he comes over  But he has the fireplace so maybe will manage to go to his place occassionally for that. So now have to go pay my rent. Yuck. Couldn't all be pleasant could it? TTYL
> 
> 
> 
> Have you posted your tea tart recipe? Years ago I won a baking contest with those. Don't know where the recipe is now but you could post yours if you have time. Oh, you are sooooo far ahead of me. Haven't started decorating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I have switched to calling them tea tarts. Perhaps because of living in a different country?? The butter tarts!!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> *chuckles* sometimes a knitter can "over think" simple things. Just pick up the dpns, cast on 30 stitches, divide them evenly with ten stitches on 3 needles, join in the round and start knitting with the 4th needle. You will see, you just go round and round and round. There is only one direction to knit.


I either over think or under think...LOL. At least I'm thinking...I think...LOL. Am looking forward to giving this coaster a try.[/quote]

:thumbup: If you do the 30 stitch tube, you will get used to handling the dpns. You can then stitch up one end and have the other end open. Use it for a bar of soap holder, eye glasses, or frog it all out.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh, beautiful pattern, that is going to be so warm. And Alfred is definitely a cutie.


----------



## margewhaples

Bulldog said:


> Gwenie, I said to delete everything that is not pertinent to our comments. Am I deleting too much?
> 
> I have been on here way too long, but it has been like a good dose of medicine. I hate to put a damper on all the upbeat spirits here today, but would you all please keep me in your prayers...so many of you on here are dealing with so many issues...Jynx, Julie, Southern Girl, Sassafras, Budasha, just to name a few...I feel bad even saying anything. Stress is going to do me in. This grandaughter living with us brings a lot of hurdles for us to overcome, our oldest daughter is going through major health issues, my middle daughter (mother to my grandaughter) has two other children, both giving her problems...daddy works offshore on rigs and is home very little to keep roof over their heads, so we have to step in and help all the time, my baby daughter is facing back surgery, my son is suffering from anxiety/stress that is job related, and my precious DH is not in good helth...Please don't think me a party pooper, but could really use some prayer...God love and bless you all...Betty


Bulldog: No wonder that you suffer from anxiety. You have enough problems for sev. families. But remember our Creator will not give us more than we can bear and he is our refuge and our helper. Often, we are borrowing more anxiety than is actually present and compounding it. I would suggest some tai chi as I know that you have and back problems, but just setting out 1/2-3/4 hr a day and practicing chi quong and tai chi can lift ones spirit. I prefer to do it in a group setting and preferably where I can see the sky and all the wonderful gifts, God has given for our enjoyment and in the thanksgiving for that each and every day takes care of its own anxieties. Marlark Marge. P. S. I include you in my thoughts and prayers for an improved condition for all of you. Marge.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Butter Tarts
Preheat oven 400*F
1/3 c butter
1 tsp vanilla
1 egg
1 c brown sugar
2 tbsp milk
1/2 c raisins

mix together and put in raw tart shells. Bake in oven. 

I do not know for how long as I do not have that written down but you can keep an eye on it and you will know.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, Gwenie did a great job on the rug:thumbup:


Thank you...I'm on the 3rd repeat of the cable portion and think I will add a 4th repeat. It seems a bit small for a shoe rug. Will post a picture when completely done. May be able to finish it tonight.

[/quote]

One for each shoe :shock: :lol:


----------



## margewhaples

As for myself, last visit to the doctors and he advised very tlc for my nose with special treatments many times a day. I am doing my best with it and so far no further bleeds. I am still longing for that dog, companion and hoping one comes into my life soon. I was supposed to go to oncologist, but had to postpone because of nose bleed. Need to get blood work done too and then I am changing health plans, so I don't know what the further work-up will be. I am not going to treat regardless, so I really don't understand what they are worried about. I plan to live each day and let tomorrow take care of itself. 
I am stopping knitting on the shawls to interject some small
projects:dishcloths so that I can have a sense of accomplishment. So long for tonight, it feels wonderful to at last be able to catch up. Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I have the Nutcracker ballet on tv right now. 
I will watch it several times this season. It is one of my favorites. Love the music! Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairies.





But I think I like the music for the Waltz of Flowers better.





The Waltz of Snowflakes is very light and dainty!


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns, hope that the fibro is backing off and you are feeling a bit more yourself today/night.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Butter Tarts
> Preheat oven 400*F
> 1/3 c butter
> 1 tsp vanilla
> 1 egg
> 1 c brown sugar
> 2 tbsp milk
> 1/2 c raisins
> 
> mix together and put in raw tart shells. Bake in oven.
> 
> I do not know for how long as I do not have that written down but you can keep an eye on it and you will know.


These are sooooo good. We used to put a pecan in the center of each one. Best was when it was still a little runny, but I was a kid then and it is probably too messy as an adult. Mmmmmm Mmmmmm good.


----------



## jheiens

Angora, your pictures are not too large. At this size they allow us to see details.

But responding to the bottom quote in a multiple, multiple quote post takes up a great deal of space and time to even scroll through--much less to read. Those are what Sam was refering to when he posted the recommendation on deleting as much as possible and still making your intended connection in the responding post.

Ohio Joy

I wouldn't make them that small. LOL Just that they take up so much space and it could help cut down on the pages. I'll figure it out and when I do I will try and make sure you can still see them. :wink:[/quote]

I just edited this one to reduce the amount of space that showed up between my response and your quoted post. O J


----------



## Cashmeregma

margewhaples said:


> As for myself, last visit to the doctors and he advised very tlc for my nose with special treatments many times a day. I am doing my best with it and so far no further bleeds. I am still longing for that dog, companion and hoping one comes into my life soon. I was supposed to go to oncologist, but had to postpone because of nose bleed. Need to get blood work done too and then I am changing health plans, so I don't know what the further work-up will be. I am not going to treat regardless, so I really don't understand what they are worried about. I plan to live each day and let tomorrow take care of itself.
> I am stopping knitting on the shawls to interject some small
> projects:dishcloths so that I can have a sense of accomplishment. So long for tonight, it feels wonderful to at last be able to catch up. Marlark Marge.


Marge, you mentioned oncologist. Is cancer in the picture here?

It will be fun to do some small projects when in the midst of a shawl or sweater. I like to do the same thing.
Hugs


----------



## Dreamweaver

charliesaunt said:


> Yesterday I received a bill for $2,275 from Baptist Hospital for 2 appointments and 3 injections that all should have been submitted to both Medicare and my private insurance.
> When I called to inquire, the answer I received was, "we are switching our computer programs over for the New Year."
> 
> So, if I hadn't been on top of the situation and was perhaps older, I would have paid the bill or at least worried about paying the bill. HEALTHCARE = FRUSTRATION!!!


Almost 3 months ago, I took mom to the GP and he was complaining about the delay on getting approvals and all the things that were now being rethought. I know it is hard to get even an EKG approved NOW. It will be a nightmare in the future and I am going to insist that every procedure be pre-approved so that there are no nasty surprises. I still have to pay a percentage, since I have replacement ins., not a supplement.


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver, congrats on the assistance, that's great news. Hope things get better with your mom, I can't even imagine how they managed to get her wet, what a mess.


----------



## Dreamweaver

*Silverowl* Great tea cozys... I definitely want to do this for DD..

*Doogie* the ring is wonderful and the craftsmanship is outstanding. (Love your cousin's name. Jerimiah is one of my favorites, along with Jacob and a couple of others.)


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I have been known to put grated carrots, zucchini and fried eggplant in my lasagna and people love it. Sorry, I don't have a recipe. Most of my cooking is like DH's jazz and improvised. DH wants me to write down recipes so I can do it again and again but I need an assistant to write things down while I do them. :thumbup: :thumbup: Try the carrots cooked in the sauce Sam.


I used to keep a tape recorder in the kitchen and talked while I was cooking that way I would go back and play the tape, write down what I had done. Worked great for new receipts I was making.[/quote]

:idea: :idea: :idea: Now why couldn't either of us thought of that. Brilliant Caren


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns, hope that the fibro is backing off and you are feeling a bit more yourself today/night.


Not so much. I got a phone call from the ex. He is talking about coming here for Christmas. Stressed and nightmares tonight so no sleep will be had. My nerves are a mess. :thumbdown:


----------



## purl2diva

purl2diva said:


> Betty,
> 
> One of the pluses of the KTP is that everyone is open to sharing the highs and the lows that life throws at us and we are available for support as needed--whether healing energy, prayers, positive thoughts, hugs. I am sending all of those your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Not so much. I got a phone call from the ex. He is talking about coming here for Christmas. Stressed and nightmares tonight so no sleep will be had. :thumbdown:


Now that is awful 5. Anything to be done about it????
I sure hope you can either be gone or keep him away. :-(


----------



## Designer1234

Dreamweaver said:


> My big news.... I was *approved* for the drug assistance. I will have to re-apply for the new year, but that should not be a problem... so nice to save $5,000. Meds should be here Monday or Tues.
> 
> I also finally got the 2 crowns pre-approved so will be spending a couple hours at the dentist Monday....
> 
> I am so pleased for you Dreamweaver - It must be a big relief. It looks as if the tide is turning for you. Take care and try to have a nap if you aren't sleeping at night. take care -- Shirley


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> Gwenie, I said to delete everything that is not pertinent to our comments. Am I deleting too much?
> 
> I have been on here way too long, but it has been like a good dose of medicine. I hate to put a damper on all the upbeat spirits here today, but would you all please keep me in your prayers...so many of you on here are dealing with so many issues...Jynx, Julie, Southern Girl, Sassafras, Budasha, just to name a few...I feel bad even saying anything. Stress is going to do me in. This grandaughter living with us brings a lot of hurdles for us to overcome, our oldest daughter is going through major health issues, my middle daughter (mother to my grandaughter) has two other children, both giving her problems...daddy works offshore on rigs and is home very little to keep roof over their heads, so we have to step in and help all the time, my baby daughter is facing back surgery, my son is suffering from anxiety/stress that is job related, and my precious DH is not in good helth...Please don't think me a party pooper, but could really use some prayer...God love and bless you all...Betty


Bulldog, we care about you and just so sorry so much is going wrong everywhere you turn. Of course I will send some prayers your way. I have been wondering how you were. You didn't mention yourself because you probably don't have time to think of you, but how are you doing now. I seem to remember you being in horrible pain a few months back. Are things any better. To me a party pooper would be someone who was mean to somebody, but asking for support....that's all part of the KTP. :thumbup: Hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not so much. I got a phone call from the ex. He is talking about coming here for Christmas. Stressed and nightmares tonight so no sleep will be had. :thumbdown: [/quote]

Can you not tell him he is not welcome or is that not an option? I hate to see such an unwanted situation.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> My big news.... I was *approved* for the drug assistance. I will have to re-apply for the new year, but that should not be a problem... so nice to save $5,000. Meds should be here Monday or Tues.
> 
> I also finally got the 2 crowns pre-approved so will be spending a couple hours at the dentist Monday....
> 
> I am so pleased for you Dreamweaver - It must be a big relief. It looks as if the tide is turning for you. Take care and try to have a nap if you aren't sleeping at night. take care -- Shirley
> 
> 
> 
> Good news for you Designer and Dreamweaver too. It's always nice to hear when good things happen and that is a lot of money saved. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Christmas in Switzerland 

While other countries may have the rich history, magnificent manger scenes, and grand churches, the spirit of Christmas can be experienced everywhere in Europe. High in Switzerland where the churches are small and villages huddle below towering peaks, the mighty Alps seem to shout the glory of God. Up here Christmas fills a wintry wonderland with very good cheer.

A peek at village life shows that high in the Swiss alps traditions can be strongand warmth is a priority. Ovens are small so wood is too. There's a whole lotta choppin' goin' on. Many kids still wear woolen stockings  hand knit by village grannies  like Hanni Feuz, who lives in Gimmelwald's oldest house. 


For many families, a hike through the forest on a quest to find and cut the perfect Christmas tree is a holiday season tradition. Joining them, we stopped by a mountain hut for fondue. For the Swiss, fondue is purely a winter specialty. Only tourists eat fondue in the summer. My friend explained "When we Swiss plan a cozy party they add FIGUGEGL to the invitation. (It's pronounced like a word: fee-goo-geck-ul.) This stands for Fondu isch guet und git e gueti Lune (Fondue is good and gives a good mood). Read this and you know a good time is planned. Drop your bread into the potand you must kiss the person to your left. FIGUGEGL. Fondue is served with a wonderful Swiss white wine. Production is so small that very little is exported. 

Among practicing Christians in Switzerland, about half are Catholic and half are Protestant. Locals say you can tell the religion of a village by the size of the church and school. If the church dominates, the village is Catholic. If the school dominates, it's Protestant. Being the land of Calvin  the most austere of reformers  Protestant districts keep the Christmas decor understated. Wandering past the only house with an abundance of colored lights our friends explained "this is our Las Vegas."

In small villages Christmas decoration is humble yet charming. Each home decorates a window for Advent. While I grew up opening windows on Advent calendars, enjoying the excitement build as day by day Christmas approached, the Swiss village tradition is similarbut the windows are real. And the debut of a new Advent window often comes with an actual party. In a kind of roving open house, neighbors get out, meet friends, enjoy grilled sausages, hot mulled wine and accordion folk music.

Standing outside under a cold sky  stars reflecting off the snow, the moon comes with a halo, most of the village gathers. Lately the ski season arrives late  rather than early December, it generally doesn't really kick in until January. Today all are happy that it seems winter is here. The hot mulled wine is ladelled from a steaming cauldron over a fire  it serves as a magnet for the gang. Keeping hands warm and conversation flowing, the gluh wine stokes the party under the brittle stars. Local sausage are held like big cigars or wrapped in fresh bread. The accordion player plays only in short sets as his fingers need to be periodically thawed out. Logs the size of a 4 foot chunk of telephone pole are 90% cut with an X the long way and planted upright in the snow. A tar helps the fire take and they serve to light and warm the cozy yet frigid occasion. In the distance, with flaming torches planted in the snow, children riding old time wooden sleds go up and down and up and down.

Advent is all about anticipation. And for the kids, much of that anticipation is about presents  rewards for being not naughtybut nice. As we've seen, throughout Europe every culture seems to have its own version of Santa Claus  who serves parents by providing children incentives for good behavior. Here in the Alps, it's Samichlaus


Samichlaus

Each Christmas Swiss children receive a visit from Samichlaus  that's Swiss German for St. Nick  and his black-clad henchman, Schmutzli. Visits are traditionally on St Nicklaus day, Dec 6, but Switzerland's dynamic Christmas duo can arrive at any time. Samichlaus knocks on the door, frightened but excited kids answer. Samichlaus consults his big book of sins  co-authored by village parents  and does some light-hearted moralizing. Then he asks the kids to earn a little forgiveness by reciting a poem. After this and some assurances that they will reform, Samichlaus allows the children to reach deep into his bag for a smattering of tangerines, nuts, gingerbread, and other treats.

Swiss Tree and Christmas Eve

Traditionally the tree is cut and decorated on 24th. Pine houses  the open beams glowing with all the candles  feel ready to go up in flames but locals are bold with their candles. A classic Christmas dinner comes with scalloped potatoes with melted cheese and milk baked into it, boiled ham, walnut cake and finely-decorated gingerbread cookies. If the family is religious, they'll often have a Bible which has been in the family for generations. The Swiss and German equivalent of the St. James edition is their Martin Luther edition. The grandfather will read the gospel story.

The trees  good quality means a well spaced branches for candle placement  are decorated by the family. Candles, kept upright by dangling ornamental counter-balances, are then lit by the children. Presents are generally opened while the candles are lit. Trees stay up until Jan 2 as the candles are lit again on New Years eve for good luck.

The Christmas Tourist  in the Swiss Alps


Night Time Tobogganing in Grindlewald
In touristy towns like Grindlewald (not to be confused with Gimmelwald), tourists are treated to super traditional Christmas memories. Night tobogganing in Grindlewald is one of the most amazing and unique holiday experiences anywhere. You are driven up the mountain in a bus for fondue and gluwine (hot spiced wine) and left at the top of the mountain with a toboggan to make your own way down (not for the faint of heart). It is truly exhilarating (and a bit dangerous). Along the way down the mountain there are little bars where you can stop for a drink and a dance under the moonlight.
--Heather, Santa Barbara, CA 


Gimmelwald Fondue
Garlic clove rubbed in pan
Minimum two Cheeses with similar melting points, Gruyeres and Appenzeller (more Gruyeres, Tilsiter works, Emmental creates stringiness  too much is a problem). Grate cheese and mix together.
Add into pan with dry white wine. (Ideally Swiss, Fendant). FIGUGEGL


200 grams strong Gruyere
200 g strong Emmentaler
200 g Appenzeller
200 g Vacherin
3.5 deciliter white wine
1 garlic clove
3 teaspoons of flour
1 shot of cherry brandy
1 teaspoon lemon juice
Pepper and Nutmeg to taste
Rustic white bread cut into one inch cubes.

Preparation: Grate cheese, mix in white wine and soak for 2 hours. Mix flour and brandy together. Toss everything together. Heat with low flame until bubbling. Keep stirring or it burns and hardens. Enjoy a FIGUGEGL time. Don't heat until ready to consume. Plan to consume immediately. Fork bread cubes, dip and spin in bubbling cheese. Sit to right of someone you don't mind kissing. Accompany with white wine or black tea.

Samichlaus Gluh Wine
Liter good red wine
Quarter liter water
Lemon juice to taste
Cloves
Cinnamon sticks
Oranges (ideally organic)

Preparation: Mix red wine and water and lemon juice and spices in pot. Heat until near boiling. Give mulled wine in pre-warmed glasses. Enjoy.

Heidi Cocoa
Hot Chocolate
Peppermint schnapps
Consume with view of mountains.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

B has requested them to be runny also.



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butter Tarts
> Preheat oven 400*F
> 1/3 c butter
> 1 tsp vanilla
> 1 egg
> 1 c brown sugar
> 2 tbsp milk
> 1/2 c raisins
> 
> mix together and put in raw tart shells. Bake in oven.
> 
> I do not know for how long as I do not have that written down but you can keep an eye on it and you will know.
> 
> 
> 
> These are sooooo good. We used to put a pecan in the center of each one. Best was when it was still a little runny, but I was a kid then and it is probably too messy as an adult. Mmmmmm Mmmmmm good.
Click to expand...


----------



## weimfam

Sam, I do so enjoy your newsy letters! Thank you so much for always cheering my day! jenny


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Don't you have a restraining order?



5mmdpns said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns, hope that the fibro is backing off and you are feeling a bit more yourself today/night.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much. I got a phone call from the ex. He is talking about coming here for Christmas. Stressed and nightmares tonight so no sleep will be had. My nerves are a mess. :thumbdown:
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> would you all please keep me in your prayers... Stress is going to do me in. Please don't think me a party pooper, but could really use some prayer...God love and bless you all...Betty


Betty.... OF COURSE..... Stress is so debilitating and you have got a boatload of it. It is so hard for us to watch our children struggle. I hope that all medical issues will be resolved and the kids might be able to stand on their own a little more. Stress is very tiring for your DH as well. I hope that things will improve and find the New Year much better for all...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Not so much. I got a phone call from the ex. He is talking about coming here for Christmas. Stressed and nightmares tonight so no sleep will be had. :thumbdown:


Can you not tell him he is not welcome or is that not an option? I hate to see such an unwanted situation.[/quote]

It is not an option -- his name is on the title of the house, joint with mine.


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't had a chance to read any posts yet, yesterday we didn't get home from Ft. Collins until a little late and today DH and I went to Guernsey State Park about 40 minutes or so north of us, it was a wonderful day.
> Hope everyone is doing well and having a great day/evening.
> Here are some pics of our day today and also the sunset this evening when we were leaving the park.


Thanks for sharing the wonderful pictures and so nice to see your beautiful face Poledra!


----------



## Poledra65

doogie said:


> Found this in the family attic this week. No one seems to know where it came from, but it has apparently been in the family for a very very long time according to Grandma.
> 
> I've never seen anything like it but it's beautiful. Good luck though with your research on it and let us know what you find out, would be very interesting.


----------



## Pup lover

Bulldog said:


> Gwenie, I said to delete everything that is not pertinent to our comments. Am I deleting too much?
> 
> I have been on here way too long, but it has been like a good dose of medicine. I hate to put a damper on all the upbeat spirits here today, but would you all please keep me in your prayers...so many of you on here are dealing with so many issues...Jynx, Julie, Southern Girl, Sassafras, Budasha, just to name a few...I feel bad even saying anything. Stress is going to do me in. This grandaughter living with us brings a lot of hurdles for us to overcome, our oldest daughter is going through major health issues, my middle daughter (mother to my grandaughter) has two other children, both giving her problems...daddy works offshore on rigs and is home very little to keep roof over their heads, so we have to step in and help all the time, my baby daughter is facing back surgery, my son is suffering from anxiety/stress that is job related, and my precious DH is not in good helth...Please don't think me a party pooper, but could really use some prayer...God love and bless you all...Betty


Not as damper at all Bulldog! That is what we are all here for, is to support each other through the rough times and send out healing thoughts and prayers for each other and our families. Please dont forget to take care of yourself, its so easy to forget to take time for yourself when so much is going on in your family. Come chat anytime, always someone here to listen!


----------



## Pup lover

I always have a dishcloth on the needles and usually some kind of scarf so that I can switch around depending on level on concentration and so I can feel like Im accomplishing something.



Angora1 said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for myself, last visit to the doctors and he advised very tlc for my nose with special treatments many times a day. I am doing my best with it and so far no further bleeds. I am still longing for that dog, companion and hoping one comes into my life soon. I was supposed to go to oncologist, but had to postpone because of nose bleed. Need to get blood work done too and then I am changing health plans, so I don't know what the further work-up will be. I am not going to treat regardless, so I really don't understand what they are worried about. I plan to live each day and let tomorrow take care of itself.
> I am stopping knitting on the shawls to interject some small
> projects:dishcloths so that I can have a sense of accomplishment. So long for tonight, it feels wonderful to at last be able to catch up. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Marge, you mentioned oncologist. Is cancer in the picture here?
> 
> It will be fun to do some small projects when in the midst of a shawl or sweater. I like to do the same thing.
> Hugs
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

*Silverowl* Great tea cozys... I definitely want to do this for DD..

*Doogie* the ring is wonderful and the craftsmanship is outstanding. (Love your cousin's name. Jerimiah is one of my favorites, along with Jacob and a couple of others.


----------



## Joe P

Hi dream weaver I have not talked to you in an age how are you sport?


----------



## Pup lover

5mmdpns said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns, hope that the fibro is backing off and you are feeling a bit more yourself today/night.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much. I got a phone call from the ex. He is talking about coming here for Christmas. Stressed and nightmares tonight so no sleep will be had. My nerves are a mess. :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

Who invited him?! I would be telling him he is not welcome there. I believe we all need to take a trip to 5's home with our needles and have a come to Jesus talk with him! Seriously 5 is there anyway to keep him away? My heart goes out to you dear, I can imagine the thoughts and feelings you are dealing with right now. Know that we are all here for you.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Would that matter if you had a restraining order against him?



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much. I got a phone call from the ex. He is talking about coming here for Christmas. Stressed and nightmares tonight so no sleep will be had. :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you not tell him he is not welcome or is that not an option? I hate to see such an unwanted situation.
Click to expand...

It is not an option -- his name is on the title of the house, joint with mine.[/quote]


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> wow southern gal - i got tired out just reading what you have been doing
> 
> sam, its not that i am an over achiever, its just that with everything going on, i let stuff just sit, and that gets on my one good nerve. i can chill with the best of them and when its cold out and non of this stuff needs doing, i am a slug. but since i knew i had this one day, i needed to get done as much as i could. so today was a good day. i tell you, there must be a knack to the leaf blowing thing, honestly i think it would have been faster to rake them. at times i would do good, but other times i would end up with a face full of dirt/dust. it took me a couple hrs but i got it all out of my yard an ready for the vacume truck to come get. now everytime maddi goes out i won't have to rake leaves when she comes inside.
> after bj got home and we cleaned up and went to get something to eat, i tell you my baked sweet tator had long left me. i went to hospital to check on sister, hr oldest daughter was there, she and i both discussed her toes, the nurse looked at them also, she called the dr about them and he knew about her toes. whatever.anyway, finally they got a iv started, it was going to be a central line if no one could get one started. so many problems, i left after they gave her the pain stuff. she has a blood infection, i bet its from the toes. but what do i know?


----------



## Pup lover

Have Sam's spagetti sauce in the crock pot it smells amazing! Cant wait until tomorrow to try it!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Joe P said:


> Hi dream weaver I have not talked to you in an age how are you sport?


Hi Joe.... (My dad always called me and others sport....) I have been fighting the good fight and have just been able to get $5,000 worth of medication to cure this stupid fungus in my lung FREE. i'm also going to have two crowns started on Monday. Decorating for Christmas has taken all week and still not done. Mom continues to have ups and downs that throw me for a loop occsionally, but I'm getting better about not letting them consume me.

So glad to hear that Anthony has a better job situation and will be in his own place..... I know tomorrow is busy for you but hope you get to do a little "listening to the quiet" next week....

I also am spending way too much time trying to catch up on computer. I'm so glad Sam has suggested that we delete the stuff that isn't pertinent.... It will make reading so much easier.... Hang in there. Maybe the New Year will find us both with manageable schedules...


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> I wanted to post the sweater again with the bunny KAL that Darowil had us do added to the sweater. I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to my great niece play with it but not lose it. More firsts. Have never done a pocket before, never did a separate cable trim before, never did a one piece top down sweater before, and never added a toy to a sweater. It will fit in the pocket when not played with. The little legs on the sheep buttons move.... :lol:


What an adorable sweater/bunny, I want one. lol, you did a wonderful job on all of your firsts there.


----------



## pammie1234

Bulldog, your plate is full! Stress can be such a crippler. Please take care of yourself. You have our complete support and feel free to use our ears for listening. It is also a help to just write it out! So all the way around, the KTP is a good, safe place for you.

5, I'm so sorry that you have to go through this with your ex. Even if his name is on the deed, I can't understand why he would want to come to your house! Unless, he just wants to make you miserable! Please don't give him that satisfaction! Take care of yourself so that you will be up for the challenge. Do he and your DH get along? Or are you single? I can't remember. Just know that we will be there for you!


----------



## Redkimba

checking in real quick. I just came back from a potluck for my weight-loss/walkers group. The roasted maple vegetables were a big hit.

Here's the original recipe:

Maple Butternut Squash with Crispy Pancetta
9 cup(s) uncooked butternut squash, cubed 
2 Tbsp olive oil 
2 tsp fresh thyme, leaves 
1 1/2 tsp kosher salt 
1/8 tsp black pepper, freshly ground 
1 oz pancetta, finely chopped 
2 Tbsp maple syrup 

Preheat oven to 425ºF.

In a large bowl, combine squash, oil, thyme, salt and pepper; toss to combine.

Remove baking sheets from oven and carefully divide squash between sheets; spread into single layer. Roast squash, tossing about halfway through cooking, until tender inside but slightly browned and crisp on outside, about 40 minutes.

While squash is cooking, heat a medium nonstick pan over medium-high heat. Add pancetta and cook, stirring frequently, until golden brown, about 3 1/2 to 4 minutes; remove from skillet and set aside.

Transfer squash to a serving platter or bowl and sprinkle with pancetta and maple syrup; toss to coat and serve immediately. Yields about 3/4 cup per serving. 

**
I substituted parsnips for half of the butternut squash, sugar-free pancake syrup for the maple syrup, and turkey bacon for the pancetta, but the rest was the same.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Southerngal..... Sorry that sis is bouncing from one problem to another... It is great that mom is able to drive herself around now and that therapy has started... You do have a plate full and the holiday season only adds to it. Don't forget to take a few minutes to recharge your own batteries. 9now, had I been doing those leaves, I would not have been able to resist jumping right into the middle of the pile. - how I long for the days when we could burn leaves... it is a smell I love.)


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I am going to bid you all goodnight. I am tired tonight. I wanted to work on another project today and did not get to it so will be working on it tomorrow. Night night.


----------



## Dreamweaver

*Poledra* Great pictures... especially the lake, deer and sunset... You and DH look pretty good too...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Finally, caught up.... even with peole being better about deleting repeats, there is still a lot of reading. I'm going to go do a couple puzzles, throw some more ornaments on the tree and call it a night.

Funny, DH picked a movie tonight (The Mechanic) All of sudden, I heard a familiar voice. My SIL was on screen. We didn't realize he was in this movie.... we just talked to him earlier today about his car and he had to rush off for a shoot. Nothing like taking another job to have a bunch of offers pop up.....


----------



## Poledra65

Frog Queen said:


> Hi. Is it ok to pop in for a quick cup of tea? I've not been to this table before but I saw the pic of the gorgeous little daxie that is most definitely destined for Sorlenna...and I just wanted to brag about my own fur baby, Bear, who is 17 weeks old now. He brings great big smiles to everyone he meets (no fear and a joyful nature) and I thought you might like to see him in all his fluffy, scruffy gorgeousness!


Hi Frog Queen, nice to meet you and Bear, he is indeed a cute baby and I'm sure he brings all sorts of joy into your life. 
Hope you stop at our table often, we have plenty of room and the more the merrier.


----------



## Poledra65

Julie, Ringo looks so great, I think about you and Ringo every day since my neighbor on the west side has 3 corgies, one is just a pup she got on Wed from Chicago, he is a cutie, I'll see if I can get a pic to post for you. Not that I don't think of you regularly anyway, but they just bring you to mind when I see them.


----------



## Poledra65

Sandy said:


> IT'S OFFICIAL!!!! I will never be able to catch up with last week. Now I need your help... if there is anything really important that I missed between pages 68-143 would someone let me know? Especially any pictures. I have been trying all week to catch up and it is impossible. Right now there are 15 pages so I'm behind even more! Thanks for your help!


Lol, you are in good company, I'm right there with you, had to just let it go, oh well.


----------



## pammie1234

I'm jumping in here too. Pontuf you can do it. I had never done dpns before either and thought I couldn't do it but a hat I wanted to do for my sister called for them. Sometimes I just jump in and challenge myself and you know what. I did it. :? I still can't quite believe it.

I love this pattern! Did you say where you got it, or is it your own design? It really looks difficult! Great job!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well you know the rug I've been working on...all I can say is that when it get finished it will be perfect and I will have had lots of practice with cables. Gotta laugh... :lol: :lol:  :lol: Going to eat some pie right now.


----------



## Southern Gal

Gweniepooh said:


> Not so much. I got a phone call from the ex. He is talking about coming here for Christmas. Stressed and nightmares tonight so no sleep will be had. :thumbdown:


Can you not tell him he is not welcome or is that not an option? I hate to see such an unwanted situation.[/quote]

oh 5, i agree, can't you stop him. he has no part in your life now.


----------



## Poledra65

Sq_Dancer said:


> Can you imagine the days when someone would be this delighted to get the ironing board for Christmas??? The sit down model looks interesting but I think kind of impractical. I would be jumping up and down to get every angle anyway. Luckily we do not have to do as much ironing anymore.


Lol, I enjoy ironing as it's a stress reliever for me, but I think if my DH gave me an ironing board of any kind for Christmas, I'd hit him over the head with it. lol... Thank goodness he has more sense than to do so. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Christmas in Switzerland


I never got to have that special fondue when I was over there. Wish I wasn't overweight. Would be fabulous for a party. My best friend in Germany went to Switzerland and had the fondue and said it was great.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> I'm jumping in here too. Pontuf you can do it. I had never done dpns before either and thought I couldn't do it but a hat I wanted to do for my sister called for them. Sometimes I just jump in and challenge myself and you know what. I did it. :? I still can't quite believe it.
> 
> I love this pattern! Did you say where you got it, or is it your own design? It really looks difficult! Great job!


It is #09 Cabled Tam by Jennifer Hagan..Vogue Knitting, Holiday 2008 
First time with dpn's and starts from center out.
Thank you. Anything for my sister.


----------



## Southern Gal

Dreamweaver said:


> Southerngal..... , had I been doing those leaves, I would not have been able to resist jumping right into the middle of the pile. - how I long for the days when we could burn leaves... it is a smell I love.)


i grew up with wood heat, and even now as we drive somewhere, if i smell wood smoke, i just love that smell, also leaves. but jumping into a pile of leaves, not at my age :? i learned my lesson a month ago when i jumped off the steps at church to smash a moth, duh, i was down in my hip and lower back for a month. it takes a while, but i get it, i am older. supposed to make wise choices...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Finally, caught up.... even with peole being better about deleting repeats, there is still a lot of reading. I'm going to go do a couple puzzles, throw some more ornaments on the tree and call it a night.
> 
> Funny, DH picked a movie tonight (The Mechanic) All of sudden, I heard a familiar voice. My SIL was on screen. We didn't realize he was in this movie.... we just talked to him earlier today about his car and he had to rush off for a shoot. Nothing like taking another job to have a bunch of offers pop up.....


Did I understand this correctly. Your SIL is an actor and in The Mechanic. I have to get that movie. What part does he have so I can look for him. :thumbup: Just went online and ordered it from Netflix. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> I am going to bid you all goodnight. I am tired tonight. I wanted to work on another project today and did not get to it so will be working on it tomorrow. Night night.


Sleep well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to post the sweater again with the bunny KAL that Darowil had us do added to the sweater. I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to my great niece play with it but not lose it. More firsts. Have never done a pocket before, never did a separate cable trim before, never did a one piece top down sweater before, and never added a toy to a sweater. It will fit in the pocket when not played with. The little legs on the sheep buttons move.... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> What an adorable sweater/bunny, I want one. lol, you did a wonderful job on all of your firsts there.
Click to expand...

Aw shucks, thanks Poledra.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns, hope that the fibro is backing off and you are feeling a bit more yourself today/night.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much. I got a phone call from the ex. He is talking about coming here for Christmas. Stressed and nightmares tonight so no sleep will be had. My nerves are a mess. :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

5, we are all concerned for you. What are you planning to do? Can you stay with your parents? Hate to think of you so stressed out.


----------



## gottastch

Pontuf said:


> Does your yarn have sparkles in it, the mug rug!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gottastch and 5mmdpn is this Hexagon Mug Rug project for a beginner? I've never used dpns and I want to learn. I love this project . Is it simple enough? What do you all think? Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jumping in here too. Pontuf you can do it. I had never done dpns before either and thought I couldn't do it but a hat I wanted to do for my sister called for them. Sometimes I just jump in and challenge myself and you know what. I did it. :? I still can't quite believe it.
> 
> Pontuf, the mug rug yarn was plain old variegated kitchen cotton in Christmas colors. I thought that was the best choice since I am a "spiller" and the kitchen cotton can easily be washed and possibly lends itself better to this type of project...just my humble opinion, as always
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> *chuckles* sometimes a knitter can "over think" simple things. Just pick up the dpns, cast on 30 stitches, divide them evenly with ten stitches on 3 needles, join in the round and start knitting with the 4th needle. You will see, you just go round and round and round. There is only one direction to knit.


I either over think or under think...LOL. At least I'm thinking...I think...LOL. Am looking forward to giving this coaster a try.[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: You can do it!!! Besides, if you have trouble, take a picture and add a text and one of our resident experts will help. After all, we have 5mmdpns.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Angora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 5. Knew there had to be a better way without notching my needles.
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you understood what I was saying. Sometimes it takes a leap over the cliff to realize that the water is a long way from the top!
> 
> ;-) :-D
Click to expand...

Yes, and I've sure been leaping. :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: What's that saying...Fool's step in where angels fear to tread.
I just jump and hope for the best and it usually turns out ok. That is only when it comes to knitting. The rest of my life I am pretty conservative. :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pup lover said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns, hope that the fibro is backing off and you are feeling a bit more yourself today/night.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much. I got a phone call from the ex. He is talking about coming here for Christmas. Stressed and nightmares tonight so no sleep will be had. My nerves are a mess. :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who invited him?! I would be telling him he is not welcome there. I believe we all need to take a trip to 5's home with our needles and have a come to Jesus talk with him! Seriously 5 is there anyway to keep him away? My heart goes out to you dear, I can imagine the thoughts and feelings you are dealing with right now. Know that we are all here for you.
Click to expand...

Just make sure you use steel needles and that the ends are finely sharpened! I have the bic lighters all ready to heat the ends too! I told him it is not wise to come here. But he always does what he wants to. I will go somewhere else if he shows up. And in the meantime, the mind goes at full speed madly off in all directions! Thank you for the support! :|


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't had a chance to read any posts yet, yesterday we didn't get home from Ft. Collins until a little late and today DH and I went to Guernsey State Park about 40 minutes or so north of us, it was a wonderful day.
> Hope everyone is doing well and having a great day/evening.
> Here are some pics of our day today and also the sunset this evening when we were leaving the park.


What great photos Poledra. We get to see Guernsey Park right at the same time we are talking about Guernsey sweaters. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: How nice to see your lovely face and how happy you look. What fun and thanks so much for taking these photos to share. What a beautiful place.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pray for you...for your health, peace, happiness, endurance...I could go on and on but know that I care/love you and am concerned for your well being.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Heart, I so appreciate all your good wishes. I really am feeling pretty darned good but just want to know for sure that the fungus is totally gone from lungs, as it's presence makes all my cancer screens a little suspect. Mom is such sweetheart.... but living alone and so socially isolated is just not a good situation, especially with the memory loss, and I just do not have the desire, time or endurance to run two houses and be her only support. After the first of the year, I will be insisting that brothers help or that she use some of the resources available to be more independent....
Click to expand...

Yes Dreamweaver, it is time they get this finally cleared up. Too scary to have cancer screens suspect. Yikes. That alone takes 10 yrs. off your life. Will be glad when you get a long needed break with your mom. Hugs


----------



## mjs

Gweniepooh said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> RedHeart SuperSaver. That said, it is very durable..... softens when washed and is reasonably priced. I wonder if an application of a non-greasy hand creme would help.....
> 
> 
> 
> Durability was why I am using it; I'll see if I can find some non-greasy hand cream as you suggested. I have some I stuff I used when doing a lot of quilting...think it was called utter butter (also used on teets of cows) that might work. Will check in craft froom to see if I still have any of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bag balm
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

5mm I'm sharpening my needles as we speak. Prayers for peace for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

charliesaunt said:


> [
> Yesterday I received a bill for $2,275 from Baptist Hospital for 2 appointments and 3 injections that all should have been submitted to both Medicare and my private insurance.
> When I called to inquire, the answer I received was, "we are switching our computer programs over for the New Year."
> 
> So, if I hadn't been on top of the situation and was perhaps older, I would have paid the bill or at least worried about paying the bill.
> 
> They will submit to Medicare and my supplemental insurance and we'll see what happens.
> 
> HEALTHCARE = FRUSTRATION!!!


Wow, that must have been pretty scary to get a bill that size. Glad you got it straightened out. I know when I was working in the Cancer Center, one lady who worked at the hospital was getting treatment there and she told me that even with insurance she could lose everything. Guess there must be a lot of costs that aren't covered. Perhaps even treatments.


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> 5, I'm so sorry that you have to go through this with your ex. Even if his name is on the deed, I can't understand why he would want to come to your house! Unless, he just wants to make you miserable! Please don't give him that satisfaction! Take care of yourself so that you will be up for the challenge. Do he and your DH get along? Or are you single? I can't remember. Just know that we will be there for you!


Pammie the "ex" is how I think of the Dammed Husband in my head. We are still married. A divorce is not possible. He is tormenting me and hopefully, it is only mind games he is playing. Of course the abused person always will retreat back into 'survival mode' in her head, cause that is all she had before, a very false sense of security. 
I need to go find my panic meds to take before I get to bed tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Angora, My mother made the tree skirt for me. I am so glad I have it. She also made some crocheted candles that fit over paper towel rolls that match in colour. They have a flounce around them. My mother learnt to crochet with yarn a little in her later years. She made each of us a beautiful bedspread in colours for our rooms with Granny Squares. She also made matching pillow shams and I made a lovely duvet cover to go with the colours. Somehow, between my move from my house in BC to the Storage Container that all my belongings were stored in, they all disappeared. Still have the Candles and the tree skirt so will treasure them. Thank you for noticing them.
> 
> Dancer, did you make that lovely tree skirt??? I'm thinking the answer has to be YES.
> Pg 16


[/quote]

You are welcome. How precious that tree skirt is and what a terrible shame those other boxes got lost, but you know, your memories aren't lost. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

Thank you everyone for all your kind thoughts about my submitted pattern and recipe for this first Christmassy pattern/recipe exchange on KTP! For any that have missed it, I reposted the whole pattern on page 10, with a photo. I truly don't know why it won't open but I did find a code in one of the spaces that showed up when I turned on whatever it is that shows you every single thing in the document. I deleted it. Since some can open the recipe but not the pattern (they are both in Microsoft Word), I'm thinking maybe that "code" was the culprit. My friend doesn't have Word either but she can still access documents I send her. I'm sure it is a software thing - whatever! I now know to just post straight onto KTP so as not to cause problems for anyone else. I think it is great fun to see what everyone is contributing and we all know how much we like patterns/recipes  

Today dear husband wanted to go back to the casino and play bingo...he got the free basic package for his birthday. I had to purchase mine and I tell you, the people around us knew we didn't know what we were doing. They were telling us which color of paper (cards) to use and we were trying to help each other out - it was pretty funny...the episode of Lucy and Ethel in the candy factory comes to mind, except we were jugging cards and dobbers (sp?) instead of candy - hahahaha. Needless to say, the closest we came to winning anything was when dear husband was two numbers away from covering his whole card...that would have been $400. He sat and sat and sat and the numbers he needed were never called  It was just not meant to be. We had fun anyway and that's what counts. I told dear husband that you wished him a happy birthday and he was amazed. I had to show him the post - ha! 

Again, keep up the good "work" (stitching/cooking/baking) and keep on sharing!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 5. Knew there had to be a better way without notching my needles.
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you understood what I was saying. Sometimes it takes a leap over the cliff to realize that the water is a long way from the top!
> 
> ;-) :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and I've sure been leaping. :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: What's that saying...Fool's step in where angels fear to tread.
> I just jump and hope for the best and it usually turns out ok. That is only when it comes to knitting. The rest of my life I am pretty conservative. :wink:
Click to expand...

*chuckles* yes, sometimes the best way is to blindly knit while keeping both eyes on the pattern and following it exactly as it states. (When you knit socks with the heel flap, the turning of the heel is exactly that, especially if you have never knit socks before.)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> Just saw my girlfriend's husband Eric on TV and Facebook. His family owns 4 Sons gas stations. Their station in Fountain Hills, Arizona (a suburb of Phoenix and just up the road from me)sold the other winning Powerball lottery ticket on Wednesday. I don't think whoever bought it has come forward yet. It was really funny because Elissa was texting all of us girls on Wednesday and asking our lucky numbers. She said that normally they sell 300 lottery tickets an hour but on Wednesday they were selling 3,000 an hour. Think she was talking about all their stations combined. That's a lot of tickets!


How exciting and what a surprise for you to see him on tv. Here's Dreamweaver with her SIL in the movies and you with the friend's DH on tv. Pretty exciting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> Angora 1 wrote: I just feel like since joining Knitting Paradise and the TKP along with taking lessons, that my creativity is coming alive again. The flame had gone out for sooooo long. Over 30 years since I knit. Inspiration and perspiration and off I go.


Sweetie, it may have been 30 years, but know one can tell it in your work. Your creativity, eye for color, and work is perfection at its best. You all have change Avatars and I am just figuring out who is who! LOL![/quote]

Bulldog, thank you so very much. Yes, it has been a while since we've seen you and so many of us changed avatars.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> 5mm I'm sharpening my needles as we speak. Prayers for peace for you.


Thank you. Bring yarn, may need to tie him up to get him to hold still. 
Sam, I may need the puppies for some pet therapy for my head.


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns - bring you and yours to my house for Christmas and leave the ex to wonder why no one is at your house - hahahahaha. I, too, am sharpening up my dpns and am looking for my candle lighter to make the ends hot to help out


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> I had a great uncle who had a brilliant thought. :idea:
> His wife was a nagger and would not cease with her tongue and from the time she woke up to the time she went to bed all she did was natter natter natter. He often spent time away in the barns or fishing or trapping. (hmmmm, wonder why). Anyways he would try to ignore her and that did not work either. He went to town and bought a pair of hearing aids. Put them in his ears and explained he needed them. Well, when wife would get started nattering, he would look puzzled at her, then said, he needed new batteries, he could not hear what she was saying. She shut up.  Then when he would take out his hearing aid and she would natter on :evil: , he again looked puzzled at her. He explained that since he had no batteries, there wasnt any point in wearing the hearing aids. She kept quiet. : And they lived happily in peace and quiet ever after. True story!  :-D
> My uncle had the bluest twinkliest eyes ever and when he was explaining his reasoning he winked at me and said "the angel declared peace on earth -- I just had to figure out how to get mine!"  :thumbup:


Great story. :thumbup: Wise Man :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Joe P said:


> did not get to read any but I had to take Mother to the E.R. because she had a blood vessel pop in her right eye and her provider wanted her to be seen. So I spent 3 hours or so waiting for her to be seen. She needs to rest and try not to stress with coughing or straining etc, and she will heal. So I took her to lunch at mcDonald's her favorite spot and then she wanted a few things to make her famous meat loaf for tomorrow when we have our conference call with the grands and great grands which has become a weekly thing.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week I will be moving Anthony into his house next door, finally and i will be knitting no time for reading, sorry to say. joe p.


Joe, so glad that your mom is going to be okay and hope all goes well with Anthony's move, at least it's close so that should help. Have a great call with the kids.


----------



## gottastch

Wonderful news to share: Just when I thought the prospect of my brother and sis-in-law finding a house here was not going to happy yet this fall, I got an e-mail from him tonight saying that they signed a purchase agreement and are waiting to hear if it has been accepted. They could actually be in the house right around Christmas - amazing. I told him that it is supposed to be in the upper 50's/maybe close to 60 here on Monday...so much for Minne-snow-ta!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Ok, I am caught up for the moment! I am Mickey Moused OUT!! Had the GS overnight last night, we have recorded Mickey Mouse Clubhouse for him on the dvr, have about 15 of them and we watched all of them, some of them twice!! :shock: :? I was able to clean the kitchen, vacuum, laundry and work on some knitting while he was here. Its so much easier when they get to the age when you dont have to have an eye on them every second. He has been back to the dr and gotten more breathing treatments along with a chewable asthma medication. Hoping he will outgrow the asthma! Need to run to the store decided to make Sam's spagetti sauce and give it try see how it compares to my own, though since we did spagetti last week I think I will use campenelle noodles, those are my favorite.
> 
> Am so glad to hear that prayers for health and assistance with meds etc are being answered positively for all! If I try to acknowledge everyone here, I will never get done and will have written 10 pages of my own! Want to start decorating, need to do more knitting and some sewing, where to begin? First step, leave KTP for the moment anyway! Love Hugs and Prayers to All!


Fun with the Grandchildren. What a nice time you had. Glad to hear he is doing better with his asthma.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gottastch said:


> Wonderful news to share: Just when I thought the prospect of my brother and sis-in-law finding a house here was not going to happy yet this fall, I got an e-mail from him tonight saying that they signed a purchase agreement and are waiting to hear if it has been accepted. They could actually be in the house right around Christmas - amazing. I told him that it is supposed to be in the upper 50's/maybe close to 60 here on Monday...so much for Minne-snow-ta!


Congratulations to them. Hope it gets accepted. That would be so nice for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm I'm sharpening my needles as we speak. Prayers for peace for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Bring yarn, may need to tie him up to get him to hold still.
> Sam, I may need the puppies for some pet therapy for my head.
Click to expand...

Oh yes, and remember to leave all your dpn's in the chair pointing up.........Guess you will be putting notches on your needles too 5. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

Angora1 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful news to share: Just when I thought the prospect of my brother and sis-in-law finding a house here was not going to happy yet this fall, I got an e-mail from him tonight saying that they signed a purchase agreement and are waiting to hear if it has been accepted. They could actually be in the house right around Christmas - amazing. I told him that it is supposed to be in the upper 50's/maybe close to 60 here on Monday...so much for Minne-snow-ta!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to them. Hope it gets accepted. That would be so nice for you.
Click to expand...

Thanks Angora! He's been gone from this area for over 25 years now and I'm not sure he remembers how brutal a Minnesota winter can be (although not so much in the past few years). The good thing is that he and dear sis-in-law are retired now so if it is snowing, they just don't have to go anywhere. They are real close to their targeted area...not quite but close. I am anxious to know more details


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> I have been on here way too long, but it has been like a good dose of medicine.
> Hopes and prayers that everything gets better and less chaotic soon, we are always here if you need to vent or just talk things out. Hugs to keep you.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Poledra65 the pictures are great. Especially amazed you were able to get the wild deer photos. Also, assuming it was you and DH in photo it is good to put a face to a name.
> Glad you had such a nice trip.


Lol, yes that is us, he's much more photogenic than I. lol

The deer were amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> the story of my life - lol.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Stages of Life
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I really enjoyed this one Dancer. :thumbup: Sums it all up for sure.


----------



## gottastch

Time for me to head to bed. Tomorrow is the final birthday celebration of the weekend. I'm going to make the shaker lemon pie (that was posted during last week's KTP) and if all goes well, we will have the neighbors over for coffee and pie tomorrow afternoon. Lemon is dear husband's favorite and I may even try putting meringue on top...another of his favorites  He is a dear, sweet man and anything I can do to spoil him once in a while is very much fun for me


----------



## Cashmeregma

gottastch said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful news to share: Just when I thought the prospect of my brother and sis-in-law finding a house here was not going to happy yet this fall, I got an e-mail from him tonight saying that they signed a purchase agreement and are waiting to hear if it has been accepted. They could actually be in the house right around Christmas - amazing. I told him that it is supposed to be in the upper 50's/maybe close to 60 here on Monday...so much for Minne-snow-ta!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to them. Hope it gets accepted. That would be so nice for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Angora! He's been gone from this area for over 25 years now and I'm not sure he remembers how brutal a Minnesota winter can be (although not so much in the past few years). The good thing is that he and dear sis-in-law are retired now so if it is snowing, they just don't have to go anywhere. They are real close to their targeted area...not quite but close. I am anxious to know more details
Click to expand...

That will be so wonderful to have him near after so long a time.

I really enjoyed that link to the invisible knitting in the round tutorial. Thank you.


----------



## gottastch

Angora1 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful news to share: Just when I thought the prospect of my brother and sis-in-law finding a house here was not going to happy yet this fall, I got an e-mail from him tonight saying that they signed a purchase agreement and are waiting to hear if it has been accepted. They could actually be in the house right around Christmas - amazing. I told him that it is supposed to be in the upper 50's/maybe close to 60 here on Monday...so much for Minne-snow-ta!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to them. Hope it gets accepted. That would be so nice for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Angora! He's been gone from this area for over 25 years now and I'm not sure he remembers how brutal a Minnesota winter can be (although not so much in the past few years). The good thing is that he and dear sis-in-law are retired now so if it is snowing, they just don't have to go anywhere. They are real close to their targeted area...not quite but close. I am anxious to know more details
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will be so wonderful to have him near after so long a time.
> 
> I really enjoyed that link to the invisible knitting in the round tutorial. Thank you.
Click to expand...

You are quite welcome, Angora! I used to think I knew a little bit about knitting but boy, I found out I was wrong when I discovered You Tube and saw all those tutorials on how to do just everything. I realized how much more there is to learn and our KTP is a wonderful place to share...glad you found it useful


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns, hope that the fibro is backing off and you are feeling a bit more yourself today/night.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much. I got a phone call from the ex. He is talking about coming here for Christmas. Stressed and nightmares tonight so no sleep will be had. My nerves are a mess. :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

Oh my, well, I'll be praying rather fervishly that he changes his mind and soon so that it lessens your stress. Hugs, you sound like you could use a big one.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns, hope that the fibro is backing off and you are feeling a bit more yourself today/night.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much. I got a phone call from the ex. He is talking about coming here for Christmas. Stressed and nightmares tonight so no sleep will be had. My nerves are a mess. :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, well, I'll be praying rather fervishly that he changes his mind and soon so that it lessens your stress. Hugs, you sound like you could use a big one.
Click to expand...

I sure could use a hug. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> *Poledra* Great pictures... especially the lake, deer and sunset... You and DH look pretty good too...


Why thank you ma'am.

So cool that you got to see SIL in the movie as a bit of a surprise. lol, you just don't know where you'll be seeing him next. Glad the jobs keep coming for him.


----------



## margewhaples

Pup lover said:


> I always have a dishcloth on the needles and usually some kind of scarf so that I can switch around depending on level on concentration and so I can feel like Im accomplishing something.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for myself, last visit to the doctors and he advised very tlc for my nose with special treatments many times a day. I am doing my best with it and so far no further bleeds. I am still longing for that dog, companion and hoping one comes into my life soon. I was supposed to go to oncologist, but had to postpone because of nose bleed. Need to get blood work done too and then I am changing health plans, so I don't know what the further work-up will be. I am not going to treat regardless, so I really don't understand what they are worried about. I plan to live each day and let tomorrow take care of itself.
> I am stopping knitting on the shawls to interject some small
> projects:dishcloths so that I can have a sense of accomplishment. So long for tonight, it feels wonderful to at last be able to catch up. Marlark Marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Marge, you mentioned oncologist. Is cancer in the picture here?
> 
> It will be fun to do some small projects when in the midst of a shawl or sweater. I like to do the same thing.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sometime this year I was feeling really bad and the doctor just sent all kinds of bloodwork out and in that they found"M" bodies which are immature blood cells with different morphology. A certain % of people with these bodies develop
multiple myeloma and so for the present it is watch and wait and observe for hypercalcemia, anemia, renal aberration, and body thinning, which are the prinicple symptoms. Prognosis is 10 years after diagnosis- so possibly the rest of my lifetime anyway. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> What great photos Poledra. We get to see Guernsey Park right at the same time we are talking about Guernsey sweaters. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: How nice to see your lovely face and how happy you look. What fun and thanks so much for taking these photos to share. What a beautiful place.


It's gorgeous there, I'll post a few more pics in a bit. Thank you, we had fun, we always laugh and chatter away when we get to go hiking.


----------



## Poledra65

HOLY COW! Guernsey, Jersey, or any other, I'm ALL caught up. Yay!! I feel like I'm back in the fold.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Kaye, your pictures were lovely. But I must say that in the second picture they were looking more like guernsey deers than guernsey cows! haha


----------



## Sandy

gottastch said:


> Time for me to head to bed. Tomorrow is the final birthday celebration of the weekend. I'm going to make the shaker lemon pie (that was posted during last week's KTP) and if all goes well, we will have the neighbors over for coffee and pie tomorrow afternoon. Lemon is dear husband's favorite and I may even try putting meringue on top...another of his favorites  He is a dear, sweet man and anything I can do to spoil him once in a while is very much fun for me


What page was the recipe on? I would love the recipe. I tried a search but couldn't find it. Maybe you could repost the recipe for me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Poledra65

Well, night all, hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday/Monday.


----------



## iamsam

sorlenna - shooting you lots of positive energy - a couple of days and you will have a new puppy.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought if you wanted him you got him. Wow, they must really try and match dogs to families :?: Had no idea you would have to go through waiting like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not quite that simple with this agency. They are not the city shelter (who would probably have handed him off with a thanks and good luck); this is an organization that does not have a shelter per se (no physical location where all the dogs are kept)--instead, they foster all their animals, and (understandably) the foster parents want them to go to good homes. So here's how it went:
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Kaye, your pictures were lovely. But I must say that in the second picture they were looking more like guernsey deers than guernsey cows! haha


LOL Mule deer, they are huge. Next trip to Fort Collins I'll get you all pics of the Buffalo that are grazing on the ranch along hte way, must be almost a thousand head.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures poledra - the picture of the deer - was that snow on the ground? none of the other pictures show any snow. love the picture of you and your husband - always nice to put a face to a name.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't had a chance to read any posts yet, yesterday we didn't get home from Ft. Collins until a little late and today DH and I went to Guernsey State Park about 40 minutes or so north of us, it was a wonderful day.
> Hope everyone is doing well and having a great day/evening.
> Here are some pics of our day today and also the sunset this evening when we were leaving the park.


----------



## iamsam

i thought she was going to move next to one of your brothers jynx - or did that fal by the wayside. you certainly can't run two households nor be her only support - you have a life and you need to be able to live it without a lot of hassle. maybe it is time for another come to jesus talk with you brothers - after the first of the year. don't forget to breath.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pray for you...for your health, peace, happiness, endurance...I could go on and on but know that I care/love you and am concerned for your well being.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Heart, I so appreciate all your good wishes. I really am feeling pretty darned good but just want to know for sure that the fungus is totally gone from lungs, as it's presence makes all my cancer screens a little suspect. Mom is such sweetheart.... but living alone and so socially isolated is just not a good situation, especially with the memory loss, and I just do not have the desire, time or endurance to run two houses and be her only support. After the first of the year, I will be insisting that brothers help or that she use some of the resources available to be more independent....
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaye, your pictures were lovely. But I must say that in the second picture they were looking more like guernsey deers than guernsey cows! haha
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Mule deer, they are huge. Next trip to Fort Collins I'll get you all pics of the Buffalo that are grazing on the ranch along hte way, must be almost a thousand head.
Click to expand...

That would be some kind of wonderful picture! a sight to see and be awed by! I love buffalo (not to eat as I dont think I really did have any). There was the Riding Mountain National Park not that was to the west of where I lived as a teenager. We would sometimes go for a drive through the park and through the buffalo herds. Mind you sometimes you drove at a standstill if there were any on the road.


----------



## iamsam

you came to the right place bulldog - prayers flying wherever they go - and lots of healing energy coming to your house for everyone - it all seems to happen at one time - and this is not good for your peace of mind - holding you close in thought betty - we all have your back.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Gwenie, I said to delete everything that is not pertinent to our comments. Am I deleting too much?
> 
> I have been on here way too long, but it has been like a good dose of medicine. I hate to put a damper on all the upbeat spirits here today, but would you all please keep me in your prayers...so many of you on here are dealing with so many issues...Jynx, Julie, Southern Girl, Sassafras, Budasha, just to name a few...I feel bad even saying anything. Stress is going to do me in. This grandaughter living with us brings a lot of hurdles for us to overcome, our oldest daughter is going through major health issues, my middle daughter (mother to my grandaughter) has two other children, both giving her problems...daddy works offshore on rigs and is home very little to keep roof over their heads, so we have to step in and help all the time, my baby daughter is facing back surgery, my son is suffering from anxiety/stress that is job related, and my precious DH is not in good helth...Please don't think me a party pooper, but could really use some prayer...God love and bless you all...Betty


----------



## iamsam

how are the desert temperatures sassafras?

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Bulldog our prayers are with you and family. Sounds like a heaping plateful to me. Still, you sound like you are full of love. Hope you are receiving the love back.
> Desert Joy/Sassafras


----------



## pammie1234

It is #09 Cabled Tam by Jennifer Hagan..Vogue Knitting, Holiday 2008 
First time with dpn's and starts from center out.
Thank you. Anything for my sister.[/quote]

Thank you! I guess I'll have to search for the magazine. I'll check the library.


----------



## iamsam

sounds good dancer - i wonder if it would be like testing a pumpkin - a silver knife inserted comes out clean then it is done.

guess one just experiements.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Butter Tarts
> Preheat oven 400*F
> 1/3 c butter
> 1 tsp vanilla
> 1 egg
> 1 c brown sugar
> 2 tbsp milk
> 1/2 c raisins
> 
> mix together and put in raw tart shells. Bake in oven.
> 
> I do not know for how long as I do not have that written down but you can keep an eye on it and you will know.


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> It is #09 Cabled Tam by Jennifer Hagan..Vogue Knitting, Holiday 2008
> First time with dpn's and starts from center out.
> Thank you. Anything for my sister.


Thank you! I guess I'll have to search for the magazine. I'll check the library.[/quote]

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cabled-tam-2


----------



## iamsam

certainly he doesn't mean in your house five - you are strong girlfriend - you know what NO means and that you are allowed to use it. maybe it is time to make a move where he doesn't know where you are. you keep us aware of what is going on five - he is in a wheelchair - don't you dare push it up the ramp. better yet - have the ramp taken out.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns, hope that the fibro is backing off and you are feeling a bit more yourself today/night.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much. I got a phone call from the ex. He is talking about coming here for Christmas. Stressed and nightmares tonight so no sleep will be had. My nerves are a mess. :thumbdown:
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

5, my heart goes out to you. Please stay strong and do what is best for you, such as being gone when he comes. You are a strong women and will be able to handle this in a manner that is best for you.

Love the pictures. It was and is somewhat warm here. Many people are wearing shorts and flip flops! Those of you in the cold, please stay warm!


----------



## iamsam

weimfam - thank you for the kind words - and thank you for joining us at the knitting tea party. we hope you will come back real soon - we will be here everyday until next friday and five when a new knitting tea party starts and we start all over again. so plan on spending some time with us - more voices in the conversations means much more interesting conversations. we always have plenty of hot tea and lots of room at the table. we'll be looking for you.

sam



weimfam said:


> Sam, I do so enjoy your newsy letters! Thank you so much for always cheering my day! jenny


----------



## iamsam

thanks redkimba - that sounds really good - i love parsips - that was a good addition.

sam



Redkimba said:


> checking in real quick. I just came back from a potluck for my weight-loss/walkers group. The roasted maple vegetables were a big hit.
> 
> Here's the original recipe:
> 
> Maple Butternut Squash with Crispy Pancetta


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> certainly he doesn't mean in your house five - you are strong girlfriend - you know what NO means and that you are allowed to use it. maybe it is time to make a move where he doesn't know where you are. you keep us aware of what is going on five - he is in a wheelchair - don't you dare push it up the ramp. better yet - have the ramp taken out.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns, hope that the fibro is backing off and you are feeling a bit more yourself today/night.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much. I got a phone call from the ex. He is talking about coming here for Christmas. Stressed and nightmares tonight so no sleep will be had. My nerves are a mess. :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The ramp was taken out four months after he was gone. No chance of me even pushing him down the ramp and wishing for a pit bull to greet him at the bottom. Thank you Sam.


----------



## iamsam

i gather we had to do a bit of frogging gwen.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well you know the rug I've been working on...all I can say is that when it get finished it will be perfect and I will have had lots of practice with cables. Gotta laugh... :lol: :lol:  :lol: Going to eat some pie right now.


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> 5, my heart goes out to you. Please stay strong and do what is best for you, such as being gone when he comes. You are a strong women and will be able to handle this in a manner that is best for you.


If I had a million dollars, 
I would buy me a house
with an armed guard at the front door, 
and an armed tank at the back.

no I would not. I would buy an island and stick him on it and leave him there without a way back.


----------



## iamsam

am i allowed to ask why you couldn't divorce him?

sam

i'd boot his a.. out in the snow and tell him to get lost.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5, I'm so sorry that you have to go through this with your ex. Even if his name is on the deed, I can't understand why he would want to come to your house! Unless, he just wants to make you miserable! Please don't give him that satisfaction! Take care of yourself so that you will be up for the challenge. Do he and your DH get along? Or are you single? I can't remember. Just know that we will be there for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie the "ex" is how I think of the Dammed Husband in my head.  We are still married. A divorce is not possible. He is tormenting me and hopefully, it is only mind games he is playing. Of course the abused person always will retreat back into 'survival mode' in her head, cause that is all she had before, a very false sense of security.
> I need to go find my panic meds to take before I get to bed tonight.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

good one gottastch.

sam



gottastch said:


> Wonderful news to share: Just when I thought the prospect of my brother and sis-in-law finding a house here was not going to happy yet this fall, I got an e-mail from him tonight saying that they signed a purchase agreement and are waiting to hear if it has been accepted. They could actually be in the house right around Christmas - amazing. I told him that it is supposed to be in the upper 50's/maybe close to 60 here on Monday...so much for Minne-snow-ta!


----------



## iamsam

that's how good marriages are made gottastch - makes me feel good just to hear you talk about it.

sam



gottastch said:


> Time for me to head to bed. Tomorrow is the final birthday celebration of the weekend. I'm going to make the shaker lemon pie (that was posted during last week's KTP) and if all goes well, we will have the neighbors over for coffee and pie tomorrow afternoon. Lemon is dear husband's favorite and I may even try putting meringue on top...another of his favorites  He is a dear, sweet man and anything I can do to spoil him once in a while is very much fun for me


----------



## iamsam

sending you bushels of positive healing energy marge - hopefully it will not be as bad as you think.

sam

Sometime this year I was feeling really bad and the doctor just sent all kinds of bloodwork out and in that they found"M" bodies which are immature blood cells with different morphology. A certain % of people with these bodies develop
multiple myeloma and so for the present it is watch and wait and observe for hypercalcemia, anemia, renal aberration, and body thinning, which are the prinicple symptoms. Prognosis is 10 years after diagnosis- so possibly the rest of my lifetime anyway. Marlark Marge.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

lovely pictures poledra - love the kitten picture.

would not have wanted to be in the car.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> HOLY COW! Guernsey, Jersey, or any other, I'm ALL caught up. Yay!! I feel like I'm back in the fold.


----------



## iamsam

here you go sandy

sam

Shaker Lemon Pie

9" double pie crust
2 large lemons, washed clean
2 cups sugar
4 eggs, well beaten

Oven at 450*F. Slice lemons thin as paper, rind and all. Combine lemon slices with sugar and mix well. Let stand 2 hours, preferably overnight. Blend occasionally. Add beaten eggs and mix well.

Turn into 9" pie shell and arrange lemon slices evenly on bottom crust. Cover with top crust and cut vents near center. Bake 15 minutes at 450*F. Reduce to 375*F and bake for 20 minutes or until knife inserted near edge comes out clean.

Cool before serving. Refrigerate any left-over pie.

Sounds great to me.

Ohio joy/ktp


----------



## Bulldog

[Bulldog, we care about you 
Thank you dear lady and all others who have responded to my posts. Prayers are soooooo appreciated. It is my son who suffers from anxiety. My Dr is concerned that I am under too much stress and insomnia. Good luck with that!
As for my back, guess pain is just in picture for me. Made it through thanksgiving. Spent long hours working in church kitchen preparing dressing with the other workers, then worked the kitchen the day of. Of coarse, I had my own preparations at home. My back hurts when standing, sitting, or walking long periods, but one does what one has to do. Take pain med when I go to bed on bad days. Just grateful to be walking. Others much worse than I for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes I did do a good bit of frogging. Refuse to quit now until I get it back to where it was. Will be here at least another hour but that's okay. It is looking very nice thank you very much...it's what I get for being on KTP, watching TV, and knitting all at the same time. LOL. Of course it hasn't stopped me from still trying to do it either. Just have TV on something I can pretty much just listen to and not watch. Since DH usually goes to bed sooooo much earlier than I do it is a bad habit of mine. The TV is my "white noise" so to speak or maybe better put as my company.


----------



## Bulldog

Betty.... OF COURSE..... Stress is so debilitating and you have got a boatload of it. It is so hard for us to watch our children struggle. I hope that all medical issues will be resolved and the kids might be able to stand on their own a little more. Stress is very tiring for your DH as well. I hope that things will improve and find the New Year much better for all...[/quote]

Thank you, my precious friend


----------



## Bulldog

Not as damper at all Bulldog! That is what we are all here for, is to support each other through the rough times and send out healing thoughts and prayers for each other and our families. Please dont forget to take care of yourself, its so easy to forget to take time for yourself when so much is going on in your family. Come chat anytime, always someone here to listen![/quote]

Thank you, dear lady.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Lurker 2, I love that pattern and the yarn looks soooo soft and yummy.


Thank you! It is a very fine and soft yarn!


----------



## Bulldog

[.Pammie wrote: You have our complete support and feel free to use our ears for listening. It is also a help to just write it out! So all the way around, the KTP is a good, safe place for you.

thank you, sweet lady. I feel like I am surrounded by angels


----------



## Bulldog

Poledra65Hopes and prayers that everything gets better and less chaotic soon said:


> Thank you, sweet lady. You are all angels unaware!


----------



## Bulldog

thewren said:


> you came to the right place bulldog - prayers flying wherever they go - and lots of healing energy coming to your house for everyone - it all seems to happen at one time - and this is not good for your peace of mind - holding you close in thought betty - we all have your back.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thank you so very much, Sam. You have no idea what these words mean to me. You are such a compassionate man, loved by all


----------



## pammie1234

I should be in bed, but I really don't want to! I love the night; watching TV, knitting, and checking KTP! Maybe I have insomnia, or I'm a vampire!


----------



## iamsam

way past my bedtime - think i will turn in for now. 

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Night Sam....get some rest. Pammie I'm right here with you tonight but only for a short time more. I think I just get so focused sometimes that I can't relax into a sleep mode.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> [ I finally notched my needles, which is not recommended by any means to do. Perhaps our more experienced knitters have tips? I'm always amazed when I am done and literally can't believe what can be done with our needles. Isn't it magic :!:


Others may have suggested, but with over 20 pages over to go I will forget by the time to the end. If you have different colours (whihc you probably won't do as you use them) you can use one needle of a different colour as needle 1, making it easy to work out which the rest are.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Night all. Got to head to bed. Have a good morning.


----------



## kiwi11

Only 9.30 pm Sun eve here in NZ- just finished cutting up T/shirts for yarn-bought them at the local Op shop and plan to make a bathroom rug- they are in white and khaki. XL men's so there would be more yarn- abt 5 metres in each. They were recently laundered too. 
But a bit late to start on a new project-I'll never get to bed otherwise lol


----------



## doogie

Oh heavens! Finally got Darwin (kitty cat) off the desk and finally caught up. (Giggles) Took a few cups of coffee! 

I've come to a single conclusion. I need to make a list and put everyone on it when I say my bed time prayers. If I had a magic wand I'd make everyone happy, whole, and hale!    I used to be a Navy Corpsman at one point before my health took a turn. Knowing someone is hurt or in pain makes me start looking for my MedBag even now. 

But in the mean time I have to just keep the fingers crossed. 

A few notes: Thankfully the ACA is going to take effect soon with regard to pre-existing conditions. My sister was against it, however, I did point out to her that her son (6 years old. Autism) will now be able to obtain insurance and can not be turned away due to his condition. She now supports it. Glad she agrees.

I just wish that people would realize that everyone deserves coverage. Especially when medications for some conditions can range from $5000.00/mo. and up. Last time I checked only the very well off can afford rates that high without insurance.

I just get a little ticked when I think about people going without treatment, or health care providers because they are not able to afford the insurance or have been turned away because of pre-exisiting conditions, etc... I just mention it because of of few threads I've read having to do with insurance, plus not to mention World Aids Day. Gets me a little angry when I think about Insurance companies.

Anyhow, enough of my rant. 

On a good happy note! Still working on the homework. Have the coffee ground for tomorrow. The food delivery arrived! (Yes I still order and yes they still deliver groceries to the front door. LOL) Tons of Burritoes! should have enough stocked for school this month! And Sunday is almost here! Sighs.... (((( Homework all day)))) 

Oh!, I also ordered my school clothes for the new year today. 

The people at Ghon Brothers ( That's the place I get all my clothes from) are so kind and very helpful.    They even agreed to have my order finished and shipped to me before the holiday since School starts the week after. Had to tweak the order at last moment over one of the pairs of trousers. That and the receptionist thought I had order collars on the shirts for some reason. Got that cleared up! NO collars. If I need one I'll use a detatchable one. Those things are living death in my opinion. That and you end up having to wear a tie. Those things are horrid. LOL. Hated wearing them in the service I; and I'll not wear one if I can at all avoid the occassion to need one.

Any how. The last minute tweak to the order put a little stress on their sewing department. That's a tough call on their part as they make the articles of clothing after you order. I will have to send them a wonderful thank you card for all their hard work. They really are such nice people to deal with.

On another note. Welcome to the teaparty for everyone that has recently joined!     So glad you could join us for this wonderful party. It is indeed a pleasure to have you with us. You will most certainly have a wonderful time here!   

Loving the recipes that have been posted. Haven't been able to knit much as of late due to school, but will be getting some decent time in during the Holiday break.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> and I just do not have the desire, time or endurance to run two houses and be her only support. After the first of the year, I will be insisting that brothers help or that she use some of the resources available to be more independent....


3 very good reasons to get assistance it is hard running one house let alone two and especially when that means providing a lot of support to the person in the other house s well.


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> I have been on here way too long, but it has been like a good dose of medicine. I hate to put a damper on all the upbeat spirits here today, but would you all please keep me in your prayers. Stress is going to do me in. Betty


Stress is a major cause of health issues- and you have a huge amount of things going on that cause stress so feel free to talk to us- and I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns, hope that the fibro is backing off and you are feeling a bit more yourself today/night.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much. I got a phone call from the ex. He is talking about coming here for Christmas. Stressed and nightmares tonight so no sleep will be had. My nerves are a mess. :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

Thats terrible- this will be a test of your backbone. Will there be anyone else there with you? Can he get there without assistance?


----------



## Silverowl

Not so much. I got a phone call from the ex. He is talking about coming here for Christmas. Stressed and nightmares tonight so no sleep will be had. My nerves are a mess. :thumbdown: [/quote]

55dpns, I hope you slept well. Sending you lots of hugs. Please do not be there if he comes home.


----------



## RookieRetiree

doogie said:


> Oh heavens! Finally got Darwin (kitty cat) off the desk and finally caught up. (Giggles) Took a few cups of coffee!
> 
> I've come to a single conclusion. I need to make a list and put everyone on it when I say my bed time prayers. If I had a magic wand I'd make everyone happy, whole, and hale!    I used to be a Navy Corpsman at one point before my health took a turn. Knowing someone is hurt or in pain makes me start looking for my MedBag even now.
> 
> But in the mean time I have to just keep the fingers crossed.
> 
> A few notes: Thankfully the ACA is going to take effect soon with regard to pre-existing conditions. My sister was against it, however, I did point out to her that her son (6 years old. Autism) will now be able to obtain insurance and can not be turned away due to his condition. She now supports it. Glad she agrees.
> 
> On another note. Welcome to the teaparty for everyone that has recently joined!     So glad you could join us for this wonderful party. It is indeed a pleasure to have you with us. You will most certainly have a wonderful time here!
> 
> Loving the recipes that have been posted. Haven't been able to knit much as of late due to school, but will be getting some decent time in during the Holiday break.


I agree-it wasn't that long ago that prescriptions weren't covered by medicare. The gov't missed the opportunity to negotiate the prices, however. So more demand, higher prices. That, plus we babyboomers having more need for meds and direct to consumer advertisements created more demand. It's a broken system. Let's hope it gets fixed in our lifetimes.

You are only the second person I've heard of ordering clothes to be made. Fireballdave is the other. Congrats on acing the final..continued success.


----------



## Marianne818

Gweniepooh said:


> Ck you PMs...I just sent it to you.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gottasch I am not able to save that pattern for the Hexagon Rug Mug you posted the download for. I can not even copy and paste into another document for myself. Do you have an http url for it?
Click to expand...

Gweniepooh would you share with me also? I can't download things that are in the word downloads. Of course I asked D to fix this issue he told me that I don't have word, so no fix for it..


----------



## Marianne818

Gweniepooh said:


> Ck you PMs...I just sent it to you.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gottasch I am not able to save that pattern for the Hexagon Rug Mug you posted the download for. I can not even copy and paste into another document for myself. Do you have an http url for it?
Click to expand...

Gweniepooh would you share with me also? I can't download things that are in the word downloads. Of course I asked D to fix this issue he told me that I don't have word, so no fix for it.. 

Ooops, never mind.. just read on and found you posted it.. sorry :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

fortunatelly most of you seem to be asleep or just waking up so I have been able to catch up. But I am about to go to bed at 11.15. Well caught up on the KTP- but not on the rest of KP.


----------



## Marianne818

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank goodness in Canada we have no such fees and expenses to pay. ck it up at the pharmacy. :thumbup:


 I can not for the life of me understand why our (US) government can't do that also. It's almost enough to make you (me) want to move to Canada. But I did say almost....lol[/quote]

I also do not understand why our government cannot get their heads together and fix this issue, it's like they don't want to "copy" any other country's policy or something. Yes, if I was younger, I would move to Canada, but at my age and disability, not sure I could handle the cold winters. I have till August without insurance or medical help, I become eligible for Medicare assistance that month. At this time I have a wonderful doctor that has a plan for those without insurance, I paid $600 and have a full year of office visits free, no copay, just call and make appointment. It's the best $$ I've spent for sure! Of course I have no hospitalization coverage, but the local works out a plan for payments. (Plus they have sponsors that help with medical cost for Seniors)


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sam, you want them to be kind of gooey & runny. 



thewren said:


> sounds good dancer - i wonder if it would be like testing a pumpkin - a silver knife inserted comes out clean then it is done.
> 
> guess one just experiements.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butter Tarts
> Preheat oven 400*F
> 1/3 c butter
> 1 tsp vanilla
> 1 egg
> 1 c brown sugar
> 2 tbsp milk
> 1/2 c raisins
> 
> mix together and put in raw tart shells. Bake in oven.
> 
> I do not know for how long as I do not have that written down but you can keep an eye on it and you will know.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Sq_Dancer said:


> Sam, you want them to be kind of gooey & runny.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good dancer - i wonder if it would be like testing a pumpkin - a silver knife inserted comes out clean then it is done.
> 
> guess one just experiements.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butter Tarts
> Preheat oven 400*F
> 1/3 c butter
> 1 tsp vanilla
> 1 egg
> 1 c brown sugar
> 2 tbsp milk
> 1/2 c raisins
> 
> mix together and put in raw tart shells. Bake in oven.
> 
> I do not know for how long as I do not have that written down but you can keep an eye on it and you will know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

A favorite of my bunch, I would have to make several batches just to have enough. These are good made into squares too.


----------



## Marianne818

Pontuf said:


> Maryanne you are such a sweetheart!
> I've had this fruitcake! They are delicious, lots of fruit! My niece sent this to us one year. I'll look at our gourmet grocery and if they don't have them I bet I can order online. YUM!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> Pontif if you can't find the fruit cakes, let me know they are in the stores here now.. they are the small ones, but I can pop some in the mail if you would like. (I am in Ga after all.. LOL)


[/quote]

Thought of you yesterday (Saturday) was in the grocery and they had just put out a fresh stack of boxes of the cakes. I bought 2 for Mom, she's the only one that likes fruit cake. While we were in Texas I always bought her a pineapple fruitcake from a place in East Texas, starts with a C but we cannot remember the name. Had wanted to check online as I know they will send them. Dreamweaver or someone from that area, maybe you know the store I am thinking about. Corsicana maybe?? I'll check on the net and see if that is it... duh :roll:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Marianne, Yes there is a fix for this. Go to http://download.cnet.com/OpenOffice-org/3000-18483_4-10263109.html and download Open Office program. It will open any of the Microsoft Programs. You will now be able to open up, not only Word, but all their other Office Programs as well. When I got this new computer, that is what I used until I got a copy of Office. But it is very good.



Marianne818 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ck you PMs...I just sent it to you.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gottasch I am not able to save that pattern for the Hexagon Rug Mug you posted the download for. I can not even copy and paste into another document for myself. Do you have an http url for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gweniepooh would you share with me also? I can't download things that are in the word downloads. Of course I asked D to fix this issue he told me that I don't have word, so no fix for it..
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

Lurker 2 said:


> The big problem I am having is when visitors are frightened of dogs- it is not fair on the dog, so he has to go into the garden when I know someone is scared- he is a very good natured fellow, though, apart from defending me against all other dogs!


I have a sign on my door that states that this house loves 4 dogs, one is very exuberant. They all bark (well not the Shih Tzus) They shed, they love attention, they LIVE here. If dog hair or any other animal related issues tend to bother you then ring the doorbell, I'll meet you outside.


----------



## Marianne818

MaineSqueeze said:


> One of the benefits of being older is time goes so much faster. I don't mind that the days are dark so much because in 3 weeks it will be the winter solstice and the days will start to lengthen!
> Gosh I remember when I was younger it seemed like it was years of dark days!
> 
> My family never gets sick of turkey! Because I usually buy two of the smallest ones in the store, I cook one and freeze the other. Remember folks you don't have to eat the turkey up by eating it everyday! You can freeze some of it for later!


MaineSqueeze, we rarely have turkey leftovers, maybe a bit for a sandwich or two but it is "nibbled" on till not much is left. Plus I do send some home with DS, (I hide a small container in the back of the fridge) that way when he gets home he can have a nice sandwich or prepare something with it for his dinner the next day.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angora, it sounds as if you are learning to "read" the knitting. I remember when that finally clicked for me--it was a great thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's it. Like when Lurker said she likes to understand the pattern. One teacher I recently had told me to understand the pattern and read it before I start. It's all clicking. Now it isn't following by rote. I'm seeing the why of what I am doing. It is another :idea: :idea: lightbulb time and one after the other. I would have never known how Lurker could knit that scarf without markers or you design, but I see glimpses of how you do that now.
Click to expand...

It does take a while to get to that point, I recall really struggling with my first piece of openwork- it was a simple diamond- but I had to follow the pattern line by line before I began to understand what was happening. This is where learning to chart could be a real bonus- not mastered that one yet- and won't be trying for some time! Things are getting very fraught around these parts.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The big problem I am having is when visitors are frightened of dogs- it is not fair on the dog, so he has to go into the garden when I know someone is scared- he is a very good natured fellow, though, apart from defending me against all other dogs!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a sign on my door that states that this house loves 4 dogs, one is very exuberant. They all bark (well not the Shih Tzus) They shed, they love attention, they LIVE here. If dog hair or any other animal related issues tend to bother you then ring the doorbell, I'll meet you outside.
Click to expand...

That is a good idea, Marianne- I must work out a similar notice for the front door!


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker Ringo is so adorable. What a precious face!
> Sorry to hear of the the flea problems. Fleas are not a bad problem here in Arizona but when we lived in San Diego they were horrible and all year long since it rarely froze there. I hated those chemicals.
> Is Ringo a corgi?
> 
> 
> 
> he is a Cardigan Corgi- with the long tail! We also have the problem of not enough frost to knock the fleas back, although they are definitely worse in summer- it is 10-30 and still 20C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lurker: May I suggest that you give him Brewer's yeast several times a day. I used to just pop it to my dogs as a game. They loved it and would scramble and push each other for their turn. It does help. But you need quite alot. Marlark Marge.
Click to expand...

I am working on finding a source, that is not as pricey as gold dust! Good to know you found it helpful- my last lot was so pricey I used most of it myself- love the stuff!


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> am i allowed to ask why you couldn't divorce him? sam
> i'd boot his a.. out in the snow and tell him to get lost. sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5, I'm so sorry that you have to go through this with your ex. Even if his name is on the deed, I can't understand why he would want to come to your house! Unless, he just wants to make you miserable! Please don't give him that satisfaction! Take care of yourself so that you will be up for the challenge. Do he and your DH get along? Or are you single? I can't remember. Just know that we will be there for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie the "ex" is how I think of the Dammed Husband in my head. We are still married. A divorce is not possible. He is tormenting me and hopefully, it is only mind games he is playing. Of course the abused person always will retreat back into 'survival mode' in her head, cause that is all she had before, a very false sense of security.
> I need to go find my panic meds to take before I get to bed tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well good morning KTP family. It is a heavy Scottish fog that has rolled in this morning. I think it is bringing a fine misting rainfall. It will be here all day.

Of course you can ask Sam. I am separated but not divorced. First, the ex does not want a divorse and wont give me one. Secondly, I cant afford to get one either because of the lawyers and court fees, nor for the monthly income the government says he has to pay me each month to maintain the marital home. He sends me a thousand dollars a month and that is my total income. I am not able to work due to health issues. Things get more complicated from there.
No restraining order because there has never been anything that he has done that can be "proven" in court. His one brother is a court judge. His other brother is a multi-millionaire and can and would get the best lawyer in Canada for ex. The two of them would make sure I never survived this. It bothers me and hurts me a lot that they accepted me and supposedly befriended me as long as I was married and not separated, and looked after him. All three brothers knew about the abuse and did nothing they did not even tell me. Dear god, 18 years of cruelty is too much. 
When ex's first wife left him, she was put on suicide watches. He was charged and convicted of assult with one of his kids. Terror reigned in their household. I knew nothing of this and if I had, I would never have married him. My first husband was an abuser. hah, that marriage lasted 3 months, I still suffer from the physical and mental stuff that happened to me from him.

I did get to bed sometime in the weee hours of the morning. I spent an hour on the phone talking with a friend who talked my head around and helped stop my head from spinning wildly with panic. I really was shutting down into my "survival mode". Took my Andrea Bocelli cd, my panic meds, and crawled into bed. I did not even get to the end of Andrea Bocelli's cd before I fell asleep. I guess I have about 3 1/2 hours of sleep in. Coffee will get me through the day.

I have to go to my old church this morning. The bishop is the celebrant this morning and I have a RC prayer missal that the priest asked me to get for her. I hope I get through this day.

I am not going to take any of his phone calls. I may phone his son and talk to him. He knows what kind of abuse his father puts out and has run from it too. He has PoA of his father.

Written a short horror novel here. Pammie, I wish you were the werewolf who could send him on his way to the nether regions. I would like to know from some of you, does the nightmare ever end? :| :?


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soubise
> 
> 1lb onions, prepared weight- peel and chop finely.
> 2 oz rice
> 1 oz butter
> 2 oz cheese [select your favourite- I like gruyere and parmesan]
> 3 Tblspns cream or butter [melted]
> Salt and Pepper
> Parsley to garnish.
> 
> Turns a humble vegetable into a gourmet experience!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer the cream or the butter?
Click to expand...

I use the butter in preference, because one has to find a use for the rest of the cream- and it does not keep for ever, as butter seems to do! A good olive oil might be a substitute. But if you are using cheese a little butter won't break any more rules!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> it's really pretty!
> 
> pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, please excuse the moth holes- this is my old Guernsey jerkin.
> So no, it is not cabling!
Click to expand...

I love the patterns that there are, and the meanings that come with them!


----------



## Lurker 2

5, try to take care not to overdo things! if you needed that panic med to sleep, 3 1/2 hours and coffee to get through the day sounds like little sleep again tonight- i.e., snowball effect. Are you able to knit at these times- or would it be a good excuse to try out the crochet hook again? Do you do Irish crochet?


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Also for people that have Mac and not a Windows Platform, this program is supposed to make run Windows programs on your computer. http://darwine-winebottler.en.softonic.com/mac



Sq_Dancer said:


> Marianne, Yes there is a fix for this. Go to http://download.cnet.com/OpenOffice-org/3000-18483_4-10263109.html and download Open Office program. It will open any of the Microsoft Programs. You will now be able to open up, not only Word, but all their other Office Programs as well. When I got this new computer, that is what I used until I got a copy of Office. But it is very good.
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ck you PMs...I just sent it to you.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gottasch I am not able to save that pattern for the Hexagon Rug Mug you posted the download for. I can not even copy and paste into another document for myself. Do you have an http url for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gweniepooh would you share with me also? I can't download things that are in the word downloads. Of course I asked D to fix this issue he told me that I don't have word, so no fix for it..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> when you find the pattern myfanwy may i have a copy. really like the pattern
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, please excuse the moth holes- this is my old Guernsey jerkin.
> So no, it is not cabling!
Click to expand...

I may have to email it- the book is at the wrong end of my overstocked 'workroom'! I will get there!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> beautiful pictures poledra - the picture of the deer - was that snow on the ground? none of the other pictures show any snow. love the picture of you and your husband - always nice to put a face to a name.
> 
> sam
> 
> No snow Sam, evertime we get some it melts within a day or two It was 62F out there yesterday, beautiful for a hike.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> 5, try to take care not to overdo things! if you needed that panic med to sleep, 3 1/2 hours and coffee to get through the day sounds like little sleep again tonight- i.e., snowball effect. Are you able to knit at these times- or would it be a good excuse to try out the crochet hook again? Do you do Irish crochet?


Music helps me myfanwy (I do love that name and hope you dont mind my use of it, if you do, then let me know.) I have many many many nights when I get only an hour of sleep so last night was not bad.
I will phone my friend again this morning as this was arranged by him last night. He seems to be the one who can sort my head out and stop the chaos running through it. If I knit anything, I would only have to frog it all and it would be all soaking wet anyways, I have more than all the waters of the Great Lakes damned up inside yet.
:x


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, please excuse the moth holes- this is my old Guernsey jerkin.
> So no, it is not cabling!
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, if I'm not mistaken, isn't this your design?
Click to expand...

I was stuck out in the old mental hospital in the country, under a compulsory order- but Fale managed to find some things I asked for, including a cone or two of rovings, that I had inherited from Mum- and her guernsey book, so I just knitted, and therefore it is my design but based on the traditions. [I had a boarder who knew her way around the system here- and she had me committed, because she was lusting after Fale, not a part of my life I like to recall- but at least working on the jerkin kept me sane]


----------



## Silverowl

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5, try to take care not to overdo things! if you needed that panic med to sleep, 3 1/2 hours and coffee to get through the day sounds like little sleep again tonight- i.e., snowball effect. Are you able to knit at these times- or would it be a good excuse to try out the crochet hook again? Do you do Irish crochet?
> 
> 
> 
> Music helps me myfanwy (I do love that name and hope you dont mind my use of it, if you do, then let me know.) I have many many many nights when I get only an hour of sleep so last night was not bad.
> I will phone my friend again this morning as this was arranged by him last night. He seems to be the one who can sort my head out and stop the chaos running through it. If I knit anything, I would only have to frog it all and it would be all soaking wet anyways, I have more than all the waters of the Great Lakes damned up inside yet.
> :x
Click to expand...

I have to say that after I left my ex music was what got me through. You asked earlier does it get any easier I have to say I dont know, because everytime I have to have anything to do with him I tie myself up in knots. It has been 10 years since I walked.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Julie the Soubise recipe sounds interesting. One I will have to try. Thanks for sharing.


Some receipts have it made with a bechamel sauce- it is a French classic- and a brilliant way of turning the humble onion into a 'come again' feast! My receipt comes from the Otago University School of Home Science.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Silverowl said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will phone my friend again this morning as this was arranged by him last night. He seems to be the one who can sort my head out and stop the chaos running through it. If I knit anything, I would only have to frog it all and it would be all soaking wet anyways, I have more than all the waters of the Great Lakes damned up inside yet.
> :x
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that after I left my ex music was what got me through. You asked earlier does it get any easier I have to say I dont know, because everytime I have to have anything to do with him I tie myself up in knots. It has been 10 years since I walked.
Click to expand...

We humans can get ourselves into some kind of distressful situations. Too bad life did not have a road map, I would have taken the ditch long ago as the potholes in the road and the sink holes are not worth traveling there. Or perhaps I am in the ditch and was on the good road for a few months. hmmmm


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5, try to take care not to overdo things! if you needed that panic med to sleep, 3 1/2 hours and coffee to get through the day sounds like little sleep again tonight- i.e., snowball effect. Are you able to knit at these times- or would it be a good excuse to try out the crochet hook again? Do you do Irish crochet?
> 
> 
> 
> Music helps me myfanwy (I do love that name and hope you dont mind my use of it, if you do, then let me know.) I have many many many nights when I get only an hour of sleep so last night was not bad.
> I will phone my friend again this morning as this was arranged by him last night. He seems to be the one who can sort my head out and stop the chaos running through it. If I knit anything, I would only have to frog it all and it would be all soaking wet anyways, I have more than all the waters of the Great Lakes damned up inside yet.
> :x
Click to expand...

that I can understand- and it is best to let the tears flow! No I don't mind still being myfanwy with some- it is only an alias, but I needed to keep the memories of my Mwyffanwy separate. It is good to have a friend you can lean on in times of need. Did Church work out as you had hoped? I fully comprehend the healing of music- in my times of need I turn to Bach, Beethoven and Mozart- although I have a new Prokofiev recording I am getting rather partial to. The Samoan style has been pounding through the house lately- so I have to swing with that.


----------



## Marianne818

Bulldog said:


> Gwenie, I said to delete everything that is not pertinent to our comments. Am I deleting too much?
> 
> I have been on here way too long, but it has been like a good dose of medicine. I hate to put a damper on all the upbeat spirits here today, but would you all please keep me in your prayers...so many of you on here are dealing with so many issues...Jynx, Julie, Southern Girl, Sassafras, Budasha, just to name a few...I feel bad even saying anything. Stress is going to do me in. This grandaughter living with us brings a lot of hurdles for us to overcome, our oldest daughter is going through major health issues, my middle daughter (mother to my grandaughter) has two other children, both giving her problems...daddy works offshore on rigs and is home very little to keep roof over their heads, so we have to step in and help all the time, my baby daughter is facing back surgery, my son is suffering from anxiety/stress that is job related, and my precious DH is not in good helth...Please don't think me a party pooper, but could really use some prayer...God love and bless you all...Betty


Betty, you are always in our prayers here, will start making it you and yours for sure! Sounds like you have an awful lot on your plate, plus the holidays, wish I was closer to help in some way but will keep sending you positive energy and hopes and wishes for peace and good health to all.
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Music helps me myfanwy (I do love that name and hope you dont mind my use of it, if you do, then let me know.) I have many many many nights when I get only an hour of sleep so last night was not bad.
> I will phone my friend again this morning as this was arranged by him last night. He seems to be the one who can sort my head out and stop the chaos running through it. If I knit anything, I would only have to frog it all and it would be all soaking wet anyways, I have more than all the waters of the Great Lakes damned up inside yet.
> :x
> 
> 
> 
> that I can understand- and it is best to let the tears flow! No I don't mind still being myfanwy with some- it is only an alias, but I needed to keep the memories of my Mwyffanwy separate. It is good to have a friend you can lean on in times of need. Did Church work out as you had hoped? I fully comprehend the healing of music- in my times of need I turn to Bach, Beethoven and Mozart- although I have a new Prokofiev recording I am getting rather partial to. The Samoan style has been pounding through the house lately- so I have to swing with that.
Click to expand...

You wont ever be Mwyffanwy to me, only myfanwy. I was the first one to ask you about your alias and it is beautiful. Yes, church was good yesterday. Thank you. ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought if you wanted him you got him. Wow, they must really try and match dogs to families :?: Had no idea you would have to go through waiting like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not quite that simple with this agency....we filled out the paperwork, and I tentatively arranged for her to come Friday afternoon to see the yard, and if that goes well, we will bring him home next Saturday! All in all, this would work out better, as we have that "work thing" tomorrow night and I wouldn't want to leave him alone right away like that. I am very hopeful (she said she has had him for 2 months and no one had applied for him yet--hard to believe!). He's 10 months old and was an owner surrender; we have no details but suspect he was just a bit more than someone could handle (if s/he wanted a lap dog, he's got a couple years to go before he settles down, I'm sure). I'm a happy girl at the prospect, anyway, so I have a week until we know one way or the other--and that's all right, as I am already MUCH closer to having him (or any dog) than I was! I'm still pretty high on the puppy love. :XD:
> 
> Sorlenna, I do so hope it works out for you and the little fellow- we had a miniature Dachsy next door for several years- he was a very tenacious character- he just about gnawed his way through the really strong 'cyclone' diamond mesh wire fencing. But he was a very loving family oriented dog, and very good with the cats. I have run out of coffee for the next two mornings, groan...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much. I got a phone call from the ex. He is talking about coming here for Christmas. Stressed and nightmares tonight so no sleep will be had. :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you not tell him he is not welcome or is that not an option? I hate to see such an unwanted situation.
Click to expand...

It is not an option -- his name is on the title of the house, joint with mine.[/quote]

Oh 5mm... do we need to get the "KTP protector gang" together?? I for one will gladly be there for you :!: :!: :!: I do understand about the joint name thing, had a very dear friend that was in that type of situation, luckily when the house was finally paid off, she had it appraised and she went to court and the judge had it that she only had to pay him $5,000 for his share of the property, he had not lived in the house but 2 yrs made no payments or provided any maintenance on it. He was livid, but there was nothing he could do, it really made my day :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> [Audrey visited yesterday- and seeing me knitting got her to thinking it was time to pick up the needles again- no holding back a keen knitter- she also injured the left elbow when she had the stroke- poor woman. but her daughter was happy to lend her the car yesterday- but it is almost literally around the block!


Julie, glad to hear your friend is doing better. She may have to knit for short periods if she finds it aggravates the operative site. Isn't it wonderful to have friends with like interests.[/quote]

And I had found her a commission to do some baby knitting, for which she has masses of patterns- she loves to do preemie things. This baby is coming to a couple who have been childless for about 14 years so he is rather a special baby! She was an RN so is very clued up on things like looking after her elbow- the car is a stick shift, and she was handling the gears OK- so that is all hopeful- because at one point she could not even hold a potato to peel it! She has three girls, and they have been taking turns to be there for her, which is all heartening when you see a family pulling together!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I have been known to put grated carrots, zucchini and fried eggplant in my lasagna and people love it. Sorry, I don't have a recipe. Most of my cooking is like DH's jazz and improvised. DH wants me to write down recipes so I can do it again and again but I need an assistant to write things down while I do them. :thumbup: :thumbup: Try the carrots cooked in the sauce Sam.


I used to keep a tape recorder in the kitchen and talked while I was cooking that way I would go back and play the tape, write down what I had done. Worked great for new receipts I was making.[/quote]

excellent idea- I have a tape recorder lurking somewhere from my Dad's things!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't had a chance to read any posts yet, yesterday we didn't get home from Ft. Collins until a little late and today DH and I went to Guernsey State Park about 40 minutes or so north of us, it was a wonderful day.
> Hope everyone is doing well and having a great day/evening.
> Here are some pics of our day today and also the sunset this evening when we were leaving the park.


I love the photos- thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't think me a party pooper, but could really use some prayer...God love and bless you all...Betty
> 
> 
> 
> My dear, you shall have all good thoughts from here...do not worry about pooping any party! You know (I hope) that we are all here for you any time, no matter what's going on. {{{HUG}}}
Click to expand...

ditto from down here!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> Oh 5mm... do we need to get the "KTP protector gang" together?? I for one will gladly be there for you :!: :!: :!: I do understand about the joint name thing, had a very dear friend that was in that type of situation, luckily when the house was finally paid off, she had it appraised and she went to court and the judge had it that she only had to pay him $5,000 for his share of the property, he had not lived in the house but 2 yrs made no payments or provided any maintenance on it. He was livid, but there was nothing he could do, it really made my day :thumbup:


I love my KTP protector gang! Thank you so much for being here for me. Just when I was starting to feel safe again, one phone call sends me into a nervous meltdown. I know that there is only so much others can do and the rest I have to do myself. It helps knowing others are with me and that I dont do this alone.


----------



## Cashmeregma

margewhaples said:


> Sometime this year I was feeling really bad and the doctor just sent all kinds of bloodwork out and in that they found"M" bodies which are immature blood cells with different morphology. A certain % of people with these bodies develop
> multiple myeloma and so for the present it is watch and wait and observe for hypercalcemia, anemia, renal aberration, and body thinning, which are the prinicple symptoms. Prognosis is 10 years after diagnosis- so possibly the rest of my lifetime anyway. Marlark Marge.


What an awful cloud over your head. It does seem like you have too much to handle but you inspire the rest of us by the things you manage to do in spite of all that is going on with your health. I know you spent your life helping others and if life were fair, you would now be enjoying your retirement. Life isn't always fair. I certainly wish wonderful things for you and special people in your life for support. We all need a support system. Love it that you do your tai chi. You really put me to shame and I must think of you when I shirk my exercise. I know it is important. Know that there are people that care about you and count me as one.
Prayers and Hugs coming your way Someday you will get your wings as I know you were an Angel to all you helped over the years.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> HOLY COW! Guernsey, Jersey, or any other, I'm ALL caught up. Yay!! I feel like I'm back in the fold.


Lovely photos. That moon reminds me of Lurker's shot of the moon recently. They look like the Eye of God. 
White tailed deer....Years ago I couldn't get over the children in the distance running & carrying white hankies and then when they jumped the fence so easily, I realized they were white-tailed deer. What a gorgeous place. It is so good to spend time together out in nature like that. Then for DH to see a bald eagle for the first time made it even more special. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Sq_Dancer said:


> Marianne, Yes there is a fix for this. Go to http://download.cnet.com/OpenOffice-org/3000-18483_4-10263109.html and download Open Office program. It will open any of the Microsoft Programs. You will now be able to open up, not only Word, but all their other Office Programs as well. When I got this new computer, that is what I used until I got a copy of Office. But it is very good.
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ck you PMs...I just sent it to you.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gottasch I am not able to save that pattern for the Hexagon Rug Mug you posted the download for. I can not even copy and paste into another document for myself. Do you have an http url for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gweniepooh would you share with me also? I can't download things that are in the word downloads. Of course I asked D to fix this issue he told me that I don't have word, so no fix for it..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you Dancer, will have my DS look at it when he next comes to visit, I don't put anything on my lap top without his (or his brother's) okay. I have screwed things up several times doing that :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaye, your pictures were lovely. But I must say that in the second picture they were looking more like guernsey deers than guernsey cows! haha
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Mule deer, they are huge. Next trip to Fort Collins I'll get you all pics of the Buffalo that are grazing on the ranch along hte way, must be almost a thousand head.
Click to expand...

Guess mule deer are different from white-tailed deer with being so huge. Had to laugh though because I did have to look carefully to see if they were the cows or deer too. Look forward to seeing the buffalo.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam,
Desert temp up in 60's during high part of day, 40's at night. Last couple of days we ave had windy conditios with storm passing through but the wind is mild enough not to cut through you. Mostly perfect dog walking in the hills or on the desert weather. When not cloudy from storm stars can take your breath away.
About one in five years or more but usually less we get snow which only lasts a day. We are at about 3,000 ft.
Winter can be a nice time here. Come visit.
The dry air would probably help you.
sassafras/desert joy


----------



## Sq_Dancer

You are very welcome. I have not tried the WineBottler as I have a PC and not a Mac, but I have been reading about it and people are recommending it. I have, however, used the Open office and it does all that the Microsoft one does and it is free. I have it on my computer now as a matter of fact. It will be good to have your DS look at it and read about it but I know it works fine. Have a great day.



Marianne818 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, Yes there is a fix for this. Go to http://download.cnet.com/OpenOffice-org/3000-18483_4-10263109.html and download Open Office program. It will open any of the Microsoft Programs. You will now be able to open up, not only Word, but all their other Office Programs as well. When I got this new computer, that is what I used until I got a copy of Office. But it is very good.
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ck you PMs...I just sent it to you.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gottasch I am not able to save that pattern for the Hexagon Rug Mug you posted the download for. I can not even copy and paste into another document for myself. Do you have an http url for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gweniepooh would you share with me also? I can't download things that are in the word downloads. Of course I asked D to fix this issue he told me that I don't have word, so no fix for it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Dancer, will have my DS look at it when he next comes to visit, I don't put anything on my lap top without his (or his brother's) okay. I have screwed things up several times doing that :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

Finally am caught up with the reading, when I left yesterday morning I was on page 7 and caught up, signed on this morning and was up to page 47 :shock: 
Love the recipes, have added them to my Evernote, I can use my Kindle in the kitchen so convenient for glancing at the recipe. 
All the wonderful pictures, will say that none are too big in my opinion, I'm able to see the wonderful details. Would love to visit that park, I never have been able to get to the Northwest area of our country, but hope to someday! 

I had a very great day yesterday, Mom wasn't feeling too well, so she hibernated quietly. Went for a quick run to the local Walmart, picked up Mom's scripts. Ventured into the Electronic dept, (I really should stay away from there) but found a wonderful surprise! Mom has wanted a 5 cd player, haven't found one in 2 yrs now, but I looked up and saw 2 big boxes and lo and behold, they were RCA 5 disc cd players!!!! SCORE! unadvertised for $60 dollars another SCORE!!!!!! So, other than stocking suffers, I'm completely done with my shopping :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I still have not done any decorating, spending so much time going through things that have been packed away due to so little space, have filled 3 trash bags of things that I have no idea why I kept them, plus 2 bags of things for the thrift store donations. Last year I mentioned to a friend that I thought the Zu Zu pets were cute, I got 10 boxes of all the toys plus 3 pets. So those are going to the thrift store also! Cindi has gone through her doll collection and found several that she has duplicates of so they will be added, Mom has gone through her book collection (she has me buy paperbacks at least once a week) that fills an entire box by itself! So, Monday I'll be loading the truck and hoping to help someone have a better Christmas for sure! 

Trying to find the right words that I want to say, so many are having problems at this time of year it makes it especially hard to look forward to the holidays. I had lived this way for most of my life, I have finally found peace, love and a bit of serenity and wish all my dear friends on here to find the same. Oh but if I could wave a magic wand and "fix" all the different situations my heart would sing. Since I am in no way a magician, I offer up to the greatest that I know, in prayers for each of you and yours. 5mm you asked if there is ever an end, for me, 99% of the time the answer would be yes. But now and then in a crowd either shopping, or watching an event, or just walking down the street, I feel someone watching, feel the "bad" in the person, it makes me retreat back to my "survivor" mode. I am stronger now, not physically by any means, but mentally, I have learned how to reject the negative, mean and even evil projections that I feel being sent to me. Some call it a wall, I call it a fortress, for no one will ever do me or mine harm as long as I have a breath left in me. I feel that you are "one of mine" due to our friendship, know and trust and believe that you are surrounded by Angels sent through our prayers. If we or I am needed to be there, so be it, not only will I have my sharpshooter needles, I'll have my "history" to back me up, trust that in similar situations the biggest fool has backed down from me. Of course holding a large metal baseball bat was pretty discouraging also ;-) 
Okay, sorry for the novel, but I had to walk away I got so mad. As my sons would say, my Mom may be 63 yrs old, but don't cross her ;-) 
Have a wonderful day/evening... I have 2 dear friends coming this afternoon, so may not be on much today. Oh yes, I have had to frog back this blooming tie 3 times.. may have to look for a different pattern :evil: 
Loves, Hugs and many many prayers!
M.


----------



## Redkimba

thewren said:


> thanks redkimba - that sounds really good - i love parsips - that was a good addition.
> 
> sam


Oh, no problem. I'm starting to have vegetables that I *never* had when I was a kid. The vegetables growing up were basically corn, mashed potatoes and/or green beans. I like the cooking challenge now - what is that & how do I cook it so it's good...

I'm wandering back off to finish the baby sock; I'm down to the toes now. Once I finish that, then I will finish off the baby sweater. I need to finish off that one sleeve, then sew it together. (too many projects, not enough time)


----------



## Pontuf

Kiwi tell us more about your project! Pictures...

Pontuf



kiwi11 said:


> Only 9.30 pm Sun eve here in NZ- just finished cutting up T/shirts for yarn-bought them at the local Op shop and plan to make a bathroom rug- they are in white and khaki. XL men's so there would be more yarn- abt 5 metres in each. They were recently laundered too.
> But a bit late to start on a new project-I'll never get to bed otherwise lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marianne check your PMs. 

quote=Marianne818]


Gweniepooh said:


> Ck you PMs...I just sent it to you.
> 
> Gweniepooh would you share with me also? I can't download things that are in the word downloads. Of course I asked D to fix this issue he told me that I don't have word, so no fix for it..


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> Christmas in Switzerland
> 
> While other countries may have the rich history, magnificent manger scenes, and grand churches, the spirit of Christmas can be experienced everywhere in Europe. High in Switzerland where the churches are small and villages huddle below towering peaks, the mighty Alps seem to shout the glory of God. Up here Christmas fills a wintry wonderland with very good cheer...
> 
> Our favourite receipt from the German Swiss Canton, thanks to my friend Felix Hohener
> 
> Zimtsterne
> 3 egg whites
> 1 lb castor sugar [450 g]
> 
> beat the egg whites to peaks, carefully fold in the sugar. Reserve a half teacup of this mixture for the icing.
> 
> 1 lb + 2 oz, almond meal [500g][I do sometimes blanch and grind the almonds- now I buy it ready ground from a Sikh supplier]
> 1 1/2 level Tbspns cinnamon
> 2 Tblspns lemon juice
> 
> Work all together.
> Sprinkle sugar over your work surface to roll.
> Roll out to under 1/4 inch [1 cm]
> cut out stars. My star cutters vary from 3 1/2 inches, to 1 1/2 inches- this would be a matter of personal preference!
> Glaze with the reserved mix, make this quite thick, with a pastry brush.
> Rest for several hours, or overnight, in a warm, rather than cold place.
> Bake at around 400F, 200C 4 -5 minutes- an electronic timer is helpful for this! Try near the bottom of your oven- it is most important that the biscuits do not colour- the icing should
> remain white.
> in my oven I have found I need to cut the cooking time back to around 3 minutes- practise with a few biscuits to get this right.
> 
> probably no good for 5mms!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Saw this and wanted to share it with you. I thought it was quite humorous.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I looked up from my computer and saw this. Had to get a photo of them.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

A couple of photos taken the other day


----------



## Gweniepooh

Pregnancy Q & A was quite funny Dancer. thanks for sharing


----------



## Sandy

Thank you Sam and NanaCaren for sending me the Shaker Lemon Pie recipe to me I really appreciate it. I will let you know when I try it I so LOVE lemons.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, Ringo looks so great, I think about you and Ringo every day since my neighbor on the west side has 3 corgies, one is just a pup she got on Wed from Chicago, he is a cutie, I'll see if I can get a pic to post for you. Not that I don't think of you regularly anyway, but they just bring you to mind when I see them.


Corgi puppies are some of the cutest! just like a little fuzzy bear. Unfortunately missed that stage with Ringo- he was 5 months by the time I got back from my sojourn in Scotland. I am pondering what I will save up for next time round- can't imagine life with out a dog! Looking forward to your next lot of photos!


----------



## Pontuf

We see mule deer on our property often usually dusk and dawn. They are really large and have big floppy ears. Such a treat when we see them !

Pontuf

=Angora1]


Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaye, your pictures were lovely. But I must say that in the second picture they were looking more like guernsey deers than guernsey cows! haha
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Mule deer, they are huge. Next trip to Fort Collins I'll get you all pics of the Buffalo that are grazing on the ranch along hte way, must be almost a thousand head.
Click to expand...

Guess mule deer are different from white-tailed deer with being so huge. Had to laugh though because I did have to look carefully to see if they were the cows or deer too. Look forward to seeing the buffalo.[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Angora, here is a link that tells the difference between White Tails and Mule Deers. 
http://www.bcoutdoorsmagazine.com/othmarvohringer/?p=141



Angora1 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaye, your pictures were lovely. But I must say that in the second picture they were looking more like guernsey deers than guernsey cows! haha
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Mule deer, they are huge. Next trip to Fort Collins I'll get you all pics of the Buffalo that are grazing on the ranch along hte way, must be almost a thousand head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess mule deer are different from white-tailed deer with being so huge. Had to laugh though because I did have to look carefully to see if they were the cows or deer too. Look forward to seeing the buffalo.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

How precious is this! Thanks for the smile Dancer!

Pontuf



Sq_Dancer said:


> I looked up from my computer and saw this. Had to get a photo of them.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I agree that they are certainly very cute, but then I think that most puppies and kittens are so cute also. I need to stay away from them as I could take them all home.



Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Julie, Ringo looks so great, I think about you and Ringo every day since my neighbor on the west side has 3 corgies, one is just a pup she got on Wed from Chicago, he is a cutie, I'll see if I can get a pic to post for you. Not that I don't think of you regularly anyway, but they just bring you to mind when I see them.
> 
> 
> 
> Corgi puppies are some of the cutest! just like a little fuzzy bear. Unfortunately missed that stage with Ringo- he was 5 months by the time I got back from my sojourn in Scotland. I am pondering what I will save up for next time round- can't imagine life with out a dog! Looking forward to your next lot of photos!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Frodo is now laying by my feet and Tommy is grooming himself on the bed. I imagine Tommy will fall back to sleep again shortly. I have not seen him sleep on a pillow like that before. Frodo likes a pillow though. Usually Tommy has his favorite blanket he sleeps on, at the foot of my bed. But I washed it and he is not using it as often yet. I guess the smell of himself on it is not there.



Pontuf said:


> How precious is this! Thanks for the smile Dancer!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up from my computer and saw this. Had to get a photo of them.
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

I got my call from the husband of the teacher I'm subbing for. The baby is on the way! I'm happy for her, but that means I have to go to work tomorrow! Boo hoo! I do have some free time during the day so I will be taking my knitting.

DD called today and I asked her if she had given any thought as to what she is giving her teammates for Christmas. She said that she had thought about the coasters I had been knitting with the Christmas cotton yarn. I asked her how many sets she wanted and she said that she would like to give a set of 4 to every teacher. I think there are 12 and then you have the principals and secretary. I told her I would really have to think on that! There's about 3 weeks of school and 48 plus coasters. Just don't know if I'm up to it! I'm glad she appreciates my knitting, but I really wish she would give me more time. Like we all say, no one knows how much time it takes to do our projects! I will say, the coasters are easy peasy!


----------



## pammie1234

Marianne, the famous fruitcake, and other baked goods, is in Corsicana. They also have other locations now. It is the Collin Street Bakery. My mom and sis love fruitcake, but I can do without. I think my grandfather did too and that was how it got started. My sis will buy a small one occasionally. They are pretty expensive, but according to them, it is worth it!


----------



## Silverowl

This is for everyone having a hard time at the moment.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you.



Silverowl said:


> This is for everyone having a hard time at the moment.


----------



## Pontuf

5 , can you go and spend a few days at your parent's home? And if so change the locks on your house and maybe put up a no trespassing sign and don't accept his calls.
I am so sorry that you are being harassed by this evil person. You mention he is in a wheelchair...he must need assistance in getting around...what kind of person would assist him in hurting another person?. The evilness in people amazes me and makes me very sad. Stand your ground 5, and know that you have the love and support of your friends here.

Pontuf

]


Marianne818 said:


> Oh 5mm... do we need to get the "KTP protector gang" together?? I for one will gladly be there for you :!: :!: :!: I do understand about the joint name thing, had a very dear friend that was in that type of situation, luckily when the house was finally paid off, she had it appraised and she went to court and the judge had it that she only had to pay him $5,000 for his share of the property, he had not lived in the house but 2 yrs made no payments or provided any maintenance on it. He was livid, but there was nothing he could do, it really made my day :thumbup:


I love my KTP protector gang! Thank you so much for being here for me. Just when I was starting to feel safe again, one phone call sends me into a nervous meltdown. I know that there is only so much others can do and the rest I have to do myself. It helps knowing others are with me and that I dont do this alone. [/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

Tommy looks exactly like my Tinkerbell! But "Tinker" passed over 30 years ago.



Sq_Dancer said:


> A couple of photos taken the other day


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Love the name Tinkerbell. Tommy's name does not sound so creative however, my little dog was named Frodo and wanted to continue on with Hobbit names. I went for Tolman (Tommy) and Samwise (Sammy) for my two kittens. I later had another brother to them (younger) who I named Little Jo for a friend of mine who wanted a kitten and her name was Jo-Ann, however she changed her mind and I called him Joey or Jojo all the time. He was cute also. Sammy died of unknown causes and I had to sadly leave little Jojo behind when I left my situation. Cried for hours as I left him behind.



Pontuf said:


> Tommy looks exactly like my Tinkerbell! But "Tinker" passed over 30 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of photos taken the other day
Click to expand...


----------



## Ask4j

Angora1 said:


> I wanted to post the sweater again with the bunny KAL that Darowil had us do added to the sweater. I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to my great niece play with it but not lose it. More firsts. Have never done a pocket before, never did a separate cable trim before, never did a one piece top down sweater before, and never added a toy to a sweater. It will fit in the pocket when not played with. The little legs on the sheep buttons move.... :lol:


This is so sweet, love the ribbon detail and the bunny in the pocket--adorable.

PS. this was from pg 15 or 16, used an old email to open and here was this really cute sweater--so of course had to comment--now back to getting caught up.


----------



## Ask4j

Silverowl said:


> This is for everyone having a hard time at the moment.


Very nice, I like this--thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> Not so much. I got a phone call from the ex. He is talking about coming here for Christmas. Stressed and nightmares tonight so no sleep will be had. My nerves are a mess. :thumbdown:


This makes me see all kinds of red. If he's anything like mine was, he won't show up but just wants to jack up your holiday season--the anxiety does the damage for him. Try not to let it! Tell people what he's said and let them know you need a few extra sets of eyes (and hands, if it comes to it), so you can be safe.

As for music, I like my heavy metal! It gets me mad enough that I am not too scared to stand up for myself. And when I get mad enough, look out...!



doogie said:


> I just wish that people would realize that everyone deserves coverage. Especially when medications for some conditions can range from $5000.00/mo. and up. Last time I checked only the very well off can afford rates that high without insurance.


I think part of the drug expense is that these companies spend so much on development and are really interested in profiting from it--that's why they fought to have a time period where no generics are allowed...I don't go to the doctor...don't know what will happen if I get sick. At least Bub has good insurance through his work; if he didn't, I don't know what we'd do there, either.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna, I do so hope it works out for you and the little fellow- we had a miniature Dachsy next door for several years- he was a very tenacious character- he just about gnawed his way through the really strong 'cyclone' diamond mesh wire fencing. But he was a very loving family oriented dog, and very good with the cats. I have run out of coffee for the next two mornings, groan...


I dreamed about doxies last night!  And we have had one before, so we are aware of the chaos (albeit happy) that can ensue. Just this morning I mentioned "baby gate" to DD and she nodded in agreement! The Boys (cats) might be older, but they were raised with our other one and I am not worried about socializing them. We'll take it slowly and let them sort it out. I do suspect my old fellow will recognize the dog as a baby (the cat IS twice his size, too) and he actually is very loving with babies. I suppose we will see!

A few more pages to go now...


----------



## stubbynose

Stubbynose, so glad to hear you came through your fire ok.

Stubbynose, I missed the post of the fire...Babysitting can sidetrack your thoughts...my heart goes out to you and pray no one was hurt.[/quote]

Thanks ladies..no worries though..it remained in the chimney and because we saw it very early on we were able to call the fire department fast and they were there in less than 10 minutes. It took them over 3 hours to get it out and recheck the house to make sure it had not spread between the walls (The house was over 110 years old) other than smoke there was no other damage. They were able to use a foam type extinguisher so there was no water damage. We had always cleaned out the chimney and stove pipes every 3 weeks so the Chief told us that because the chimney was kept that clean it did not get away on them. It is when a chimney and pipes that don't get cleaned out can cause so much more damage because there is more creosote to burn which can get damn hot and the fire quickly spreads everywhere!! So if you have not cleaned out your chimneys or pipes in a long time get it done !! It could save your house and lives!!! we did not get charged for that service because the chimney was cleaned out and the pipes when they checked were ***** and span. We were told had they seen we were neglectful of that duty we would have been charged for that fire call!! Phew.glad we were always faithful on that chimney!! My worst fear is a fire so.please everyone keep your chimney's and pipes well cleaned!!!
Thanks for your concerns everyonethat happened about 3 years ago and we have since moved to a brand new home at the end of Julygas fire place this timeno wood!!!


----------



## Pontuf

Pontuf wants Santa to bring the yellow puppy for Christmas, Sam

Pontuf

quote=Ask4j]Scramble hurry, hurry, hurry--made it on 2nd page, oh no or is it the third page. Thanks for posting Sam!![/quote]


----------



## nittergma

Hi everyone. The weeks sure do go by don't they? I love the sound of that pasta sauce Sam. I'd like to try that. Is there a way to save recipes since I can't print them?
I'm hopelessly behind on posts I hope everyone is doing ok. I'll keep reading I enjoy that! Kinittergma


----------



## iamsam

kiwi11 - how good of you to stop by for a cuppa - we love having new people stop by and get in the conversation - it makes it so much better when we have a lot of people here. i'd be interested in how you cut your tshirts and whether you sews them into one long strand. what size needles did you use and what pattern. would like to see a picture when you are finished.

hope to see you rea soon.

sam



kiwi11 said:


> Only 9.30 pm Sun eve here in NZ- just finished cutting up T/shirts for yarn-bought them at the local Op shop and plan to make a bathroom rug- they are in white and khaki. XL men's so there would be more yarn- abt 5 metres in each. They were recently laundered too.
> But a bit late to start on a new project-I'll never get to bed otherwise lol


----------



## nittergma

What a pretty cat and he goes so well with that beautiful carpet!


Sq_Dancer said:


> A couple of photos taken the other day


----------



## Sorlenna

Dancer, my old fellow sleeps on my pillow--and anywhere else he darn well pleases. LOL I do love him, though (and I am talking about the cat! :XD: ). 

I'm exhausted from all the excitement yesterday! But I did finish another pair of socks (yay me) and will have to take pics of those soon. I must get cleaned up and get to the store since we have to leave in about 3 hours for the Christmas event at his work--will also take pictures of the ornaments I made but that will have to be later...gosh, how did I get so busy all of a sudden?! 

I hope everyone has the best possible day!


----------



## KateB

Just got back from Edinburgh and the '9 - 5' musical - it was brilliant. Wonderful songs and a great cast, we had a ball! Put on a Dolly Parton CD in the car on the way home today and sang our hearts out! Got back here to discover you're now at page 52 and I'm still on page 6 :roll: ..... speak again later when I catch up.


----------



## 81brighteyes

thewren said:


> i wonder how mrs claus gets through the deep snow wearing heels.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the days when someone would be this delighted to get the ironing board for Christmas??? The sit down model looks interesting but I think kind of impractical. I would be jumping up and down to get every angle anyway. Luckily we do not have to do as much ironing anymore.
Click to expand...

She doesn't. The reindeer fly her wherever she wants to go, you know.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sam kind of looks like Santa Claus, doesn't he, with his white beard and red shirt. I wonder if he is actually Santa Sam Claus? We may have a celebrity in our midst. 



Pontuf said:


> Pontuf wants Santa to bring the yellow puppy for Christmas, Sam
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> quote=Ask4j]Scramble hurry, hurry, hurry--made it on 2nd page, oh no or is it the third page. Thanks for posting Sam!!


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

hope you get a few breaks while you are studying - isn't it about time for semester break?

whwere is ghon brothers - did you order tees or button shirts without collars. my dad's sunday shirt used a separate collar - he used to have the chinese laundry do them - you could have hammered nails with them. he used collar pins to put them on. he said he could sinch up his tie but it wouldn't constrict his throat - you can't be a preacher and have a constricted throat. lol

anyhow - we will need pictures of the new duds.

sam



doogie said:


> Oh heavens! Finally got Darwin (kitty cat) off the desk and finally caught up. (Giggles) Took a few cups of coffee!
> 
> Oh!, I also ordered my school clothes for the new year today.
> 
> The people at Ghon Brothers ( That's the place I get all my clothes from) are so kind and very helpful.    They even agreed to have my order finished and shipped to me before the holiday since School starts the week after. Had to tweak the order at last moment over one of the pairs of trousers. That and the receptionist thought I had order collars on the shirts for some reason. Got that cleared up! NO collars. If I need one I'll use a detatchable one. Those things are living death in my opinion. That and you end up having to wear a tie. Those things are horrid. LOL. Hated wearing them in the service I; and I'll not wear one if I can at all avoid the occassion to need one.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you nittergma. He is now sleeping on his favorite blankie on my bed and Frodo is beside him. B is not fond of cats, but him and Tommy get along fabulously. Tommy has taken to B big time and B is flattered and admits, my pets are very good natured and he loves them both. So I am very lucky with the two of them. 



nittergma said:


> What a pretty cat and he goes so well with that beautiful carpet!
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of photos taken the other day
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> I wanted to post the sweater again with the bunny KAL that Darowil had us do added to the sweater. I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to my great niece play with it but not lose it. More firsts. Have never done a pocket before, never did a separate cable trim before, never did a one piece top down sweater before, and never added a toy to a sweater. It will fit in the pocket when not played with. The little legs on the sheep buttons move.... :lol:


That's a gorgeous jacket and I love those buttons! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 81brighteyes

Ask4j: You have my sense of humor!!! I was thinking the same think when I read where Sam wanted to know how a Guernsey looked!!! Trouble was, I didn't have a photo. I was so tickled with your post that I just had to laugh and clap my hands. Smart girl!!! (Sam will never forgive us, will he?)


----------



## KateB

Frog Queen said:


> Hi. Is it ok to pop in for a quick cup of tea? I've not been to this table before but I saw the pic of the gorgeous little daxie that is most definitely destined for Sorlenna...and I just wanted to brag about my own fur baby, Bear, who is 17 weeks old now. He brings great big smiles to everyone he meets (no fear and a joyful nature) and I thought you might like to see him in all his fluffy, scruffy gorgeousness!


What a beautiful face he has!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

From what I am reading on the internet, they seem to have a Quaker, Amish and Mennonite look to the clothing. It is based in Middlebury, IN



thewren said:


> hope you get a few breaks while you are studying - isn't it about time for semester break?
> 
> whwere is ghon brothers - did you order tees or button shirts without collars. my dad's sunday shirt used a separate collar - he used to have the chinese laundry do them - you could have hammered nails with them. he used collar pins to put them on. he said he could sinch up his tie but it wouldn't constrict his throat - you can't be a preacher and have a constricted throat. lol
> 
> anyhow - we will need pictures of the new duds.
> 
> sam
> 
> The people at Ghon Brothers ( That's the place I get all my clothes from) are so kind and very helpful.    They even agreed to have my order finished and shipped to me before the holiday since School starts the week after. Had to tweak the order at last moment over one of the pairs of trousers. That and the receptionist thought I had order collars on the shirts for some reason. Got that cleared up! NO collars. If I need one I'll use a detatchable one. Those things are living death in my opinion. That and you end up having to wear a tie. Those things are horrid. LOL. Hated wearing them in the service I; and I'll not wear one if I can at all avoid the occassion to need one.


----------



## iamsam

it's kind of like being between a rock and a hard place five - would it be possible for you to be on disability. 

i'm not sure how one does it but is it possible to get to a place where what he says doesn't bother you - where you can just laugh at him and go on your way. i would think if he realized that he had no control on you anymore that he would leave you alone. and i say this kindly five - having been in an abusive realtionship i know what it does to you head.

have you talked to your son - could he help.

sam


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> taking your advice- onto the flea deterrent- poor little fellow is 'hotching' true evidence of summer!
> 
> 
> 
> What is hotching. I'm thinking it is scratching the hot spots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only got my little dictionary- I use it to mean when I parted the hair at the base of his tail- there were fleas scurrying in all directions- I am using Poledra's essential oil recipe- but it seems to need renewing fortnightly- Ringo has skin allergies- so hopefully this will work better for him- it certainly smells good- hope you get some rest soon!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A word we use here to mean 'covered in,' 'full of' or 'lots of'. I would pronounce it as hoat (to rhyme with boat) -ching. Eg this site is hoatching with knitters!
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> we love it when new voices are heard at the table- hope you are enjoying the brew- your 'fur baby' is beautiful. a recent pic of my fellow[/qu
> 
> Another lovely boy!


----------



## 81brighteyes

Ask4j said:


> Okay I was being silly. But Guernsey knitting I believe is similar to Aran knitting--someone from the UK please elaborate....


Oh, no; you gave us a good dose of laughter which is wonderful medicine. I can bet that Sam was laughing when he read your reply, too.


----------



## iamsam

i envy you the mountains and vistas you have - if i miss anything about living in westen pennsylvania and seattle it is the mountains. ohio is so flat. that was a wonderful day trip and thanks again for the pictures.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful pictures poledra - the picture of the deer - was that snow on the ground? none of the other pictures show any snow. love the picture of you and your husband - always nice to put a face to a name.
> 
> sam
> 
> No snow Sam, evertime we get some it melts within a day or two It was 62F out there yesterday, beautiful for a hike.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

my heart hurts from the stories of you women - i have never been able to understand how somone can do the things that have happened to all of you. i wish i could reach out and heal all of you and give you some peace of mind.

please know that i ache with you and for you - i am just without words here.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, please excuse the moth holes- this is my old Guernsey jerkin.
> So no, it is not cabling!
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, if I'm not mistaken, isn't this your design?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was stuck out in the old mental hospital in the country, under a compulsory order- but Fale managed to find some things I asked for, including a cone or two of rovings, that I had inherited from Mum- and her guernsey book, so I just knitted, and therefore it is my design but based on the traditions. [I had a boarder who knew her way around the system here- and she had me committed, because she was lusting after Fale, not a part of my life I like to recall- but at least working on the jerkin kept me sane]
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i always wanted to live in the desert - i find a beauty in the starkness of the terrain. i always thought a little adobe house out in the middle of nowhere would be just perfect for me.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam,
> Desert temp up in 60's during high part of day, 40's at night. Last couple of days we ave had windy conditios with storm passing through but the wind is mild enough not to cut through you. Mostly perfect dog walking in the hills or on the desert weather. When not cloudy from storm stars can take your breath away.
> About one in five years or more but usually less we get snow which only lasts a day. We are at about 3,000 ft.
> Winter can be a nice time here. Come visit.
> The dry air would probably help you.
> sassafras/desert joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

I know what you mean Sam. I too was abused but from the stories that have been shared what I went through was nothing yet also wrong. I also don't know how some people (men & women) can be so cruel. I know for myself, a counselor I went to during/after abuse said that sometimes we (the person abused) overlooks the abusers faults to an extreme because we want to emphasize what good is in the person. I was told that as a teacher that is typical...look for the best and overlook the faults. Fortunately I learned fairly quickly to stop doing this and am now blessed with a wonderful DH. We BOTH recognize each others faults and virtues and fortunatley the faults are not ones that lead to abuse. 


thewren said:


> my heart hurts from the stories of you


----------



## Silverowl

I like this.


----------



## Silverowl

Oophs double post sorry.


----------



## gottastch

Sorlenna, I like my rock 'n roll  When I'm having that feeling that things are "out-of-my-control," I put in my Bon Jovi CD and CRANK "It's My Life" and sing (if you can call it that) at the top of my lungs. It must be some kind of release for me because I always feel better after.

Thanks Sam and Nana for reposting the shaker lemon pie recipe for Sandy; I'm a little slow on the draw here today. Dear husband has decided he wants ribs for dinner tonight. I love to indulge him but that means a trip to the grocery store - ugh! He likes it when I mostly cook the ribs in the oven and then he finishes them up on the grill outside, with BBQ sauce...yes, it is warm enough to grill outside here today - crazy weather!!!

Be strong, 5mmdpns!!!! If he is in a wheelchair, his damage is all mental, correct? Rise above it, have people around to deflect any of his comments because I'm sure he is charming with people around, it is just when you two are alone that he does his worst to you, mentally. We are here for you. Talk to us, let us know how you are feeling and maybe talking it all out with us will bring you some relief...or at least get you mad rather than scared. Or change your plans and go somewhere else, for the day. Anything is possible...let yourself think outside the box. We will all help you come up with something!!!!!!! (((((((((((((( HUGS )))))))))))))))))


----------



## iamsam

these sound really good myfanwy - not sure if they are beyond my baking talents or not.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas in Switzerland
> 
> Our favourite receipt from the German Swiss Canton, thanks to my friend Felix Hohener
> 
> Zimtsterne
> 3 egg whites
> 1 lb castor sugar [450 g]
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, I do so hope it works out for you and the little fellow- we had a miniature Dachsy next door for several years- he was a very tenacious character- he just about gnawed his way through the really strong 'cyclone' diamond mesh wire fencing. But he was a very loving family oriented dog, and very good with the cats. I have run out of coffee for the next two mornings, groan...
> 
> 
> 
> I dreamed about doxies last night!  And we have had one before, so we are aware of the chaos (albeit happy) that can ensue. Just this morning I mentioned "baby gate" to DD and she nodded in agreement! The Boys (cats) might be older, but they were raised with our other one and I am not worried about socializing them. We'll take it slowly and let them sort it out. I do suspect my old fellow will recognize the dog as a baby (the cat IS twice his size, too) and he actually is very loving with babies. I suppose we will see!
> 
> A few more pages to go now...
Click to expand...

He is the Maine **** I guess!


----------



## iamsam

very funny dancer - thanks for sharing. will show it to heidi.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Saw this and wanted to share it with you. I thought it was quite humorous.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> these sound really good myfanwy - not sure if they are beyond my baking talents or not.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas in Switzerland
> 
> Our favourite receipt from the German Swiss Canton, thanks to my friend Felix Hohener
> 
> Zimtsterne
> 3 egg whites
> 1 lb castor sugar [450 g]
> 
> 
> 
> the hardest part is whipping up the egg whites, Sam- if you can make meringues, or American frosting, you can make these!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

too cute dancer - our pets sure live the life of riley don't they. great pictures - thanks.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> I looked up from my computer and saw this. Had to get a photo of them.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Just got back from Edinburgh and the '9 - 5' musical - it was brilliant. Wonderful songs and a great cast, we had a ball! Put on a Dolly Parton CD in the car on the way home today and sang our hearts out! Got back here to discover you're now at page 52 and I'm still on page 6 :roll: ..... speak again later when I catch up.


And I thought I had a struggle with the 20 or so that I got behind by yesterday. So glad you all enjoyed your outing Kate- it is nice to be able to picture where you may have been- Edinburgh is such a lovely city!


----------



## iamsam

absolutely - a matra to live by.

sam



Silverowl said:


> This is for everyone having a hard time at the moment.


----------



## iamsam

the yellow puppy would love to live with pontuf - when can i expect you?

sam



Pontuf said:


> Pontuf wants Santa to bring the yellow puppy for Christmas, Sam
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> quote=Ask4j]Scramble hurry, hurry, hurry--made it on 2nd page, oh no or is it the third page. Thanks for posting Sam!!


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

put the recipes in your document file - then you can bring them up on screen whenever you want them.

sam



nittergma said:


> Hi everyone. The weeks sure do go by don't they? I love the sound of that pasta sauce Sam. I'd like to try that. Is there a way to save recipes since I can't print them?
> I'm hopelessly behind on posts I hope everyone is doing ok. I'll keep reading I enjoy that! Kinittergma


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do suspect my old fellow will recognize the dog as a baby (the cat IS twice his size, too) and he actually is very loving with babies. I suppose we will see!
> 
> 
> 
> He is the Maine **** I guess!
Click to expand...

His daddy was Maine ****, so he's not "full size," but he is still 15 lbs and all hair & muscle. It's so funny to see him with a tiny kitten--he goes all maternal!

Here are the ornaments we'll be making tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> my heart hurts from the stories of you women - i have never been able to understand how somone can do the things that have happened to all of you. i wish i could reach out and heal all of you and give you some peace of mind.
> 
> please know that i ache with you and for you - i am just without words here.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, please excuse the moth holes- this is my old Guernsey jerkin.
> So no, it is not cabling!
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, if I'm not mistaken, isn't this your design?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was stuck out in the old mental hospital in the country, under a compulsory order- but Fale managed to find some things I asked for, including a cone or two of rovings, that I had inherited from Mum- and her guernsey book, so I just knitted, and therefore it is my design but based on the traditions. [I had a boarder who knew her way around the system here- and she had me committed, because she was lusting after Fale, not a part of my life I like to recall- but at least working on the jerkin kept me sane]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you Sam, some of the old hospitals that were built in the days when the deaf were considered insane, have been demolished. they had strait jackets, many lock ups, and double hemisphere shock, and lobotomies locally. Sometimes women ended up committed simply because they had never found a husband, to protect them- Women's Rights were so truly needed we are inclined to forget that this is within the last 100 years.


----------



## iamsam

i really thought it was funny - among my many atributes i have a great sense of humor - i am also very humble.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> Ask4j: You have my sense of humor!!! I was thinking the same think when I read where Sam wanted to know how a Guernsey looked!!! Trouble was, I didn't have a photo. I was so tickled with your post that I just had to laugh and clap my hands. Smart girl!!! (Sam will never forgive us, will he?)


----------



## iamsam

amen

sam



Silverowl said:


> I like this.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I have a feeling that Sam is ccorrect here. What they want is control over us and I decided on my last trip up north, I was taking that away from my abuser. I will not go out of my way to see him, but if I ran into him now, he would certainly know there was nothing he could do to me anymore. I have decided that as long as he bothers me, he still has the control. I still have things to work on, but him controlling me is no longer an issue. I will be happy in spite of him and I am sure that will get him more than me being upset by him.

"You cannot prevent the birds of sorrow from flying over your head, but you can prevent them from building nests in your hair."Chinese Proverb

"It all begins and ends in your mind. What you give power to, has power over you, if you allow it." Leon Brown.



thewren said:


> it's kind of like being between a rock and a hard place five - would it be possible for you to be on disability.
> 
> i'm not sure how one does it but is it possible to get to a place where what he says doesn't bother you - where you can just laugh at him and go on your way. i would think if he realized that he had no control on you anymore that he would leave you alone. and i say this kindly five - having been in an abusive realtionship i know what it does to you head.
> 
> have you talked to your son - could he help.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

very cute ornaments sorlenna. what does a yucca pod look like before you decorate it?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do suspect my old fellow will recognize the dog as a baby (the cat IS twice his size, too) and he actually is very loving with babies. I suppose we will see!
> 
> 
> 
> He is the Maine **** I guess!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His daddy was Maine ****, so he's not "full size," but he is still 15 lbs and all hair & muscle. It's so funny to see him with a tiny kitten--he goes all maternal!
> 
> Here are the ornaments we'll be making tonight.
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

When I want to save something I usually copy it and save. It is also possible to change all documents to pdf because Macs and PCs can open them if you have Adobe Reader.

Has anyone used Premier yarn? I need to make a baby blanket and it needs more of a worsted weight yarn. She wants it in a brown and no baby yarns come in brown! Then I will add a pink ribbon since it is a girl. Anyway I found the yarn on sale at Herrschners.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sam, you are dear to us as well. You are one of us. It is not just men or women, we are a true family and we hurt when someone else hurts. We all understand sort of how we all feel.



thewren said:


> my heart hurts from the stories of you women - i have never been able to understand how somone can do the things that have happened to all of you. i wish i could reach out and heal all of you and give you some peace of mind.
> 
> please know that i ache with you and for you - i am just without words here.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, please excuse the moth holes- this is my old Guernsey jerkin.
> So no, it is not cabling!
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, if I'm not mistaken, isn't this your design?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was stuck out in the old mental hospital in the country, under a compulsory order- but Fale managed to find some things I asked for, including a cone or two of rovings, that I had inherited from Mum- and her guernsey book, so I just knitted, and therefore it is my design but based on the traditions. [I had a boarder who knew her way around the system here- and she had me committed, because she was lusting after Fale, not a part of my life I like to recall- but at least working on the jerkin kept me sane]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> Sorlenna, I like my rock 'n roll  When I'm having that feeling that things are "out-of-my-control," I put in my Bon Jovi CD and CRANK "It's My Life" and sing (if you can call it that) at the top of my lungs. It must be some kind of release for me because I always feel better after.
> 
> Be strong, 5mmdpns!!!! If he is in a wheelchair, his damage is all mental, correct? Rise above it, have people around to deflect any of his comments because I'm sure he is charming with people around, it is just when you two are alone that he does his worst to you, mentally. We are here for you. Talk to us, let us know how you are feeling and maybe talking it all out with us will bring you some relief...or at least get you mad rather than scared. Or change your plans and go somewhere else, for the day. Anything is possible...let yourself think outside the box. We will all help you come up with something!!!!!!! (((((((((((((( HUGS )))))))))))))))))


Its My Life 




Yes, ex is in a wheelchair when he wants to be -- it is all part of his mind games. He has a wheeled walker and a cane. When he left, I sent his w/c to the garbage dump and took out the ramp.
I talked to my friend at church today. Her ex is terrorizing her and the kids. Her ex is currently locked up in jail for raping her daughter. She is going to be hanging out here to help with some housework and I will be going over to her place to help with doing the handiwoman carpentry work that she needs doing. Her ex put holes in the walls and they need to be drywalled. The tub surround needs fixing and calking. Stuff that he was to do and never did. Since I have done all that, I will be doing these things for her. I can go to her if I need to.

I watched part of Andy Williams Christmas Show. He is such an amazingly smooth crooner. I loved it all! He sang You will never Walk Alone.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> very cute ornaments sorlenna. what does a yucca pod look like before you decorate it?
> 
> sam


Here's a picture of the pods we've gathered--they are pretty varied in shape and how they pop open, which we figured would be more interesting for the kids than trying to get them all "alike." They can choose the shapes they like best.

And here are my socks--still need to weave in ends, but I tried 'em on and they fit! Today I am wearing the gold-colored ones I posted before. I know it will be cold tonight, but I suspect my feet will stay warm in these with my leather mocs!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorlenna the yucca pods are interesting looking. Some of the pods looks like flowers themselves. 

I really like the socks you've made. The yarn is very pretty; I assume it was a self striping yarn. Very pretty and nice job you did.

Here's a picture of the pods we've gathered--.

And here are my socks--still need to weave in ends, but I tried 'em on and they fit!


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna the yucca pods are interesting looking. Some of the pods looks like flowers themselves.
> 
> I really like the socks you've made. The yarn is very pretty; I assume it was a self striping yarn. Very pretty and nice job you did.


They are interesting--some look like octopi to me, too! I have a friend who loves octopi and squid and I want to make one for her. I can't wait to see what the kids see in them--it should be a lot of fun. Last year we made jingle bell reindeer and that was fun.

Edit: I forgot to mention that the stalks are what we use to make walking sticks, too.

The yarn is self-striping; I *almost* got the stripes the same (it's off by about two rows, but I'm happy with that). It is one of the baby jacquards and I really like experimenting with it. The leftovers may turn into some fingerless mitts, but I'll have to find a coordinating yarn to fill them in, as I don't think I have enough left over to do the whole thing in that yarn. I'm still on the "can't buy anything new" restriction (self-imposed, but necessary all the same).


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> it's kind of like being between a rock and a hard place five - would it be possible for you to be on disability.
> 
> i'm not sure how one does it but is it possible to get to a place where what he says doesn't bother you - where you can just laugh at him and go on your way. i would think if he realized that he had no control on you anymore that he would leave you alone. and i say this kindly five - having been in an abusive realtionship i know what it does to you head.
> 
> have you talked to your son - could he help. sam


It is not possible for me to be on disability Sam. I checked it all out my doc has filled out paper work. We have been fighting to get it now for a year and a half. They wont give me a disability pension because I still have a driver's license. I am not willing to have that pulled, and I would not qualify to not have it anyways because I can still quite ably drive. There is nothing physically wrong that prevents me from having a license.

I have not talked to my son yet. He is out and about. He is in Vancouver. He would tell me to go to him for Christmas and I would fly there if need be. 
Sometimes I can laugh at the ex especially when he does not threaten to come back here. The minute he does, I do fall apart. This is the first time he has threatened to come back here since July. He never did get here then, and I am getting things in place to make it so that he cant come here for Christmas. I need to phone his son to make sure of that.



thewren said:


> my heart hurts from the stories of you women - i have never been able to understand how somone can do the things that have happened to all of you. i wish i could reach out and heal all of you and give you some peace of mind.
> 
> please know that i ache with you and for you - i am just without words here. sam


Sam I love your wishes and the good thoughts you send our way. I do have some "peace of mind" when I look at your avatar. Did anyone tell you that you have a kind face? Well you do, and I would not have it any other way. (and you are thinking, "well, couldn't change it now anyways, it has grown on me, and I am kinda used to having it look at me when I look in the mirror).

Hugs for the gentleman you are and love for the person you are. I am sorry that you earned a degree from the Education Halls of Abuse yourself. I for one am glad you are around. Us folks need the likes of you to hang out with us! :thumbup:



Gottastch said:


> Be strong, 5mmdpns!!!! If he is in a wheelchair, his damage is all mental, correct? Rise above it, have people around to deflect any of his comments because I'm sure he is charming with people around, it is just when you two are alone that he does his worst to you, mentally. We are here for you. Talk to us, let us know how you are feeling and maybe talking it all out with us will bring you some relief...or at least get you mad rather than scared. Or change your plans and go somewhere else, for the day. Anything is possible...let yourself think outside the box. We will all help you come up with something!!!!!!! (((((((((((((( HUGS )))))))))))))))))


Thanks gottastch, yes, his damage is all psychological stuff as I could get out of the way of his fists and I would hide the knives when he got going. I dont have it in me to get mad and angry anymore at him. I just go into my mind where my thoughts race into nightmares, shut down my physical body, and wait for the terror of verbal abuse to start. To be paralyzed with fear is totally a reality for me, been there and forced to do that many many times. In times like this I can not think outside the box -- I am too full of self-preservation and know I would never survive another mental breakdown. I shall get a hold of the pharmacy tomorrow and order some more of my panic meds.


----------



## Strawberry4u

5mmdpns said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Flannel ears" in dogs sounds very similar to "selective hearing" (a common condition for spouses, children, and even bosses). Heh.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:  :lol:
Click to expand...

I had a great uncle who had a brilliant thought. :idea: 
His wife was a nagger and would not cease with her tongue and from the time she woke up to the time she went to bed all she did was natter natter natter. He often spent time away in the barns or fishing or trapping. (hmmmm, wonder why). Anyways he would try to ignore her and that did not work either. He went to town and bought a pair of hearing aids. Put them in his ears and explained he needed them. Well, when wife would get started nattering, he would look puzzled at her, then said, he needed new batteries, he could not hear what she was saying. She shut up.  Then when he would take out his hearing aid and she would natter on :evil: , he again looked puzzled at her. He explained that since he had no batteries, there wasnt any point in wearing the hearing aids. She kept quiet. : And they lived happily in peace and quiet ever after. True story!  :-D
My uncle had the bluest twinkliest eyes ever and when he was explaining his reasoning he winked at me and said "the angel declared peace on earth -- I just had to figure out how to get mine!"  :thumbup:[/quote]

I love this story of your great uncle. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gottastch

Oooooooh, thank you 5mmdpns!!!!!! You made my day. I put that video in my "favorites" so now I can feel empowered right at my computer and I can even "chair dance" and wave my arms with the crowd too    Did you try singing it..."It's my life, it's now or never...Frankie said I did it my way." I realize it is just a small diversion to reality but dear husband always says, "Little things make big differences" so this is one little thing that makes me feel good - dang it - really good!


----------



## Sorlenna

gottastch said:


> Did you try singing it..."It's my life, it's now or never...Frankie said I did it my way."


I am also quite familiar with that song...one reason I have gone after adopting the little dog! We have gone far too long without one! I am tired of limiting myself because I worry about this or that. It takes me ever so long to make up my mind, but once I do, heaven help whoever stands in my way.

5~! I forgot to tell you: yesterday when DD and I were out shopping, we found ketchup flavored potato chips! She said, "I thought those were only in Canada!" LOL So she bought some, and when we got up to the register, the cashier looked at them and said, "Oh, these are new. I need to get some!" I thought of you first thing. :mrgreen:


----------



## gottastch

Sorlenna, ketchup is one of the food groups in my home, as well. I will have to watch for these - yum, yum, gotta get me some


----------



## Strawberry4u

Sq_Dancer said:


> Sam, is correct about the control but when you are stuck there isn't much you can do but to keep a low profile.
> 
> Dancer you too are so caring of others. I love the sayings you are able to come up with.
> 
> 5 even though none of us live near you , you have our support and love. I'd carry tools with me and threaten to take a wheel off if he wanted to start something... and don't ever leave home without ducktape, you can use that stuff for everything. That man needs to get a life!


----------



## Pontuf

This is what goes on at our house!

pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> Dancer, my old fellow sleeps on my pillow--and anywhere else he darn well pleases. LOL I do love him, though (and I am talking about the cat! :XD: ).
> 
> I


----------



## Strawberry4u

Sq_Dancer said:


> A couple of photos taken the other day


What a beautiful cat!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> Oooooooh, thank you 5mmdpns!!!!!! You made my day. I put that video in my "favorites" so now I can feel empowered right at my computer and I can even "chair dance" and wave my arms with the crowd too    Did you try singing it..."It's my life, it's now or never...Frankie said I did it my way." I realize it is just a small diversion to reality but dear husband always says, "Little things make big differences" so this is one little thing that makes me feel good - dang it - really good!


I like Bon Jovi. I like his Living on a Prayer. ......we're half way there, livin on a prayer, take my hand, we'll make it I'll swear.....


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you Strawberry



Strawberry4u said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer you too are so caring of others. I love the sayings you are able to come up with.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> I like Bon Jovi. I like his Living on a Prayer. ......we're half way there, livin on a prayer, take my hand, we'll make it I'll swear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have lots of virtual hands to hold here! Yes, we'll make it!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Such innocent faces. Love them, Pontuf. Can you tell me what Pontuf stands for?



Pontuf said:


> This is what goes on at our house!
> 
> pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, my old fellow sleeps on my pillow--and anywhere else he darn well pleases. LOL I do love him, though (and I am talking about the cat! :XD: ).
> 
> I
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try singing it..."It's my life, it's now or never...Frankie said I did it my way."
> 
> 
> 
> I am also quite familiar with that song...one reason I have gone after adopting the little dog! We have gone far too long without one! I am tired of limiting myself because I worry about this or that. It takes me ever so long to make up my mind, but once I do, heaven help whoever stands in my way.
> 
> 5~! I forgot to tell you: yesterday when DD and I were out shopping, we found ketchup flavored potato chips! She said, "I thought those were only in Canada!" LOL So she bought some, and when we got up to the register, the cashier looked at them and said, "Oh, these are new. I need to get some!" I thought of you first thing. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I have ketchup chips and they are my favorites! but IMHO, ketchup is always good and a favorite food group of mine! lol, excuse me BRB (be right back) got to go open my bag of ketchup chips and get a diet coke!!! , , , , , ,  And what do you think of the ketchup chips? great huh?


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> I have ketchup chips and they are my favorites! but IMHO, ketchup is always good and a favorite food group of mine! lol, excuse me BRB (be right back) got to go open my bag of ketchup chips and get a diet coke!!! , , , , , ,  And what do you think of the ketchup chips? great huh?


We do like them! I hardly ever eat potato chips, so it was a real treat.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Bon Jovi. I like his Living on a Prayer. ......we're half way there, livin on a prayer, take my hand, we'll make it I'll swear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have lots of virtual hands to hold here! Yes, we'll make it!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: I am counting on it. I just dont want to be the Charlie Brown that gets the football grabbed away at the last minute and find myself flat on my back. :?
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Pontuf is the little girl's imaginary kangaroo friend from the movie Chocolat. You couldn't see him unless you believed. When we got Pontuf he was always behind us or under our feet, still is, where you couldn't see him. And yes , we do believe...

pontuf



Sq_Dancer said:


> Such innocent faces. Love them, Pontuf. Can you tell me what Pontuf stands for?
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what goes on at our house!
> 
> pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, my old fellow sleeps on my pillow--and anywhere else he darn well pleases. LOL I do love him, though (and I am talking about the cat! :XD: ).
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love your fur babies. They are beautiful.



Pontuf said:


> This is what goes on at our house!
> 
> pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, my old fellow sleeps on my pillow--and anywhere else he darn well pleases. LOL I do love him, though (and I am talking about the cat! :XD: ).
> 
> I
Click to expand...


----------



## 81brighteyes

Sq_Dancer said:


> B has requested them to be runny also.
> Do you purchase the raw tart shells? Just wondering.
> 
> and put in raw tart shells. Bake in oven.
> 
> I do not know for how long as I do not have that written down but you can keep an eye on it and you will know.


These are sooooo good. We used to put a pecan in the center of each one. Best was when it was still a little runny, but I was a kid then and it is probably too messy as an adult. Mmmmmm Mmmmmm good.[/quote][/quote]


----------



## 81brighteyes

I decided to see if I could post a reply eliminating anything unnecessary, but afraid I didn't do a very good job of it. I will see if I can figure out how to do it better next time. Sorry if my post is a bit confusing.


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup: I am counting on it. I just dont want to be the Charlie Brown that gets the football grabbed away at the last minute and find myself flat on my back. :?


That is exactly the image I have of myself if this pup adoption doesn't come through. Now that I have my heart set on him...

We will go in a few minutes; I have "put on my face" and my Christmas vest--I always get so anxious about these things; I like the children but have trouble with so many strange adults. I will be in a familiar place, DD will be there with me, and I have done this before, so I will be all right in the end, I'm sure. I have coped with this kind of anxiety all my life, but I shall forge ahead. I'm not sure if I'll have time to take pictures, but I will try to get some of the finished ornaments if I can!


----------



## iamsam

here is a pattren for slippers that i think you will like - i think the first pair would be the worst - once you made one it would be easier. i think they look pretty comfortable. knit slippers always bother the bottoms of my feet for some reason. anyhow - go here:

http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Slippers/

sam


----------



## Sandy

stubbynose said:


> Stubbynose, so glad to hear you came through your fire ok.
> 
> Stubbynose, I missed the post of the fire...Babysitting can sidetrack your thoughts...my heart goes out to you and pray no one was hurt.


So sorry to hear that you had a fire. I've been through one so I know what you are going through. I'm glad there wasn't more damage. Fires can be very devastating especially with water and smoke damage.


----------



## iamsam

the pods are interesting - are they left over from the flowers?

love the socks and the color.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> very cute ornaments sorlenna. what does a yucca pod look like before you decorate it?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of the pods we've gathered--they are pretty varied in shape and how they pop open, which we figured would be more interesting for the kids than trying to get them all "alike." They can choose the shapes they like best.
> 
> And here are my socks--still need to weave in ends, but I tried 'em on and they fit! Today I am wearing the gold-colored ones I posted before. I know it will be cold tonight, but I suspect my feet will stay warm in these with my leather mocs!
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm I'm sharpening my needles as we speak. Prayers for peace for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Bring yarn, may need to tie him up to get him to hold still.
> Sam, I may need the puppies for some pet therapy for my head.
Click to expand...

5: You do not need pills, pets etc. what you need is closure. Is religion a factor? I know that almost all churches allow divorce in case of abuse. Some require that you not remarry but separation is possible. Please keep your distance as abuse always escalates when met with rebuke. I've seen it too many times. Preserve yourself, remove yourself from harm's way.


----------



## iamsam

how cute are those.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna the yucca pods are interesting looking. Some of the pods looks like flowers themselves.
> 
> I really like the socks you've made. The yarn is very pretty; I assume it was a self striping yarn. Very pretty and nice job you did.
> 
> 
> 
> They are interesting--some look like octopi to me, too! I have a friend who loves octopi and squid and I want to make one for her. I can't wait to see what the kids see in them--it should be a lot of fun. Last year we made jingle bell reindeer and that was fun.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention that the stalks are what we use to make walking sticks, too.
> 
> The yarn is self-striping; I *almost* got the stripes the same (it's off by about two rows, but I'm happy with that). It is one of the baby jacquards and I really like experimenting with it. The leftovers may turn into some fingerless mitts, but I'll have to find a coordinating yarn to fill them in, as I don't think I have enough left over to do the whole thing in that yarn. I'm still on the "can't buy anything new" restriction (self-imposed, but necessary all the same).
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

Sq_Dancer said:


> Saw this and wanted to share it with you. I thought it was quite humorous.


love this! and jojos markings are beautiful! I love all cats however orange ones seem to be special


----------



## iamsam

love the pictures pontuf - wonderful dogs.

sam



Pontuf said:


> This is what goes on at our house!
> 
> pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, my old fellow sleeps on my pillow--and anywhere else he darn well pleases. LOL I do love him, though (and I am talking about the cat! :XD: ).
> 
> I
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

Written a short horror novel here. Pammie, I wish you were the werewolf who could send him on his way to the nether regions. I would like to know from some of you, does the nightmare ever end? :| :?[/quote]

How to answer your question without bumming you out? For myself anyway, even after 20 years, I can still get scared and get into that mental mode. It is definitely something that you have to teach yourself to turn your mind in the other direction. IF you are in a safe situation, if he is not coming around etc. learning to turn your scarey negative thoughts into positive survival empowered thoughts is/was the best thing for me. Your friend that you talked to on the phone that helped you will be one of the best to help you with that. I dont know that the nightmare ever ends, but it becomes a bad dream that you have less and less often and it becomes easier to forget/put it aside it in the light of day and go on with the good parts of your life. I hope that his son is able to help you and keep him away. If he is his father's poa he should have some kind of control over that hopefully. Hugs to you sweet lady.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Sam,
> Desert temp up in 60's during high part of day, 40's at night. Last couple of days we ave had windy conditios with storm passing through but the wind is mild enough not to cut through you. Mostly perfect dog walking in the hills or on the desert weather. When not cloudy from storm stars can take your breath away.
> About one in five years or more but usually less we get snow which only lasts a day. We are at about 3,000 ft.
> Winter can be a nice time here. Come visit.
> The dry air would probably help you.
> sassafras/desert joy


Sassafras, I must have been an astronomer in a past life.:lol: :lol: :lol: How I would love to be there with a telescope looking at those stars on those clear nights.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> I looked up from my computer and saw this. Had to get a photo of them.


Too cute.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Pregnancy Q & A was quite funny Dancer. thanks for sharing


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm passing this one along. :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

5, one thing that you said made me think that it might be a good idea and work on his mental thinking. You said that you could laugh at him when he wasn't around. I wonder how he would like it if you laughed when he said something negative to you? Of course, you don't want him to become violent and you are the only one that knows about that. But there are times I wish I had just laughed when my exes said things to purposely hurt me. Just take care of yourself.


----------



## Pup lover

Went to go finish cleaning the kitchen and realized, I forgot say Thank you Sam! The spagetti sauce is wonderful! It does make alot though and we froze half of it to have again later. Well worth the effort and I had some matchstick carrots so I threw in a handful of them as well and it is wonderful. DH loves it also!

Love seeing the pictures of Pontuf and his buddy. Everytime I sit down at the computer Trixie comes and climbs on my lap and Daisy curls up underneath at my feet.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Silverowl said:


> This is for everyone having a hard time at the moment.


Wise words. Thank you for that. Might put that on the bathroom mirror. Good start to the day. :thumbdown:


----------



## Pontuf

Puplover, by looking at your avatar looks like the same thing is going on at your house. I think our pets allow us to live in their homes!

pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Love seeing the pictures of Pontuf and his buddy. Everytime I sit down at the computer Trixie comes and climbs on my lap and Daisy curls up underneath at my feet.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> very cute ornaments sorlenna. what does a yucca pod look like before you decorate it?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of the pods we've gathered--they are pretty varied in shape and how they pop open, which we figured would be more interesting for the kids than trying to get them all "alike." They can choose the shapes they like best.
> 
> And here are my socks--still need to weave in ends, but I tried 'em on and they fit! Today I am wearing the gold-colored ones I posted before. I know it will be cold tonight, but I suspect my feet will stay warm in these with my leather mocs!
Click to expand...

Love those socks. Such lovely colors, light and cheery. :thumbup: :thumbup: Beautiful job.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pup lover said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Written a short horror novel here. Pammie, I wish you were the werewolf who could send him on his way to the nether regions. I would like to know from some of you, does the nightmare ever end? :| :?
> 
> 
> 
> How to answer your question without bumming you out? For myself anyway, even after 20 years, I can still get scared and get into that mental mode. It is definitely something that you have to teach yourself to turn your mind in the other direction. IF you are in a safe situation, if he is not coming around etc. learning to turn your scarey negative thoughts into positive survival empowered thoughts is/was the best thing for me. Your friend that you talked to on the phone that helped you will be one of the best to help you with that. I dont know that the nightmare ever ends, but it becomes a bad dream that you have less and less often and it becomes easier to forget/put it aside it in the light of day and go on with the good parts of your life. I hope that his son is able to help you and keep him away. If he is his father's poa he should have some kind of control over that hopefully. Hugs to you sweet lady.
Click to expand...

Thank you. I have decided that I need to get into my safety for my mind mode here. So, I am not going to think about ex. I am not going to answer his phone calls. I am going to allow my mind to let you alls' words heal the bruises he has inflicted on my peace of mind. I am so glad that I talked to my KTP family about the abuse, because I needed you all to help me through this latest round of panic. If he contacts me again and says he is coming again, then I am phoning my stepson.

I will not be alone for the next few days anyways. My gf and her baby are coming over and we will be benefitting from each other's company. She is going to help me out with some things, and I am going over to her house to help with some things there.

Thank you for letting me know the terror will eventually alleviate and subside to only occaisional happenings. I will phone my friend again this evening.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Here are the ornaments we'll be making tonight.


Those are just too cute. Put a smile on my face. How creative you are!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> Puplover, by looking at your avatar looks like the same thing is going on at your house. I think our pets allow us to live in their homes!
> 
> pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love seeing the pictures of Pontuf and his buddy. Everytime I sit down at the computer Trixie comes and climbs on my lap and Daisy curls up underneath at my feet.
Click to expand...

We are the hired help! and our wages are paid in puppy love. some of us like to think we are the cat's meow, but I wouldnt let the cats know that!! haha :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> A couple of photos taken the other day


Does the kitty have your eyes Dancer? Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I shall have to find that movie. It sounds delightful and so does Pontuf. Thank you.



Pontuf said:


> Pontuf is the little girl's imaginary kangaroo friend from the movie Chocolat. You couldn't see him unless you believed. When we got Pontuf he was always behind us or under our feet, still is, where you couldn't see him. And yes , we do believe...
> 
> pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such innocent faces. Love them, Pontuf. Can you tell me what Pontuf stands for?
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what goes on at our house!
> 
> pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, my old fellow sleeps on my pillow--and anywhere else he darn well pleases. LOL I do love him, though (and I am talking about the cat! :XD: ).
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

SOOOOO true, but we wouldn't have it any other way!

pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puplover, by looking at your avatar looks like the same thing is going on at your house. I think our pets allow us to live in their homes!
> 
> pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love seeing the pictures of Pontuf and his buddy. Everytime I sit down at the computer Trixie comes and climbs on my lap and Daisy curls up underneath at my feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are the hired help! and our wages are paid in puppy love. some of us like to think we are the cat's meow, but I wouldnt let the cats know that!! haha :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Angora, here is a link that tells the difference between White Tails and Mule Deers.
> http://www.bcoutdoorsmagazine.com/othmarvohringer/?p=141


Thanks Dancer. Interesting about the White tails and their jumping abilities. If I was a protected Mule Deer I would sure not want to be mistaken for a White Tail Deer. Too close in looks for comfort.


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> 5, one thing that you said made me think that it might be a good idea and work on his mental thinking. You said that you could laugh at him when he wasn't around. I wonder how he would like it if you laughed when he said something negative to you? Of course, you don't want him to become violent and you are the only one that knows about that. But there are times I wish I had just laughed when my exes said things to purposely hurt me. Just take care of yourself.


did that once and was totally terrorized for it. no, not going there. My head cant go there. I panic at the thought of it, knowing what happened the last time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> I got my call from the husband of the teacher I'm subbing for. The baby is on the way! I'm happy for her, but that means I have to go to work tomorrow! Boo hoo! I do have some free time during the day so I will be taking my knitting.
> 
> DD called today and I asked her if she had given any thought as to what she is giving her teammates for Christmas. She said that she had thought about the coasters I had been knitting with the Christmas cotton yarn. I asked her how many sets she wanted and she said that she would like to give a set of 4 to every teacher. I think there are 12 and then you have the principals and secretary. I told her I would really have to think on that! There's about 3 weeks of school and 48 plus coasters. Just don't know if I'm up to it! I'm glad she appreciates my knitting, but I really wish she would give me more time. Like we all say, no one knows how much time it takes to do our projects! I will say, the coasters are easy peasy!


Yay for the baby and for work. Nay for the short notice on all those coasters, time just for when work is starting. You will be one busy lady. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dancer the movie Chocolat is very good. I think you might enjoy it. Hope you can find it. I had forgotten the name of the imaginary kangaroo was Pontuf but knew I had heard the name before and that was where.



Sq_Dancer said:


> I shall have to find that movie. It sounds delightful and so does Pontuf. Thank you.


----------



## Strawberry4u

thewren said:


> here is a pattren for slippers that i think you will like - i think the first pair would be the worst - once you made one it would be easier. i think they look pretty comfortable. knit slippers always bother the bottoms of my feet for some reason. anyhow - go here:
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Slippers/
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam for the pattern, I plan on making a couple pairs of these.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Love the name Tinkerbell. Tommy's name does not sound so creative however, my little dog was named Frodo and wanted to continue on with Hobbit names. I went for Tolman (Tommy) and Samwise (Sammy) for my two kittens. I later had another brother to them (younger) who I named Little Jo for a friend of mine who wanted a kitten and her name was Jo-Ann, however she changed her mind and I called him Joey or Jojo all the time. He was cute also. Sammy died of unknown causes and I had to sadly leave little Jojo behind when I left my situation. Cried for hours as I left him behind.
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy looks exactly like my Tinkerbell! But "Tinker" passed over 30 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of photos taken the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Gorgeous markings.


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> lovely doogie - can you wear it?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> doogie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this in the family attic this week. No one seems to know where it came from, but it has apparently been in the family for a very very long time according to Grandma. She said she hadn't seen it since she was a small child, that is the only information known about it. She is in her mid-90's.
> 
> I took it down to the local Silver Smith to have it checked out. The Smith wasn't sure how old it was, but she is sure that it is extremely old based upon the type of silver used along with the cut of the stones. Said it was "old" silver and cautioned me to not loose it. The stones are rubies and a diamond.
> 
> Just thought I would post this. Anyone ever seen something like this before? Trying to track down where it could have originated out of.
Click to expand...

Lots of google hits on lion head ring.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ask4j said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to post the sweater again with the bunny KAL that Darowil had us do added to the sweater. I put on a pocket and attached the bunny with just enough yarn to my great niece play with it but not lose it. More firsts. Have never done a pocket before, never did a separate cable trim before, never did a one piece top down sweater before, and never added a toy to a sweater. It will fit in the pocket when not played with. The little legs on the sheep buttons move.... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so sweet, love the ribbon detail and the bunny in the pocket--adorable.
> 
> PS. this was from pg 15 or 16, used an old email to open and here was this really cute sweater--so of course had to comment--now back to getting caught up.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much. I really had fun doing it. The class stopped and the teacher never called to start it up again. We paid by the lesson, so not out any money, but thought I wouldn't be able to finish it. I did it and then added all the trims and cable myself as didn't like the unfinished look it had. The creative part at the end that came out in me was the most fun of all with the trim, bunny and pocket. Never thought I would do a pocket. After knitting something I am done and the thought of pockets was too much, but it just all clicked this time for some reason. Think it is all the creative energy on here so thanks to all of you. :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, and how true is that as the bunny is even thanks to Darowil. YaY KTP. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been known to put grated carrots, zucchini and fried eggplant in my lasagna and people love it. Sorry, I don't have a recipe. Most of my cooking is like DH's jazz and improvised. DH wants me to write down recipes so I can do it again and again but I need an assistant to write things down while I do them. :thumbup: :thumbup: Try the carrots cooked in the sauce Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to keep a tape recorder in the kitchen and talked while I was cooking that way I would go back and play the tape, write down what I had done. Worked great for new receipts I was making.
Click to expand...

excellent idea- I have a tape recorder lurking somewhere from my Dad's things![/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: You should get it out it really does help.


----------



## Pontuf

Yes Gwenie it's a really nice movie. One of our favorites...and Johnny Depp is in it tooo...........

pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Dancer the movie Chocolat is very good. I think you might enjoy it. Hope you can find it. I had forgotten the name of the imaginary kangaroo was Pontuf but knew I had heard the name before and that was where.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shall have to find that movie. It sounds delightful and so does Pontuf. Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh 5mm... do we need to get the "KTP protector gang" together?? I for one will gladly be there for you :!: :!: :!: I do understand about the joint name thing, had a very dear friend that was in that type of situation, luckily when the house was finally paid off, she had it appraised and she went to court and the judge had it that she only had to pay him $5,000 for his share of the property, he had not lived in the house but 2 yrs made no payments or provided any maintenance on it. He was livid, but there was nothing he could do, it really made my day :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my KTP protector gang! Thank you so much for being here for me. Just when I was starting to feel safe again, one phone call sends me into a nervous meltdown. I know that there is only so much others can do and the rest I have to do myself. It helps knowing others are with me and that I dont do this alone.
Click to expand...

Can your male friend arrange to be with you through the holidays season since he has such a good influence on you? Or maybe your son?


----------



## NanaCaren

Sandy said:


> Thank you Sam and NanaCaren for sending me the Shaker Lemon Pie recipe to me I really appreciate it. I will let you know when I try it I so LOVE lemons.


  :thumbup: You are most welcome.


----------



## stubbynose

Bulldog said:


> Please don't think me a party pooper, but could really use some prayer...God love and bless you all...Betty


Prayers and strength are being sent to you and yours to help get you through all that is upon you at this time. We here will keep you in our daily thoughts and prayers for sure!!!


----------



## Redkimba

Boy, we have some strong women in here. 

I finished up the first baby sock of this pair. I might put the other one on the needles so I can take it on the train with me, BUT I finish up the baby sweater.

Here is the sock; it's my first try with the Kitchener stitch. I think that I like the effect of the Kitchener - more rounded toes. I will definitely keep it in mind when I make my next adult socks. 

back out for dinner. I think I'm making fish tonight - after cleaning out the sink of the dishes. (I think they breed when I'm not looking...)


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> I like this.


That is lovely, thank you for posting it.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> here is a pattren for slippers that i think you will like - i think the first pair would be the worst - once you made one it would be easier. i think they look pretty comfortable. knit slippers always bother the bottoms of my feet for some reason. anyhow - go here:
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Slippers/
> 
> sam


Those do look warm, have sent it on to my sis.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Sandy said:


> Thank you Sam and NanaCaren for sending me the Shaker Lemon Pie recipe to me I really appreciate it. I will let you know when I try it I so LOVE lemons.


Perhaps Sam will see this and reply or maybe you have the answer. I noticed that Sam wrote to put the 2nd pie crust on top, but then mentioned to insert knife near edge and if comes out clean, pie is done. Just wondering about this. Any thoughts?


----------



## doogie

Ghon Brothers is a company out of Indiana. The shirts I wear only have 3 buttons (wooden) and you have to pull them over the head to put them on. I believe most people refer to them as "Grandfather Shirts" these days. Anyhow, they are an older style of shirt that has been in use for a long time. Problem is the companies that produce them are getting scarcer by the year. It is a much plainer way of dressing, but it is not for everyone I think. As for collars. The ones we have sound just like the ones your Father wore from the description you give. They aren't the most comfortable of contraptions but they attach with collar pins as well.  (Although I don't have any, my brother tends to find them useful for work) I stay far away from them. LOL

Same thing with the trousers. The ones we wear don't have zippers. (personally I think the person that invented the Zipper needs to be taken out back and shot) But they are much more comfortable.

And yes I'll post a picture of the School clothes once they arrive. Considering the time of year I'm slightly nervous about the timing. I'm just praying they arrive before School starts the week after Christmas-tide.



thewren said:


> hope you get a few breaks while you are studying - isn't it about time for semester break?
> 
> whwere is ghon brothers - did you order tees or button shirts without collars. my dad's sunday shirt used a separate collar - he used to have the chinese laundry do them - you could have hammered nails with them. he used collar pins to put them on. he said he could sinch up his tie but it wouldn't constrict his throat - you can't be a preacher and have a constricted throat. lol
> 
> anyhow - we will need pictures of the new duds.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pup lover

Here is what I did this weekend knitting wise anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for everyone having a hard time at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Wise words. Thank you for that. Might put that on the bathroom mirror. Good start to the day. :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

What a good idea and then it can be read several times a day.


----------



## Pup lover

Here is the sock; it's my first try with the Kitchener stitch. I think that I like the effect of the Kitchener - more rounded toes. I will definitely keep it in mind when I make my next adult socks. 

I want to try socks next year, maybe I will start with baby socks to get the hang of it and feel like Im accomplishing something. My BFs oldest daughter is in labor right now. She is having a home birth with a midwife, in water. amazing the things they do these days insurance doesnt cover this kind of birth so they had to pay out of pocket completly for this, cant imagine what the cost is!


----------



## NanaCaren

81brighteyes said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sam and NanaCaren for sending me the Shaker Lemon Pie recipe to me I really appreciate it. I will let you know when I try it I so LOVE lemons.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Sam will see this and reply or maybe you have the answer. I noticed that Sam wrote to put the 2nd pie crust on top, but then mentioned to insert knife near edge and if comes out clean, pie is done. Just wondering about this. Any thoughts?
Click to expand...

I just put the knife into one of the slits that I made to let the steam out. That way the crust still looked pretty.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of photos taken the other day
> 
> 
> 
> Does the kitty have your eyes Dancer? Beautiful :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Pup lover said:


> Here is what I did this weekend knitting wise anyway. :thumbup:


Very nice work PupLover. I've never used the ribbon yarn; it looks really pretty. The cowl is really coming along nicely, too. I'm almost finished with the rug; will post a picture once done.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love this picture of you two; you both look so happy.


Sq_Dancer said:


> Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Is this on DVD or VHS and is it a children's movie or an adult movie????



Gweniepooh said:


> Dancer the movie Chocolat is very good. I think you might enjoy it. Hope you can find it. I had forgotten the name of the imaginary kangaroo was Pontuf but knew I had heard the name before and that was where.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shall have to find that movie. It sounds delightful and so does Pontuf. Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverowl

Sq_Dancer said:


> Is this on DVD or VHS and is it a children's movie or an adult movie????
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer the movie Chocolat is very good. I think you might enjoy it. Hope you can find it. I had forgotten the name of the imaginary kangaroo was Pontuf but knew I had heard the name before and that was where.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shall have to find that movie. It sounds delightful and so does Pontuf. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a link telling you about the film.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chocolat_%282000_film%29
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Wow. so pretty and you are a fast knitter.



Pup lover said:


> Here is what I did this weekend knitting wise anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I know I am happy, and from the photo, I am sure he is happy also. My youngest son said he looks like Santa Claus and he has the twinkle in his eyes and the cheeks and joliness that I think Santa Claus would need. I think he has played Santa Claus a few times also.



Gweniepooh said:


> I love this picture of you two; you both look so happy.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Shows you I have been in the dark way tooooooo long. I really have no idea what movies have been out there for an awfully long time. I will search for this one now. Thank you.



Silverowl said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this on DVD or VHS and is it a children's movie or an adult movie????
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer the movie Chocolat is very good. I think you might enjoy it. Hope you can find it. I had forgotten the name of the imaginary kangaroo was Pontuf but knew I had heard the name before and that was where.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shall have to find that movie. It sounds delightful and so does Pontuf. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a link telling you about the film.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chocolat_%282000_film%29
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh 5mm... do we need to get the "KTP protector gang" together?? I for one will gladly be there for you :!: :!: :!: I do understand about the joint name thing, had a very dear friend that was in that type of situation, luckily when the house was finally paid off, she had it appraised and she went to court and the judge had it that she only had to pay him $5,000 for his share of the property, he had not lived in the house but 2 yrs made no payments or provided any maintenance on it. He was livid, but there was nothing he could do, it really made my day :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my KTP protector gang! Thank you so much for being here for me. Just when I was starting to feel safe again, one phone call sends me into a nervous meltdown. I know that there is only so much others can do and the rest I have to do myself. It helps knowing others are with me and that I dont do this alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can your male friend arrange to be with you through the holidays season since he has such a good influence on you? Or maybe your son?
Click to expand...

I dont believe it is possible. It has been discussed though. If need be I would go to my son or tell the ex I am going to my son. Ex will not want to come here then. He only wants to come if I am here. I will talk to my stepson and put a stop to him coming here. :?


----------



## iamsam

pup lover - did you use the five cans of tomato paste?

sam



Pup lover said:


> Went to go finish cleaning the kitchen and realized, I forgot say Thank you Sam! The spagetti sauce is wonderful! It does make alot though and we froze half of it to have again later. Well worth the effort and I had some matchstick carrots so I threw in a handful of them as well and it is wonderful. DH loves it also!
> 
> Love seeing the pictures of Pontuf and his buddy. Everytime I sit down at the computer Trixie comes and climbs on my lap and Daisy curls up underneath at my feet.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sq_Dancer said:


> Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of photos taken the other day
> 
> 
> 
> Does the kitty have your eyes Dancer? Beautiful :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What a very lovely couple ! You both look so happy.   :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

great looking sock redkimba - the baby will really be decked out.

sam



Redkimba said:


> Boy, we have some strong women in here.
> 
> I finished up the first baby sock of this pair. I might put the other one on the needles so I can take it on the train with me, BUT I finish up the baby sweater.
> 
> Here is the sock; it's my first try with the Kitchener stitch. I think that I like the effect of the Kitchener - more rounded toes. I will definitely keep it in mind when I make my next adult socks.
> 
> back out for dinner. I think I'm making fish tonight - after cleaning out the sink of the dishes. (I think they breed when I'm not looking...)


----------



## iamsam

it was in the directions brighteyes - i wondered about it also - thought i would try it that way and see what happens. it's the getting the lemons paper thin that will be hard. need a madaline - isn't that what those little slicers are called?

sam



81brighteyes said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sam and NanaCaren for sending me the Shaker Lemon Pie recipe to me I really appreciate it. I will let you know when I try it I so LOVE lemons.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Sam will see this and reply or maybe you have the answer. I noticed that Sam wrote to put the 2nd pie crust on top, but then mentioned to insert knife near edge and if comes out clean, pie is done. Just wondering about this. Any thoughts?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you Caren. I do feel truly blessed. It is so nice to have the respect that I get from him.



NanaCaren said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of photos taken the other day
> 
> 
> 
> Does the kitty have your eyes Dancer? Beautiful :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a very lovely couple ! You both look so happy.   :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

doogie - do you have an amish/quaker background?

sam



doogie said:


> Ghon Brothers is a company out of Indiana. The shirts I wear only have 3 buttons (wooden) and you have to pull them over the head to put them on. I believe most people refer to them as "Grandfather Shirts" these days. Anyhow, they are an older style of shirt that has been in use for a long time. Problem is the companies that produce them are getting scarcer by the year. It is a much plainer way of dressing, but it is not for everyone I think. As for collars. The ones we have sound just like the ones your Father wore from the description you give. They aren't the most comfortable of contraptions but they attach with collar pins as well.  (Although I don't have any, my brother tends to find them useful for work) I stay far away from them. LOL
> 
> Same thing with the trousers. The ones we wear don't have zippers. (personally I think the person that invented the Zipper needs to be taken out back and shot) But they are much more comfortable.
> 
> And yes I'll post a picture of the School clothes once they arrive. Considering the time of year I'm slightly nervous about the timing. I'm just praying they arrive before School starts the week after Christmas-tide.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> hope you get a few breaks while you are studying - isn't it about time for semester break?
> 
> whwere is ghon brothers - did you order tees or button shirts without collars. my dad's sunday shirt used a separate collar - he used to have the chinese laundry do them - you could have hammered nails with them. he used collar pins to put them on. he said he could sinch up his tie but it wouldn't constrict his throat - you can't be a preacher and have a constricted throat. lol
> 
> anyhow - we will need pictures of the new duds.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

very nice pup lover - was it difficult to knit with?

sam



Pup lover said:


> Here is what I did this weekend knitting wise anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

For some reason this has been a long day. Maybe it is because I feel tired and I stayed up until 3:00 this morning. Well, my sleeping habits are about to change. I have to be up by 6:00 and leave by 7:15 at the latest. I will probably try to leave by 7:00 tomorrow since it is my first day. I think tomorrow is the easy day and Tuesday the hard one. The others are normal. I know I will be tired, but I'm glad I will earn some money.

It looks like my mom's house may be sold. We are supposed to close on the 7th. I sure hope it goes through this time.


----------



## iamsam

nanacaren - i didn' know you had tried the pie - how was it?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sam and NanaCaren for sending me the Shaker Lemon Pie recipe to me I really appreciate it. I will let you know when I try it I so LOVE lemons.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Sam will see this and reply or maybe you have the answer. I noticed that Sam wrote to put the 2nd pie crust on top, but then mentioned to insert knife near edge and if comes out clean, pie is done. Just wondering about this. Any thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just put the knife into one of the slits that I made to let the steam out. That way the crust still looked pretty.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

nice looking couple dancer.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of photos taken the other day
> 
> 
> 
> Does the kitty have your eyes Dancer? Beautiful :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> nanacaren - i didn' know you had tried the pie - how was it?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sam and NanaCaren for sending me the Shaker Lemon Pie recipe to me I really appreciate it. I will let you know when I try it I so LOVE lemons.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Sam will see this and reply or maybe you have the answer. I noticed that Sam wrote to put the 2nd pie crust on top, but then mentioned to insert knife near edge and if comes out clean, pie is done. Just wondering about this. Any thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just put the knife into one of the slits that I made to let the steam out. That way the crust still looked pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The pie was the best but I really like lemons. It was a hit with the eens as well. I have also sent it on to Dave to try out on the lads.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sq_Dancer said:


> Thank you Caren. I do feel truly blessed. It is so nice to have the respect that I get from him.
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of photos taken the other day
> 
> 
> 
> Does the kitty have your eyes Dancer? Beautiful :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a very lovely couple ! You both look so happy.   :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think you are truly blessed , you deserve it for sure.


----------



## Pup lover

Sq_Dancer said:


> Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.
> 
> Hi Dancer! So nice to see your pretty face and you and B make a nice looking couple.
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

It wasnt too bad, had to be careful sometimes if I got in the ribbon instead of under it, it worked up quickly though. its a four row repeat with one row of drop stitches so it grew quick.



thewren said:


> very nice pup lover - was it difficult to knit with?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I did this weekend knitting wise anyway. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you pup lover. I don't feel so pretty but I do feel happy and I thank you for the compliment.



Pup lover said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.
> 
> Hi Dancer! So nice to see your pretty face and you and B make a nice looking couple.
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

Yes, I used 30 ounces of tomato paste. I followed the receipt except for adding the carrots and it is very good. (i wanted to bold very, however it seems I didnt retain the lesson on doing so  ) It does get pretty thick am thinking next time I will add another cup of broth. I did cook in the slow cooker on low overnight 12 hours.



thewren said:


> pup lover - did you use the five cans of tomato paste?
> 
> sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

Redkimba said:


> Boy, we have some strong women in here.
> 
> I finished up the first baby sock of this pair. I might put the other one on the needles so I can take it on the train with me, BUT I finish up the baby sweater.
> 
> Here is the sock; it's my first try with the Kitchener stitch. I think that I like the effect of the Kitchener - more rounded toes. I will definitely keep it in mind when I make my next adult socks.
> 
> back out for dinner. I think I'm making fish tonight - after cleaning out the sink of the dishes. (I think they breed when I'm not looking...)


My silverware is the worst for prolific life forms breeding. I know my dinner plates start spawning saucers and then the cups follow suit. It happens in the sink when I have gone to bed for the night. At least they have the decency to do this when the lights are out!
The kitchener stitch is a beautiful way to graft a seamless toe. Lord Kitchener came up with this stitch as a way for those who were knitting soldiers' socks. The seams were rubbing on the toes of his men and the friction was causing sores and ulcers on their feet in their boots. So he came up with a way to eliminate the seam from the toe of the socks. Thus the kitchener stitch was "born".
Your socks look beautifully done!! Any tyker would love to stomp around in them!! 
For anyone needing to know the kitcherner stitch, this is the best tutorial I have ever seen about it.
http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer04/FEATtheresasum04.html


----------



## Pup lover

To funny! DH bought a new dog food when he did the shopping this week (wants to get away from corn for the pups). We have two bowls in the kitchen one on each side of the room. One bowl was empty so I filled it half with the new stuff and half with the smaller food for Trixie. (Daisy was getting large breed and both bowls are filled half and half cause I cant keep them at one bowl) Trixie sniffed every piece of new food on top that she could get to, ate probably 4 or 5 pieces then went in the living room and got Daisy and had her come check out the new food. Daisy came in the kitchen by the old bowl sniffed it and went right on by and got to the new stuff sniffed every piece and then ate a few bites and now they are both outside barking at who knows what. Seems the new food DH got is pup approved! :lol:


----------



## Redkimba

doogie said:


> Ghon Brothers is a company out of Indiana. The shirts I wear only have 3 buttons (wooden) and you have to pull them over the head to put them on. I believe most people refer to them as "Grandfather Shirts" these days.
> 
> Same thing with the trousers. The ones we wear don't have zippers. (personally I think the person that invented the Zipper needs to be taken out back and shot) But they are much more comfortable.


This outfit kinda sounds like the shirts that my 1860s guy reenactor friends wear. (forgive the drink in his hands; it's the best example that I could find at the moment, and it's from James Townsend Co.)


----------



## Sq_Dancer

LOL That is too funny.

The mother of my dog was a purebred Shih tzu who only weighed 11 lbs at the most. She was a lot smaller than Frodo. Frodo was more the size of the Llaso Apso Dad. Anyway, I put a crock pot of left over chili on the floor and out of no where, this little dog came screeching into the kitchen. She almost had to be on her tippy toes to get her face down the the chili. She ate and ate and ate and her little belly kept getting wider and wider until she could eat no more. Then she stood there with her little face resting on the side of the crock pot bowl, guarding it, so that none of the other dogs would get a hold of the food in there. And she chased them off if they came anywhere close to it. So funny to watch.

Whenever I managed to give Frodo a little bowl of chili, he would lick up all the juice and meat and everything was gone except the beans. Bowl looked like a clean bowl except for those beans LOL.



Pup lover said:


> To funny! DH bought a new dog food when he did the shopping this week (wants to get away from corn for the pups). We have two bowls in the kitchen one on each side of the room. One bowl was empty so I filled it half with the new stuff and half with the smaller food for Trixie. (Daisy was getting large breed and both bowls are filled half and half cause I cant keep them at one bowl) Trixie sniffed every piece of new food on top that she could get to, ate probably 4 or 5 pieces then went in the living room and got Daisy and had her come check out the new food. Daisy came in the kitchen by the old bowl sniffed it and went right on by and got to the new stuff sniffed every piece and then ate a few bites and now they are both outside barking at who knows what. Seems the new food DH got is pup approved! :lol:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

And no zippers in the pants???? That seemed to be an important part of this outfit along with no collar. Wouldn't that make it harder for the men to go to the bathroom?



Redkimba said:


> doogie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ghon Brothers is a company out of Indiana. The shirts I wear only have 3 buttons (wooden) and you have to pull them over the head to put them on. I believe most people refer to them as "Grandfather Shirts" these days.
> 
> Same thing with the trousers. The ones we wear don't have zippers. (personally I think the person that invented the Zipper needs to be taken out back and shot) But they are much more comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit kinda sounds like the shirts that my 1860s guy reenactor friends wear. (forgive the drink in his hands; it's the best example that I could find at the moment, and it's from James Townsend Co.)
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

5mm, I've never walked your road before but want to add whatever strength or experience are mine to your ''stash'' of supporters and reassurances. I'm here for whatever I can contribute to your well-being. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Welcome to the Gohn Brothers 
Over 100 years in business!
Phone - (574) 825-2400
Call Toll Free - (1-800-595-0031) 


If you would like to receive a catalog, please 
send your request to:
Gohn Brothers
P.O. Box 1110
Middlebury IN, 46540


----------



## Gweniepooh

Finally finished knitting the shoe rug from the pattern I got from our Sam. Have to weave in two ends but all and all it is DONE. I'm pretty pleased with how it finally turned out. Now just hope DD likes it. As usually I can't keep from shaking a bit when taking a photo so it is slightly blurry. Need to see about getting a tripod I guess.


----------



## jheiens

Perhaps Sam will see this and reply or maybe you have the answer. I noticed that Sam wrote to put the 2nd pie crust on top, but then mentioned to insert knife near edge and if comes out clean, pie is done. Just wondering about this. Any thoughts?[/quote]

Those were the instructions with the recipe when I found it on-line, Brighteyes. I assumed that it was to be certain that all the eggs in the filling had cooked through, likely resembling a custard filling, otherwise it might need a few more minutes to be completely finished.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Well done on the socks, Redkimba!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## stubbynose

Sq_Dancer said:


> Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.
> Now how sweet is this dancer??? This really is a very nice picture of the 2 of you..hope you framed it !!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Very nice. That should work well, Gwen.



Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished knitting the shoe rug from the pattern I got from our Sam. Have to weave in two ends but all and all it is DONE. I'm pretty pleased with how it finally turned out. Now just hope DD likes it. As usually I can't keep from shaking a bit when taking a photo so it is slightly blurry. Need to see about getting a tripod I guess.


----------



## jheiens

Hope the pie comes out as delicious as it sounds from the recipe, Caren. It really made my mouth water when I went looking for 
Sam's memory and found this. I'm anxious to try it on my family.

Enjoy. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> 5mm, I've never walked your road before but want to add whatever strength or experience are mine to your ''stash'' of supporters and reassurances. I'm here for whatever I can contribute to your well-being.
> 
> lohio Joy


Most of all it takes the knowledge that at least one lady has never been mistreated to make believers out of those who have. I have raised my son to be like a gentleman to all people, and never ever to be harsh with a woman. To my knowledge and the stories of the ladies he has known in his life, he always has been a gentleman. Thank you for speaking up with your support! Your tale of being properly treated is truly an inspiration!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh yes I did and it is in my Dining Room 



stubbynose said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.
> Now how sweet is this dancer??? This really is a very nice picture of the 2 of you..hope you framed it !!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished knitting the shoe rug from the pattern I got from our Sam. Have to weave in two ends but all and all it is DONE. I'm pretty pleased with how it finally turned out. Now just hope DD likes it. As usually I can't keep from shaking a bit when taking a photo so it is slightly blurry. Need to see about getting a tripod I guess.


Nicely done! wow, I love the cables. Could you possibly send me the cables? you can have the rest, I just want the cables! I am so envious! I will have perfect cables one day too!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Of course I'll send you the cables... do you want them delivered by train, plane, or automobile?

Nicely done! wow, I love the cables. Could you possibly send me the cables? you can have the rest, I just want the cables! I am so envious! I will have perfect cables one day too! [/quote]


----------



## jheiens

Sq_Dancer said:


> And no zippers in the pants???? That seemed to be an important part of this outfit along with no collar. Wouldn't that make it harder for the men to go to the bathroom?
> 
> Dancer, the Amish here in this corner of Ohio don't use zippers either. Instead, they use 2 rows of buttons/buttonholes on the fronts of their trousers.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Of course I'll send you the cables... do you want them delivered by train, plane, or automobile?
> 
> Nicely done! wow, I love the cables. Could you possibly send me the cables? you can have the rest, I just want the cables! I am so envious! I will have perfect cables one day too!


[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## Redkimba

Sq_Dancer said:


> And no zippers in the pants???? That seemed to be an important part of this outfit along with no collar. Wouldn't that make it harder for the men to go to the bathroom?


I have no idea; I just assume it means planning ahead. LOL...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ooooo...I love road trips so I will look for the limo. I'll bring my sharpened knitting needles with me, some Claxton fruit cake, and some apple cider. Could we make the cookies together? I love to bake Christmas cookies and don't do it nearly enough any more?

I will send the chopper down for you on the condition that you will come share a Christmas cookie with me and a coffee. On the other hand, if you drive up you can see some sights on the way! That would be nice too. I will hire a chauffer and get that limo for you! [/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns

Redkimba said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no zippers in the pants???? That seemed to be an important part of this outfit along with no collar. Wouldn't that make it harder for the men to go to the bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea; I just assume it means planning ahead. LOL...
Click to expand...

You wear looser pants and suspenders! LOL 
Here are the Suspenders!


----------



## NanaCaren

jheiens said:


> Hope the pie comes out as delicious as it sounds from the recipe, Caren. It really made my mouth water when I went looking for
> Sam's memory and found this. I'm anxious to try it on my family.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Do try it I'm sure you will like it everyone I have had taste it has loved it so far.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Ok, guess that would work then. Did not think of buttons.



jheiens said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no zippers in the pants???? That seemed to be an important part of this outfit along with no collar. Wouldn't that make it harder for the men to go to the bathroom?
> 
> Dancer, the Amish here in this corner of Ohio don't use zippers either. Instead, they use 2 rows of buttons/buttonholes on the fronts of their trousers.
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## sassafras123

thewren said:


> i always wanted to live in the desert - i find a beauty in the starkness of the terrain. i always thought a little adobe house out in the middle of nowhere would be just perfect for me.
> 
> It took awhile to love the desert but I do. Always amazed I can, most days, grab the dogs and walk all year. In summer very early in a.m. Now I wait til noonish so the desert warms up. Worse problem, fall and spring are the winds. Fierce.
> 
> I fantasize an adobe home with rounded rooms and fireplace. Round seems so much friendlier and cozy than square. We are high desert. Low desert would be warmer in winter and not too much hotter in summer. They just get triple digit earlier in year and it lasts longer. Arizona, NM prettier with saguaros but you would have to look at elevation. I would think the dry air would help you breathe better. You might try snow birding....north in spring, summer then desert fall, winter. Most days are sunny.
> Such a difference from being socked in with grey skies on Long Island, NY from Nov-March. I am a lot less snarky and restless.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Ooooo...I love road trips so I will look for the limo. I'll bring my sharpened knitting needles with me, some Claxton fruit cake, and some apple cider. Could we make the cookies together? I love to bake Christmas cookies and don't do it nearly enough any more?
> 
> I will send the chopper down for you on the condition that you will come share a Christmas cookie with me and a coffee. On the other hand, if you drive up you can see some sights on the way! That would be nice too. I will hire a chauffer and get that limo for you!


[/quote]

Baking cookies it is! and I have ice cubes for iced apple cidar! I will send Bruce Springsteen down with his Pink Cadilac!


----------



## Joe P

again I can't keep up but checking in and making dinner for the guys working on the bathroom in Anthony's house next door. They have had to tear out the tub and enclosure, and old faucets and now replacing all that and trying to keep it from leaking so they can turn on the water and maybe he can move in during the week at night a little each night after he gets off of work and eats his meal here. We will see. He is 29 and loves to go out and be with his buddies and not do what is needed for the move in. We have put down the rule what is needed and he is beginning to do it today finally. I sound a bit bitter but I am not just hoping he can move out so we can have our private lives back so bad. he he. I will survive. take care and have a good week. joe p.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Ok, guess that would work then. Did not think of buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no zippers in the pants???? That seemed to be an important part of this outfit along with no collar. Wouldn't that make it harder for the men to go to the bathroom?
> 
> Dancer, the Amish here in this corner of Ohio don't use zippers either. Instead, they use 2 rows of buttons/buttonholes on the fronts of their trousers.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or elastic in the back of the pants.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> again I can't keep up but checking in and making dinner for the guys working on the bathroom in Anthony's house next door. They have had to tear out the tub and enclosure, and old faucets and now replacing all that and trying to keep it from leaking so they can turn on the water and maybe he can move in during the week at night a little each night after he gets off of work and eats his meal here. We will see. He is 29 and loves to go out and be with his buddies and not do what is needed for the move in. We have put down the rule what is needed and he is beginning to do it today finally. I sound a bit bitter but I am not just hoping he can move out so we can have our private lives back so bad. he he. I will survive. take care and have a good week. joe p.


Hi Joe, it will be good for Anthony to be in his own space too. Sometimes it takes longer for some people to grow up and become mature than others. I think you are just sounding reasonable and like a wise person who has taken it upon himself to offer guidance to a young man. Of course you will survive. Thanks for popping in to the KTP.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Good for you Joe. Crack the whip. They have to grow up at some point. hehehehe



Joe P said:


> again I can't keep up but checking in and making dinner for the guys working on the bathroom in Anthony's house next door. They have had to tear out the tub and enclosure, and old faucets and now replacing all that and trying to keep it from leaking so they can turn on the water and maybe he can move in during the week at night a little each night after he gets off of work and eats his meal here. We will see. He is 29 and loves to go out and be with his buddies and not do what is needed for the move in. We have put down the rule what is needed and he is beginning to do it today finally. I sound a bit bitter but I am not just hoping he can move out so we can have our private lives back so bad. he he. I will survive. take care and have a good week. joe p.


----------



## sassafras123

Angora,
Hope you get to visit. Not everyone can live here. We are pretty isolated. But that brings no pollution or city lights interfering in sky watching. No traffic, congestion, low crime, friendly townfolk. Course if you like to shop til you drop forget it. We are at the least an hour and a half from malls, department stores, trader joes, costco.
Sassafras


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh yeah!

Baking cookies it is! and I have ice cubes for iced apple cidar! I will send Bruce Springsteen down with his Pink Cadilac!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'll also bring some Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon







Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> Baking cookies it is! and I have ice cubes for iced apple cidar! I will send Bruce Springsteen down with his Pink Cadilac!


----------



## stubbynose

Phew!!! that was a read and a half!! I left last night on page 6 and got back on late this afternoon and now at 8:00 pm I can say I am all caught up!!
How I wish I could help all of you who have been so badly mistreated by the people you thought would love you,but, instead hurt you in ways that you can't ever forget! I pray that you can find your inner strength to continue to show these losers just how strong and how far you have come since you left !! Power can be found in numbers and with all of us here standing beside you ..you can stand tall and strong and show them just how strong you are!! Abusers love to use Intimidation to get their upper hand.don't let them have it.you found the strength to leave that person, so you have the power to stand tall and firm to him/her.. just remember you did it once you can do it again!!

Everyones pictures are wonderful.love seeing your furry pets, and the pictures of the different landscapes are gorgeous. I may never see some of these great places, but ,your pictures make it feel like I was there, 
The patterns and recipes are wonderful, and have book marked some ,and have started making others! I made 1 snowman so far, 2 christmas light bulbs, and an angel from the patterns found here from last week alone!! I am going to start the christmas ball ,one that sam posted here too, in the next day or so.
Tomorrow is going to be house cleaning and the beginning of house decorating. I wanted to start decorating last weekend ..but..that never happened. Hubby had this weekend off so yesterday was a "do nothing" type of day.. we decided we haven't had a "do nothing day" in months so we took the afternoon and watched movies and I knit. It was glorious to say the least!! My step son has been gone since Thursday and will return in the next 2 hours, It has been lovely to just have the hubby and I for a few days. Last night we decided to get back into Weight watchers (on our own this time) and exercising!! We did a kick boxing tape this morning and boy did it kick our Butts in a big way!! Not sure if I will be walking in the morning!!! lol
We enjoyed doing it together and we will do it a few times a week after work as well!! I need to seriously loose another 30 lbs and my goal weight will be reached!! Hubby needs to loose 30-40 lbs he says so keep the good waist friendly recipes coming and we might actually see this goal before the end of the winter. My Husbands oldest son is getting married in Sept. 2013 so we want to look our very best for this wonderful occasion!!! The way we diet, it could take us that long to get to our goal weights!!! (especially with some of these yummy recipes I am going to make from you here the spaghetti sauce and lemon pie being the first 2 to trysauce this week as we want to have spaghetti the pie will be for Christmas as our special treat!!! 
Well I am off to knit some moresorry for the novelbut I just wanted to comment on so many posts..thanks to one and all for all that you post!!! It makes for some great reading in our day(s) !! {{{{{{hugs to all who need it!!}}}}}


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll also bring some Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!
> 
> Baking cookies it is! and I have ice cubes for iced apple cidar! I will send Bruce Springsteen down with his Pink Cadilac!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok!!! lets have a rockin party and hopefully we will still be able to keep an eye on the cookies baking! :-D
> 
> And for anyone who got the Dark Side of the Moon blocked, here is another url for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Pink Floyd is Coming Back to Life.
Click to expand...


----------



## stubbynose

[/quote] Ok!!! lets have a rockin party and hopefully we will still be able to keep an eye on the cookies baking! :-D

Not sure about all of youbut...I get side tracked easily and have burnt a tray or 2 in the past!!! Music takes me to another place in my head as does watching a movie and it isn't until I smell smoke that I come back to the real world!!! let's hope that someone here has a better sniffer than me and smell the cookies before they burn!!! lol


----------



## Pontuf

Pontuf is mapping out the trip with GPS. Any excuse for a roadtrip.

Pontuf


thewren said:


> the yellow puppy would love to live with pontuf - when can i expect you?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf wants Santa to bring the yellow puppy for Christmas, Sam
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> quote=Ask4j]Scramble hurry, hurry, hurry--made it on 2nd page, oh no or is it the third page. Thanks for posting Sam!!
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns

stubbynose said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok!!! lets have a rockin party and hopefully we will still be able to keep an eye on the cookies baking! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about all of youbut...I get side tracked easily and have burnt a tray or 2 in the past!!! Music takes me to another place in my head as does watching a movie and it isn't until I smell smoke that I come back to the real world!!! let's hope that someone here has a better sniffer than me and smell the cookies before they burn!!! lol
Click to expand...

Then you will not be in charge of monitoring the cookies while they bake! You can pour the iced apple cidar and show us some moves and grooves, if you please.   I am sure none of our toes will be staying still while the music is going on! :thumbup:


----------



## Silverowl

It is 2.00am here and after an hour of tossing I am back up. Hopefully after a drink I can go back to bed and sleep.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Silverowl said:


> It is 2.00am here and after an hour of tossing I am back up. Hopefully after a drink I can go back to bed and sleep.


Good of you to come chat with us for a while. I am at 8pm.


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> It is 2.00am here and after an hour of tossing I am back up. Hopefully after a drink I can go back to bed and sleep.


I hope yo get some sleep before much longer.
It is 9:07 pm here.


----------



## Junelouise

Silverowl said:


> I like this.


Where is the "like" button?


----------



## Silverowl

You see I knew if I came on here there would be someone to talk to.


----------



## Gweniepooh

5mmdpns said:


> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok!!! lets have a rockin party and hopefully we will still be able to keep an eye on the cookies baking! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can give your cousin Dale my address and I'll glady take care of all those cookies that have been baked.....I'm salivating here~
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

And 9:22 pm here....



5mmdpns said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is 2.00am here and after an hour of tossing I am back up. Hopefully after a drink I can go back to bed and sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Good of you to come chat with us for a while. I am at 8pm.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Now that I've finished the shoe rug I should be working on the hat or vest that are wip but i am getting a little sleepy. Guess it's cause I was up until 3:15 a.m. the previous night/morning.  So what's keeping you awake Silverowl?


----------



## margewhaples

Angora1 said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an awful cloud over your head. It does seem like you have too much to handle but you inspire the rest of us by the things you manage to do in spite of all that is going on with your health. I know you spent your life helping others and if life were fair, you would now be enjoying your retirement. Life isn't always fair. I certainly wish wonderful things for you and special people in your life for support. We all need a support system. Love it that you do your tai chi. You really put me to shame and I must think of you when I shirk my exercise. I know it is important. Know that there are people that care about you and count me as one.
> Prayers and Hugs coming your way Someday you will get your wings as I know you were an Angel to all you helped over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the thoughts and prayers. It perhaps seems that
> I contend with all of this well, but really it is the fibro that does me in at times, especially since weakness has become a feature. I do do my tai chi when possible, but you walk a lot which I can't do. and you garden and take care of animals etc.
> As well you maintainFale so cudos to you as well. It can't be easy. If it were not for the bad times would we recognize the gift of good times. Marlark Marge.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Junelouise said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the "like" button?
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## Silverowl

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that I've finished the shoe rug I should be working on the hat or vest that are wip but i am getting a little sleepy. Guess it's cause I was up until 3:15 a.m. the previous night/morning. So what's keeping you awake Silverowl?


I am not sure really my head just seemed to be in over drive mode.


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've finished the shoe rug I should be working on the hat or vest that are wip but i am getting a little sleepy. Guess it's cause I was up until 3:15 a.m. the previous night/morning. So what's keeping you awake Silverowl?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure really my head just seemed to be in over drive mode.
Click to expand...

Can I join the party mine is in over drive too.


----------



## Silverowl

NanaCaren said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've finished the shoe rug I should be working on the hat or vest that are wip but i am getting a little sleepy. Guess it's cause I was up until 3:15 a.m. the previous night/morning. So what's keeping you awake Silverowl?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure really my head just seemed to be in over drive mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join the party mine is in over drive too.
Click to expand...

The more the merrier.


----------



## Gweniepooh

NanaCaren said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've finished the shoe rug I should be working on the hat or vest that are wip but i am getting a little sleepy. Guess it's cause I was up until 3:15 a.m. the previous night/morning. So what's keeping you awake Silverowl?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure really my head just seemed to be in over drive mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join the party mine is in over drive too.
Click to expand...

Of course! The more the merrier. Don't ya just hate it when you want to sleep but those wheels just keep turning....
Last night I was up so late and then had crazy dreams all about winning a huge lottery...wish I would!


----------



## pammie1234

It's about 8:40pm here and I am sleepy. I'm flipping between football and NCIS. Dallas is playing, but they are not my favorite team. I really don't like Pro-football that much. College and High School is my choice. I've seen all of the NCIS shows, so basically I'm knitting and catching up on KP.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've finished the shoe rug I should be working on the hat or vest that are wip but i am getting a little sleepy. Guess it's cause I was up until 3:15 a.m. the previous night/morning. So what's keeping you awake Silverowl?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure really my head just seemed to be in over drive mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join the party mine is in over drive too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! The more the merrier. Don't ya just hate it when you want to sleep but those wheels just keep turning....
> Last night I was up so late and then had crazy dreams all about winning a huge lottery...wish I would!
Click to expand...

Yes I do it has been like this the past few weeks . It is driving me batty there are times I wish I could shut it off.


----------



## Gweniepooh

pammie1234 said:


> It's about 8:40pm here and I am sleepy. I'm flipping between football and NCIS. Dallas is playing, but they are not my favorite team. I really don't like Pro-football that much. College and High School is my choice. I've seen all of the NCIS shows, so basically I'm knitting and catching up on KP.


Hi Pammie! I've had the NCIS marathon on most of the afternoon and evening. I hadn't seen many of the shows so it was nice to kind of watch while I knitted and followed KTP.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Junelouise said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the "like" button?
Click to expand...

You use the thumbup with the : : around it or click on the thumbup smilie :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've finished the shoe rug I should be working on the hat or vest that are wip but i am getting a little sleepy. Guess it's cause I was up until 3:15 a.m. the previous night/morning. So what's keeping you awake Silverowl?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure really my head just seemed to be in over drive mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join the party mine is in over drive too.
Click to expand...

Absolutely but you must find some music to bring! What is yours?


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooooh, thank you 5mmdpns!!!!!! You made my day. I put that video in my "favorites" so now I can feel empowered right at my computer and I can even "chair dance" and wave my arms with the crowd too    Did you try singing it..."It's my life, it's now or never...Frankie said I did it my way." I realize it is just a small diversion to reality but dear husband always says, "Little things make big differences" so this is one little thing that makes me feel good - dang it - really good!
> 
> 
> 
> I like Bon Jovi. I like his Living on a Prayer. ......we're half way there, livin on a prayer, take my hand, we'll make it I'll swear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, yes, another good one 5!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Of course! The more the merrier. Don't ya just hate it when you want to sleep but those wheels just keep turning....
> Last night I was up so late and then had crazy dreams all about winning a huge lottery...wish I would!


*sighs* yes, I know what you mean! it would mean I could pay some bills, pay off the morgage and move! :thumbup: 
Carl Perkins is singing Blue Suede Shoes on the radio right now. I never did have a pair of blue suede shoes. Did any of you KTP folks?


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooooh, thank you 5mmdpns!!!!!! You made my day. I put that video in my "favorites" so now I can feel empowered right at my computer and I can even "chair dance" and wave my arms with the crowd too    Did you try singing it..."It's my life, it's now or never...Frankie said I did it my way." I realize it is just a small diversion to reality but dear husband always says, "Little things make big differences" so this is one little thing that makes me feel good - dang it - really good!
> 
> 
> 
> I like Bon Jovi. I like his Living on a Prayer. ......we're half way there, livin on a prayer, take my hand, we'll make it I'll swear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, yes, another good one 5!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me a favorite one of yours!
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've decided that if I ever were to have unlimited funds (highly unlikely) I would hire someone to fold my laundry. I don't mind doing any other household chore but detest folding laundry and right now I have a mountain, no make that a mountain range, of laundry to fold. Guess what I'll be doing tomorrow...ugh.

With that in mind, I guess I'll go to bed and try to sleep and then get up early. If I tackle the dreaded folding early maybe I can reward myself with knitting away the afternoon.

Night all. Peace to you.


----------



## Silverowl

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooooh, thank you 5mmdpns!!!!!! You made my day. I put that video in my "favorites" so now I can feel empowered right at my computer and I can even "chair dance" and wave my arms with the crowd too    Did you try singing it..."It's my life, it's now or never...Frankie said I did it my way." I realize it is just a small diversion to reality but dear husband always says, "Little things make big differences" so this is one little thing that makes me feel good - dang it - really good!
> 
> 
> 
> I like Bon Jovi. I like his Living on a Prayer. ......we're half way there, livin on a prayer, take my hand, we'll make it I'll swear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, yes, another good one 5!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me a favorite one of yours!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is one of my favourites.
> 
> http://www.last.fm/music/Westlife/_/Flying+Without+Wings
> 
> And on that note I am off to bed and try to sleep. See you all in the morning my friends. (((hugs))))
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Good nite Silver Owl and GweniePooh! Sleep well and see you tomorrow. Sweet dreams and may your yarn not be out getting tangled in the night but remain tucked in your knitting baskets!


----------



## margewhaples

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, I like my rock 'n roll  When I'm having that feeling that things are "out-of-my-control," I put in my Bon Jovi CD and CRANK "It's My Life" and sing (if you can call it that) at the top of my lungs. It must be some kind of release for me because I always feel better after.
> 
> Be strong, 5mmdpns!!!! If he is in a wheelchair, his damage is all mental, correct? Rise above it, have people around to deflect any of his comments because I'm sure he is charming with people around, it is just when you two are alone that he does his worst to you, mentally. We are here for you. Talk to us, let us know how you are feeling and maybe talking it all out with us will bring you some relief...or at least get you mad rather than scared. Or change your plans and go somewhere else, for the day. Anything is possible...let yourself think outside the box. We will all help you come up with something!!!!!!! (((((((((((((( HUGS )))))))))))))))))
> 
> 
> 
> Its My Life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, ex is in a wheelchair when he wants to be -- it is all part of his mind games. He has a wheeled walker and a cane. When he left, I sent his w/c to the garbage dump and took out the ramp.
> I talked to my friend at church today. Her ex is terrorizing her and the kids. Her ex is currently locked up in jail for raping her daughter. She is going to be hanging out here to help with some housework and I will be going over to her place to help with doing the handiwoman carpentry work that she needs doing. Her ex put holes in the walls and they need to be drywalled. The tub surround needs fixing and calking. Stuff that he was to do and never did. Since I have done all that, I will be doing these things for her. I can go to her if I need to.
> 
> I watched part of Andy Williams Christmas Show. He is such an amazingly smooth crooner. I loved it all! He sang You will never Walk Alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad that you have someone you can share this time with.
> Someone who understands. Please don't give a 2nd look-get thee away from where he may find you and disturb you physically or mentally. Please take care of yourself. If he has hurt you before he will continue and the holidays are wrought with emotional tension that can and does explode into acting out. We care for you and support you. I wish you could come and stay with me. Maybe spend the holiday season with your son. Marlark Marge.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've finished the shoe rug I should be working on the hat or vest that are wip but i am getting a little sleepy. Guess it's cause I was up until 3:15 a.m. the previous night/morning. So what's keeping you awake Silverowl?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure really my head just seemed to be in over drive mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join the party mine is in over drive too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely but you must find some music to bring! What is yours?
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

stubbynose said:


> Phew!!! that was a read and a half!! I left last night on page 6 and got back on late this afternoon and now at 8:00 pm I can say I am all caught up!!
> How I wish I could help all of you who have been so badly mistreated by the people you thought would love you,but, instead hurt you in ways that you can't ever forget! I pray that you can find your inner strength to continue to show these losers just how strong and how far you have come since you left !! Power can be found in numbers and with all of us here standing beside you ..you can stand tall and strong and show them just how strong you are!! Abusers love to use Intimidation to get their upper hand.don't let them have it.you found the strength to leave that person, so you have the power to stand tall and firm to him/her.. just remember you did it once you can do it again!!
> 
> Here, here!!!!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer




----------



## pammie1234

Hi Pammie! I've had the NCIS marathon on most of the afternoon and evening. I hadn't seen many of the shows so it was nice to kind of watch while I knitted and followed KTP.[/quote]

Do you watch NCIS Los Angeles? It's good too!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I like that one Caren. Very much. Very erotic.



NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've finished the shoe rug I should be working on the hat or vest that are wip but i am getting a little sleepy. Guess it's cause I was up until 3:15 a.m. the previous night/morning. So what's keeping you awake Silverowl?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure really my head just seemed to be in over drive mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join the party mine is in over drive too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely but you must find some music to bring! What is yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

Here is another good one...original version:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Its what we need, Kathy.



gottastch said:


> Here is another good one...original version:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I can see us all dancing to some of these. Hmmmm yep.


----------



## Redkimba

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll also bring some Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that I liked you for a reason... Gwinnie - I would hire someone just to come in & dust. I can do any other chore, but I detest dusting.
> 
> **
> I'm off to get ready for my work week. Check in tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

it was sent to me by a friend who thought i'd like it.



Sq_Dancer said:


> I like that one Caren. Very much. Very erotic.
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've finished the shoe rug I should be working on the hat or vest that are wip but i am getting a little sleepy. Guess it's cause I was up until 3:15 a.m. the previous night/morning. So what's keeping you awake Silverowl?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure really my head just seemed to be in over drive mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join the party mine is in over drive too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely but you must find some music to bring! What is yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

Oh oh, I'm chair dancing again - hahahahaha


----------



## gottastch

I suppose I'd better settle down...it is Sunday night 9:34 p.m. here. Think I will read a bit and then hopefully drift off to sleep. Good night my friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW, LOVE the photo of you and B, Dancer!!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

This is officially B's and my song Johnny Reid, - A woman like you.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you. I just posted our song. It was the song I listened to as I went to see him for the first time and then all the way home. I sent it to him and he said, how did he know that was how I feel? 



gottastch said:


> I suppose I'd better settle down...it is Sunday night 9:34 p.m. here. Think I will read a bit and then hopefully drift off to sleep. Good night my friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW, LOVE the photo of you and B, Dancer!!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

And the other song is Glen Campbell - A Lady Like You.


----------



## doogie

Some of the branches in my family do, but not me personally. Although it is funny from time to time I get mistaken for an Amish or a Mennonite. There are quite a few Mennonite up in the area I live in. I always get a small chuckle when asked about it out in town or at school.



thewren said:


> doogie - do you have an amish/quaker background?
> 
> sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Does it really surprise you Doogie when your way of dress is very much different than the others at school????



doogie said:


> Some of the branches in my family do, but not me personally. Although it is funny from time to time I get mistaken for an Amish or a Mennonite. There are quite a few Mennonite up in the area I live in. I always get a small chuckle when asked about it out in town or at school.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> doogie - do you have an amish/quaker background?
> 
> sam
Click to expand...


----------



## doogie

(giggles) That's just too funny. Dancer you just put me into a fit of laughter. The though has never occurred to me between zippers and buttons. Although I will say that I find trousers that have zippers to be an anoyance. Not to mention they never tend to fit very well and are uncomfortable. Over all not sure it has ever made a difference bathroom wise. lol.



Sq_Dancer said:


> And no zippers in the pants???? That seemed to be an important part of this outfit along with no collar. Wouldn't that make it harder for the men to go to the bathroom?


Oh wow! Can't say that my shirts look quite like that! oh my gosh I hope that guy doesn't stand in front of a bull any time soon. lol! That sure is a bright red color! LOL. And I don't drink by the way. LOL. Can't see what everyone finds so interesting about alchohol, but I definately don't have a keg of ale in my house. rotf lol.   Interesting concept though. hmmmm..... LOL



Redkimba said:


> This outfit kinda sounds like the shirts that my 1860s guy reenactor friends wear. (forgive the drink in his hands; it's the best example that I could find at the moment, and it's from James Townsend Co.)


[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I was just trying to get my head around it all but the buttons would make sense. Men are luckier than us women in this respect. Of course, even though I wear pants and jeans sometimes, I do prefer to wear a dress. And sometimes long ones. They just seem more comfortable to me.



doogie said:


> (giggles) That's just too funny. Dancer you just put me into a fit of laughter. The though has never occurred to me between zippers and buttons. Although I will say that I find trousers that have zippers to be an anoyance. Not to mention they never tend to fit very well and are uncomfortable. Over all not sure it has ever made a difference bathroom wise. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no zippers in the pants???? That seemed to be an important part of this outfit along with no collar. Wouldn't that make it harder for the men to go to the bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Can't say that my shirts look quite like that! oh my gosh I hope that guy doesn't stand in front of a bull any time soon. lol! That sure is a bright red color! LOL. And I don't drink by the way. LOL. Can't see what everyone finds so interesting about alchohol, but I definately don't have a keg of ale in my house. rotf lol.   Interesting concept though. hmmmm..... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit kinda sounds like the shirts that my 1860s guy reenactor friends wear. (forgive the drink in his hands; it's the best example that I could find at the moment, and it's from James Townsend Co.)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## margewhaples

Well its up to 66 and I am finishing for now. Returned from Kingdom Hall after dark this evening and did not feel like cooking dinner so indulged in some yogurt and hope that will do. I forgot to take anything out of freezer and there is not much around as it has been sev. wks since I did any shopping. One of the other parishners also had to go to er for nasal bleeding. They stopped it by cauterizing which they were unable to do to mine due to the profusness of the bleeding. It remains sore from the bulb that they put in, but so far no further bleeding and it is out now so its only a matter of healing. I tried the feather and fan with the 11+ 12 repeat and it does not work out mathmatically or when I knit it, so I am back to the pattern that Sam gave me. I will get back to the shawls this week. I plan to order the sunburst needles from knit pic as I can't work on the pagoda green at home due to lack of adequate lighting. This week lots of medical appts.One on the 4th,7th and 9th. Too much, but I am changing plans as of the 1st of Jan so need to tie up some loose ends. I get to keep the same primary so that's helpful. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## doogie

Actually i'm not the only one at school who dresses in this manner. But I do have the nicest set of Bracers at school! Handmade by Mr. Hickman himself!     Actually got compliments on them. A good pair of bracers is like a good pair of shoes or a forge hammer. The better the quality, the longer they'll last. 



Sq_Dancer said:


> Does it really surprise you Doogie when your way of dress is very much different than the others at school????


----------



## doogie

ah. Well I will agree with you there. I grew up in a house full of girls. Seems they have articles of clothing for everything and then some on this planet. One dress, two dress, three dress four. lol. I really actually do feel sorry for my sisters at times. Especially in the winter.



Sq_Dancer said:


> I was just trying to get my head around it all but the buttons would make sense. Men are luckier than us women in this respect. Of course, even though I wear pants and jeans sometimes, I do prefer to wear a dress. And sometimes long ones. They just seem more comfortable to me.


----------



## Joe P

Hi gorgeous people, I had blue suede shoes, white bucks and saddle shoes and I loved them so much. I picked strawberries, raspberries, beans and cut brocolli on the back of a tractor and bought my school clothes when I was 12 years and loved it every year. buying my own. loved Elvis Presley and I knew everysong. Take care my tender ones you are so very special to me. I don't get to all of you but I try to read as much as I can and miss a bunch but somehow I know you are in my heart of hearts. Take care kids and good night. joe p.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Christmas in Greece


On Christmas Eve, children, especially boys, often go out singing 'kalanda' (carols) in the streets. They play drums and triangles as they sing. Sometimes the will also carry model boats decorated with nuts which are painted gold. Carrying a boat is a very old custom in the Greek Islands.

If the children sing well, they might be given money, nuts, sweets and dried figs to eat.

Christmas Trees are becoming more popular in Greece, but they aren't traditional. Instead most houses will have a shallow wooden bowl with a piece of wire is suspended across the rim. A sprig of basil wrapped around a wooden cross hangs from the wire. Some water is kept in the bowl to keep the basil alive and fresh. Once a day, someone, usually the mother of the family, dips the cross and basil into some holy water and uses it to sprinkle water in each room of the house. 

This is believed to keep the 'Killantzaroi' (bad spirits) away. The Killantzaroi are meant to appear only during the 12-day period from Christmas to the Epiphany (January 6th). They are supposed to come from the middle of the earth and get into people's house through the chimney! The Killantzaroi do things like putting out fires and making milk go off. Having a fire burning through the twelve days of Christmas is also meant to keep the Killantzaroi away.

Every December, in Aristotelous Square in the city of Thessaloniki (which is the second biggest city Greece) a huge Christmas Tree and three masted sailing ship are put up. It's a popular tourist attraction.

Going to a Midnight Mass Service is very important for most Greeks. After the service people can go home and end their Advent fast.

The main Christmas meal is often Lamb or pork, roasted in an oven or over an open spit. It's often served with a spinach and cheese pie and various salads and vegetables. Other Christmas and new year foods include 'Baklava' (a sweet pastry made of filo pastry filled with chopped nuts and sweetened with syrup or honey), Kataifi (a pastry made from a special form of shredded filo dough and flavored with nuts and cinnamon), Theeples (a kind of fried pastry).

A traditional table decoration are loaves of 'christopsomo' (Christ bread). It's a round sweet loaf and the crust is often decorated with what the family do for a living (if you're a fisherman there would be fish, etc.).

In Greek Happy/Merry Christmas is 'Kala Christougenna'. 

In Greece, presents are often brought to children by Aghios Vassilis / &#902;&#947;&#953;&#959;&#962; &#914;&#945;&#963;&#943;&#955;&#951;&#962; (Saint Basil) on the 1st January.

1st January, New Years Day, is St Vasilis's Day who is also known as St Basil the Great.

People in Greece also celebrate Epiphany on the 6th January. In the Greek Orthodox Church, Epiphany celebrates Jesus's baptism when he was a man. It's also known as 'The Blessing of the Waters'. There are many events throughout the country where young men dive into really cold lakes, rivers and the sea to try to be first to get a cross which has been blessed by a priest and thrown into the water. Whoever gets the cross first is meant to have good luck during the coming year. Epiphany festivals also include blessings of boats & ships, music, dancing and lots of food.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe, I was so hoping someone had those blue sued shoes! I did have sadle shoes as a kid, they were all the rage. I never started to buy my clothes until I left home. I had many bolts of material that I sewed my blouses, skirts, dresses, and pants from. Sewing patterns galore were bought and traded among friends. Thanks to my Mom and my Grandmother, I loved sewing and they passed their knowledge on to me. At 13 I was sewing for my girlfriend's baby brother and so proud of it. They were a pair of yellow flannel pajamas. I get the love of quilting from my Grandmother, and sewing other things from my Mom. So joining 4-H was a no brainer. I ran away with all the red ribbons for top notch sewing techniques and garments. Designed my own clothes. I knew what I wanted to wear and knew how to make the pattern to get what I wanted. I did work at odd jobs and earned my spending money. I was 9 when I had earned enough money collecting glass pop bottles to buy a camera. My first thing I bought that meant anything. I was 14 before I had a desire to buy anything else that I wanted and just had to have. It was a timex watch with a black suede leather band. The face of the watch smaller than a dime. I have never been without a watch on my wrist ever since. haha, the things we remember and are a part of our lives.

I feel the love of you all. Good nite my friends.


----------



## Pontuf

This is beautiful!

Pontuf



Redkimba said:


> Boy, we have some strong women in here.
> 
> I finished up the first baby sock of this pair. I might put the other one on the needles so I can take it on the train with me, BUT I finish up the baby sweater.
> 
> Here is the sock; it's my first try with the Kitchener stitch. I think that I like the effect of the Kitchener - more rounded toes. I will definitely keep it in mind when I make my next adult socks.
> 
> back out for dinner. I think I'm making fish tonight - after cleaning out the sink of the dishes. (I think they breed when I'm not looking...)


----------



## iamsam

i liked the thickness - it stuck to the spaghetti better than the thin stuff. glad to know it worked in the crockpot.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Yes, I used 30 ounces of tomato paste. I followed the receipt except for adding the carrots and it is very good. (i wanted to bold very, however it seems I didnt retain the lesson on doing so  ) It does get pretty thick am thinking next time I will add another cup of broth. I did cook in the slow cooker on low overnight 12 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> pup lover - did you use the five cans of tomato paste?
> 
> sam
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

a button fly dancer

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> And no zippers in the pants???? That seemed to be an important part of this outfit along with no collar. Wouldn't that make it harder for the men to go to the bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doogie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ghon Brothers is a company out of Indiana. The shirts I wear only have 3 buttons (wooden) and you have to pull them over the head to put them on. I believe most people refer to them as "Grandfather Shirts" these days.
> 
> Same thing with the trousers. The ones we wear don't have zippers. (personally I think the person that invented the Zipper needs to be taken out back and shot) But they are much more comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit kinda sounds like the shirts that my 1860s guy reenactor friends wear. (forgive the drink in his hands; it's the best example that I could find at the moment, and it's from James Townsend Co.)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i think it turned out really well gwen -

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished knitting the shoe rug from the pattern I got from our Sam. Have to weave in two ends but all and all it is DONE. I'm pretty pleased with how it finally turned out. Now just hope DD likes it. As usually I can't keep from shaking a bit when taking a photo so it is slightly blurry. Need to see about getting a tripod I guess.


----------



## iamsam

put the knife through one of the steam vents.

sam



jheiens said:


> Perhaps Sam will see this and reply or maybe you have the answer. I noticed that Sam wrote to put the 2nd pie crust on top, but then mentioned to insert knife near edge and if comes out clean, pie is done. Just wondering about this. Any thoughts?


Those were the instructions with the recipe when I found it on-line, Brighteyes. I assumed that it was to be certain that all the eggs in the filling had cooked through, likely resembling a custard filling, otherwise it might need a few more minutes to be completely finished.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

dancer - if you can do socks you can do cables - they are much easier.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished knitting the shoe rug from the pattern I got from our Sam. Have to weave in two ends but all and all it is DONE. I'm pretty pleased with how it finally turned out. Now just hope DD likes it. As usually I can't keep from shaking a bit when taking a photo so it is slightly blurry. Need to see about getting a tripod I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done! wow, I love the cables. Could you possibly send me the cables? you can have the rest, I just want the cables! I am so envious! I will have perfect cables one day too!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

sassafras - you are tempting me - a little round adobe - one of those half round fireplaces - forget what they are called - a big veranda to sit on and look out over the desert. yeah - i could get used to that - and if the adobe walls were as thick as they used to make them the house would stay cool. well - at least i can dream.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i always wanted to live in the desert - i find a beauty in the starkness of the terrain. i always thought a little adobe house out in the middle of nowhere would be just perfect for me.
> 
> It took awhile to love the desert but I do. Always amazed I can, most days, grab the dogs and walk all year. In summer very early in a.m. Now I wait til noonish so the desert warms up. Worse problem, fall and spring are the winds. Fierce.
> 
> I fantasize an adobe home with rounded rooms and fireplace. Round seems so much friendlier and cozy than square. We are high desert. Low desert would be warmer in winter and not too much hotter in summer. They just get triple digit earlier in year and it lasts longer. Arizona, NM prettier with saguaros but you would have to look at elevation. I would think the dry air would help you breathe better. You might try snow birding....north in spring, summer then desert fall, winter. Most days are sunny.
> Such a difference from being socked in with grey skies on Long Island, NY from Nov-March. I am a lot less snarky and restless.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

why would there be elastic in the back of their pants.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, guess that would work then. Did not think of buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no zippers in the pants???? That seemed to be an important part of this outfit along with no collar. Wouldn't that make it harder for the men to go to the bathroom?
> 
> Dancer, the Amish here in this corner of Ohio don't use zippers either. Instead, they use 2 rows of buttons/buttonholes on the fronts of their trousers.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or elastic in the back of the pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

joe - think you are handling it just right - you are showing much patience and i admire you for it.

sam



Joe P said:


> again I can't keep up but checking in and making dinner for the guys working on the bathroom in Anthony's house next door. They have had to tear out the tub and enclosure, and old faucets and now replacing all that and trying to keep it from leaking so they can turn on the water and maybe he can move in during the week at night a little each night after he gets off of work and eats his meal here. We will see. He is 29 and loves to go out and be with his buddies and not do what is needed for the move in. We have put down the rule what is needed and he is beginning to do it today finally. I sound a bit bitter but I am not just hoping he can move out so we can have our private lives back so bad. he he. I will survive. take care and have a good week. joe p.


----------



## iamsam

do you live in a little town sassafras or do you live out in the wilds by yourself?

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Angora,
> Hope you get to visit. Not everyone can live here. We are pretty isolated. But that brings no pollution or city lights interfering in sky watching. No traffic, congestion, low crime, friendly townfolk. Course if you like to shop til you drop forget it. We are at the least an hour and a half from malls, department stores, trader joes, costco.
> Sassafras


----------



## iamsam

glad you and hubby and some together time stubby - i think that is important in any marriage. sounds like you both enjoyed yourselves.

sam



stubbynose said:


> Hubby had this weekend off so yesterday was a "do nothing" type of day.. we decided we haven't had a "do nothing day" in months so we took the afternoon and watched movies and I knit. It was glorious to say the least!! My step son has been gone since Thursday and will return in the next 2 hours, It has been lovely to just have the hubby and I for a few days. Last night we decided to get back into Weight watchers (on our own this time) and exercising!! We did a kick boxing tape this morning and boy did it kick our Butts in a big way!! Not sure if I will be walking in the morning!!! lol
> We enjoyed doing it together and we will do it a few times a week after work as well!! I need to seriously loose another 30 lbs and my goal weight will be reached!! Hubby needs to loose 30-40 lbs he says so keep the good waist friendly recipes coming and we might actually see this goal before the end of the winter. My Husbands oldest son is getting married in Sept. 2013 so we want to look our very best for this wonderful occasion!!! The way we diet, it could take us that long to get to our goal weights!!! (especially with some of these yummy recipes I am going to make from you here the spaghetti sauce and lemon pie being the first 2 to trysauce this week as we want to have spaghetti the pie will be for Christmas as our special treat!!!
> Well I am off to knit some moresorry for the novelbut I just wanted to comment on so many posts..thanks to one and all for all that you post!!! It makes for some great reading in our day(s) !! {{{{{{hugs to all who need it!!}}}}}


----------



## iamsam

cookies - i love cookies.

sam,



5mmdpns said:


> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok!!! lets have a rockin party and hopefully we will still be able to keep an eye on the cookies baking! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about all of youbut...I get side tracked easily and have burnt a tray or 2 in the past!!! Music takes me to another place in my head as does watching a movie and it isn't until I smell smoke that I come back to the real world!!! let's hope that someone here has a better sniffer than me and smell the cookies before they burn!!! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you will not be in charge of monitoring the cookies while they bake! You can pour the iced apple cidar and show us some moves and grooves, if you please.   I am sure none of our toes will be staying still while the music is going on! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

pleasant dreams gwen

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I've decided that if I ever were to have unlimited funds (highly unlikely) I would hire someone to fold my laundry. I don't mind doing any other household chore but detest folding laundry and right now I have a mountain, no make that a mountain range, of laundry to fold. Guess what I'll be doing tomorrow...ugh.
> 
> With that in mind, I guess I'll go to bed and try to sleep and then get up early. If I tackle the dreaded folding early maybe I can reward myself with knitting away the afternoon.
> 
> Night all. Peace to you.


----------



## iamsam

pleasant dreams to you silverowl.

sam


----------



## iamsam

my background is amish, german brethren - menonite. i would feel very much at home in those clothes.

sam



doogie said:


> (giggles) That's just too funny. Dancer you just put me into a fit of laughter. The though has never occurred to me between zippers and buttons. Although I will say that I find trousers that have zippers to be an anoyance. Not to mention they never tend to fit very well and are uncomfortable. Over all not sure it has ever made a difference bathroom wise. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no zippers in the pants???? That seemed to be an important part of this outfit along with no collar. Wouldn't that make it harder for the men to go to the bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Can't say that my shirts look quite like that! oh my gosh I hope that guy doesn't stand in front of a bull any time soon. lol! That sure is a bright red color! LOL. And I don't drink by the way. LOL. Can't see what everyone finds so interesting about alchohol, but I definately don't have a keg of ale in my house. rotf lol.   Interesting concept though. hmmmm..... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit kinda sounds like the shirts that my 1860s guy reenactor friends wear. (forgive the drink in his hands; it's the best example that I could find at the moment, and it's from James Townsend Co.)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> I watched part of Andy Williams Christmas Show. He is such an amazingly smooth crooner. I loved it all! He sang You will never Walk Alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How true- You'll never walk alone we are all here and God is always there for you too as you know.
> Sams right that you need to somehow stop his games upsetting you- this is what gives him power over you. But I have no idea how you do it 5- and it sure won't be easy or quick. Your whole story is so horribly sad- well thats not a strong enough word, I don't know what to say. In a way the fact that his brothers support him in his behaviour is even worse.


----------



## Chayjan

Hello everyone,I very rarely post on here but I love to read about the ups and downs that you lovely caring people who do. It's amazing how you all care and support each other.
Yesterday morning there was a hard hoar frost making everything sparkling and Christmasy.I was going to a rememberance service for our lost loved ones 2 villages away I had to scrape thick frost off the windscreen before I could set off. It was a very moving service and the son of Davids'relations was on the organ---beautiful---.

Home again and a quick coffee and into dog walking gear.It seems so strange to be walking only 1 dog I'm used to 3 or 4 Border Terriers or the large gundogs that we had.When I lost David 2 1/2 years ago we had 9 they have played such a big part in our lives,working them on the shoot,field trialing and working tests. David was a brilliant and sympathetic handler and won numerous awards up and down the country.He loved competing and we made many likewise friends I used to show the girls and breed them we had such a full life.
So Phoebe and I set off on the walk I must have done thousands of times over the past 40 odd years dreaming of all the much loved and missed companions,I've never been a 1 dog girl and find it hard to ajust to having only Phoebe have thought long and hard about rehoming an older dog but have decided against,she is so enjoying being the only one and getting all the attention and at 11I don't want to upset her.
We had a great walk the sun shone all day,arrived home and had warm home made mulled wine what better end to a wintry walk Jan


----------



## Lurker 2

Chayjan said:


> Hello everyone,I very rarely post on here but I love to read about the ups and downs that you lovely caring people who do. It's amazing how you all care and support each other.
> Yesterday morning there was a hard hoar frost making everything sparkling and Christmasy.I was going to a rememberance service for our lost loved ones 2 villages away I had to scrape thick frost off the windscreen before I could set off. It was a very moving service and the son of Davids'relations was on the organ---beautiful---.
> 
> Home again and a quick coffee and into dog walking gear.It seems so strange to be walking only 1 dog I'm used to 3 or 4 Border Terriers or the large gundogs that we had.When I lost David 2 1/2 years ago we had 9 they have played such a big part in our lives,working them on the shoot,field trialing and working tests. David was a brilliant and sympathetic handler and won numerous awards up and down the country.He loved competing and we made many likewise friends I used to show the girls and breed them we had such a full life.
> So Phoebe and I set off on the walk I must have done thousands of times over the past 40 odd years dreaming of all the much loved and missed companions,I've never been a 1 dog girl and find it hard to ajust to having only Phoebe have thought long and hard about rehoming an older dog but have decided against,she is so enjoying being the only one and getting all the attention and at 11I don't want to upset her.
> We had a great walk the sun shone all day,arrived home and had warm home made mulled wine what better end to a wintry walk Jan


It sounds idyllic!


----------



## darowil

Had our knitting lesson today. On eof the students bought here mother with her. Her mother is visiting from China for a few weeks. Ling used to knit in China and was very interested in my co-teachers socks. She had never seen them done cuff-down and with the gussett heel! All those years ago she did her socks toe-up and as far as I can tell she used a short-row heel. She did use dpns though.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> Here's a picture of the pods we've gathered-
> And here are my socks--still need to weave in ends, but I tried 'em on and they fit! Today I am wearing the gold-colored ones I posted before. I know it will be cold tonight, but I suspect my feet will stay warm in these with my leather mocs!


The pods are very interesting looking. 
The socks look really good- beautiful colour too. You seem to be hooked too now! Welcome to the Sock Club (5 surely you can come up with some good name!)


----------



## iamsam

chanjan - so good to see you at the knitting tea party - hope you will be back real soon - share what you are knitting. so we'll be looking for you real soon.

sam



Chayjan said:


> Hello everyone,I very rarely post on here but I love to read about the ups and downs that you lovely caring people who do. It's amazing how you all care and support each other.
> Yesterday morning there was a hard hoar frost making everything sparkling and Christmasy.I was going to a rememberance service for our lost loved ones 2 villages away I had to scrape thick frost off the windscreen before I could set off. It was a very moving service and the son of Davids'relations was on the organ---beautiful---.
> 
> Home again and a quick coffee and into dog walking gear.It seems so strange to be walking only 1 dog I'm used to 3 or 4 Border Terriers or the large gundogs that we had.When I lost David 2 1/2 years ago we had 9 they have played such a big part in our lives,working them on the shoot,field trialing and working tests. David was a brilliant and sympathetic handler and won numerous awards up and down the country.He loved competing and we made many likewise friends I used to show the girls and breed them we had such a full life.
> So Phoebe and I set off on the walk I must have done thousands of times over the past 40 odd years dreaming of all the much loved and missed companions,I've never been a 1 dog girl and find it hard to ajust to having only Phoebe have thought long and hard about rehoming an older dog but have decided against,she is so enjoying being the only one and getting all the attention and at 11I don't want to upset her.
> We had a great walk the sun shone all day,arrived home and had warm home made mulled wine what better end to a wintry walk Jan


----------



## iamsam

very definitely time for me to go to bed - feed the pups again and hit the pillow. see you tomorrow.

my older sister mary wilberta would have been eith 79 or 80 tomorrow - i think 80 - she has been gone quite a while now.

sam


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> The kitchener stitch is a beautiful way to graft a seamless toe. Lord Kitchener came up with this stitch as a way for those who were knitting soldiers' socks. The seams were rubbing on the toes of his men and the friction was causing sores and ulcers on their feet in their boots. So he came up with a way to eliminate the seam from the toe of the socks. Thus the kitchener stitch was "born".
> Y


My English co-knitting teacher had not heard the term, let alone the story as to its beginnings. She only knew it as grafting.


----------



## doogie

I hear ya there Sam. They do say that home is where the heart is!  I myself, well Just can't stand to wear clothing that has pictures or words on it.  Not sure why, but that is they say that.

And on a side note: Cookies totally rock. So does cherry, Strawberry rhubarb, and apple pie! I could eat a million of them! And I'd be perfectly happy to die with pie crumbs on my face!    As long as I was promised another bite of pie or a yummy cookie when I get to heaven. ( Sighs....) I hope they have oatmeal raisin cookies in heaven.  



thewren said:


> my background is amish, german brethren - menonite. i would feel very much at home in those clothes.
> 
> sam


----------



## doogie

Hmm. Well a thought had occured to me. Dusting... Not a fan of it myself, but for some reason there never seems to be much of it around the house. I suspect that while I'm away at school my Cats (Darwin & Lulu) do the dusting for me.  Just a theory.

As long as I continue to pay them in treats and toy mice the dust should stay away! LOL



Redkimba said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll also bring some Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that I liked you for a reason... Gwinnie - I would hire someone just to come in & dust. I can do any other chore, but I detest dusting.
> 
> **
> I'm off to get ready for my work week. Check in tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## doogie

On that note, I have to get to bed. School starts early. Since Finals are here I'll check in when I can. But in the mean time. Please know that you are each in my prayers. Family and friends always get an extra dose at prayer time.       

Everyone please take care of yourselves this week. Safe travels and well wishes to everyone. Happy knitting and baking! 

"May the road rise to meet you,
May the wind be always at your back,
May the sun shine warm upon your face,
The rains fall soft upon your fields and,
Until we meet again,
May God hold you in the palm of his hand."


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Carl Perkins is singing Blue Suede Shoes on the radio right now. I never did have a pair of blue suede shoes. Did any of you KTP folks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say no- but I think I might have- but can't remember anymore than that!


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> I've decided that if I ever were to have unlimited funds (highly unlikely) I would hire someone to fold my laundry. .


Because we hang it on a line outside I fold it as I bring it in- and usually put it straight away. Unless of course it needs ironing and in theory I iron it straight away. In practice? well...


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> I was just trying to get my head around it all but the buttons would make sense. Men are luckier than us women in this respect. Of course, even though I wear pants and jeans sometimes, I do prefer to wear a dress. And sometimes long ones. They just seem more comfortable to me.


I'm the opposite- avoid dresses whenever I can.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> why would there be elastic in the back of their pants.
> 
> sam


No zip or buttons needed- maybe elastic all around so you can pull the front down. Guess more practical for women to have them elasticised but David has one or two pairs of trousers that have elastic waists- which explains how I know elastic in the front helps.


----------



## Chayjan

Well Sam you ask what am knitting now.I'm in a quandry and need some advice I have just finished a pair of long wrist/arm warmers for a good friend as a surprise. They fit me beautifuly,I have fairly ""normal"" sized arms but my friend is a chronic anerexic and is little more than skin and bone she is always cold so I thought these would be great for her,but they are going to be too big so what do I do? Un doing them is not in my vocablury I wondered if I put them on a very hot wash and felted them that would shrink them and make them really thick keeping her warm.Anyone done any felting and can help?


----------



## Lurker 2

Chayjan said:


> Well Sam you ask what am knitting now.I'm in a quandry and need some advice I have just finished a pair of long wrist/arm warmers for a good friend as a surprise. They fit me beautifuly,I have fairly ""normal"" sized arms but my friend is a chronic anerexic and is little more than skin and bone she is always cold so I thought these would be great for her,but they are going to be too big so what do I do? Un doing them is not in my vocablury I wondered if I put them on a very hot wash and felted them that would shrink them and make them really thick keeping her warm.Anyone done any felting and can help?


Have only ever felted with fleece! Hope someone notices this- or do you want to put it to the wider forum?!!!


----------



## Marianne818

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne check your PMs.
> 
> quote=Marianne818]
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ck you PMs...I just sent it to you.
> 
> Gweniepooh would you share with me also? I can't download things that are in the word downloads. Of course I asked D to fix this issue he told me that I don't have word, so no fix for it..
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stubbynose

That sounds fair to me 5 !! And seeing how Dale loves to bake he too should come along ..his cookies look delicious!!!

Then you will not be in charge of monitoring the cookies while they bake! You can pour the iced apple cidar and show us some moves and grooves, if you please.   I am sure none of our toes will be staying still while the music is going on! :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover

Chayjan said:


> Well Sam you ask what am knitting now.I'm in a quandry and need some advice I have just finished a pair of long wrist/arm warmers for a good friend as a surprise. They fit me beautifuly,I have fairly ""normal"" sized arms but my friend is a chronic anerexic and is little more than skin and bone she is always cold so I thought these would be great for her,but they are going to be too big so what do I do? Un doing them is not in my vocablury I wondered if I put them on a very hot wash and felted them that would shrink them and make them really thick keeping her warm.Anyone done any felting and can help?


Yes, if you felt them they will shrink. Love your dogs!


----------



## Marianne818

pammie1234 said:


> Marianne, the famous fruitcake, and other baked goods, is in Corsicana. They also have other locations now. It is the Collin Street Bakery. My mom and sis love fruitcake, but I can do without. I think my grandfather did too and that was how it got started. My sis will buy a small one occasionally. They are pretty expensive, but according to them, it is worth it!


That is the one, the Collin Street Bakery, I don't care of fruit cake either, but my Mom loves it. Oh I do love my Grandmother's Fruit Cake Cookies, YES I WILL post the recipe, but not right now, have to dig in Mom's special "secret" box, she finally relinquished the making of the cookies to me 2 yrs ago, but as soon as I am done she takes it and hides it in this box. It was her Mother's and my Aunt does not have the recipe. We always make a batch and send to her. 
I will look the bakery up online, see if it is too late to get a cake for Mom. Thank you oh so very much!! 
M.


----------



## stubbynose

Wowzer can this girl sing!! You know she can when she has every member of the audience in complete AW of her talents!! I enjoyed the audiences expressions especially the bald man near the end..he was in complete shock I think!! Thanks Dancer for posting !



Sq_Dancer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiZFaW4y2JE


----------



## Marianne818

Sq_Dancer said:


> Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of photos taken the other day
> 
> 
> 
> Does the kitty have your eyes Dancer? Beautiful :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I have read somewhere, or heard it when researching for family history, that those with Blue eyes are all related in some way. I don't remember how or where I heard this, but when I asked a professor if this could be possible, he said that research is being done to substantiate this possibility. Just a thought that hit when you mentioned the eyes, oh I also am blue-eyed.. my Mom is hazel, Dad beautiful soft blue my brother had green eyes. Oldest DS has blue, younger has brown (his dad's influence, ;-) )


----------



## stubbynose

Well my coffee is now done as I reach the last page for this morningso now I am off to put up the Christmas tree!!! Step son came home last night and the first thing he says is.."where is the Christmas tree?" Hubby repliesstill in the basement.SHE was to lazy to put it up this weekend!! He looks at me with that boyish grin and winks at me!!! Well part of that was true.I find it easier to decorate the house and the tree on my own. I crank on the tunes and sing along and before I know it the house is in it's Christmas glory!!
So off I go to start the Christmas Decorating!!! First to assemble the tree and then to start hauling up the first of 12 large rubbermaid containers full of decorations!! Sigh.that just sounds overbearing doesn't it?? Really need to downsizeI say this every year and never do.butthis year I willdaughter is in need of some Christmas decorations now that they have a 1 year old in the houseshe wants the house to be Christmasy for him!! They are going to be loved by him for many years to come!! 
Enjoy the day/evening everyonecheck in later !!! hugs to all !!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sam, I have never had problems doing cables. The only socks I have ever done were the Christmas stockings and baby booties.
I believe you were meaning this message for 5mm.



thewren said:


> dancer - if you can do socks you can do cables - they are much easier.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished knitting the shoe rug from the pattern I got from our Sam. Have to weave in two ends but all and all it is DONE. I'm pretty pleased with how it finally turned out. Now just hope DD likes it. As usually I can't keep from shaking a bit when taking a photo so it is slightly blurry. Need to see about getting a tripod I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done! wow, I love the cables. Could you possibly send me the cables? you can have the rest, I just want the cables! I am so envious! I will have perfect cables one day too!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

Sq_Dancer said:


> Christmas in Greece
> 
> On Christmas Eve, children, especially boys, often go out singing 'kalanda' (carols) in the streets. They play drums and triangles as they sing. Sometimes the will also carry model boats decorated with nuts which are painted gold. Carrying a boat is a very old custom in the Greek Islands.
> 
> If the children sing well, they might be given money, nuts, sweets and dried figs to eat.
> 
> Christmas Trees are becoming more popular in Greece, but they aren't traditional. Instead most houses will have a shallow wooden bowl with a piece of wire is suspended across the rim. A sprig of basil wrapped around a wooden cross hangs from the wire. Some water is kept in the bowl to keep the basil alive and fresh. Once a day, someone, usually the mother of the family, dips the cross and basil into some holy water and uses it to sprinkle water in each room of the house.
> 
> This is believed to keep the 'Killantzaroi' (bad spirits) away. The Killantzaroi are meant to appear only during the 12-day period from Christmas to the Epiphany (January 6th). They are supposed to come from the middle of the earth and get into people's house through the chimney! The Killantzaroi do things like putting out fires and making milk go off. Having a fire burning through the twelve days of Christmas is also meant to keep the Killantzaroi away.
> 
> Every December, in Aristotelous Square in the city of Thessaloniki (which is the second biggest city Greece) a huge Christmas Tree and three masted sailing ship are put up. It's a popular tourist attraction.
> 
> Going to a Midnight Mass Service is very important for most Greeks. After the service people can go home and end their Advent fast.
> 
> The main Christmas meal is often Lamb or pork, roasted in an oven or over an open spit. It's often served with a spinach and cheese pie and various salads and vegetables. Other Christmas and new year foods include 'Baklava' (a sweet pastry made of filo pastry filled with chopped nuts and sweetened with syrup or honey), Kataifi (a pastry made from a special form of shredded filo dough and flavored with nuts and cinnamon), Theeples (a kind of fried pastry).
> 
> A traditional table decoration are loaves of 'christopsomo' (Christ bread). It's a round sweet loaf and the crust is often decorated with what the family do for a living (if you're a fisherman there would be fish, etc.).
> 
> In Greek Happy/Merry Christmas is 'Kala Christougenna'.
> 
> In Greece, presents are often brought to children by Aghios Vassilis / Άγιος Βασίλης (Saint Basil) on the 1st January.
> 
> 1st January, New Years Day, is St Vasilis's Day who is also known as St Basil the Great.
> 
> People in Greece also celebrate Epiphany on the 6th January. In the Greek Orthodox Church, Epiphany celebrates Jesus's baptism when he was a man. It's also known as 'The Blessing of the Waters'. There are many events throughout the country where young men dive into really cold lakes, rivers and the sea to try to be first to get a cross which has been blessed by a priest and thrown into the water. Whoever gets the cross first is meant to have good luck during the coming year. Epiphany festivals also include blessings of boats & ships, music, dancing and lots of food.


Dancer, my best friend is Greek, the closest church for her is in Atlanta we do try to go several times a year for her especially during the Holy days. The church is so beautiful, it really takes my breath away. We do follow some of her traditions, we make Spinachopia (not sure of that spelling) but she calls it spinach pie. Of course Christmas would not be complete without the Baklava. :thumbup: :thumbup: She has mentioned the bread, but hasn't requested that as yet. She gave me her Mother's Greek cookbook, her "sister" (stepfather's adopted daughter) has translated most of the favorite's for me. I have never cooked lamb, that is what she misses the most. I may have to break down and give it a try soon.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sam, B is also of the Mennonite background on his Mother's side. The family seemed to change to United Church after that. He is of a Swiss background on her side also. His father was English.



thewren said:


> my background is amish, german brethren - menonite. i would feel very much at home in those clothes.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> doogie said:
> 
> 
> 
> (giggles) That's just too funny. Dancer you just put me into a fit of laughter. The though has never occurred to me between zippers and buttons. Although I will say that I find trousers that have zippers to be an anoyance. Not to mention they never tend to fit very well and are uncomfortable. Over all not sure it has ever made a difference bathroom wise. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no zippers in the pants???? That seemed to be an important part of this outfit along with no collar. Wouldn't that make it harder for the men to go to the bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Can't say that my shirts look quite like that! oh my gosh I hope that guy doesn't stand in front of a bull any time soon. lol! That sure is a bright red color! LOL. And I don't drink by the way. LOL. Can't see what everyone finds so interesting about alchohol, but I definately don't have a keg of ale in my house. rotf lol.   Interesting concept though. hmmmm..... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit kinda sounds like the shirts that my 1860s guy reenactor friends wear. (forgive the drink in his hands; it's the best example that I could find at the moment, and it's from James Townsend Co.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## Marianne818

doogie said:


> Everyone please take care of yourselves this week. Safe travels and well wishes to everyone. Happy knitting and baking!
> 
> "May the road rise to meet you,
> May the wind be always at your back,
> May the sun shine warm upon your face,
> The rains fall soft upon your fields and,
> Until we meet again,
> May God hold you in the palm of his hand."


Doogie, this was my Uncle's saying also, he would offer this prayer whenever anyone left the house or the farm. Thank you for bringing back his memory.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Then I imagine it will be somewhat of an emotional day for you and I send warmth and thoughts to you. Take care Sam.



thewren said:


> very definitely time for me to go to bed - feed the pups again and hit the pillow. see you tomorrow.
> 
> my older sister mary wilberta would have been eith 79 or 80 tomorrow - i think 80 - she has been gone quite a while now.
> 
> sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> cookies - i love cookies. sam,
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok!!! lets have a rockin party and hopefully we will still be able to keep an eye on the cookies baking! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about all of youbut...I get side tracked easily and have burnt a tray or 2 in the past!!! Music takes me to another place in my head as does watching a movie and it isn't until I smell smoke that I come back to the real world!!! let's hope that someone here has a better sniffer than me and smell the cookies before they burn!!! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you will not be in charge of monitoring the cookies while they bake! You can pour the iced apple cidar and show us some moves and grooves, if you please.   I am sure none of our toes will be staying still while the music is going on! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well come on then Sam, our cookie party needs an official cookie taster and you can do the honors! What is your favorite cookie? and do you like soft chewy ones, or hard cookies that you dunk in your milk? I love the sugar cookies that have all the bright colored sprinkles on top. I remember being so totally taken with these cookies that were cut in the shape of Christmas trees and they literally glittered with green sparkles. I think I was about 6 and to me they were almost sacred!
************************************************************************
Old Fashioned Sugar Cookies

2/3 cup shortening (or butter)
3/4 white sugar
1 tsp vanilla
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 egg
4tsp milk
2 cups flour
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt

Cream shortening, sugar and vanilla. Add egg and beat till light and fluffy. Stir in milk. Sift together the dry ingredients, then blend them into the wet mixture. Divide the dough in half. Chill for 1 hour.
On a lightly floured surface, roll dough into 1/4 inch of thickness. Using cookie cutters, cut into desired Christmas shapes. Sprinkle with sprinkles and lightly touch the sprinkles into the cookie. (If desiring to ice the cookies after baking, then dont put on sprinkles now.) Bake at 375' on greased cookie sheets for 6-8 minutes until lightly golden colored. Allow to cool and remove from cookie sheets. Makes about 2 dozen.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> very definitely time for me to go to bed - feed the pups again and hit the pillow. see you tomorrow.
> 
> my older sister mary wilberta would have been eith 79 or 80 tomorrow - i think 80 - she has been gone quite a while now.
> 
> sam


Heartfelt sorrows for you Sam. At Christmas time I tend to get very emotional -- my dear Grandfather passed away just after Christmas, Dec 29, 1993. I loved him very much. He was always busy busy doing this and that. I would follow him around like a puppy (and boy, do you know about puppies!) around his farm, in the workshop, and I am sure I chattered his ears right off and gave him a headach once or twice!!


----------



## Redkimba

Marianne818That is the one said:


> I don't care for fruit cake; I think it's the funky weird looking fruit in it & the off-taste. However, my "sister" does have a fruit cake receipt that I will make probably later this week. It's real fruitcake from an 1860s-ish receipt.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Marianne, that is interesting and maybe we are related then. I am a family history buff so would really be interested if you find out anything more on that. All my family were blue eyed and so was my ex husband therefore all the kids have blue eyes also. B has brown eyes. My grandfather had the bluest eyes. They were gorgeous. I think it is mostly of a European thing and what I am finding is my ex's family name and my maiden name are both derived from a Viking Background. Blood types are another thing to get some interest in also.



Marianne818 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of photos taken the other day
> 
> 
> 
> Does the kitty have your eyes Dancer? Beautiful :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read somewhere, or heard it when researching for family history, that those with Blue eyes are all related in some way. I don't remember how or where I heard this, but when I asked a professor if this could be possible, he said that research is being done to substantiate this possibility. Just a thought that hit when you mentioned the eyes, oh I also am blue-eyed.. my Mom is hazel, Dad beautiful soft blue my brother had green eyes. Oldest DS has blue, younger has brown (his dad's influence, ;-) )
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

doogie said:


> I hear ya there Sam. They do say that home is where the heart is!  I myself, well Just can't stand to wear clothing that has pictures or words on it. Not sure why, but that is they say that.
> 
> And on a side note: Cookies totally rock. So does cherry, Strawberry rhubarb, and apple pie! I could eat a million of them! And I'd be perfectly happy to die with pie crumbs on my face!    As long as I was promised another bite of pie or a yummy cookie when I get to heaven. ( Sighs....) I hope they have oatmeal raisin cookies in heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> my background is amish, german brethren - menonite. i would feel very much at home in those clothes.
> sam
Click to expand...

In honor of you gracing our cookie party Doogie, here is my favorite *Oatmeal Raisin Cookie Delight:*

1 cup (226 grams) butter, room temperature
1 cup (210 grams) light or dark brown sugar
1/3 cup (65 grams) granulated white sugar
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups (195 grams) all purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
3 cups (260 grams) old-fashioned rolled oats
1 cup (140 grams) dark raisins

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (177 degrees C) Line two baking sheets with parchment paper.

Beat the butter and sugars until creamy and smooth. Add the eggs, one at a time, beating after each addition. Beat in the vanilla extract. In a separate bowl, sift together the flour, baking soda, salt, and ground cinnamon. Add the flour mixture to the creamed mixture and beat until all is mixed. Stir in the rolled oats and raisins.

For large cookies, use a generous 1/4 cup of batter (an ice cream scoop works well) and place six cookies on each baking sheet. Flatten the cookies slightly so they are about 1/2 inch (1.25 cm) thick. Bake the cookies for about 14 - 18 minutes. .The cookies are done when golden brown around the edges but still a little soft in the centers. (If you like crispy cookies bake a little longer.) Remove from oven and let the cookies cool a few minutes on the baking sheet before transferring them to a wire rack to finish cooling. These cookies will keep several days at room temperature.

Makes about 18 large cookies
:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Redkimba said:


> Marianne818That is the one said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for fruit cake; I think it's the funky weird looking fruit in it & the off-taste. However, my "sister" does have a fruit cake receipt that I will make probably later this week. It's real fruitcake from an 1860s-ish receipt.
> 
> 
> 
> So will you be sharing the receipt?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Way to go Stubby. I only had 5 rubbermaid containers. I see I can get rid of some more stuff now that I have decorated though. 



stubbynose said:


> Well my coffee is now done as I reach the last page for this morningso now I am off to put up the Christmas tree!!! Step son came home last night and the first thing he says is.."where is the Christmas tree?" Hubby repliesstill in the basement.SHE was to lazy to put it up this weekend!! He looks at me with that boyish grin and winks at me!!! Well part of that was true.I find it easier to decorate the house and the tree on my own. I crank on the tunes and sing along and before I know it the house is in it's Christmas glory!!
> So off I go to start the Christmas Decorating!!! First to assemble the tree and then to start hauling up the first of 12 large rubbermaid containers full of decorations!! Sigh.that just sounds overbearing doesn't it?? Really need to downsizeI say this every year and never do.butthis year I willdaughter is in need of some Christmas decorations now that they have a 1 year old in the houseshe wants the house to be Christmasy for him!! They are going to be loved by him for many years to come!!
> Enjoy the day/evening everyonecheck in later !!! hugs to all !!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Marianne, the area I first grew up in, in Vancouver, was a Greek Community because there was a Greek Orthodox Church up the street. I became friends with a lot of the kids in the neighbourhood and one of their mothers actually pierced my ears for me in grade 5, with a burnt sewing needle. I was so used to hearing the Greek Music and I just love Greek Food. Moussaka is one of my favorites but I love it all. I was invited to some of their celebrations and learned some of their dances also. Brings back great memories. 



Marianne818 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas in Greece
> 
> On Christmas Eve, children, especially boys, often go out singing 'kalanda' (carols) in the streets. They play drums and triangles as they sing. Sometimes the will also carry model boats decorated with nuts which are painted gold. Carrying a boat is a very old custom in the Greek Islands.
> 
> If the children sing well, they might be given money, nuts, sweets and dried figs to eat.
> 
> Christmas Trees are becoming more popular in Greece, but they aren't traditional. Instead most houses will have a shallow wooden bowl with a piece of wire is suspended across the rim. A sprig of basil wrapped around a wooden cross hangs from the wire. Some water is kept in the bowl to keep the basil alive and fresh. Once a day, someone, usually the mother of the family, dips the cross and basil into some holy water and uses it to sprinkle water in each room of the house.
> 
> This is believed to keep the 'Killantzaroi' (bad spirits) away. The Killantzaroi are meant to appear only during the 12-day period from Christmas to the Epiphany (January 6th). They are supposed to come from the middle of the earth and get into people's house through the chimney! The Killantzaroi do things like putting out fires and making milk go off. Having a fire burning through the twelve days of Christmas is also meant to keep the Killantzaroi away.
> 
> Every December, in Aristotelous Square in the city of Thessaloniki (which is the second biggest city Greece) a huge Christmas Tree and three masted sailing ship are put up. It's a popular tourist attraction.
> 
> Going to a Midnight Mass Service is very important for most Greeks. After the service people can go home and end their Advent fast.
> 
> The main Christmas meal is often Lamb or pork, roasted in an oven or over an open spit. It's often served with a spinach and cheese pie and various salads and vegetables. Other Christmas and new year foods include 'Baklava' (a sweet pastry made of filo pastry filled with chopped nuts and sweetened with syrup or honey), Kataifi (a pastry made from a special form of shredded filo dough and flavored with nuts and cinnamon), Theeples (a kind of fried pastry).
> 
> A traditional table decoration are loaves of 'christopsomo' (Christ bread). It's a round sweet loaf and the crust is often decorated with what the family do for a living (if you're a fisherman there would be fish, etc.).
> 
> In Greek Happy/Merry Christmas is 'Kala Christougenna'.
> 
> In Greece, presents are often brought to children by Aghios Vassilis / Άγιος Βασίλης (Saint Basil) on the 1st January.
> 
> 1st January, New Years Day, is St Vasilis's Day who is also known as St Basil the Great.
> 
> People in Greece also celebrate Epiphany on the 6th January. In the Greek Orthodox Church, Epiphany celebrates Jesus's baptism when he was a man. It's also known as 'The Blessing of the Waters'. There are many events throughout the country where young men dive into really cold lakes, rivers and the sea to try to be first to get a cross which has been blessed by a priest and thrown into the water. Whoever gets the cross first is meant to have good luck during the coming year. Epiphany festivals also include blessings of boats & ships, music, dancing and lots of food.
> 
> 
> 
> Dancer, my best friend is Greek, the closest church for her is in Atlanta we do try to go several times a year for her especially during the Holy days. The church is so beautiful, it really takes my breath away. We do follow some of her traditions, we make Spinachopia (not sure of that spelling) but she calls it spinach pie. Of course Christmas would not be complete without the Baklava. :thumbup: :thumbup: She has mentioned the bread, but hasn't requested that as yet. She gave me her Mother's Greek cookbook, her "sister" (stepfather's adopted daughter) has translated most of the favorite's for me. I have never cooked lamb, that is what she misses the most. I may have to break down and give it a try soon.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

doogie said:


> On that note, I have to get to bed. School starts early. Since Finals are here I'll check in when I can. But in the mean time. Please know that you are each in my prayers. Family and friends always get an extra dose at prayer time.
> 
> Everyone please take care of yourselves this week. Safe travels and well wishes to everyone. Happy knitting and baking!
> 
> *"May the road rise to meet you,
> May the wind be always at your back,
> May the sun shine warm upon your face,
> The rains fall soft upon your fields and,
> Until we meet again,
> May God hold you in the palm of his hand."*


Thank you for the Irish blessing! It is a favorite of mine. Please dont study so hard you tax your brain into overdrive. Having said that, my nose was always finding delightful facts between the covers of my text books. I did love my school work and college was a joy. I was my highschool librarian during my highschool years and loved it to bits. I read every book in that library too, about 4000 books. It only took 2 1/2 years. The highschool burnt down after the first term of my final year. My poor books! pooof, they were gone. There was a rickity old oil furnace in the library and I had mentioned to the principal that someone should take a look at the furnace as it was about to explode. (My Dad was a furnace man so I knew a bit about what things should not sound like.) A week later, the furnace blew up and the resulting fire took out the high school. As our high school was only 89 students, we all moved over to the Community Center.
I had the habit of bringing my books and notes home from school everyday. I loved to spend hours in my books! Because of that, my notes were photocopied for the rest of the grade 12 class and my text books were used by my dozen classmates. We were all around one table with our chairs. Made for an interesting one-room school!!! The classes were separated by sheets hung up for room dividers! haha, small town prairie living at its finest hour!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would there be elastic in the back of their pants.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> No zip or buttons needed- maybe elastic all around so you can pull the front down. Guess more practical for women to have them elasticised but David has one or two pairs of trousers that have elastic waists- which explains how I know elastic in the front helps.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

It Monday morning folks!!! Let us celebrate the Monday!










*Monday's child is fair of face, 
Tuesday's child is full of grace,
Wednesday's child is full of woe,
Thursday's child has far to go,
Friday's child is loving and giving,
Saturday's child works hard for a living,
But the child that's born on the Sabbath day
Is bonny, blithe, good and gay. *


----------



## Pontuf

Love hearing about your gundogs and your terriers are adorable!
I have felted a number of items in the last few years. Only 100% wool will felt and yes it will shrink dramatically. I felt everything in a cotton pillowcase with a zipper. This is better for your washer. Also HOT water and you will have to block and iron. I have a Nicky Epstein book on felting. I'll pull it out and give you a few more pointers later this morning.

Pontuf

thought these would be great for her,but they are going to be too big so what do I do? Un doing them is not in my vocablury I wondered if I put them on a very hot wash and felted them that would shrink them and make them really thick keeping her warm.Anyone done any felting and can help?[/quote]


----------



## Redkimba

NanaCaren said:


> So will you be sharing the receipt?


Civil War Fruit cake. 
**credit to the American Civil War site

Combine in a large saucepan:
3 medium apples peeled and diced
2 cups raisins
2 cups water
1 cup white sugar( you can substitute 1 cup molasses)
1 cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons lard , shortening or butter
Bring to boil and Cook together for five minutes. Allow to cool.

In a large mixing bowl Sift together
3 cups flour
2 teaspoons soda
1 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon ground cloves
1 teaspoon grated nutmeg
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon ( I also added a teaspoon of ground ginger)

Add cooled apple-raisin mixture to dry ingrdients and mix well. Add one cup of chopped nuts.

Pour into a greased lined angel food cake pan/ tube pan or loaf pan Bake at 350'F for an hour or until done.
(I halved the recipe and baked it 40 minutes in a deep 9 inch cake tin.)

This is not a modern dense chewy/dry fruit cake it is moist almost sticky and adding the ginger is a plus to the flavor.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I got my own way to rock!!! Love this guy Burton Cummings, a Winnipeg Manitoba rocker!


----------



## NanaCaren

Redkimba said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> So will you be sharing the receipt?
> 
> 
> 
> Civil War Fruit cake.
> **credit to the American Civil War site
> 
> Combine in a large saucepan:
> 3 medium apples peeled and diced
> 2 cups raisins
> 2 cups water
> 1 cup white sugar( you can substitute 1 cup molasses)
> 1 cup brown sugar
> 2 tablespoons lard , shortening or butter
> Bring to boil and Cook together for five minutes. Allow to cool.
> 
> In a large mixing bowl Sift together
> 3 cups flour
> 2 teaspoons soda
> 1 teaspoons salt
> 1 teaspoon ground cloves
> 1 teaspoon grated nutmeg
> 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon ( I also added a teaspoon of ground ginger)
> 
> Add cooled apple-raisin mixture to dry ingrdients and mix well. Add one cup of chopped nuts.
> 
> Pour into a greased lined angel food cake pan/ tube pan or loaf pan Bake at 350'F for an hour or until done.
> (I halved the recipe and baked it 40 minutes in a deep 9 inch cake tin.)
> 
> This is not a modern dense chewy/dry fruit cake it is moist almost sticky and adding the ginger is a plus to the flavor.
Click to expand...

Thank you, this is very much like the one my Nanny would make.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Good Morning to one and all. Just a reminder that it is now 22 days to Christmas (21 in some areas). I will be out a good portion of the day. B is coming over and we are going out shopping and to fetch home what is now supposed to be the World's best Water which just so happens to be 20 minutes away from here. Apparently it was tested by some scientists from Germany and is now considered to be the world standard for testing. I have caught up for now and will possibly make it back on tonight. Will check again once I am all dressed and ready to go if I have time. Have a great day. And Smile....


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Good Morning to one and all. Just a reminder that it is now 22 days to Christmas (21 in some areas). I will be out a good portion of the day. B is coming over and we are going out shopping and to fetch home what is now supposed to be the World's best Water which just so happens to be 20 minutes away from here. Apparently it was tested by some scientists from Germany and is now considered to be the world standard for testing. I have caught up for now and will possibly make it back on tonight. Will check again once I am all dressed and ready to go if I have time. Have a great day. And Smile....


*chuckles* two weeks ago a small village 45 minutes away from here made the same boast about their water! It is a great claim to fame that many towns/cities claim. If anyone wants pure water, go and get some distilled bottled water. It tastes horrid and is what is used for medical purposes.  
Having said that, there are standard guidelines that determine the water quality and have been in use by the world for a long time. These standards are used by all countries for water testings.


----------



## Chayjan

Thank you Pup Lover I don't think I've any choice,I don't want to give her something she can't wear.
Thanks for liking my girls sadly I'm down to 1 now as rhe other 2 have gone over the bridge


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Chayjan. I am so sorry for your loss 2 1/2 yrs ago. Glad you still have the one dog too. Please feel comfortable to post again. We are a very supportive group here and love getting new folks adding to the conversations.



Chayjan said:


> Hello everyone,I very rarely post on here but I love to read about the ups and downs that you lovely caring people who do. It's amazing how you all care and support each other.
> Yesterday morning there was a hard hoar frost making everything sparkling and Christmasy.I was going to a rememberance service for our lost loved ones 2 villages away I had to scrape thick frost off the windscreen before I could set off. It was a very moving service and the son of Davids'relations was on the organ---beautiful---.
> 
> Home again and a quick coffee and into dog walking gear.It seems so strange to be walking only 1 dog I'm used to 3 or 4 Border Terriers or the large gundogs that we had.When I lost David 2 1/2 years ago we had 9 they have played such a big part in our lives,working them on the shoot,field trialing and working tests. David was a brilliant and sympathetic handler and won numerous awards up and down the country.He loved competing and we made many likewise friends I used to show the girls and breed them we had such a full life.
> So Phoebe and I set off on the walk I must have done thousands of times over the past 40 odd years dreaming of all the much loved and missed companions,I've never been a 1 dog girl and find it hard to ajust to having only Phoebe have thought long and hard about rehoming an older dog but have decided against,she is so enjoying being the only one and getting all the attention and at 11I don't want to upset her.
> We had a great walk the sun shone all day,arrived home and had warm home made mulled wine what better end to a wintry walk Jan


----------



## Pontuf

I am a fruit cake junkie so I am certainly going to try this. It is so authentic. And I have all the ingredients in my pantry so i can make it right now!
Thanks Redkimba

pontuf



Redkimba said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> So will you be sharing the receipt?
> 
> 
> 
> Civil War Fruit cake.
> **credit to the American Civil War site
> 
> Combine in a large saucepan:
> 3 medium apples peeled and diced
> 2 cups raisins
> 2 cups water
> 1 cup white sugar( you can substitute 1 cup molasses)
> 1 cup brown sugar
> 2 tablespoons lard , shortening or butter
> Bring to boil and Cook together for five minutes. Allow to cool.
> 
> In a large mixing bowl Sift together
> 3 cups flour
> 2 teaspoons soda
> 1 teaspoons salt
> 1 teaspoon ground cloves
> 1 teaspoon grated nutmeg
> 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon ( I also added a teaspoon of ground ginger)
> 
> Add cooled apple-raisin mixture to dry ingrdients and mix well. Add one cup of chopped nuts.
> 
> Pour into a greased lined angel food cake pan/ tube pan or loaf pan Bake at 350'F for an hour or until done.
> (I halved the recipe and baked it 40 minutes in a deep 9 inch cake tin.)
> 
> This is not a modern dense chewy/dry fruit cake it is moist almost sticky and adding the ginger is a plus to the flavor.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

I don't think felting is the answer because it will shrink in all directions so might not be a good length any more. What about putting elastic in the ends? You could use either the thin thread like or a wider elastic. 
*


Chayjan said:


> Well Sam you ask what am knitting ///*now.I'm in a quandry and need some advice I have just finished a pair of long wrist/arm warmers for a good friend as a surprise. They fit me beautifuly,I have fairly ""normal"" sized arms but my friend is a chronic anerexic and is little more than skin and bone she is always cold so I thought these would be great for her,but they are going to be too big so what do I do? Un doing them is not in my vocablury I wondered if I put them on a very hot wash and felted them that would shrink them and make them really thick keeping her warm.Anyone done any felting and can help?


----------



## Chayjan

Pontuf said:


> Love hearing about your gundogs and your terriers are adorable!
> I have felted a number of items in the last few years. Only 100% wool will felt and yes it will shrink dramatically. I felt everything in a cotton pillowcase with a zipper. This is better for your washer. Also HOT water and you will have to block and iron. I have a Nicky Epstein book on felting. I'll pull it out and give you a few more pointers later this morning.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> thought these would be great for her,but they are going to be too big so what do I do? Un doing them is not in my vocablury I wondered if I put them on a very hot wash and felted them that would shrink them and make them really thick keeping her warm.Anyone done any felting and can help?


[/quote]

Please, any help will be great.I'm a bit nervous about doing it bu it's no good giving her something she can't wear Thanks Jan


----------



## Chayjan

That's an idea thanks Jan


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't think felting is the answer because it will shrink in all directions so might not be a good length any more. What about putting elastic in the ends? You could use either the thin thread like or a wider elastic.
> *
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Sam you ask what am knitting ///*now.I'm in a quandry and need some advice I have just finished a pair of long wrist/arm warmers for a good friend as a surprise. They fit me beautifuly,I have fairly ""normal"" sized arms but my friend is a chronic anerexic and is little more than skin and bone she is always cold so I thought these would be great for her,but they are going to be too big so what do I do? Un doing them is not in my vocablury I wondered if I put them on a very hot wash and felted them that would shrink them and make them really thick keeping her warm.Anyone done any felting and can help?
Click to expand...

My Mom just crocheted some fashion lace arm "warmers" (not warm at all, as the neice only wanted a fashion piece to go with her outfits) and she strung some thread elastic through the wrists. My neice has slender arms and long ones! :-D 
You could thread a pretty yarn tie through the ends and then they can be tied in a bow.


----------



## 5mmdpns

*chuckles* my childhood gf posted this picture on my facebook. She comes from a large family and the oldest child is her brother named Roy!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I grew up with hunting dogs; my dad breed and trained pointers. They were lovely dogs; very faithful and loyal.



Chayjan said:


> Thank you Pup Lover I don't think I've any choice,I don't want to give her something she can't wear.
> Thanks for liking my girls sadly I'm down to 1 now as rhe other 2 have gone over the bridge


----------



## ginamarie12345

It is 11am in Michigan, and I have my Christmas shopping done!! I am so excited that I was able to purchase so many gifts that are perfect for the recipient and that they were priced so reasonable. All I am doing until Christmas is working on 2 sweaters for myself and a baby sweater for a gift.

We are having family pictures taken before our party and having pizza and salad for dinner. Something easy, as we will be too busy smiling to cook!! 

Happy shopping for those of you that still have gifts to purchase and complete - Happy knitting and crocheting!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

ginamarie12345 said:


> It is 11am in Michigan, and I have my Christmas shopping done!! I am so excited that I was able to purchase so many gifts that are perfect for the recipient and that they were priced so reasonable. All I am doing until Christmas is working on 2 sweaters for myself and a baby sweater for a gift.
> 
> We are having family pictures taken before our party and having pizza and salad for dinner. Something easy, as we will be too busy smiling to cook!!
> 
> Happy shopping for those of you that still have gifts to purchase and complete - Happy knitting and crocheting!!


Thanks for popping in and sharing with us. We are a chatty bunch and love to share! Any chance of photos of the sweaters or a http address for them? Must feel great to get your Christmas shopping done and now it is time to tidy up all the loose ends that need doing before Christmas Day.
What are your Christmas baking goodies your family likes. And do you have a tradition you all love doing every Christmas?  :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh

Alfred kitty in his usual pose just waiting for the yarn to appear. Okay Alfred, I'll start working on the hat.


----------



## 5mmdpns

For those who are diabetic and/or watching their sugar intake, here is a cookie recipe for you.
*Diabetic Banana Chocolate Chip Cookies*
1 cup Splenda
2/3 cup shortening (or butter), softened
2 eggs
1 tsp vanilla
1 1/2 cups mashed ripe bananas (about 3 of them)
2 1/4 cups flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp baking soda
1 cup chocolate chips (can substitute for any type of chips like peanut butter chips, carmel chips, etc)

Preheat oven 350'F
Mix the splenda, shortening, eggs, and vanilla. Add bananas and stir together. Add dry ingredients and the chocolate chips. Drop by spoonfuls onto cookie sheet. Bake 12-15minutes.
Each serving = 2 cookies and gives 1/2 starch choice, 1 fat and oil choice, 1/2 sugar choice.


----------



## Pontuf

You are right Gwenie, she will have no control how and where it shrinks.
I've only felted from patterns where they have determined how it will shrink and have compensated for the shrinkage.

pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> I don't think felting is the answer because it will shrink in all directions so might not be a good length any more. What about putting elastic in the ends? You could use either the thin thread like or a wider elastic.
> *
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Sam you ask what am knitting ///*now.I'm in a quandry and need some advice I have just finished a pair of long wrist/arm warmers for a good friend as a surprise. They fit me beautifuly,I have fairly ""normal"" sized arms but my friend is a chronic anerexic and is little more than skin and bone she is always cold so I thought these would be great for her,but they are going to be too big so what do I do? Un doing them is not in my vocablury I wondered if I put them on a very hot wash and felted them that would shrink them and make them really thick keeping her warm.Anyone done any felting and can help?
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

I grew up and still have english cockers and they are in the Gundog class. But cockers are "flushers" in that they flush the rabbits and squirrels out of the bushes and then chase them forever! They would never be able to catch and bring home. None of my dogs have every been able to catch anything! I think that's for the Retrievers. 

My Pontuf always grabs a toy when he goes out in the yard , for a walk or ride in the car. Not sure why, but he certainly likes to carry his toys. Yesterday I found my slipper in the car! He must have snuck it in when we drove to Prescott on Friday.

As for faithful and loyal, you can't go wrong with a Gundog.

pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> I grew up with hunting dogs; my dad breed and trained pointers. They were lovely dogs; very faithful and loyal.
> 
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pup Lover I don't think I've any choice,I don't want to give her something she can't wear.
> Thanks for liking my girls sadly I'm down to 1 now as rhe other 2 have gone over the bridge
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Such beautiful markings and such a beautiful cat! And he sure looks content! Alfred needs his yarn Gwenie!

pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Alfred kitty in his usual pose just waiting for the yarn to appear. Okay Alfred, I'll start working on the hat.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, I have this recipe for you to make and as it is detailed, you will have to enlist the help of the puppies or the grands!
* Peanut Butter Bon Bons*
1 cup peanut butter 
2 tbspn margerine
1 cup icing sugar
1 cup dates (chopped)
1 cup peanuts (chopped)
4 squares semi-sweet chocolate
1 tsp parafin wax

Mix peanut butter, margerine, and icing sugar together. Add the chopped dates and peanuts. Form into balls and dip in mixture of melted chocolate and parafin wax (grands would love to do a couple of these with supervision of course!) Set on wax paper to dry.
A variation of to omit the dates and peanutes and pack the mixture around an almond, or a marichino cherry, then dip into the chocolate wax for a coating. Makes your own Christmas chocolates! (Puppies will pass approval on this!) Personally, I favor a chunky dill inside these chocolate coats! :-D  :mrgreen:


----------



## Pontuf

OMG Dancer, the COUNTDOWN! just kidding, actually I need to get my butt in gear . I've finished the lights outside, the tree and the Rubbermaid boxes are in the house but have yet to be unpacked. I don't know about the rest of you but getting the DH to get the boxes in the house is one chore but then for me to unpack and assemble is another. The boxes have been sitting there since Friday and I just can't bring myself to get started. Once I get started I will be OK it's just getting started....kinda depressing seeing those boxes there...BUT today I will unpack and decorate inside!!! And the Halloween/Thanksgiving boxes will go into the garage! THERE! I've said it so it must be done! And the parties and open houses start this week so my house has to be in order...WHY do we do this to ourselves...because if we don't do it nobody will! I remember my Mom did all the decorating and Christmas was so special and beautiful at my parent's house, all because of her. I guess we are our Mother's daughters, not such a bad example they created.

pontuf



Sq_Dancer said:


> Good Morning to one and all. Just a reminder that it is now 22 days to Christmas (21 in some areas). I will be out a good portion of the day. B is coming over and we are going out shopping and to fetch home what is now supposed to be the World's best Water which just so happens to be 20 minutes away from here. Apparently it was tested by some scientists from Germany and is now considered to be the world standard for testing. I have caught up for now and will possibly make it back on tonight. Will check again once I am all dressed and ready to go if I have time. Have a great day. And Smile....


----------



## 5mmdpns

Timeless message for us to all remember! I am so blessed by Whitney Houston's voice.





Come, lets dance! (I am back on top of the world!)





Girls Just Want to Have Fun!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> the Rubbermaid boxes are in the house but have yet to be unpacked.


LOL, how did you get my rubbermaid tote boxes of stash? I have a couple more of these rubbermaids full of my knitting stashes! I leave a couple of yarn ends dangling on the outside of the totes so I know the type of yarn inside. Got one full of crochet cotton too! I cant buy any more yarn as I have no more empty totes! haha, but I can fix that in a hurry........  :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh

And the Halloween/Thanksgiving boxes will go into the garage! THERE! I've said it so it must be done! And the parties and open houses start this week so my house has to be in order...WHY do we do this to ourselves...because if we don't do it nobody will! 


pontuf


Sad but true I haven't even started decorating for Christmas and didn't decorate for Halloween or Thanksgiving this year. What is my world coming to? DD asked that I wait until she comes home to put up tree, etc so we won't even begin until after the 12th. AND since I have surgery two days later SHE will have to do ALL the decorating. Oh well...that's the way the Christmas cookie crumbles this year....LOL I'm sure she will do a wonderful job.


----------



## Pontuf

I LOVE David Lebovitz!He is an American who has lived in Paris for 10 years. I follow his blog. Such great ideas, recipes and insight into France...
Today he posted his recipe of Hot Mulled Wine! Well, someone in France gave it to him, anyway, I can use this when decorating this evening:

Hot Mulled Wine / Vin chaud by David Lebovitz

First off, inexpensive wine, don't use the good stuff (works for me!)

1 bottle (.751) red wine
1 star anise (entire)
2 slices fresh ginger
3 green cardamon pods
3 whole cloves
generous pinch of fresh ground pepper
1/4 cup (60 ml) mild-flavored honey
optional: 1/4 cup(60 ml)Pear Williams,or another eua-de- vie

1. Pour the wine in a non-reactive saucepan. Add the spices and honey and bring to a boil and begin to simmer. Turn off heat and let stand for 15 minutes.

2. Reheat the wine until it's warm and steamy, turn off the heat, and add the eau-de-vie (if using). Pour the wine into heatproof glasses. 

He says that in Europe they do not add cinnamon as we do in the US.

I know you girls out there have some great family recipes for mulled wine!!!! Let's share

pontuf


----------



## Pontuf

what a great idea 5MM to dangle the yarn outside the box!!!! I'm stealing this idea! Thanks!
XO

pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Rubbermaid boxes are in the house but have yet to be unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, how did you get my rubbermaid tote boxes of stash? I have a couple more of these rubbermaids full of my knitting stashes! I leave a couple of yarn ends dangling on the outside of the totes so I know the type of yarn inside. Got one full of crochet cotton too! I cant buy any more yarn as I have no more empty totes! haha, but I can fix that in a hurry........  :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Look so forward to seeing the finished job. I do not do much decorating for other occassions, but Christmas for sure. I need to get things in the mail and my Christmas Cards also. Yes the rush is now on but it will be so quiet when it is all over with. We will be bored to tears. Well except for more knitting that is. 



Pontuf said:


> OMG Dancer, the COUNTDOWN! just kidding, actually I need to get my butt in gear . I've finished the lights outside, the tree and the Rubbermaid boxes are in the house but have yet to be unpacked. I don't know about the rest of you but getting the DH to get the boxes in the house is one chore but then for me to unpack and assemble is another. The boxes have been sitting there since Friday and I just can't bring myself to get started. Once I get started I will be OK it's just getting started....kinda depressing seeing those boxes there...BUT today I will unpack and decorate inside!!! And the Halloween/Thanksgiving boxes will go into the garage! THERE! I've said it so it must be done! And the parties and open houses start this week so my house has to be in order...WHY do we do this to ourselves...because if we don't do it nobody will! I remember my Mom did all the decorating and Christmas was so special and beautiful at my parent's house, all because of her. I guess we are our Mother's daughters, not such a bad example they created.
> 
> pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning to one and all. Just a reminder that it is now 22 days to Christmas (21 in some areas). I will be out a good portion of the day. B is coming over and we are going out shopping and to fetch home what is now supposed to be the World's best Water which just so happens to be 20 minutes away from here. Apparently it was tested by some scientists from Germany and is now considered to be the world standard for testing. I have caught up for now and will possibly make it back on tonight. Will check again once I am all dressed and ready to go if I have time. Have a great day. And Smile....
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Gwennie, just love Alfred. I could just hug him to pieces.



Gweniepooh said:


> Alfred kitty in his usual pose just waiting for the yarn to appear. Okay Alfred, I'll start working on the hat.


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns said:


> I got my own way to rock!!! Love this guy Burton Cummings, a Winnipeg Manitoba rocker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it 5!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

He has taken to giving me love bites on my hands and arms.


Sq_Dancer said:


> Gwennie, just love Alfred. I could just hug him to pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred kitty in his usual pose just waiting for the yarn to appear. Okay Alfred, I'll start working on the hat.
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverowl

I have watched this film today and think it might be one you will enjoy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_Cottage


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Pontuf

Pontuf sends a BIG sloppy kiss to Alfred. He loves kitties!!!

pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> He has taken to giving me love bites on my hands and arms.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gwennie, just love Alfred. I could just hug him to pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred kitty in his usual pose just waiting for the yarn to appear. Okay Alfred, I'll start working on the hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Hot news item down here! the Duchess of Cambridge is officially pregnant, but in hospital with morning sickness and dehydration! the baby will be third in line to the British throne.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Thank you



Lurker 2 said:


> Hot news item down here! the Duchess of Cambridge is officially pregnant, but in hospital with morning sickness and dehydration! the baby will be third in line to the British throne.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Better get him out of that, quick



Gweniepooh said:


> He has taken to giving me love bites on my hands and arms.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gwennie, just love Alfred. I could just hug him to pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred kitty in his usual pose just waiting for the yarn to appear. Okay Alfred, I'll start working on the hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> what a great idea 5MM to dangle the yarn outside the box!!!! I'm stealing this idea! Thanks!
> XO
> 
> pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Rubbermaid boxes are in the house but have yet to be unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, how did you get my rubbermaid tote boxes of stash? I have a couple more of these rubbermaids full of my knitting stashes! I leave a couple of yarn ends dangling on the outside of the totes so I know the type of yarn inside. Got one full of crochet cotton too! I cant buy any more yarn as I have no more empty totes! haha, but I can fix that in a hurry........  :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It would take me oodles of time to go through my stash to find the yarn I am looking for, , , , mind you, that is not a bad thought either, to play in the yarn!

"to play in the yarn or not to play in the yarn is my duty,
to open the stash and find a bevy of beauty.....
perchance to dream a dream of knitted delights
perchance to realize a nightmare of tangled frights......"

oh dear me, I must go and sort out that Hamlet fellow, *grumbles*, hmmmmph, messing around in my yarn totes, 
tsk tsk tsk,,,,,I have a puppy for that! LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> He has taken to giving me love bites on my hands and arms.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gwennie, just love Alfred. I could just hug him to pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred kitty in his usual pose just waiting for the yarn to appear. Okay Alfred, I'll start working on the hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You need to knit yourself a mitten that goes way up to there!!!! So that Alfred has ample space to wrestle with you! He needs a sibling to do this with!........

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/accessory/fun-fur-mitts/12677


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> Hot news item down here! the Duchess of Cambridge is officially pregnant, but in hospital with morning sickness and dehydration! the baby will be third in line to the British throne.


http://www.scotsman.com/news/uk/kate-middleton-pregnancy-what-will-kate-middleton-and-prince-william-call-their-baby-1-2672723

Thanks myfanwy for the news!! Canada loves our royals and Prince William and Catherine, Dutches of Cambridge really endeared themselves to us when they visited us!!  :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot news item down here! the Duchess of Cambridge is officially pregnant, but in hospital with morning sickness and dehydration! the baby will be third in line to the British throne.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.scotsman.com/news/uk/kate-middleton-pregnancy-what-will-kate-middleton-and-prince-william-call-their-baby-1-2672723
> 
> Thanks myfanwy for the news!! Canada loves our royals and Prince William and Catherine, Dutches of Cambridge really endeared themselves to us when they visited us!!  :-D
Click to expand...

Is that close enough for this to be a Canadian baby- my pick is the Pacific!?!


----------



## Ask4j

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't think felting is the answer because it will shrink in all directions so might not be a good length any more. What about putting elastic in the ends? You could use either the thin thread like or a wider elastic.
> *
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Sam you ask what am knitting ///*now.I'm in a quandry and need some advice I have just finished a pair of long wrist/arm warmers for a good friend as a surprise. They fit me beautifuly,I have fairly ""normal"" sized arms but my friend is a chronic anerexic and is little more than skin and bone she is always cold so I thought these would be great for her,but they are going to be too big so what do I do? Un doing them is not in my vocablury I wondered if I put them on a very hot wash and felted them that would shrink them and make them really thick keeping her warm.Anyone done any felting and can help?
Click to expand...

Normally I would agree that felting wouldn't work, but if you hand felt it in a pan of really hot water, using thick rubber gloves with a wooden spoon or potato masher, the process is much slower and you can control how much it felts/shrinks. "Slightly" felting things doesn't make them shrink a whole lot but gives an overall smoother look. I live in an apartment, not for long TG, and have had to felt everything by hand so have experienced the tediousness of hand felting. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, last night was pretty wild--I know we did over 200 ornaments with the kids...and I didn't have time to take a single picture! :shock: A couple of times, they were lined up out the door, and I was exhausted by the time we got home. He decided to take today off, but DD and I still had to go to work. Tomorrow won't be a rest day, either, as I will be doing the repair work on the back gate and cleaning up the yard for my maybe-furbaby! That will be a labor of love, however!

Santa arrived at the event at one point and brought his alpacas (New Mexico reindeer, lol). This was one of the farmers we are acquainted with and his little fellows are sweet. I really loved seeing them again.



thewren said:


> the pods are interesting - are they left over from the flowers?
> sam


Yep. The flowers are all along the stalk and they turn into pods with about a thousand seeds each. I have tried planting the seeds and they do grow but it takes a really long time for them to get very big. I'm also planning a trip to go out and look for buffalo gourds soon--those are great fun to work with, about tennis ball size--make fantastic ornaments.

I read the book _Chocolat_ and loved it.



Redkimba said:


> I finished up the first baby sock of this pair. I might put the other one on the needles so I can take it on the train with me, BUT I finish up the baby sweater.


That is adorable! Love the colors!

PupLover, fantastic scarf! It looks super soft.

I have about 14 more pages to catch up on...!


----------



## Pontuf

And such beautiful parents that is going to be one beautiful baby!

Pontuf

2]Hot news item down here! the Duchess of Cambridge is officially pregnant, but in hospital with morning sickness and dehydration! the baby will be third in line to the British throne.[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot news item down here! the Duchess of Cambridge is officially pregnant, but in hospital with morning sickness and dehydration! the baby will be third in line to the British throne.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.scotsman.com/news/uk/kate-middleton-pregnancy-what-will-kate-middleton-and-prince-william-call-their-baby-1-2672723
> 
> Thanks myfanwy for the news!! Canada loves our royals and Prince William and Catherine, Dutches of Cambridge really endeared themselves to us when they visited us!!  :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that close enough for this to be a Canadian baby- my pick is the Pacific!?!
Click to expand...

I think this royal baby is going to be claimed by the entire commonwealth countries -- lol, we all have ties to Great Britian!! we all get dibs on this precious tyker!! :-D
The west coast of GB laps the waters of the Atlantic Ocean that swells on the east coast of Canada!


----------



## Pontuf

This is a great idea and i'm sure it will work perfectly!!

Pontuf.

Normally I would agree that felting wouldn't work, but if you hand felt it in a pan of really hot water, using thick rubber gloves with a wooden spoon or potato masher, the process is much slower and you can control how much it felts/shrinks. "Slightly" felting things doesn't make them shrink a whole lot but gives an overall smoother look. I live in an apartment, not for long TG, and have had to felt everything by hand so have experienced the tediousness of hand felting. :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

Sorlenna what a wonderful event!

Pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> Well, last night was pretty wild--I know we did over 200 ornaments with the kids...and I didn't have time to take a single picture! :shock: A couple of times, they were lined up out the door, and I was exhausted by the time we got home. He decided to take today off, but DD and I still had to go to work. Tomorrow won't be a rest day, either, as I will be doing the repair work on the back gate and cleaning up the yard for my maybe-furbaby! That will be a labor of love, however!
> 
> Santa arrived at the event at one point and brought his alpacas (New Mexico reindeer, lol). This was one of the farmers we are acquainted with and his little fellows are sweet. I really loved seeing them again.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> the pods are interesting - are they left over from the flowers?
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The flowers are all along the stalk and they turn into pods with about a thousand seeds each. I have tried planting the seeds and they do grow but it takes a really long time for them to get very big. I'm also planning a trip to go out and look for buffalo gourds soon--those are great fun to work with, about tennis ball size--make fantastic ornaments.
> 
> I read the book _Chocolat_ and loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished up the first baby sock of this pair. I might put the other one on the needles so I can take it on the train with me, BUT I finish up the baby sweater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is adorable! Love the colors!
> 
> PupLover, fantastic scarf! It looks super soft.
> 
> I have about 14 more pages to catch up on...!
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

Well kids, I'm off to the post office. I want to check to make sure the postage is right on the Christmas cards. They feel a little heavy to me so gotta check that out. Then I'm off to JoAnn's to see if I can track down/order a few of the presser feet for my sewing machine from the Singer sewing center they have in the store. I will also pick up a spool of variegated quilting thread that I like to use for my tatting. Finally, I will go to Sam's Club to renew my membership and see what they have to see...maybe will hit Walmart next door...have to see how much energy I have left after all the previous stuff is done  

There is a slight drizzle in the air but the temps will be in the 50's...crazy for December here! Dear husband has gone golfing anyway but he dressed warmly so should be okay. 

Take care everyeone...chat later!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I would like you to view this 5. http://www.canadiangeographic.ca/magazine/jun11/purest_drinking_water.asp
I have also been told that this water has now set the new world standard for testing water. 
There is also a lot of controversy over whether or not distilled water is in fact good to drink. It lacks minerals and therefore can leach those from your body. It can leach calcium from your bones, etc. So I would be very careful in drinking it on a regular basis unless you are getting enough other minerals in your diet.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning to one and all. Just a reminder that it is now 22 days to Christmas (21 in some areas). I will be out a good portion of the day. B is coming over and we are going out shopping and to fetch home what is now supposed to be the World's best Water which just so happens to be 20 minutes away from here. Apparently it was tested by some scientists from Germany and is now considered to be the world standard for testing. I have caught up for now and will possibly make it back on tonight. Will check again once I am all dressed and ready to go if I have time. Have a great day. And Smile....
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* two weeks ago a small village 45 minutes away from here made the same boast about their water! It is a great claim to fame that many towns/cities claim. If anyone wants pure water, go and get some distilled bottled water. It tastes horrid and is what is used for medical purposes.
> Having said that, there are standard guidelines that determine the water quality and have been in use by the world for a long time. These standards are used by all countries for water testings.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Next news item- They have a new law being enacted and boy or girl this baby will be third in line!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I think that is great. I think that we have had a lovely queen and so why should there be a difference whether or not it is a boy or girl. I truly am happy for this young couple. They have taken their time and I believe there is a real love there between the two of them. She is such a beautiful girl also as he is a handsome Prince. Very happy for them.



Lurker 2 said:


> Next news item- They have a new law being enacted and boy or girl this baby will be third in line!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> I would like you to view this 5. http://www.canadiangeographic.ca/magazine/jun11/purest_drinking_water.asp
> I have also been told that this water has now set the new world standard for testing water.
> There is also a lot of controversy over whether or not distilled water is in fact good to drink. It lacks minerals and therefore can leach those from your body. It can leach calcium from your bones, etc. So I would be very careful in drinking it on a regular basis unless you are getting enough other minerals in your diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning to one and all. Just a reminder that it is now 22 days to Christmas (21 in some areas). I will be out a good portion of the day. B is coming over and we are going out shopping and to fetch home what is now supposed to be the World's best Water which just so happens to be 20 minutes away from here. Apparently it was tested by some scientists from Germany and is now considered to be the world standard for testing. I have caught up for now and will possibly make it back on tonight. Will check again once I am all dressed and ready to go if I have time. Have a great day. And Smile....
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* two weeks ago a small village 45 minutes away from here made the same boast about their water! It is a great claim to fame that many towns/cities claim. If anyone wants pure water, go and get some distilled bottled water. It tastes horrid and is what is used for medical purposes.
> Having said that, there are standard guidelines that determine the water quality and have been in use by the world for a long time. These standards are used by all countries for water testings.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I dont drink distilled water! Just if anyone was wanting pure water, the only pure water is distilled water. 
Read the article. The article is about this water having less lead in it than the Arctic ice. It makes no claim that this is the "new standard for testing water and is only based in Germany"
_The purest water in the world?
In a tiny village near Toronto, the water contains less lead than the cleanest ice layers in the Arctic
By Fraser Los

If you look closely at the countryside surrounding Elmvale, Ont., a tiny village about 90 minutes north of Toronto, youll see the natural and ever-gushing wells of the aptly named Springwater township. The locals have always known that their water is clean, but theyre only beginning to understand just how clean.

William Shotyk, a Toronto-born environmental geochemist who is a professor at the Institute of Earth Sciences at Germanys Heidelberg University, has been testing this water for more than 20 years._


----------



## Pontuf

My Mother always told me to buy spring water not the reverse osmosis stuff. We drink spring water in this house but I do hate recycling the plastic bottles. Wish they could be reused. Like when we were kids and there was a glass bottle deposit

Pontuf

I have also been told that this water has now set the new world standard for testing water. 
There is also a lot of controversy over whether or not distilled water is in fact good to drink. It lacks minerals and therefore can leach those from your body. It can leach calcium from your bones, etc. So I would be very careful in drinking it on a regular basis unless you are getting enough other minerals in your diet.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning to one and all. Just a reminder that it is now 22 days to Christmas (21 in some areas). I will be out a good portion of the day. B is coming over and we are going out shopping and to fetch home what is now supposed to be the World's best Water which just so happens to be 20 minutes away from here. Apparently it was tested by some scientists from Germany and is now considered to be the world standard for testing. I have caught up for now and will possibly make it back on tonight. Will check again once I am all dressed and ready to go if I have time. Have a great day. And Smile....
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* two weeks ago a small village 45 minutes away from here made the same boast about their water! It is a great claim to fame that many towns/cities claim. If anyone wants pure water, go and get some distilled bottled water. It tastes horrid and is what is used for medical purposes.
> Having said that, there are standard guidelines that determine the water quality and have been in use by the world for a long time. These standards are used by all countries for water testings.
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> I think that is great. I think that we have had a lovely queen and so why should there be a difference whether or not it is a boy or girl. I truly am happy for this young couple. They have taken their time and I believe there is a real love there between the two of them. She is such a beautiful girl also as he is a handsome Prince. Very happy for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next news item- They have a new law being enacted and boy or girl this baby will be third in line!
Click to expand...

It sounds a really positive step- hopefully it will lead to girls inheriting more generally in Britain!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well I did not say I was going for the purest water, only the best. 



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to view this 5. http://www.canadiangeographic.ca/magazine/jun11/purest_drinking_water.asp
> I have also been told that this water has now set the new world standard for testing water.
> There is also a lot of controversy over whether or not distilled water is in fact good to drink. It lacks minerals and therefore can leach those from your body. It can leach calcium from your bones, etc. So I would be very careful in drinking it on a regular basis unless you are getting enough other minerals in your diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning to one and all. Just a reminder that it is now 22 days to Christmas (21 in some areas). I will be out a good portion of the day. B is coming over and we are going out shopping and to fetch home what is now supposed to be the World's best Water which just so happens to be 20 minutes away from here. Apparently it was tested by some scientists from Germany and is now considered to be the world standard for testing. I have caught up for now and will possibly make it back on tonight. Will check again once I am all dressed and ready to go if I have time. Have a great day. And Smile....
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* two weeks ago a small village 45 minutes away from here made the same boast about their water! It is a great claim to fame that many towns/cities claim. If anyone wants pure water, go and get some distilled bottled water. It tastes horrid and is what is used for medical purposes.
> Having said that, there are standard guidelines that determine the water quality and have been in use by the world for a long time. These standards are used by all countries for water testings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont drink distilled water! Just if anyone was wanting pure water, the only pure water is distilled water.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

They are finding that the plastic bottles we use are not really a good thing because of the leaching in the bottles. I think I heard somewhere they do not reuse the plastic bottles to be refilled. But it can be put to use in other things. We have plastic in so many things now. Some good and some not so good. I do try to use cloth grocery bags and reuse them. We truly need to be into recycling and reusing some things and save our landfills that are becoming way out of hand. I cringe when I think what we are doing to the environment.



Pontuf said:


> My Mother always told me to buy spring water not the reverse osmosis stuff. We drink spring water in this house but I do hate recycling the plastic bottles. Wish they could be reused. Like when we were kids and there was a glass bottle deposit
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> I have also been told that this water has now set the new world standard for testing water.
> There is also a lot of controversy over whether or not distilled water is in fact good to drink. It lacks minerals and therefore can leach those from your body. It can leach calcium from your bones, etc. So I would be very careful in drinking it on a regular basis unless you are getting enough other minerals in your diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning to one and all. Just a reminder that it is now 22 days to Christmas (21 in some areas). I will be out a good portion of the day. B is coming over and we are going out shopping and to fetch home what is now supposed to be the World's best Water which just so happens to be 20 minutes away from here. Apparently it was tested by some scientists from Germany and is now considered to be the world standard for testing. I have caught up for now and will possibly make it back on tonight. Will check again once I am all dressed and ready to go if I have time. Have a great day. And Smile....
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* two weeks ago a small village 45 minutes away from here made the same boast about their water! It is a great claim to fame that many towns/cities claim. If anyone wants pure water, go and get some distilled bottled water. It tastes horrid and is what is used for medical purposes.
> Having said that, there are standard guidelines that determine the water quality and have been in use by the world for a long time. These standards are used by all countries for water testings.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I will find out where that information came from. I did not say this article said that it was the new world standard.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to view this 5. http://www.canadiangeographic.ca/magazine/jun11/purest_drinking_water.asp
> I have also been told that this water has now set the new world standard for testing water.
> There is also a lot of controversy over whether or not distilled water is in fact good to drink. It lacks minerals and therefore can leach those from your body. It can leach calcium from your bones, etc. So I would be very careful in drinking it on a regular basis unless you are getting enough other minerals in your diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning to one and all. Just a reminder that it is now 22 days to Christmas (21 in some areas). I will be out a good portion of the day. B is coming over and we are going out shopping and to fetch home what is now supposed to be the World's best Water which just so happens to be 20 minutes away from here. Apparently it was tested by some scientists from Germany and is now considered to be the world standard for testing. I have caught up for now and will possibly make it back on tonight. Will check again once I am all dressed and ready to go if I have time. Have a great day. And Smile....
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* two weeks ago a small village 45 minutes away from here made the same boast about their water! It is a great claim to fame that many towns/cities claim. If anyone wants pure water, go and get some distilled bottled water. It tastes horrid and is what is used for medical purposes.
> Having said that, there are standard guidelines that determine the water quality and have been in use by the world for a long time. These standards are used by all countries for water testings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont drink distilled water! Just if anyone was wanting pure water, the only pure water is distilled water.
> Read the article. The article is about this water having less lead in it than the Arctic ice. It makes no claim that this is the "new standard for testing water and is only based in Germany"
> _The purest water in the world?
> In a tiny village near Toronto, the water contains less lead than the cleanest ice layers in the Arctic
> By Fraser Los
> 
> If you look closely at the countryside surrounding Elmvale, Ont., a tiny village about 90 minutes north of Toronto, youll see the natural and ever-gushing wells of the aptly named Springwater township. The locals have always known that their water is clean, but theyre only beginning to understand just how clean.
> 
> William Shotyk, a Toronto-born environmental geochemist who is a professor at the Institute of Earth Sciences at Germanys Heidelberg University, has been testing this water for more than 20 years._
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> They are finding that the plastic bottles we use are not really a good thing because of the leaching in the bottles. I think I heard somewhere they do not reuse the plastic bottles to be refilled. But it can be put to use in other things. We have plastic in so many things now. Some good and some not so good. I do try to use cloth grocery bags and reuse them. We truly need to be into recycling and reusing some things and save our landfills that are becoming way out of hand. I cringe when I think what we are doing to the environment.
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Mother always told me to buy spring water ... These standards are used by all countries for water testings.
Click to expand...

[/quote][/quote]

I will purchase that which comes in glass in preference- but so seldom does one have the choice!


----------



## Sorlenna

Sq_Dancer said:


> I know I am happy, and from the photo, I am sure he is happy also. My youngest son said he looks like Santa Claus and he has the twinkle in his eyes and the cheeks and joliness that I think Santa Claus would need. I think he has played Santa Claus a few times also.


I thought so, too--a handsome fellow with a twinkle in his eye is just the thing. It is lovely to see two people so happy together.

And I think that style of clothing on a man--a simple shirt and bracers--is quite dapper--wish more men dressed that way! And JoeP, I am not a bit surprised to hear you're a sharp dresser, too. I'll bet everything you do is immaculate.



5mmdpns said:


> Most of all it takes the knowledge that at least one lady has never been mistreated to make believers out of those who have. Your tale of being properly treated is truly an inspiration!


 :thumbup:



Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Pammie! I've had the NCIS marathon on most of the afternoon and evening. I hadn't seen many of the shows so it was nice to kind of watch while I knitted and followed KTP.


I watch that show, too--one of the few I try to keep up with. I've had a crush on Ducky (David McCallum) since he was one of the men from U.N.C.L.E. :XD:



darowil said:


> The socks look really good- beautiful colour too. You seem to be hooked too now! Welcome to the Sock Club (5 surely you can come up with some good name!)


I don't know about hooked, but I am finding it interesting and challenging--and I need new socks! And I never had blue suede shoes but I did have saddle oxfords at one point--and a pair of oxblood leather oxfords that was the first pair of shoes I bought with my "work money." I loved those shoes!

A few more pages to go...


----------



## 5mmdpns

One family in my district has a 30 year tradition of making their own styles of gingerbread houses! I thought I would pass along their photo from the newspaper. My son and I would always make gingerbread houses at Christmas. We would make it the first weekend in December and crumble it up for the birds outside in January.


----------



## Gweniepooh

In regard to using bottled water for drinking...just wondering why not purchase a water purifier that attaches to your kitchen sink and avoid the use of plastic bottles entirely? Just wondering. Then you can fill a glass pitcher or bottle and refrigerate it. Just looking at options is all; not wanting to start an arguement. I would think that you would eventually save back what it costs to constantly purchase water.


----------



## Lurker 2

the WIP, as at this morning- have to stop now- off to do my shopping!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful Lurker. You've made considerable progress on it too.



Lurker 2 said:


> the WIP, as at this morning- have to stop now- off to do my shopping!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful Lurker. You've made considerable progress on it too.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WIP, as at this morning- have to stop now- off to do my shopping!
Click to expand...

thanks Gwen- it is a beautiful fibre to work with! I do my counting out loud- and I have learned from Sorlenna how to format a legible pattern!


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of the pods we've gathered-
> And here are my socks--still need to weave in ends, but I tried 'em on and they fit! Today I am wearing the gold-colored ones I posted before. I know it will be cold tonight, but I suspect my feet will stay warm in these with my leather mocs!
> 
> 
> 
> The socks look really good- beautiful colour too. You seem to be hooked too now! Welcome to the Sock Club (5 surely you can come up with some good name!)
Click to expand...

The UnHoley Sock Grail of Knitters

ahah, no holes in my socks, at least when they come my needles! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Here's the hat I'm working on; had to frog a bit (quickly becoming KTP most frequent frogger LOLOLOL) but got it going now.


----------



## Ask4j

Pontuf said:


> I LOVE David Lebovitz!He is an American who has lived in Paris for 10 years. I follow his blog. Such great ideas, recipes and insight into France...
> Today he posted his recipe of Hot Mulled Wine! Well, someone in France gave it to him, anyway, I can use this when decorating this evening:
> 
> Hot Mulled Wine / Vin chaud by David Lebovitz
> .......
> I know you girls out there have some great family recipes for mulled wine!!!! Let's share
> 
> pontuf


Here's an old receipt/recipe for Glögg a Norwegian/Scandinavian holiday and after ski drink that guarantees to warm you up. The quantities are large because it is made up ahead of time, two weeks at least, poured back into the gallon jugs and left at cool room temp until ready to use--it continues to ferment. This is what I had for our store holiday open houses every year and made about 10 gallons of it. It is gently heated, not boiled, stir while heating---but---be aware that the alcohol does evaporate into the air so use your hood vent and back away for fresh air. _story here: One year all the store managers got together at my house to make up gallons of this stuff for our upcoming open house week end which we did every year. But for some reason everyone went and sat down in the living room, which was two rooms away, while I was left alone in the kitchen to stir the pots, that's men for you. I only sipped a bit to test for flavor and adjust the sugar, but I was inhaling the air and didn't realize how drunk I had become--never been so sick in my whole life, I'm not a drinker._

Glögg

1 gallon port wine (I use Gallo burgundy)
1/2 quart brandy
1/2 cup sugar
raisins
almonds (slivered)
whole cloves
cinnamon sticks
fresh oranges, thinly sliced whole

Put all ingredients into a large pot and heat through thoroughly but not boiling point, stirring frequently. Cool and pour back into the gallon jug(s) and store in a cool but not cold place for at least 2 weeks. Serve by heating the amount you need in a pan. Pour into mugs including bits of the spices, raisins, almonds and a slice of orange on top. There are special Scandinavian glass mugs with metal holders just for this drink.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the hat I'm working on; had to frog a bit (quickly becoming KTP most frequent frogger LOLOLOL) but got it going now.


love the colour- and it looks like it will be really warm! we will have to form a 'froggers' club!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Hot news item down here! the Duchess of Cambridge is officially pregnant, but in hospital with morning sickness and dehydration! the baby will be third in line to the British throne.


That is wonderful news!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> In regard to using bottled water for drinking...just wondering why not purchase a water purifier that attaches to your kitchen sink and avoid the use of plastic bottles entirely? Just wondering. Then you can fill a glass pitcher or bottle and refrigerate it. Just looking at options is all; not wanting to start an arguement. I would think that you would eventually save back what it costs to constantly purchase water.


No arguements from me! I know lots of people who do this. They also buy reusable water bottles and refill them. This is the "new" cool thing to do and is based on being environmentally friendly. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Next news item- They have a new law being enacted and boy or girl this baby will be third in line!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot news item down here! the Duchess of Cambridge is officially pregnant, but in hospital with morning sickness and dehydration! the baby will be third in line to the British throne.
> 
> 
> 
> That is wonderful news!!!!
Click to expand...

It is isn't it- the speculation is it is two months on the way!


----------



## Pontuf

Gottastch can I ride with you today? You are going to all my favorite places

Pontuf



gottastch said:


> Well kids, I'm off to the post office. I want to check to make sure the postage is right on the Christmas cards. They feel a little heavy to me so gotta check that out. Then I'm off to JoAnn's to see if I can track down/order a few of the presser feet for my sewing machine from the Singer sewing center they have in the store. I will also pick up a spool of variegated quilting thread that I like to use for my tatting. Finally, I will go to Sam's Club to renew my membership and see what they have to see...maybe will hit Walmart next door...have to see how much energy I have left after all the previous stuff is done
> 
> There is a slight drizzle in the air but the temps will be in the 50's...crazy for December here! Dear husband has gone golfing anyway but he dressed warmly so should be okay.
> 
> Take care everyeone...chat later!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

That is probably a good idea Gwen. I just feel when I have a great source of water close by, I might as well use it.



Gweniepooh said:


> In regard to using bottled water for drinking...just wondering why not purchase a water purifier that attaches to your kitchen sink and avoid the use of plastic bottles entirely? Just wondering. Then you can fill a glass pitcher or bottle and refrigerate it. Just looking at options is all; not wanting to start an arguement. I would think that you would eventually save back what it costs to constantly purchase water.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the hat I'm working on; had to frog a bit (quickly becoming KTP most frequent frogger LOLOLOL) but got it going now.
> 
> 
> 
> love the colour- and it looks like it will be really warm! we will have to form a 'froggers' club!!!!
Click to expand...

Ribbits United aka The Frogs Get It?


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL love the song AND the name for our club!

Ribbits United aka The Frogs Get It?


----------



## jheiens

I think that law was enacted last year when the heads of the 16 Commonwealth member nations voted to agree to it.

Ohio Joy



Lurker 2 said:


> Next news item- They have a new law being enacted and boy or girl this baby will be third in line!


----------



## Ask4j

Whether you buy spring water or reverse osmosis, it's basically the same thing, filtered water. Reverse osmosis is, of course, a system you purchase for under your sink or somewhere near your water source and how often you change the filter makes a big difference in water quality. Personally I collect spring water, we have springs all over that are tested for quality so you know what you are getting. The spring water I get has a bit of nitrogen, lot of green lawns around, in it and should not be given to small growing children. Distilled water is not drinking water period. Used in steam irons, batteries and other uses where any trace of mineral is undesirable. As someone here pointed out minerals are very important in your diet and filtered water will take some of this out along with the bad stuff.



Pontuf said:


> My Mother always told me to buy spring water not the reverse osmosis stuff. We drink spring water in this house but I do hate recycling the plastic bottles. Wish they could be reused. Like when we were kids and there was a glass bottle deposit
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> I have also been told that this water has now set the new world standard for testing water.
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning to one and all. Just a reminder that it is now 22 days to Christmas (21 in some areas). .... Have a great day. And Smile....
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* two weeks ago a small village 45 minutes away from here made the same boast about their water! It is a great claim to fame that many towns/cities claim. If anyone wants pure water, go and get some distilled bottled water. It tastes horrid and is what is used for medical purposes.
> Having said that, there are standard guidelines that determine the water quality and have been in use by the world for a long time. These standards are used by all countries for water testings.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



Ask4j said:


> Whether you buy spring water or reverse osmosis, it's basically the same thing, filtered water. Reverse osmosis is, of course, a system you purchase for under your sink or somewhere near your water source and how often you change the filter makes a big difference in water quality. Personally I collect spring water, we have springs all over that are tested for quality so you know what you are getting. The spring water I get has a bit of nitrogen, lot of green lawns around, in it and should not be given to small growing children. Distilled water is not drinking water period. Used in steam irons, batteries and other uses where any trace of mineral is undesirable. As someone here pointed out minerals are very important in your diet and filtered water will take some of this out along with the bad stuff.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> I think that law was enacted last year when the heads of the 16 Commonwealth member nations voted to agree to it.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next news item- They have a new law being enacted and boy or girl this baby will be third in line!
Click to expand...

laws always take a while before being ratified, unless of a major emergency!


----------



## Ask4j

Sq_Dancer said:


> I will find out where that information came from. I did not say this article said that it was the new world standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to view this 5. http://www.canadiangeographic.ca/magazine/jun11/purest_drinking_water.asp
> I have also been told that this water has now set the new world standard for testing water.
> There is also a lot of controversy over whether or not distilled water is in fact good to drink. It lacks minerals and therefore can leach those from your body. It can leach calcium from your bones, etc. So I would be very careful in drinking it on a regular basis unless you are getting enough other minerals in your diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning to one and all. Just a reminder that it is now 22 days to Christmas (21 in some areas). I will be out a good portion of the day. B is coming over and we are going out shopping and to fetch home what is now supposed to be the World's best Water which just so happens to be 20 minutes away from here. Apparently it was tested by some scientists from Germany and is now considered to be the world standard for testing. I have caught up for now and will possibly make it back on tonight. Will check again once I am all dressed and ready to go if I have time. Have a great day. And Smile....
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* two weeks ago a small village 45 minutes away from here made the same boast about their water! It is a great claim to fame that many towns/cities claim. If anyone wants pure water, go and get some distilled bottled water. It tastes horrid and is what is used for medical purposes.
> Having said that, there are standard guidelines that determine the water quality and have been in use by the world for a long time. These standards are used by all countries for water testings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont drink distilled water! Just if anyone was wanting pure water, the only pure water is distilled water.
> Read the article. The article is about this water having less lead in it than the Arctic ice. It makes no claim that this is the "new standard for testing water and is only based in Germany"
> _The purest water in the world?
> In a tiny village near Toronto, the water contains less lead than the cleanest ice layers in the Arctic
> By Fraser Los
> 
> If you look closely at the countryside surrounding Elmvale, Ont., a tiny village about 90 minutes north of Toronto, youll see the natural and ever-gushing wells of the aptly named Springwater township. The locals have always known that their water is clean, but theyre only beginning to understand just how clean.
> 
> *William Shotyk, a Toronto-born environmental geochemist who is a professor at the Institute of Earth Sciences at Germanys Heidelberg University, has been testing this water for more than 20 years.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Very possibly true. I remember my father going fishing with my grandfather and their buddies far up into Canada. I was quite small back then in the 50's. They told stories about how they would take a cup along and dip water from the lake to drink. I also remember traveling into Canada and seeing all the sky blue lakes that are so clear that you can see the bottom through 20+feet. Cold to swim in but wonderfully refreshing splashing with your feet. The famous Lake Louise is breath-taking. That was, of course, a long time ago--don't get up into Canada too often.


----------



## Ask4j

Posting once was enough--now how did I do that?


----------



## Ask4j

Lurker 2 said:


> the WIP, as at this morning- have to stop now- off to do my shopping!


Re: lace scarf

Beautiful! you do nice work.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Lake Louise is so very gorgeous. I just love the colour of the water there. there are other lakes up there also just as pretty.



Ask4j said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will find out where that information came from. I did not say this article said that it was the new world standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like you to view this 5. http://www.canadiangeographic.ca/magazine/jun11/purest_drinking_water.asp
> I have also been told that this water has now set the new world standard for testing water.
> There is also a lot of controversy over whether or not distilled water is in fact good to drink. It lacks minerals and therefore can leach those from your body. It can leach calcium from your bones, etc. So I would be very careful in drinking it on a regular basis unless you are getting enough other minerals in your diet.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning to one and all. Just a reminder that it is now 22 days to Christmas (21 in some areas). I will be out a good portion of the day. B is coming over and we are going out shopping and to fetch home what is now supposed to be the World's best Water which just so happens to be 20 minutes away from here. Apparently it was tested by some scientists from Germany and is now considered to be the world standard for testing. I have caught up for now and will possibly make it back on tonight. Will check again once I am all dressed and ready to go if I have time. Have a great day. And Smile....
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* two weeks ago a small village 45 minutes away from here made the same boast about their water! It is a great claim to fame that many towns/cities claim. If anyone wants pure water, go and get some distilled bottled water. It tastes horrid and is what is used for medical purposes.
> Having said that, there are standard guidelines that determine the water quality and have been in use by the world for a long time. These standards are used by all countries for water testings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont drink distilled water! Just if anyone was wanting pure water, the only pure water is distilled water.
> Read the article. The article is about this water having less lead in it than the Arctic ice. It makes no claim that this is the "new standard for testing water and is only based in Germany"
> _The purest water in the world?
> In a tiny village near Toronto, the water contains less lead than the cleanest ice layers in the Arctic
> By Fraser Los
> 
> If you look closely at the countryside surrounding Elmvale, Ont., a tiny village about 90 minutes north of Toronto, youll see the natural and ever-gushing wells of the aptly named Springwater township. The locals have always known that their water is clean, but theyre only beginning to understand just how clean.
> 
> *William Shotyk, a Toronto-born environmental geochemist who is a professor at the Institute of Earth Sciences at Germanys Heidelberg University, has been testing this water for more than 20 years.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very possibly true. I remember my father going fishing with my grandfather and their buddies far up into Canada. I was quite small back then in the 50's. They told stories about how they would take a cup along and dip water from the lake to drink. I also remember traveling into Canada and seeing all the sky blue lakes that are so clear that you can see the bottom through 20+feet. Cold to swim in but wonderfully refreshing splashing with your feet. The famous Lake Louise is breath-taking. That was, of course, a long time ago--don't get up into Canada too often.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WIP, as at this morning- have to stop now- off to do my shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! you do nice work.
Click to expand...

thank you so much- I first tackled open/lace work when I was early pregnant with my first- so that is 41 years ago. Plenty of time to learn- but I was thrilled with the lace yarns I found in Scotland last year- and spent up large!


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> Well come on then Sam, our cookie party needs an official cookie taster and you can do the honors! What is your favorite cookie?


I am still catching up, so I haven't seen Sam's answer, but I'm guessing...peanut butter! :XD:



Marianne818 said:


> I also am blue-eyed.. my Mom is hazel, Dad beautiful soft blue my brother had green eyes. Oldest DS has blue, younger has brown (his dad's influence, ;-) )


Mine are green--just plain green. I have had people accuse me of wearing colored contacts because "no one's eyes are really that color"!

Chayjan, on your arm warmer question, I would also go with some elastic thread woven in, perhaps at the wrist and also at the arm ends. I'm thinking that if (when--thinking positively here) my pup comes home, I'll have to do something similar when I knit him a sweater, as he is so thin in his hips right now.



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, even though I wear pants and jeans sometimes, I do prefer to wear a dress. And sometimes long ones. They just seem more comfortable to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the opposite- avoid dresses whenever I can.
Click to expand...

I love dresses simply because that way, I can put on one thing and be dressed, especially in summer! Heh. In the winter, though, I do love my soft fleece pants.



Gweniepooh said:


> I grew up with hunting dogs; my dad breed and trained pointers. They were lovely dogs; very faithful and loyal.


I grew up with beagles and still just adore them (also hunting dogs). They are so smart!

I haven't even *thought* about baking yet...shame on me, as I'm usually way ahead by this time. But I'm having trouble mustering my spirit this year, as most of the family is so far away and we can't really do "sugared things" much any more. However, I may need to try those cookies of yours, 5--thanks for sharing that!

I also want to make an advent calendar for the GC--they are too young this year to understand the concept--and it will have to wait until next year anyway; I have added it to my (forever long) list!



Lurker 2 said:


> Hot news item down here! the Duchess of Cambridge is officially pregnant, but in hospital with morning sickness and dehydration! the baby will be third in line to the British throne.


And congratulations to them! May she feel better soon & have a healthy little one!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna! so hoping it is good news about the little boy. You have to wait until Friday, isn't it? be good news for the next Tea Party, with luck!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks Gwen- it is a beautiful fibre to work with! I do my counting out loud- and I have learned from Sorlenna how to format a legible pattern!


 :thumbup: I am so thrilled to hear I am a good example! :mrgreen:



Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna! so hoping it is good news about the little boy. You have to wait until Friday, isn't it? be good news for the next Tea Party, with luck!


The foster mom is coming Friday afternoon to see the yard...and if she approves, we will go back to the adoption place on Saturday to pay his fees and BRING HIM HOME! Of course, y'all realize if this falls through I will need you to bring buckets to contain my tears--! I really have to do a superb job on that gate!


----------



## iamsam

talk about giving away millions of dollars in free advertising - wow.

i[m with you on the pie choices - love oatmeal raisiin but really like sugar cookies. my friend ed's mother could make the best sugar cookies - have her recipe but they never turn out as good as hers.

there is something to say about the simple way of life - i always said i could be amish if i could have someplace where i could have a hot shower everyday. everything else would be fine.

i have a fetish for shirts - especially dress shirts from goodwill - there is something about $7.00 +/- shirt i can't resist. heidi has also made me a lot of shirts. i should empty my closet and start over.

sam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIyyQBrWofc


doogie said:


> I hear ya there Sam. They do say that home is where the heart is!  I myself, well Just can't stand to wear clothing that has pictures or words on it. Not sure why, but that is they say that.
> 
> And on a side note: Cookies totally rock. So does cherry, Strawberry rhubarb, and apple pie! I could eat a million of them! And I'd be perfectly happy to die with pie crumbs on my face!    As long as I was promised another bite of pie or a yummy cookie when I get to heaven. ( Sighs....) I hope they have oatmeal raisin cookies in heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> my background is amish, german brethren - menonite. i would feel very much at home in those clothes.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...


----------



## Ask4j

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL love the song AND the name for our club!
> 
> Ribbits United aka The Frogs Get It?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is funny! thanks for sharing--brings a smile.


----------



## iamsam

excellent theory - i'm of a mind that is quits accumulating after three years.

sam



doogie said:


> Hmm. Well a thought had occured to me. Dusting... Not a fan of it myself, but for some reason there never seems to be much of it around the house. I suspect that while I'm away at school my Cats (Darwin & Lulu) do the dusting for me.  Just a theory.
> 
> As long as I continue to pay them in treats and toy mice the dust should stay away! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll also bring some Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that I liked you for a reason... Gwinnie - I would hire someone just to come in & dust. I can do any other chore, but I detest dusting.
> 
> **
> I'm off to get ready for my work week. Check in tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Redkimba said:


> Boy, we have some strong women in here.
> 
> I finished up the first baby sock of this pair. I might put the other one on the needles so I can take it on the train with me, BUT I finish up the baby sweater.
> 
> Here is the sock; it's my first try with the Kitchener stitch. I think that I like the effect of the Kitchener - more rounded toes. I will definitely keep it in mind when I make my next adult socks.
> 
> back out for dinner. I think I'm making fish tonight - after cleaning out the sink of the dishes. (I think they breed when I'm not looking...)


Great sock. I've never done kitchener stitch but will. Thanks for showing us. We are getting some beautiful socks on here. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Have never done socks yet either. So many new things to learn.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Well I have been thinking a lot about families and tops on my list (next to my son, haha) is my Mom. I really do love the socks off her! I remember coming home from school, and before the door could bang shut, I would yell out "Hi Mom, I'm home!" And if she did not answer by the time the door shut, I would hollar "MOM -- where are you?" haha, did I mention I loved my Mom? I found a poem that says a bunch about a Mother (sorry guys, it is written from a girl's point of view, unless you too had French braids in your hair. I had long blond hair and my Mom would braid it or put it up in wringlettes.)
*Mothers Love*
A mother's love
Wraps around you like the wind, 
Invisible, incomprehensible, and inescapable-
Not that you would want to escape

In fact, she is an escape: 
A word of advice
A warm embrace
An angel's forgotten cooing

She embodies compassion
And the will to do good.

My mother... Is wonderful
Her smiles and laughs color my vision

I will never forget the feel
Of how precisely she French braids my hair
(though it will only be slept on) .

My mother is warmth, 
Smiles, friendship, and
Homemade pajama pants.

My mother is wonderful, 
And I love her.

by Faustina Marie

For the gentlemen and their mothers.
*A Mother's Love Is A Blessing* (by Thomas P Keenan)

An Irish boy was leaving
Leaving his native home
Crossing the broad Atlantic
Once more he wished to roam
And as he was leaving his mother
Who was standing on the quay
She threw her arms around his waist
And this to him did say

A mother's love's a blessing
No matter where you roam
Keep her while she's living
You'll miss her when she's gone
Love her as in childhood
Though feeble, old and grey
For you'll never miss a mother's love
Till she's buried beneath the clay

And as the years go onwards
I'll settle down in life
And choose a nice young colleen
And take her for my wife
And as the babes grow older
And climb around my knee
I'll teach them the very same lesson
That my mother taught to me

A mother's love's a blessing
No matter where you roam
Keep her while she's living
You'll miss her when she's gone
Love her as in childhood
Though feeble, old and grey
For you'll never miss a mother's love
Till she's buried beneath the clay


----------



## iamsam

you and my daughter heidi - i'm surprised she didn't get married in blue jeans.

sam



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just trying to get my head around it all but the buttons would make sense. Men are luckier than us women in this respect. Of course, even though I wear pants and jeans sometimes, I do prefer to wear a dress. And sometimes long ones. They just seem more comfortable to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the opposite- avoid dresses whenever I can.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Here is what I did this weekend knitting wise anyway. :thumbup:


Love both those yarns. Beautiful job. Mmmmmm, that cowl looks so lovely too. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for everyone having a hard time at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Wise words. Thank you for that. Might put that on the bathroom mirror. Good start to the day. :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a good idea and then it can be read several times a day.
Click to expand...

Oh no. I see I used the wrong symbol. I clicked on the one next to thumbs up. :roll: :shock: Silverowl, I meant :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of photos taken the other day
> 
> 
> 
> Does the kitty have your eyes Dancer? Beautiful :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You both look so happy together and you do have beautiful eyes even if they aren't green, but I'll bet when you put on green they get a little greenish????


----------



## iamsam

chayjan - would felting make them too stiff to be comfortable - since these fit you what about knitting another pair - with smaller needles - that would drop the size down.

i've never done any felting - would like to -

i keep thinking i should knit a pair for me - it would keep my thumb joints warm - maybe they wouldn't ache so much.

sam



Chayjan said:


> Well Sam you ask what am knitting now.I'm in a quandry and need some advice I have just finished a pair of long wrist/arm warmers for a good friend as a surprise. They fit me beautifuly,I have fairly ""normal"" sized arms but my friend is a chronic anerexic and is little more than skin and bone she is always cold so I thought these would be great for her,but they are going to be too big so what do I do? Un doing them is not in my vocablury I wondered if I put them on a very hot wash and felted them that would shrink them and make them really thick keeping her warm.Anyone done any felting and can help?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for everyone having a hard time at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Wise words. Thank you for that. Might put that on the bathroom mirror. Good start to the day. :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a good idea and then it can be read several times a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no. I see I used the wrong symbol. I clicked on the one next to thumbs up. :roll: :shock: Silverowl, I meant :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:
Click to expand...

lol :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> It looks like my mom's house may be sold. We are supposed to close on the 7th. I sure hope it goes through this time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> It wasnt too bad, had to be careful sometimes if I got in the ribbon instead of under it, it worked up quickly though. its a four row repeat with one row of drop stitches so it grew quick.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> very nice pup lover - was it difficult to knit with?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I did this weekend knitting wise anyway. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It was sure worth the extra effort. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Thank you pup lover. I don't feel so pretty but I do feel happy and I thank you for the compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.
> 
> Hi Dancer! So nice to see your pretty face and you and B make a nice looking couple.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you aren't fishing for compliments but I know that you are gorgeous. Nice to be humble though so I accept what you say, but very pretty and you don't look your age.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i stand corrected dancer - i must have meant five.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Sam, I have never had problems doing cables. The only socks I have ever done were the Christmas stockings and baby booties.
> I believe you were meaning this message for 5mm.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> dancer - if you can do socks you can do cables - they are much easier.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished knitting the shoe rug from the pattern I got from our Sam. Have to weave in two ends but all and all it is DONE. I'm pretty pleased with how it finally turned out. Now just hope DD likes it. As usually I can't keep from shaking a bit when taking a photo so it is slightly blurry. Need to see about getting a tripod I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done! wow, I love the cables. Could you possibly send me the cables? you can have the rest, I just want the cables! I am so envious! I will have perfect cables one day too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

thanks dancer - she does lay heavy on my mind today.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Then I imagine it will be somewhat of an emotional day for you and I send warmth and thoughts to you. Take care Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> very definitely time for me to go to bed - feed the pups again and hit the pillow. see you tomorrow.
> 
> my older sister mary wilberta would have been eith 79 or 80 tomorrow - i think 80 - she has been gone quite a while now.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally finished knitting the shoe rug from the pattern I got from our Sam. Have to weave in two ends but all and all it is DONE. I'm pretty pleased with how it finally turned out. Now just hope DD likes it. As usually I can't keep from shaking a bit when taking a photo so it is slightly blurry. Need to see about getting a tripod I guess.


Gwenie, it turned out beautiful and you are quite a fast knitter. In fact I have to get off here and get knititng. Thanks for posting that and inspiring us to get going. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> thanks dancer - she does lay heavy on my mind today.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I imagine it will be somewhat of an emotional day for you and I send warmth and thoughts to you. Take care Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> very definitely time for me to go to bed - feed the pups again and hit the pillow. see you tomorrow.
> 
> my older sister mary wilberta would have been eith 79 or 80 tomorrow - i think 80 - she has been gone quite a while now.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sad memories, but hope there will be lots of good ones about her too. Reminds us that the memories that we leave in others hearts and minds is our real legacy.


----------



## iamsam

yummy five - thanks for the recipe - i'll be happy to be a cookie taster along with doogie.

sam

[quote=5mmdpnsWell come on then Sam, our cookie party needs an official cookie taster and you can do the honors! 

Old Fashioned Sugar Cookies


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> i stand corrected dancer - i must have meant five. sam


Sam, I have never had problems doing cables. The only socks I have ever done were the Christmas stockings and baby booties.
I believe you were meaning this message for 5mm.



thewren said:


> dancer - if you can do socks you can do cables - they are much easier. sam


lol, and now I know how to do both!!!


----------



## iamsam

oh redkimba - one cannot mention recipe with sharing - if you would like to that is.

sam



Redkimba said:


> Marianne818That is the one said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for fruit cake; I think it's the funky weird looking fruit in it & the off-taste. However, my "sister" does have a fruit cake receipt that I will make probably later this week. It's real fruitcake from an 1860s-ish receipt.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> yummy five - thanks for the recipe - i'll be happy to be a cookie taster along with doogie.
> sam
> 
> 
> 5mmdpnsWell come on then Sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a warning -- the green sparkles turn your tongue green! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

thanks five - one of my favorite also.

sam



5mmdpnsIn honor of you gracing our cookie party Doogie said:


> Oatmeal Raisin Cookie Delight:[/b]


----------



## stubbynose

what if it's twins ,then which child will be next in linewould it go by first baby born .or would it go by the sex ? I am curious on this as they said this type of morning sickness can be related to having twins. and seeing as this child is third in lineI am curious as to the answer .



Lurker 2 said:


> Next news item- They have a new law being enacted and boy or girl this baby will be third in line!


----------



## Redkimba

5mmdpns said:


> Ribbits United aka The Frogs Get It?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - does membership come with a tshirt, a secret handshake and cookies?


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Angora,
> Hope you get to visit. Not everyone can live here. We are pretty isolated. But that brings no pollution or city lights interfering in sky watching. No traffic, congestion, low crime, friendly townfolk. Course if you like to shop til you drop forget it. We are at the least an hour and a half from malls, department stores, trader joes, costco.
> Sassafras


Sounds like a lovely place. I could take the isolation with good people, but DH being a teacher and performing musician would have a problem. Was pretty isolated in West, Guilford, Ont. Back then we only had a corner store that supplied everything and it was just a house. That was it. We drove to Haliburton where they had a building where people could store their deer meat, but don't remember stores there either. I was a child so I will have to talk to my aunt again to find out what it was like for her as an adult. How did she get all her food since there really wasn't a grocery store.

I hear the desert is good for people with arthritis. Is this true? That must've been quite an adjustment for you but you look so happy that I think it was a good adjustment. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

stubbynose said:


> what if it's twins ,then which child will be next in linewould it go by first baby born .or would it go by the sex ? I am curious on this as they said this type of morning sickness can be related to having twins. and seeing as this child is third in lineI am curious as to the answer .
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next news item- They have a new law being enacted and boy or girl this baby will be third in line!
Click to expand...

I guess for us that will be a 'wait and see' situation. Although I have known Mum's with this acute morning sickness and single births!


----------



## iamsam

this sounds realy good redkimba - will have to try it.

sam

[quote=RedkimbaCivil War Fruit cake. 
**credit to the American Civil War site


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm sure we can arrange that! LOL

LOL - does membership come with a tshirt, a secret handshake and cookies?[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma

Junelouise said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the "like" button?
Click to expand...

Good question June. Guess we have to settle for thumbs up for now. ;-)


----------



## iamsam

you will need to tell us how the water tasted.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Good Morning to one and all. Just a reminder that it is now 22 days to Christmas (21 in some areas). I will be out a good portion of the day. B is coming over and we are going out shopping and to fetch home what is now supposed to be the World's best Water which just so happens to be 20 minutes away from here. Apparently it was tested by some scientists from Germany and is now considered to be the world standard for testing. I have caught up for now and will possibly make it back on tonight. Will check again once I am all dressed and ready to go if I have time. Have a great day. And Smile....


----------



## 5mmdpns

stubbynose said:


> what if it's twins ,then which child will be next in linewould it go by first baby born .or would it go by the sex ? I am curious on this as they said this type of morning sickness can be related to having twins. and seeing as this child is third in lineI am curious as to the answer .
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next news item- They have a new law being enacted and boy or girl this baby will be third in line!
Click to expand...

Morning sickness has nothing at all to do with having a single baby or carrying twins. Medically it is all about because the gal is pregnant and the womb is now starting to nudge up into the tummy, causing nausea.
Having twins is all about the trait being passed down through the gene pool (unless you are having fertility treatments). It is all medically related and has nothing to do with wishful thinking or any of the "old wives' tales" as romatically sounding as they are, they are not based on science. (Sorry my medical mind at work here!) Fraternal twins are the result of the gal passing two or more eggs when ovulating. There is no genetic trait to having identical twins -- the fertilized egg will split into two identities when ever it will and only by chance.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ribbits United aka The Frogs Get It?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - does membership come with a tshirt, a secret handshake and cookies?
> 
> 
> 
> All of the above and a frog experience!! ahaha :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

too funny five - very good. thank your friend for the chuckle.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* my childhood gf posted this picture on my facebook. She comes from a large family and the oldest child is her brother named Roy!


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ribbits United aka The Frogs Get It?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - does membership come with a tshirt, a secret handshake and cookies?
> 
> 
> 
> All of the above and a frog experience!! ahaha :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some days I think I should change my name to Kermit! Ha!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

ginamarie - welcome to the knitting tea party - am so glad you stopped by for a cuppa. we hope you come join us again real soon - lots of voices in our conversations makes it so much better - there is always lots of fresh tea and plenty of room at the table.

sam



ginamarie12345 said:


> It is 11am in Michigan, and I have my Christmas shopping done!! I am so excited that I was able to purchase so many gifts that are perfect for the recipient and that they were priced so reasonable. All I am doing until Christmas is working on 2 sweaters for myself and a baby sweater for a gift.
> 
> We are having family pictures taken before our party and having pizza and salad for dinner. Something easy, as we will be too busy smiling to cook!!
> 
> Happy shopping for those of you that still have gifts to purchase and complete - Happy knitting and crocheting!!


----------



## stubbynose

Taking a much needed break!! The tree is up and decorated ..finallythat only took 4 hours!!! The house is almost done too ,but, it looks like a bomb went off with empty totes, packing paper and of course the decorations that are out but not put in their new homes as of yet!! Hubby is due home in about an hour so I had better get back at it or it will never get done!! Step son came home sick from work.not sure what it ishe thinks it is TMR(?) have no clue what this is..he said it has something to do with clenching ones jaw to the point where it causes inner ear problems and some in vertigo he said his head feels weird and the dizziness has caused him to vomit 4 timesGod I hope it's not the flu..we so don't need it here or ever!!! Argh..
ok got that out of my system..now back to the decorations!!!
Thanks for the cookies and tea!! Yummo


----------



## iamsam

precious kitty gwen -

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Alfred kitty in his usual pose just waiting for the yarn to appear. Okay Alfred, I'll start working on the hat.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ribbits United aka The Frogs Get It?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - does membership come with a tshirt, a secret handshake and cookies?
> 
> 
> 
> All of the above and a frog experience!! ahaha :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some days I think I should change my name to Kermit! Ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm, it's not easy being green -- was not for him and I think if one is green today, they have a medical problem!! ahahah :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i should make these for heidi five - she is trying to watch her weight so she doesn't need to lose so much after the baby comes.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> For those who are diabetic and/or watching their sugar intake, here is a cookie recipe for you.
> *Diabetic Banana Chocolate Chip Cookies*


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:
 

> i should make these for heidi five - she is trying to watch her weight so she doesn't need to lose so much after the baby comes.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are diabetic and/or watching their sugar intake, here is a cookie recipe for you.
> *Diabetic Banana Chocolate Chip Cookies*
> 
> 
> 
> I think 2013 is going to be a very auspicious year for babies!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

stubbynose said:


> Step son came home sick from work.not sure what it ishe thinks it is TMR(?) have no clue what this is..he said it has something to do with clenching ones jaw to the point where it causes inner ear problems and some in vertigo he said his head feels weird and the dizziness has caused him to vomit 4 timesGod I hope it's not the flu..we so don't need it here or ever!!! Argh..
> ok got that out of my system..now back to the decorations!!!
> Thanks for the cookies and tea!! Yummo


TMJ syndrome
Temporomandibular Joint Syndrome
http://www.emedicinehealth.com/temporomandibular_joint_tmj_syndrome/page7_em.htm
It is a major problem of those who grind their teeth at night -- the jaw is trying to relax and unclench. Some people will wear mouth guards at night for this.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> dancer - if you can do socks you can do cables - they are much easier.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished knitting the shoe rug from the pattern I got from our Sam. Have to weave in two ends but all and all it is DONE. I'm pretty pleased with how it finally turned out. Now just hope DD likes it. As usually I can't keep from shaking a bit when taking a photo so it is slightly blurry. Need to see about getting a tripod I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done! wow, I love the cables. Could you possibly send me the cables? you can have the rest, I just want the cables! I am so envious! I will have perfect cables one day too!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So proud of you Sam. Now you have your roomba and your cables. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the recipe five - love the idea of the dill in the middle -the puppies could have one before i dipped it in chocolate.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, I have this recipe for you to make and as it is detailed, you will have to enlist the help of the puppies or the grands!
> Peanut Butter Bon Bons[/color][/b]


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> i should make these for heidi five - she is trying to watch her weight so she doesn't need to lose so much after the baby comes. sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are diabetic and/or watching their sugar intake, here is a cookie recipe for you.
> *Diabetic Banana Chocolate Chip Cookies*
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* the medical debate is adjourned for the time being on whether or not sugar is actually needed for the baby to develop!!! I say, they will develop on their own, and from conception to the time they graduate highschool and leave home, your life is never the same!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> my background is amish, german brethren - menonite. i would feel very much at home in those clothes.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> doogie said:
> 
> 
> 
> (giggles) That's just too funny. Dancer you just put me into a fit of laughter. The though has never occurred to me between zippers and buttons. Although I will say that I find trousers that have zippers to be an anoyance. Not to mention they never tend to fit very well and are uncomfortable. Over all not sure it has ever made a difference bathroom wise. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no zippers in the pants???? That seemed to be an important part of this outfit along with no collar. Wouldn't that make it harder for the men to go to the bathroom?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Can't say that my shirts look quite like that! oh my gosh I hope that guy doesn't stand in front of a bull any time soon. lol! That sure is a bright red color! LOL. And I don't drink by the way. LOL. Can't see what everyone finds so interesting about alchohol, but I definately don't have a keg of ale in my house. rotf lol.   Interesting concept though. hmmmm..... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit kinda sounds like the shirts that my 1860s guy reenactor friends wear. (forgive the drink in his hands; it's the best example that I could find at the moment, and it's from James Townsend Co.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Sam, do you know any of the Mennonites in Hartville?


----------



## iamsam

glad it's you and not me pontuf. you will have to take some picuters when you are done.

sam



Pontuf said:


> OMG Dancer, the COUNTDOWN! just kidding, actually I need to get my butt in gear . I've finished the lights outside, the tree and the Rubbermaid boxes are in the house but have yet to be unpacked. I don't know about the rest of you but getting the DH to get the boxes in the house is one chore but then for me to unpack and assemble is another. The boxes have been sitting there since Friday and I just can't bring myself to get started. Once I get started I will be OK it's just getting started....kinda depressing seeing those boxes


----------



## Cashmeregma

Chayjan said:


> Hello everyone,I very rarely post on here but I love to read about the ups and downs that you lovely caring people who do. It's amazing how you all care and support each other.
> Yesterday morning there was a hard hoar frost making everything sparkling and Christmasy.I was going to a rememberance service for our lost loved ones 2 villages away I had to scrape thick frost off the windscreen before I could set off. It was a very moving service and the son of Davids'relations was on the organ---beautiful---.
> 
> Home again and a quick coffee and into dog walking gear.It seems so strange to be walking only 1 dog I'm used to 3 or 4 Border Terriers or the large gundogs that we had.When I lost David 2 1/2 years ago we had 9 they have played such a big part in our lives,working them on the shoot,field trialing and working tests. David was a brilliant and sympathetic handler and won numerous awards up and down the country.He loved competing and we made many likewise friends I used to show the girls and breed them we had such a full life.
> So Phoebe and I set off on the walk I must have done thousands of times over the past 40 odd years dreaming of all the much loved and missed companions,I've never been a 1 dog girl and find it hard to ajust to having only Phoebe have thought long and hard about rehoming an older dog but have decided against,she is so enjoying being the only one and getting all the attention and at 11I don't want to upset her.
> We had a great walk the sun shone all day,arrived home and had warm home made mulled wine what better end to a wintry walk Jan


A special day with special memories. Like the way you ended it with mulled wine. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

i have never tasted mulled wine pontuf - i may have to try this - i am not a lover of red wine but suppose you can't use white. cheap wine - i can always pour it out if i don't like it - that's one of the perks of living alone. lol

sam



Pontuf said:


> I LOVE David Lebovitz!He is an American who has lived in Paris for 10 years. I follow his blog. Such great ideas, recipes and insight into France...
> Today he posted his recipe of Hot Mulled Wine! Well, someone in France gave it to him, anyway, I can use this when decorating this evening:
> 
> Hot Mulled Wine / Vin chaud by David Lebovitz


----------



## Cashmeregma

Chayjan said:


> Well Sam you ask what am knitting now.I'm in a quandry and need some advice I have just finished a pair of long wrist/arm warmers for a good friend as a surprise. They fit me beautifuly,I have fairly ""normal"" sized arms but my friend is a chronic anerexic and is little more than skin and bone she is always cold so I thought these would be great for her,but they are going to be too big so what do I do? Un doing them is not in my vocablury I wondered if I put them on a very hot wash and felted them that would shrink them and make them really thick keeping her warm.Anyone done any felting and can help?


I just got some felting books from the library and they say to watch them so you can control the amount of shrinkage. You can felt them by hand in the sink or in the top washer. I heard you couldn't felt in a front load washer, but apparently you can according to the one author. Check the library or go to the LYS and take the warmers with you and ask for suggestions if you have a nice LYS near you. I always thought the project yarn had to be bought at the LYS in order to get help, but I hear that isn't true. I have only done needle felting, but am looking forward to making some slippers that are knit and then felted. Good luck with this. So nice of you.
:thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

yeah - i can imagine the excitement. they certainly didn't wait long.

sam

hopefully she won't be in the hospital too long.



Lurker 2 said:


> Hot news item down here! the Duchess of Cambridge is officially pregnant, but in hospital with morning sickness and dehydration! the baby will be third in line to the British throne.


----------



## iamsam

love the poetry five - very good.

hamlet would be pleased.

sam

[!

"to play in the yarn or not to play in the yarn is my duty,
to open the stash and find a bevy of beauty.....
perchance to dream a dream of knitted delights
perchance to realize a nightmare of tangled frights......"

oh dear me, I must go and sort out that Hamlet fellow, *grumbles*, hmmmmph, messing around in my yarn totes, 
tsk tsk tsk,,,,,I have a puppy for that! LOL [/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma

stubbynose said:


> Well my coffee is now done as I reach the last page for this morningso now I am off to put up the Christmas tree!!! Step son came home last night and the first thing he says is.."where is the Christmas tree?" Hubby repliesstill in the basement.SHE was to lazy to put it up this weekend!! He looks at me with that boyish grin and winks at me!!! Well part of that was true.I find it easier to decorate the house and the tree on my own. I crank on the tunes and sing along and before I know it the house is in it's Christmas glory!!
> So off I go to start the Christmas Decorating!!! First to assemble the tree and then to start hauling up the first of 12 large rubbermaid containers full of decorations!! Sigh.that just sounds overbearing doesn't it?? Really need to downsizeI say this every year and never do.butthis year I willdaughter is in need of some Christmas decorations now that they have a 1 year old in the houseshe wants the house to be Christmasy for him!! They are going to be loved by him for many years to come!!
> Enjoy the day/evening everyonecheck in later !!! hugs to all !!


Happy Decorating :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> Dancer, my best friend is Greek, the closest church for her is in Atlanta we do try to go several times a year for her especially during the Holy days. The church is so beautiful, it really takes my breath away. We do follow some of her traditions, we make Spinachopia (not sure of that spelling) but she calls it spinach pie. Of course Christmas would not be complete without the Baklava. :thumbup: :thumbup: She has mentioned the bread, but hasn't requested that as yet. She gave me her Mother's Greek cookbook, her "sister" (stepfather's adopted daughter) has translated most of the favorite's for me. I have never cooked lamb, that is what she misses the most. I may have to break down and give it a try soon.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


If it is a young lamb it will be mild. I am vegetarian now but when I ate lamb as a child it was always mild and served with a mint sauce. I love, love, love Greek and Middle Eastern food.


----------



## iamsam

goodness sorlenna - hope you had plenty of help - that sounds like a lot of work. somewhere you need a rest day - maybe after the arrival of the new puppy,

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Well, last night was pretty wild--I know we did over 200 ornaments with the kids...and I didn't have time to take a single picture! :shock: A couple of times, they were lined up out the door, and I was exhausted by the time we got home. He decided to take today off, but DD and I still had to go to work. Tomorrow won't be a rest day, either, as I will be doing the repair work on the back gate and cleaning up the yard for my maybe-furbaby! That will be a labor of love, however!


----------



## iamsam

it's fifty degrees here also gottastch - i love it - we have had some rain - the kids got a day off from school because of the fog - by midnight last night there was only a quarter mile visability - is to be cooler midweek.

sam



gottastch said:


> There is a slight drizzle in the air but the temps will be in the 50's...crazy for December here! Dear husband has gone golfing anyway but he dressed warmly so should be okay.
> 
> Take care everyeone...chat later!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't think felting is the answer because it will shrink in all directions so might not be a good length any more. What about putting elastic in the ends? You could use either the thin thread like or a wider elastic.
> *
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Sam you ask what am knitting ///*now.I'm in a quandry and need some advice I have just finished a pair of long wrist/arm warmers for a good friend as a surprise. They fit me beautifuly,I have fairly ""normal"" sized arms but my friend is a chronic anerexic and is little more than skin and bone she is always cold so I thought these would be great for her,but they are going to be too big so what do I do? Un doing them is not in my vocablury I wondered if I put them on a very hot wash and felted them that would shrink them and make them really thick keeping her warm.Anyone done any felting and can help?
Click to expand...

 :idea:


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think felting is the answer because it will shrink in all directions so might not be a good length any more. What about putting elastic in the ends? You could use either the thin thread like or a wider elastic.
> *
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Sam you ask what am knitting ///*now.I'm in a quandry and need some advice I have just finished a pair of long wrist/arm warmers for a good friend as a surprise. They fit me beautifuly,I have fairly ""normal"" sized arms but my friend is a chronic anerexic and is little more than skin and bone she is always cold so I thought these would be great for her,but they are going to be too big so what do I do? Un doing them is not in my vocablury I wondered if I put them on a very hot wash and felted them that would shrink them and make them really thick keeping her warm.Anyone done any felting and can help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Mom just crocheted some fashion lace arm "warmers" (not warm at all, as the neice only wanted a fashion piece to go with her outfits) and she strung some thread elastic through the wrists. My neice has slender arms and long ones! :-D
> You could thread a pretty yarn tie through the ends and then they can be tied in a bow.
Click to expand...

 :idea:


----------



## Silverowl

Here is one for everyone.


----------



## iamsam

the grocery stores within the city limits of seattle charge ten cents for a plastic bag - they also charge for the paper bag - i believe there are some stores where you can't find any plastic bags. i think it's great.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> They are finding that the plastic bottles we use are not really a good thing because of the leaching in the bottles. I think I heard somewhere they do not reuse the plastic bottles to be refilled. But it can be put to use in other things. We have plastic in so many things now. Some good and some not so good. I do try to use cloth grocery bags and reuse them. We truly need to be into recycling and reusing some things and save our landfills that are becoming way out of hand. I cringe when I think what we are doing to the environment.


----------



## Cashmeregma

ginamarie12345 said:


> It is 11am in Michigan, and I have my Christmas shopping done!! I am so excited that I was able to purchase so many gifts that are perfect for the recipient and that they were priced so reasonable. All I am doing until Christmas is working on 2 sweaters for myself and a baby sweater for a gift.
> 
> We are having family pictures taken before our party and having pizza and salad for dinner. Something easy, as we will be too busy smiling to cook!!
> 
> Happy shopping for those of you that still have gifts to purchase and complete - Happy knitting and crocheting!!


Sounds fabulous to be all done shopping and and easy, fun dinner. :thumbup: :thumbup: Time to enjoy each other without being worn out. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Alfred kitty in his usual pose just waiting for the yarn to appear. Okay Alfred, I'll start working on the hat.


Nice pose. Looks like Alfred enjoys posing. Looks like he is purring. ;-)


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> Here is one for everyone.


How true. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> OMG Dancer, the COUNTDOWN! just kidding, actually I need to get my butt in gear . I've finished the lights outside, the tree and the Rubbermaid boxes are in the house but have yet to be unpacked. I don't know about the rest of you but getting the DH to get the boxes in the house is one chore but then for me to unpack and assemble is another. The boxes have been sitting there since Friday and I just can't bring myself to get started. Once I get started I will be OK it's just getting started....kinda depressing seeing those boxes there...BUT today I will unpack and decorate inside!!! And the Halloween/Thanksgiving boxes will go into the garage! THERE! I've said it so it must be done! And the parties and open houses start this week so my house has to be in order...WHY do we do this to ourselves...because if we don't do it nobody will! I remember my Mom did all the decorating and Christmas was so special and beautiful at my parent's house, all because of her. I guess we are our Mother's daughters, not such a bad example they created.
> pontuf


Pontuf, like your wall colors and floor.


----------



## jheiens

quote Angora1:

you couldn't felt in a front load washer, but apparently you can according to the one author. 

Angora, the problem with front-load washers is that you can't get into them to check on the amount of felting/shrinkage as often as you want because you must wait until the water is out in order to open the door.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Rubbermaid boxes are in the house but have yet to be unpacked.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, how did you get my rubbermaid tote boxes of stash? I have a couple more of these rubbermaids full of my knitting stashes! I leave a couple of yarn ends dangling on the outside of the totes so I know the type of yarn inside. Got one full of crochet cotton too! I cant buy any more yarn as I have no more empty totes! haha, but I can fix that in a hurry........  :-D
Click to expand...

 :idea: :idea: :idea: Like that. :!:


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Angora



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Dancer, the COUNTDOWN! just kidding, actually I need to get my butt in gear . I've finished the lights outside, the tree and the Rubbermaid boxes are in the house but have yet to be unpacked. I don't know about the rest of you but getting the DH to get the boxes in the house is one chore but then for me to unpack and assemble is another. The boxes have been sitting there since Friday and I just can't bring myself to get started. Once I get started I will be OK it's just getting started....kinda depressing seeing those boxes there...BUT today I will unpack and decorate inside!!! And the Halloween/Thanksgiving boxes will go into the garage! THERE! I've said it so it must be done! And the parties and open houses start this week so my house has to be in order...WHY do we do this to ourselves...because if we don't do it nobody will! I remember my Mom did all the decorating and Christmas was so special and beautiful at my parent's house, all because of her. I guess we are our Mother's daughters, not such a bad example they created.
> pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf, like your wall colors and floor.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yep, his motor was running for sure.

Nice pose. Looks like Alfred enjoys posing. Looks like he is purring. ;-)[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Hot news item down here! the Duchess of Cambridge is officially pregnant, but in hospital with morning sickness and dehydration! the baby will be third in line to the British throne.


How special. :!: :!: :!: Should be a beautiful baby. Sorry she is in the hospital though.


----------



## jheiens

If it is a young lamb it will be mild. I am vegetarian now but when I ate lamb as a child it was always mild and served with a mint sauce. I love, love, love Greek and Middle Eastern food.[/quote]

A friend of Tim's mom was from India and she cooked lamb for us one evening. It had been cut in pieces small enough to skewer and grill after it had been marinated in plain yoghurt with herbs of choice. Peppers and onion chunks were also on the skewers. Absolutely delicious!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Well, last night was pretty wild--I know we did over 200 ornaments with the kids...and I didn't have time to take a single picture! :shock: A couple of times, they were lined up out the door, and I was exhausted by the time we got home. He decided to take today off, but DD and I still had to go to work. Tomorrow won't be a rest day, either, as I will be doing the repair work on the back gate and cleaning up the yard for my maybe-furbaby! That will be a labor of love, however!
> 
> Santa arrived at the event at one point and brought his alpacas (New Mexico reindeer, lol). This was one of the farmers we are acquainted with and his little fellows are sweet. I really loved seeing them again.


What a special thing to have been involved in. Santa and alpacas. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: How appropriate is that.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> quote Angora1:
> 
> you couldn't felt in a front load washer, but apparently you can according to the one author.
> 
> Angora, the problem with front-load washers is that you can't get into them to check on the amount of felting/shrinkage as often as you want because you must wait until the water is out in order to open the door.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Actually, for the front load washers, you only have to push in or pull out the start button, wait one minute, and the door will open, but then so does all the water! Not so good for felting.

:thumbdown:


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> hmmmm, it's not easy being green -- was not for him and I think if one is green today, they have a medical problem!! ahahah :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


And one of my favorite inspirational songs:






A friend of mine once played it for me on classical guitar--it was stunning and had me in tears!



Angora1 said:


> I heard you couldn't felt in a front load washer, but apparently you can according to the one author.


I know there have been discussions here about felting in front loaders--try a search to see if that's something you want to try.



thewren said:


> goodness sorlenna - hope you had plenty of help - that sounds like a lot of work. somewhere you need a rest day - maybe after the arrival of the new puppy,
> 
> sam


Yes, I did have awesome helpers--DD was there and another ranger's daughter came to help out too. And yes, I think plenty of snuggle/play time with pup will do much good!


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the poetry five - very good.
> hamlet would be pleased.
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> "to play in the yarn or not to play in the yarn is my duty,
> to open the stash and find a bevy of beauty.....
> perchance to dream a dream of knitted delights
> perchance to realize a nightmare of tangled frights......"
> 
> oh dear me, I must go and sort out that Hamlet fellow, *grumbles*, hmmmmph, messing around in my yarn totes,
> tsk tsk tsk,,,,,I have a puppy for that! LOL
Click to expand...

[/quote]

haha, I have always been obsessed with Hamlet and MacBeth! very broody and melancholy Hamlet with his brilliant mind and we could read his thoughts -- he invited us into his head!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> the WIP, as at this morning- have to stop now- off to do my shopping!


Lurker, just gorgeous. I know I would have markers all over the place. You are doing fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the hat I'm working on; had to frog a bit (quickly becoming KTP most frequent frogger LOLOLOL) but got it going now.


Will be quite pretty with that beautiful color. Hope you get to go on without more frogging. I just frogged a simple headband back to the beginning. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the hat I'm working on; had to frog a bit (quickly becoming KTP most frequent frogger LOLOLOL) but got it going now.
> 
> 
> 
> love the colour- and it looks like it will be really warm! we will have to form a 'froggers' club!!!!
Click to expand...

Ribbit, Ribbit. :thumbup: :thumbup: Froggy for YES.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> That is probably a good idea Gwen. I just feel when I have a great source of water close by, I might as well use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> In regard to using bottled water for drinking...just wondering why not purchase a water purifier that attaches to your kitchen sink and avoid the use of plastic bottles entirely? Just wondering. Then you can fill a glass pitcher or bottle and refrigerate it. Just looking at options is all; not wanting to start an arguement. I would think that you would eventually save back what it costs to constantly purchase water.
Click to expand...

Absolutely!!! How fortunate you are to have this close enough to use. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm, it's not easy being green -- was not for him and I think if one is green today, they have a medical problem!! ahahah :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> And one of my favorite inspirational songs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine once played it for me on classical guitar--it was stunning and had me in tears!
Click to expand...

Beautiful!! I loved it when he first sang it and still do! I have a kermit the frog and love him too! haha, call me a mushy sap, that is ok by me!


----------



## iamsam

beautiful myfanwy - the pattern really shows up well.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> the WIP, as at this morning- have to stop now- off to do my shopping!


----------



## Silverowl

This picture just makes you want to drift away.


----------



## iamsam

we wlll definitely need a picture of that gwen.

love the color.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the hat I'm working on; had to frog a bit (quickly becoming KTP most frequent frogger LOLOLOL) but got it going now.


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> This picture just makes you want to drift away.


what a lovely saying and so true. 
I think I will print this one out and hang it in my entrance way, so everyone entering the house can read it.


----------



## iamsam

ain't it the truth.

sam

[quote=Ask4j But for some reason everyone went and sat down in the living room, which was two rooms away, while I was left alone in the kitchen to stir the pots, that's men for you.


----------



## Pontuf

Not all front loaders. After about 10 minutes into the cycle my front loader will not let me make any changes. The door will not unlock until it finishes the cycle.

Pontuf

quote=5mmdpns]


jheiens said:


> quote Angora1:
> 
> you couldn't felt in a front load washer, but apparently you can according to the one author.
> 
> Angora, the problem with front-load washers is that you can't get into them to check on the amount of felting/shrinkage as often as you want because you must wait until the water is out in order to open the door.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Actually, for the front load washers, you only have to push in or pull out the start button, wait one minute, and the door will open, but then so does all the water! Not so good for felting.

:thumbdown:[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

i just drink water out of the tap - tastes fine to me - but then no one ever said i had a distingushing pallate.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Whether you buy spring water or reverse osmosis, it's basically the same thing, filtered water. Reverse osmosis is, of course, a system you purchase for under your sink or somewhere near your water source and how often you change the filter makes a big difference in water quality. Personally I collect spring water, we have springs all over that are tested for quality so you know what you are getting. The spring water I get has a bit of nitrogen, lot of green lawns around, in it and should not be given to small growing children. Distilled water is not drinking water period. Used in steam irons, batteries and other uses where any trace of mineral is undesirable. As someone here pointed out minerals are very important in your diet and filtered water will take some of this out along with the bad stuff.


----------



## iamsam

oh dear sorlenna - i totally forgot about peanut butter cookies -i do love them - when i make them i crush fresh peanuts to put in them -gives them a good peanutty flavor.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well come on then Sam, our cookie party needs an official cookie taster and you can do the honors! What is your favorite cookie?
> 
> 
> 
> I am still catching up, so I haven't seen Sam's answer, but I'm guessing...peanut butter! :XD:
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> quote Angora1:
> 
> you couldn't felt in a front load washer, but apparently you can according to the one author.
> 
> Angora, the problem with front-load washers is that you can't get into them to check on the amount of felting/shrinkage as often as you want because you must wait until the water is out in order to open the door.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have an LG and I can get in mine. It doesn't use a lot of water and so the door can open and maybe the door well is deeper? If I am doing Sanitary, which is really hot, I can't get in for a long time as it has to cool some before opening but don't think that would be temp to use for felting. I had heard that there wasn't enough agitation?


----------



## Pontuf

Wish we could drink out of the tap here but our water is so bad that it's not an option. Pontuf gets filtered water.

25 years ago our dog Rudi drank out of a stream in Breckinridge Colorado and got really sick. The stream was so crystal clear! The vet said that there were all kinds of organisms in mountain streams, polluted by other wildlife. Who would have known!

Pontuf

just drink water out of the tap - tastes fine to me - but then no one ever said i had a distingushing pallate.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Whether you buy spring water or reverse osmosis, it's basically the same thing, filtered water. Reverse osmosis is, of course, a system you purchase for under your sink or somewhere near your water source and how often you change the filter makes a big difference in water quality. Personally I collect spring water, we have springs all over that are tested for quality so you know what you are getting. The spring water I get has a bit of nitrogen, lot of green lawns around, in it and should not be given to small growing children. Distilled water is not drinking water period. Used in steam irons, batteries and other uses where any trace of mineral is undesirable. As someone here pointed out minerals are very important in your diet and filtered water will take some of this out along with the bad stuff.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy winging its way to your stepson.

sam



stubbynose said:


> Step son came home sick from work.not sure what it ishe thinks it is TMR(?) have no clue what this is..he said it has something to do with clenching ones jaw to the point where it causes inner ear problems and some in vertigo he said his head feels weird and the dizziness has caused him to vomit 4 timesGod I hope it's not the flu..we so don't need it here or ever!!! Argh


----------



## iamsam

no daralene - where is hartville - i haven't been around a lot of mennonite since i quite teaching - also used to teach amish children - of course they quit when they were 16.

sam

Sam, do you know any of the Mennonites in Hartville?[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

Ohio Joy I have an LG too. Maybe it's when I set it on Sanitary that I can't open it. Most of the time I use the quick wash and I always hit extra water and extra rinse. It's hard to believe that clothes can get clean in such a little amount of water and a tablespoon of detergent! Of course I Can't break the habit of adding more detergent. And one thing that really ticks me off, why can't they make a detergent that has no fragrance? Even the no fragrance has fragrance. I hate my clothes smelling like Tide. Has anyone found a good fragrance free laundry detergent???

Pontuf



jheiens said:


> quote Angora1:
> 
> you couldn't felt in a front load washer, but apparently you can according to the one author.
> 
> Angora, the problem with front-load washers is that you can't get into them to check on the amount of felting/shrinkage as often as you want because you must wait until the water is out in order to open the door.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have an LG and I can get in mine. It doesn't use a lot of water and so the door can open and maybe the door well is deeper? If I am doing Sanitary, which is really hot, I can't get in as it has to cool some before opening, That would be a problem if you couldn't open it to check. I had heard that there wasn't enough agitation?[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

that is certainly true.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Here is one for everyone.


----------



## mjs

Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does a guernsey look like?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> great hat and scarf daralene - you are starting to make me believe i could do it too.
> 
> I am also getting enthusiastic about doing some more cabling- also that Guernsey, I would like to re-make!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes Lurker. Isn't Guernsey amazing. Just the changing of the yarn and all these patterns emerge. Can't wait to see that one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My books have some wonderful old photographs of fisherfolk, and children wearing them, at the turn of the 19th century. often they were made in 4 ply, [finer than worsted]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOVE this. And isn't it interesting that the three channel island each has a variety of cow.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

but what a bloody ending - everyone was dead

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

I also just use tap water. I do carry a small case of bottled water in my van though for emergencies.


----------



## iamsam

can i believe i am finally caught up. serves me right for taking a nap after breakfast.

i cast on the sixty stitchs for a wingspan shawl this afternoon - have the first three rows done. it is going well - i see the pattern in the moving marker. now if i am careful and don't need to frog it should be fairly easy to knit. i love doing short rows.

still overdast - have little or not sun today - it never did quite burn off. hope that doesn't mean more fog tomorrow.

sam

i am going to knit for a while - let's try and keep the page count down. lol


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Hot news item down here! the Duchess of Cambridge is officially pregnant, but in hospital with morning sickness and dehydration! the baby will be third in line to the British throne.


One of the first things I heard when I woke up- they couldn't keep it secret becuase she is so sick. Poor lady, some women have so much problem with it. This will raise the profile of the Royal family in a positive light yet again. people love royal babies


----------



## Ask4j

5mmdpns said:


> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> what if it's twins ,then which child will be next in linewould it go by first baby born .or would it go by the sex ? I am curious on this as they said this type of morning sickness can be related to having twins. and seeing as this child is third in lineI am curious as to the answer .
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next news item- They have a new law being enacted and boy or girl this baby will be third in line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning sickness has nothing at all to do with having a single baby or carrying twins. Medically it is all about because the gal is pregnant and the womb is now starting to nudge up into the tummy, causing nausea.
> Having twins is all about the trait being passed down through the gene pool (unless you are having fertility treatments). It is all medically related and has nothing to do with wishful thinking or any of the "old wives' tales" as romatically sounding as they are, they are not based on science. (Sorry my medical mind at work here!) Fraternal twins are the result of the gal passing two or more eggs when ovulating. There is no genetic trait to having identical twins -- the fertilized egg will split into two identities when ever it will and only by chance.
Click to expand...

"5" wouldn't having twins means more pressure on the stomach? therefore worse morning sickness??


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> no daralene - where is hartville - i haven't been around a lot of mennonite since i quite teaching - also used to teach amish children - of course they quit when they were 16.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, do you know any of the Mennonites in Hartville?


[/quote]

Hartville is SE of Akron Ohio and NE of Canton, Ohio. Hartville Kitchens, Hartville Market and Hartville Hardware are just amazing. Spend the night if you ever get to go as it would be too much walking for one day, but all in the same area. By the way, my niece just moved to Toledo about 2 months ago and is only one block from the lake. 
Hope today was a good one. Just gorgeous here.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> Not all front loaders. After about 10 minutes into the cycle my front loader will not let me make any changes. The door will not unlock until it finishes the cycle.
> Pontuf
> 
> quote=5mmdpns]
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> quote Angora1:
> you couldn't felt in a front load washer, but apparently you can according to the one author.
> Angora, the problem with front-load washers is that you can't get into them to check on the amount of felting/shrinkage as often as you want because you must wait until the water is out in order to open the door.
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, for the front load washers, you only have to push in or pull out the start button, wait one minute, and the door will open, but then so does all the water! Not so good for felting.
> :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

[/quote]
Not good then. Frog it! :x ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> but what a bloody ending - everyone was dead
> sam
> 
> In the end, Shakespeare was the only one who knew what was going on! :-D tragedy was the name of the game!
> Some Bee Gees knew too!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Next news item- They have a new law being enacted and boy or girl this baby will be third in line!


Well it will be even it is a girl- it will only be a issue if this child is a girl and then a they have a boy who as things stand now will have priority over an older sister.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next news item- They have a new law being enacted and boy or girl this baby will be third in line!
> 
> 
> 
> Well it will be even it is a girl- it will only be a issue if this child is a girl and then a they have a boy who as things stand now will have priority over an older sister.
Click to expand...

No. I believe this is no longer the case. First born is the successor and the gender has no bearing on it. 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/kate-middleton/9719537/Kate-Middletons-baby-will-take-the-throne-regardless-of-sex.html


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> Not good then. Frog it! :x ;-)


Wouldn't life be so much easier if we could just frog everything we don't like and start over?! Ah ha ha.


----------



## iamsam

i will keep that in mind daralene - it would make a good weekend trip - it isn't that far from me.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> no daralene - where is hartville - i haven't been around a lot of mennonite since i quite teaching - also used to teach amish children - of course they quit when they were 16.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, do you know any of the Mennonites in Hartville?
Click to expand...

Hartville is SE of Akron Ohio and NE of Canton, Ohio. Hartville Kitchens, Hartville Market and Hartville Hardware are just amazing. Spend the night if you ever get to go as it would be too much walking for one day, but all in the same area. By the way, my niece just moved to Toledo about 2 months ago and is only one block from the lake. 
Hope today was a good one. Just gorgeous here.[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not good then. Frog it! :x ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't life be so much easier if we could just frog everything we don't like and start over?! Ah ha ha.
Click to expand...

yes, and some of us are lucky enough to get the chance to start over again!


----------



## Ask4j

jheiens said:


> quote Angora1:
> 
> you couldn't felt in a front load washer, but apparently you can according to the one author.
> 
> Angora, the problem with front-load washers is that you can't get into them to check on the amount of felting/shrinkage as often as you want because you must wait until the water is out in order to open the door.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Front load washers are gentler on your clothes and there is far less lint, so I would guess that is one reason felting wouldn't work as well plus the business of waiting between cycles before you can open the door if it is possible even then. I don't know but I have recently been using Maytag front load washers at a laundromat and absolutely love them--my clothes come out much cleaner than the Whirlpool has-beens my apartment building keeps recycling.

At one time I looked into small portable washers for really small loads that one yarn shop had available to it's customers, they're closed now boohoo, but these would be ideal in controlling the amount of felting. There are several kinds some actually recommended for felting: http://www.amazon.com/BRAND-NOT-SPECIFIED-Wonder-Washer/dp/B000BTDNEK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Be sure to read amazon comments. Here's another blog site: http://www.knittersreview.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=86600

and this portable washer is for more serious washing but small loads and not jeans:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ask4j said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stubbynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> what if it's twins ,then which child will be next in linewould it go by first baby born .or would it go by the sex ? I am curious on this as they said this type of morning sickness can be related to having twins. and seeing as this child is third in lineI am curious as to the answer .
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next news item- They have a new law being enacted and boy or girl this baby will be third in line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning sickness has nothing at all to do with having a single baby or carrying twins. Medically it is all about because the gal is pregnant and the womb is now starting to nudge up into the tummy, causing nausea.
> Having twins is all about the trait being passed down through the gene pool (unless you are having fertility treatments). It is all medically related and has nothing to do with wishful thinking or any of the "old wives' tales" as romatically sounding as they are, they are not based on science. (Sorry my medical mind at work here!) Fraternal twins are the result of the gal passing two or more eggs when ovulating. There is no genetic trait to having identical twins -- the fertilized egg will split into two identities when ever it will and only by chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "5" wouldn't having twins means more pressure on the stomach? therefore worse morning sickness??
Click to expand...

no, it has nothing to do with it. some have morning sickness and some dont.
I never did until I was put on bed rest as I was threatening to miscarry. Well day one in bed was fine. I could manage to start twiddling my thumbs on day 2. On day three, I was bored out of my mind and started thinking of what one was to be like with a pregancy, and so came the thoughts of cravings that were sterio-typical. The ice cream was fine until I added dill pickles -- yep, tossed those cookies right out of there! That was the only time during my pregnancy that I had nausea and threw up. :wink:


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the hat I'm working on; had to frog a bit (quickly becoming KTP most frequent frogger LOLOLOL) but got it going now.
> 
> 
> 
> love the colour- and it looks like it will be really warm! we will have to form a 'froggers' club!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ribbits United aka The Frogs Get It?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I need to go shopping- I will see if I can find the mascot for our club. We have frog cakes here. A very sickly sweet (and that is saying something for me to say this) cake, icing and shaped to look a bit like a frog. They used to be found in many places but not so many now. However I think I know where I saw some recently so will try .
> In fact how about a Wikippaedia article or our frog cakes. I will still if I can find one, but htis is the real thing. (personally I think green is best) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frog_cake
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ribbits United aka The Frogs Get It?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I need to go shopping- I will see if I can find the mascot for our club. We have frog cakes here. A very sickly sweet (and that is saying something for me to say this) cake, icing and shaped to look a bit like a frog. They used to be found in many places but not so many now. However I think I know where I saw some recently so will try .
> In fact how about a Wikippaedia article or our frog cakes. I will still if I can find one, but htis is the real thing. (personally I think green is best) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frog_cake
Click to expand...


----------



## Ask4j

Nothing wrong with tap water, especially if you are in a smaller community. I just don't like all the chlorine and fluoride that cities are forced to use, but that all goes with the word "safety". My trek to the spring once every two weeks is fun and a nice little outing. I meet people who are adventurous, from many different countries and the old fogies, myself included who have lived here all our lives. In winter there is water frozen all around leaving just enough room to put your container because, of course, the water runs continuously. ps it makes great coffee!



thewren said:


> i just drink water out of the tap - tastes fine to me - but then no one ever said i had a distingushing pallate.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you buy spring water or reverse osmosis, it's basically the same thing, filtered water. Reverse osmosis is, of course, a system you purchase for under your sink or somewhere near your water source and how often you change the filter makes a big difference in water quality. Personally I collect spring water, we have springs all over that are tested for quality so you know what you are getting. The spring water I get has a bit of nitrogen, lot of green lawns around, in it and should not be given to small growing children. Distilled water is not drinking water period. Used in steam irons, batteries and other uses where any trace of mineral is undesirable. As someone here pointed out minerals are very important in your diet and filtered water will take some of this out along with the bad stuff.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I'm the opposite- avoid dresses whenever I can.


I love dresses simply because that way, I can put on one thing and be dressed, especially in summer! Heh. In the winter, though, I do love my soft fleece pants.

[/quote]

Unfortunatelly summer when I would love to be able to wear them is the worst time- I must have big inner thighs as they rub- and when I weat they are worse than ever. And even when I lost almost all my excess weight it was still a problem. Creates a real issue when I go somewhere where culturally it is necessary to wear a skirt or dress- especailly as these always seem to be the hot climates!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> you and my daughter heidi - i'm surprised she didn't get married in blue jeans.
> 
> sam


Now jeans I avoid- I go for the elasticised waists. Much more comfortable; and much less hassle than zips etc as they just pull up and down.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> yeah - i can imagine the excitement. they certainly didn't wait long.
> 
> sam
> 
> hopefully she won't be in the hospital too long.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot news item down here! the Duchess of Cambridge is officially pregnant, but in hospital with morning sickness and dehydration! the baby will be third in line to the British throne.
Click to expand...

a DIL to a friend was in and out of hospital all the way through all three pregnancies- they had wanted four- but gave up it was taking such a toll on her!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the hat I'm working on; had to frog a bit (quickly becoming KTP most frequent frogger LOLOLOL) but got it going now.
> 
> 
> 
> love the colour- and it looks like it will be really warm! we will have to form a 'froggers' club!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ribbits United aka The Frogs Get It?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I need to go shopping- I will see if I can find the mascot for our club. We have frog cakes here. A very sickly sweet (and that is saying something for me to say this) cake, icing and shaped to look a bit like a frog. They used to be found in many places but not so many now. However I think I know where I saw some recently so will try .
> In fact how about a Wikippaedia article or our frog cakes. I will still if I can find one, but htis is the real thing. (personally I think green is best) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frog_cake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very clever 5!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

BTW, I went to a shop, called 'Reduced to clear', because the Emporium was not re-opening till tomorrow- I found some Pringles 'Tomato Sauce' - they are rather tasty!


----------



## darowil

stubbynose said:


> what if it's twins ,then which child will be next in linewould it go by first baby born .or would it go by the sex ? I am curious on this as they said this type of morning sickness can be related to having twins. and seeing as this child is third in lineI am curious as to the answer .
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next news item- They have a new law being enacted and boy or girl this baby will be third in line!
Click to expand...

If the new law is not ratifies and one is a girl and th eother a boy the boy will be third in line, if it is ratified or is 2 girls or boys than the first one born will be 3rd in line. Imagine if she had a caeser and twins and the srgeon had a choice as to which baby was taken out first!
My niece-in-law (if such a term exists) had really severe morning sickness with all her pregnancies I believe (she had 3 to her first partner and now 2 to my nephew). The last one at least she was hospitalised a few times and all single births.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, I went to a shop, called 'Reduced to clear', because the Emporium was not re-opening till tomorrow- I found some Pringles 'Tomato Sauce' - they are rather tasty!


gotta love em!!! ketchup chips!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ask4j said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> quote Angora1:
> 
> you couldn't felt in a front load washer, but apparently you can according to the one author.
> 
> Angora, the problem with front-load washers is that you can't get into them to check on the amount of felting/shrinkage as often as you want because you must wait until the water is out in order to open the door.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Front load washers are gentler on your clothes and there is far less lint, so I would guess that is one reason felting wouldn't work as well plus the business of waiting between cycles before you can open the door if it is possible even then. I don't know but I have recently been using Maytag front load washers at a laundromat and absolutely love them--my clothes come out much cleaner than the Whirlpool has-beens my apartment building keeps recycling.
> 
> At one time I looked into small portable washers for really small loads that one yarn shop had available to it's customers, they're closed now boohoo, but these would be ideal in controlling the amount of felting. There are several kinds some actually recommended for felting: http://www.amazon.com/BRAND-NOT-SPECIFIED-Wonder-Washer/dp/B000BTDNEK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> Be sure to read amazon comments. Here's another blog site: http://www.knittersreview.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=86600
> 
> and this portable washer is for more serious washing but small loads and not jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has a cycle for cotton that goes up to 90C celsius boiling point is 100 degrees- I would defy any wool to come out of that unfelted! front loader and all- I do have a
> 'pause ' button, but it takes for ever to unlock!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Front loading washing machines do not agitate. The water being "poured" through the clothes is what cleans them. Running water through wool will not felt it no matter what the tempurature of the water. You need the agitation to do that. OR you wet the woolen item and toss in the dryer. Check every few minutes until you get the felting you desire.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> i have never tasted mulled wine pontuf - i may have to try this - i am not a lover of red wine but suppose you can't use white. cheap wine - i can always pour it out if i don't like it - that's one of the perks of living alone. lol
> 
> sam


Sam I too am not a red wine fan but mulled wine with all the additions is really nice. And no white will not work. We don't have it over here- maybe because it is summer!- but had a number of times in the UK and really loved it. And then discovered that my recipes all called for sachets of mulled wine mix so maybe now I could try it again! Goes beautifully with mince pies.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot news item down here! the Duchess of Cambridge is officially pregnant, but in hospital with morning sickness and dehydration! the baby will be third in line to the British throne.
> 
> 
> 
> How special. :!: :!: :!: Should be a beautiful baby. Sorry she is in the hospital though.
Click to expand...

If it is a girl it would be just the luck of the genes to turn out looking more like the grandfather [paternal] not sure of the looks of the maternal GF- but Mrs Middleton is quite a looker too- and of course then there is the heritage from Diana...


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Front loading washing machines do not agitate. The water being "poured" through the clothes is what cleans them. Running water through wool will not felt it no matter what the tempurature of the water. You need the agitation to do that. OR you wet the woolen item and toss in the dryer. Check every few minutes until you get the felting you desire.


sorry 5, I disagree on that- I have felted by mistake in a bucket when I was not careful enough of temperature.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> quote Angora1:
> 
> you couldn't felt in a front load washer, but apparently you can according to the one author.
> 
> Angora, the problem with front-load washers is that you can't get into them to check on the amount of felting/shrinkage as often as you want because you must wait until the water is out in order to open the door.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, for the front load washers, you only have to push in or pull out the start button, wait one minute, and the door will open, but then so does all the water! Not so good for felting.
> 
> :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

sorry again but no way will mine open with water in it- I have to set it to drain and spin before there is any chance of it opening


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WIP, as at this morning- have to stop now- off to do my shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, just gorgeous. I know I would have markers all over the place. You are doing fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you so much Angora- you are always good for my ego!


----------



## stubbynose

Thanks 5mm for that info..I had not had a chance to look it up..step son just told me his symptoms and he said he thought it could be TMJ .I had never heard of it so had no clue.I was thinking more of vertigo as he is having dizziness and nausea 
he got himself a mouth guard to help with the grinding of the teeth just the same..he said his jaw is tight.
I will keep an eye on him..kids, no matter how old they get ,we still look after them!!!

TMJ syndrome
Temporomandibular Joint Syndrome
http://www.emedicinehealth.com/temporomandibular_joint_tmj_syndrome/page7_em.htm
It is a major problem of those who grind their teeth at night -- the jaw is trying to relax and unclench. Some people will wear mouth guards at night for this.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> beautiful myfanwy - the pattern really shows up well.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the WIP, as at this morning- have to stop now- off to do my shopping!
Click to expand...

It is helping having reduced the needle size!


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> I have an LG and I can get in mine. It doesn't use a lot of water and so the door can open and maybe the door well is deeper? If I am doing Sanitary, which is really hot, I can't get in for a long time as it has to cool some before opening but don't think that would be temp to use for felting. I had heard that there wasn't enough agitation?


The agiatation is an issue- though I have felted in mine (a top loading front loader! all the advantages of the front loader but with the big plus of being to open it during the cycle). But it does the gentle wash of a front loader, however the only item I have deliberately felted was done in it. But if needed to felt it down a long way I don't know how it would work.


----------



## ginamarie12345

When it comes to drinking tap water... I do too... why buy expensive processed water I think, one uses regular tap water to make coffee and cook our food...


----------



## darowil

Ask4j said:


> Morning sickness has nothing at all to do with having a single baby or carrying twins. Medically it is all about because the gal is pregnant and the womb is now starting to nudge up into the tummy, causing nausea.
> 
> "5" wouldn't having twins means more pressure on the stomach? therefore worse morning sickness??


But why would some women know they are pregnant because of the morning sickness? And why would it normally settle as the womb gets bigger? 
My understanding was that it was hormonal, and homones change around the end of the first trimester which is why most womens morning sickness settles. (not a midwife so don't know for sure). And maybe if you have two babies you would have more homones- but most women who have really bad morning sickness still only have one baby.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an LG and I can get in mine. It doesn't use a lot of water and so the door can open and maybe the door well is deeper? If I am doing Sanitary, which is really hot, I can't get in for a long time as it has to cool some before opening but don't think that would be temp to use for felting. I had heard that there wasn't enough agitation?
> 
> 
> 
> The agiatation is an issue- though I have felted in mine (a top loading front loader! all the advantages of the front loader but with the big plus of being to open it during the cycle). But it does the gentle wash of a front loader, however the only item I have deliberately felted was done in it. But if needed to felt it down a long way I don't know how it would work.
Click to expand...

It is funny though. If we weren't trying to felt an item would felt way down. My mother washed the first sweater I bought from my first paycheck and it was teeny tiny. I often did the wash, so sad that I let this get in the general wash because she did it. Teeny tiny wool sweater. Such a sad occasion. Think all the frogs were crying that day. No frogging possible.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the hat I'm working on; had to frog a bit (quickly becoming KTP most frequent frogger LOLOLOL) but got it going now.
> 
> 
> 
> love the colour- and it looks like it will be really warm! we will have to form a 'froggers' club!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ribbit, Ribbit. :thumbup: :thumbup: Froggy for YES.
Click to expand...

Froggers Unite- and you will be welcome at the 'Fudger's Club' too!


----------



## Silverowl

darowil said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning sickness has nothing at all to do with having a single baby or carrying twins. Medically it is all about because the gal is pregnant and the womb is now starting to nudge up into the tummy, causing nausea.
> 
> "5" wouldn't having twins means more pressure on the stomach? therefore worse morning sickness??
> 
> 
> 
> But why would some women know they are pregnant because of the morning sickness? And why would it normally settle as the womb gets bigger?
> My understanding was that it was hormonal, and homones change around the end of the first trimester which is why most womens morning sickness settles. (not a midwife so don't know for sure). And maybe if you have two babies you would have more homones- but most women who have really bad morning sickness still only have one baby.
Click to expand...

This is the form of morning sickness that Kate has:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperemesis_gravidarum


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Wish we could drink out of the tap here but our water is so bad that it's not an option. Pontuf gets filtered water.
> 
> 25 years ago our dog Rudi drank out of a stream in Breckinridge Colorado and got really sick. The stream was so crystal clear! The vet said that there were all kinds of organisms in mountain streams, polluted by other wildlife. Who would have known!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> just drink water out of the tap - tastes fine to me - but then no one ever said i had a distingushing pallate.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you buy spring water or reverse osmosis, it's basically the same thing, filtered water. Reverse osmosis is, of course, a system you purchase for under your sink or somewhere near your water source and how often you change the filter makes a big difference in water quality. Personally I collect spring water, we have springs all over that are tested for quality so you know what you are getting. The spring water I get has a bit of nitrogen, lot of green lawns around, in it and should not be given to small growing children. Distilled water is not drinking water period. Used in steam irons, batteries and other uses where any trace of mineral is undesirable. As someone here pointed out minerals are very important in your diet and filtered water will take some of this out along with the bad stuff.
Click to expand...

we have had things like giardia [sp?] strike apparently clean streams here- evidently brought here by our tourists.


----------



## stubbynose

thewren said:


> healing energy winging its way to your stepson.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks Sam I will pass this on so it will be sure to help him and us!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning sickness has nothing at all to do with having a single baby or carrying twins. Medically it is all about because the gal is pregnant and the womb is now starting to nudge up into the tummy, causing nausea.
> 
> "5" wouldn't having twins means more pressure on the stomach? therefore worse morning sickness??
> 
> 
> 
> But why would some women know they are pregnant because of the morning sickness? And why would it normally settle as the womb gets bigger?
> My understanding was that it was hormonal, and homones change around the end of the first trimester which is why most womens morning sickness settles. (not a midwife so don't know for sure). And maybe if you have two babies you would have more homones- but most women who have really bad morning sickness still only have one baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the form of morning sickness that Kate has:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperemesis_gravidarum
Click to expand...

Thank you Silver owl- I had heard it quoted- but as a lay person had no idea how to spell it!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Ohio Joy I have an LG too. Maybe it's when I set it on Sanitary that I can't open it. Most of the time I use the quick wash and I always hit extra water and extra rinse. It's hard to believe that clothes can get clean in such a little amount of water and a tablespoon of detergent! Of course I Can't break the habit of adding more detergent. And one thing that really ticks me off, why can't they make a detergent that has no fragrance? Even the no fragrance has fragrance. I hate my clothes smelling like Tide. Has anyone found a good fragrance free laundry detergent???
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> quote Angora1:
> 
> you couldn't felt in a front load washer, but apparently you can according to the one author.
> 
> Angora, the problem with front-load washers is that you can't get into them to check on the amount of felting/shrinkage as often as you want because you must wait until the water is out in order to open the door.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> I have an LG and I can get in mine. It doesn't use a lot of water and so the door can open and maybe the door well is deeper? If I am doing Sanitary, which is really hot, I can't get in as it has to cool some before opening, That would be a problem if you couldn't open it to check. I had heard that there wasn't enough agitation?
Click to expand...

[/quote]

yes! we have it available for those with skin allergies to detergents, scents, etc- but I doubt you would get it in the States- Although come to think of it it is 'Persil'!


----------



## Pontuf

The chlorine smell in our tap water almost knocks you out! Wish we had a spring in our state. i would drive there and fill up on a regular basis.

pontuf



Ask4j said:


> Nothing wrong with tap water, especially if you are in a smaller community. I just don't like all the chlorine and fluoride that cities are forced to use, but that all goes with the word "safety". My trek to the spring once every two weeks is fun and a nice little outing. I meet people who are adventurous, from many different countries and the old fogies, myself included who have lived here all our lives. In winter there is water frozen all around leaving just enough room to put your container because, of course, the water runs continuously. ps it makes great coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just drink water out of the tap - tastes fine to me - but then no one ever said i had a distingushing pallate.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you buy spring water or reverse osmosis, it's basically the same thing, filtered water. Reverse osmosis is, of course, a system you purchase for under your sink or somewhere near your water source and how often you change the filter makes a big difference in water quality. Personally I collect spring water, we have springs all over that are tested for quality so you know what you are getting. The spring water I get has a bit of nitrogen, lot of green lawns around, in it and should not be given to small growing children. Distilled water is not drinking water period. Used in steam irons, batteries and other uses where any trace of mineral is undesirable. As someone here pointed out minerals are very important in your diet and filtered water will take some of this out along with the bad stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ginamarie12345

in response to wanting to see pictures of what I am making, since I have finished my Christmas shopping.... One is blue and the other is white. The blue one I have the back and you see one front in this picture. The white one I have only the ribbing started so far.

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5269&lang=us


----------



## darowil

Silverowl said:


> This is the form of morning sickness that Kate has:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperemesis_gravidarum


Found the Wikipaedia article a bit difficult to work out what they were trying to say. Seemed to say for example that morning sickness does not start early. But the article they linked to was clear.


----------



## darowil

Gosh I'm suddenly caugh tup again. Guess I should go and do somethings now.. But have made good progress of m=one my fingerless mitts ehile here.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does a guernsey look like?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> great hat and scarf daralene - you are starting to make me believe i could do it too.
> 
> I am also getting enthusiastic about doing some more cabling- also that Guernsey, I would like to re-make!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes Lurker. Isn't Guernsey amazing. Just the changing of the yarn and all these patterns emerge. Can't wait to see that one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My books have some wonderful old photographs of fisherfolk, and children wearing them, at the turn of the 19th century. often they were made in 4 ply, [finer than worsted]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOVE this. And isn't it interesting that the three channel island each has a variety of cow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## ginamarie12345

I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..


----------



## Joe P

my god, 86 pages by Monday unbelievable. Oh well, I can't read it all and miss you all. But, I had such problems with Mother again today but we got through it and I will survive the stress and thanks for listening, it is too involved to even take your time and space to vent so bless you all. love to y'all. joe p.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next news item- They have a new law being enacted and boy or girl this baby will be third in line!
> 
> 
> 
> Well it will be even it is a girl- it will only be a issue if this child is a girl and then a they have a boy who as things stand now will have priority over an older sister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I believe this is no longer the case. First born is the successor and the gender has no bearing on it.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/kate-middleton/9719537/Kate-Middletons-baby-will-take-the-throne-regardless-of-sex.html
Click to expand...

That is what I understood too!


----------



## Sorlenna

ginamarie12345 said:


> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Glitz

darowil said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning sickness has nothing at all to do with having a single baby or carrying twins. Medically it is all about because the gal is pregnant and the womb is now starting to nudge up into the tummy, causing nausea.
> 
> My understanding was that it was hormonal, and homones change around the end of the first trimester which is why most womens morning sickness settles. (not a midwife so don't know for sure). And maybe if you have two babies you would have more homones- but most women who have really bad morning sickness still only have one baby.
> 
> 
> 
> This last is right, and I am a midwife. Hormone levels cause the nausea & vomiting early in the pregnancy, but every woman is different and their reactions to hormone levels vary. Hormone levels also vary and, yes, they do tend to be higher with twins so often there is more nausea/vomiting then - but not always. Have also seen hyperemesis with single embryos so it is not an infallible guide.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

Joe P said:


> my god, 86 pages by Monday unbelievable. Oh well, I can't read it all and miss you all. But, I had such problems with Mother again today but we got through it and I will survive the stress and thanks for listening, it is too involved to even take your time and space to vent so bless you all. love to y'all. joe p.


Joe, we will send healing energy your way any time--and you can vent any time. You know someone is always here and we are pulling for you!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> quote Angora1:
> you couldn't felt in a front load washer, but apparently you can according to the one author.
> Angora, the problem with front-load washers is that you can't get into them to check on the amount of felting/shrinkage as often as you want because you must wait until the water is out in order to open the door.
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, for the front load washers, you only have to push in or pull out the start button, wait one minute, and the door will open, but then so does all the water! Not so good for felting.
> :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry again but no way will mine open with water in it- I have to set it to drain and spin before there is any chance of it opening
Click to expand...

Guess it all depends on the washing machine -- I have often stopped mine to add something that got forgotten in the laundry hamper!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> we have had things like giardia [sp?] strike apparently clean streams here- evidently brought here by our tourists.


It is very hard to be sure that water is clear of all bactraia etc- and any river etc is likely to be contaminated. The closer to the source the less contaminted it will be as it has less time to become so. Spring water is the most likely to be safe to drink as it has been under the ground and not exposed to contaminants. Can not tell by looking at the water whether any bacteria etc in it -they are far too small to show up in amounts harmful to us. Contaminated water is a major cause of death in developing countries. Water that looks dirty is not necessarily any worse than water that looks clean. Dirt in itself is not the problem- it is the bacteria etc in it. 
In fact Kate isn't the filthy looking water in parts of Scotland actually safe to drink because it has been so well filtered through the peat? The colour comes from the peat


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> my god, 86 pages by Monday unbelievable. Oh well, I can't read it all and miss you all. But, I had such problems with Mother again today but we got through it and I will survive the stress and thanks for listening, it is too involved to even take your time and space to vent so bless you all. love to y'all. joe p.


Calm vibes being sent to give you some stress relief. KTP is a great place to vent to!


----------



## stubbynose

I am caught up once again.coffee in hand so I am off to do some knitting while I rest the tired back..
enjoy the rest of the evening or morning depending on where you are!! I will check in on you all in the morning to see what conversations are being held at this never ending tea party!!! I am going to post a cookie recipe that is a huge hit with everyone who try's them!!! Pecan crispies.absolute heaven in a cookie. can't wait to make these again.yummy for your tummy !!
sweet dreams to all who are going to be sleeping soon!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have had things like giardia [sp?] strike apparently clean streams here- evidently brought here by our tourists.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very hard to be sure that water is clear of all bactraia etc- and any river etc is likely to be contaminated. The closer to the source the less contaminted it will be as it has less time to become so. Spring water is the most likely to be safe to drink as it has been under the ground and not exposed to contaminants. Can not tell by looking at the water whether any bacteria etc in it -they are far too small to show up in amounts harmful to us. Contaminated water is a major cause of death in developing countries. Water that looks dirty is not necessarily any worse than water that looks clean. Dirt in itself is not the problem- it is the bacteria etc in it.
> In fact Kate isn't the filthy looking water in parts of Scotland actually safe to drink because it has been so well filtered through the peat? The colour comes from the peat
Click to expand...

the gairdia live in the intestinal tract of every person and animal. When it is uncontrolled, then there is the problem. This is why every country in the world has it and no one source is credited. Clean food handling, washing hands after the bathroom break, and proper disposal of animal feces is important. Clean filtered water is paramount to controlling this and this is why chlorine is also used to treat water -- kills the bugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> quote Angora1:
> you couldn't felt in a front load washer, but apparently you can according to the one author.
> Angora, the problem with front-load washers is that you can't get into them to check on the amount of felting/shrinkage as often as you want because you must wait until the water is out in order to open the door.
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, for the front load washers, you only have to push in or pull out the start button, wait one minute, and the door will open, but then so does all the water! Not so good for felting.
> :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry again but no way will mine open with water in it- I have to set it to drain and spin before there is any chance of it opening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess it all depends on the washing machine -- I have often stopped mine to add something that got forgotten in the laundry hamper!
Click to expand...

It would be so helpful if I could do that- but I have to stop it almost straight away!


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> no daralene - where is hartville - i haven't been around a lot of mennonite since i quite teaching - also used to teach amish children - of course they quit when they were 16.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, do you know any of the Mennonites in Hartville?


[/quote]

Hartville is between me and Akron, Sam, to the west and south.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

ginamarie12345 said:


> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..


beautiful work- is this what they call a Celtic Cable?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> ginamarie12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful work- is this what they call a Celtic Cable?
Click to expand...

Intriguing isnt it? Beautiful too. So when I saw your post myfanwy, I went looking for Celtic Cable patterns. Look what I found, by golly it is a pattern that has the cabling chart written out long hand!!! This means that I can actually follow this and not have to write it out myself. Thank you myfanwy for that! (ok, hmmmm, getting excited now......so much to knit and so little time.......got to go find some yarn in my stash,,,,,,playtime!)  
http://www.girlfromauntie.com/patterns/simple-celtic-cable/ :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ooooooo....I'm definitely a member of that group too! lol

Froggers Unite- and you will be welcome at the 'Fudger's Club' too![/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Pontuf said:


> The chlorine smell in our tap water almost knocks you out! Wish we had a spring in our state. i would drive there and fill up on a regular basis.
> 
> pontuf
> 
> Where I live IF you live very close to the water purification plant than you have a heavy odor of chlorine; fortunately I live far enough away. I am in favor of the flouride that is put in the water here. My oldest DD didn't have cavaties UNTIL they lived where they had well water.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Very nice Ginamarie...love the yarn color also. Your work is lovely.



ginamarie12345 said:


> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the form of morning sickness that Kate has:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperemesis_gravidarum
> 
> 
> 
> Found the Wikipaedia article a bit difficult to work out what they were trying to say. Seemed to say for example that morning sickness does not start early. But the article they linked to was clear.
Click to expand...

Basicallly what it is saying is that the morning sickness which is the normal kind associated with pregnancy is not like the hyperemesis gravidarum (big terms that just mean excess vomiting while pregnant). The excessive vomiting has no known cause but they think it may be related to hormone changes that occur because of being pregnant. While the normal morning sickness is able to be controlled, the excessive vomiting kind is not. Because of this fact, the woman can become dehydrated causing a severe imbalance in the electrolytes of the body. This can have lasting damage to body organs and to the baby. IV fluids is the treatment for it. Without treatment, the woman is unable to put on enough weight during her pregnancy resulting in a very tiny baby who is born prematurely.


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOW...Joe is right...Monday and almost 90 pages already! We are a social group aren't we! I was off about 2 hours while I played secretary for DH and typed up a job proposal for a building job. Gotta love the KTP! 

Can you believe it is December and here it was 73F today; currently 63F and tomorrow is suppose to be 75F! Beautiful weather! Sam, you were looking for warmer weather I believe; you can move down here!


----------



## gottastch

Pontuf said:


> Gottastch can I ride with you today? You are going to all my favorite places
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well kids, I'm off to the post office. I want to check to make sure the postage is right on the Christmas cards. They feel a little heavy to me so gotta check that out. Then I'm off to JoAnn's to see if I can track down/order a few of the presser feet for my sewing machine from the Singer sewing center they have in the store. I will also pick up a spool of variegated quilting thread that I like to use for my tatting. Finally, I will go to Sam's Club to renew my membership and see what they have to see...maybe will hit Walmart next door...have to see how much energy I have left after all the previous stuff is done
> 
> There is a slight drizzle in the air but the temps will be in the 50's...crazy for December here! Dear husband has gone golfing anyway but he dressed warmly so should be okay.
> 
> Take care everyeone...chat later!
Click to expand...

Sure, Pontuf! I'll back up the car and you can hop right in


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks! I'll find it

Pontuf

quote=Lurker 2]


Pontuf said:


> Ohio Joy I have an LG too. Maybe it's when I set it on Sanitary that I can't open it. Most of the time I use the quick wash and I always hit extra water and extra rinse. It's hard to believe that clothes can get clean in such a little amount of water and a tablespoon of detergent! Of course I Can't break the habit of adding more detergent. And one thing that really ticks me off, why can't they make a detergent that has no fragrance?  Even the no fragrance has fragrance. I hate my clothes smelling like Tide. Has anyone found a good fragrance free laundry detergent???
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> quote Angora1:
> 
> you couldn't felt in a front load washer, but apparently you can according to the one author.
> 
> Angora, the problem with front-load washers is that you can't get into them to check on the amount of felting/shrinkage as often as you want because you must wait until the water is out in order to open the door.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> I have an LG and I can get in mine. It doesn't use a lot of water and so the door can open and maybe the door well is deeper? If I am doing Sanitary, which is really hot, I can't get in as it has to cool some before opening, That would be a problem if you couldn't open it to check. I had heard that there wasn't enough agitation?
Click to expand...

[/quote]

yes! we have it available for those with skin allergies to detergents, scents, etc- but I doubt you would get it in the States- Although come to think of it it is 'Persil'![/quote]


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns said:


> Well I have been thinking a lot about families and tops on my list (next to my son, haha) is my Mom. I really do love the socks off her! I remember coming home from school, and before the door could bang shut, I would yell out "Hi Mom, I'm home!" And if she did not answer by the time the door shut, I would hollar "MOM -- where are you?" haha, did I mention I loved my Mom? I found a poem that says a bunch about a Mother (sorry guys, it is written from a girl's point of view, unless you too had French braids in your hair. I had long blond hair and my Mom would braid it or put it up in wringlettes.)
> *Mothers Love*
> 
> Love it, 5mmdpns! It's perfect


----------



## darowil

I've reread the article- I think the only questionable thing is saying that it satrts earlier than morning sickness. I knw morning sickness can start very early without being servere. (must have socks on the mind, went back to check before posting and I had written sockness!)
I followed all the rest of it- a nursing background means the rest made sense.
Must admit I was left wondering why it needed another name (other than to be able to tell people that you have it). The niece-in-law I mentioned before her MIL (my sister) said to me morning sickness doesn't get that bad does it? thinking that her DIL was simply not coping or doing something wrong. So at least this would have given her a diagnosis other than morning soickness! Not smoking may have helped. But then giving up may not have been a feasible option given hpow sick she was. But she smokes round the kids which is a no no these days.


----------



## gottastch

Silverowl said:


> Here is one for everyone...Chocolate is cheaper than a therapist and you don't need an appointment.


I've got an appointment with my favorite therapist in about 5 minutes...Mr. Reeses - hahahahahaha!


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one for everyone...Chocolate is cheaper than a therapist and you don't need an appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an appointment with my favorite therapist in about 5 minutes...Mr. Reeses - hahahahahaha!
Click to expand...

He was just here and says that his practice is on the shelf at the grocery store now! ahahah


----------



## Gweniepooh

Mr. Reeses - hahahahahaha![/quote]

He was just here and says that his practice is on the shelf at the grocery store now! ahahah [/quote]

Well Dr/Mr Reeses was not available here this evening so I had to settle with a visit with Mr. NutterButter. Not quite as satisfying but still a good one.


----------



## gottastch

Actually, mine is hiding in the cupboard, knowing what will happen when I find him and oh, find him I will - tee hee.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Mr. Reeses - hahahahahaha!


He was just here and says that his practice is on the shelf at the grocery store now! ahahah [/quote]

Well Dr/Mr Reeses was not available here this evening so I had to settle with a visit with Mr. NutterButter. Not quite as satisfying but still a good one.[/quote]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
And Mrs Crispie Crunch had it with the Kit Kats -- they were splitting apart. Mr Big called in O Henry who left early with his Sweet Marie in the Bounty to do the Twist. They were all Smarties anyways and should have been dressed like Turks on their way to Mars via the Milk Chocolate. The Glossetts couldn't get started as the key was lost in Carmal on the Rocky Road. You see they did not get their Coffee Crisp this morning and the chauffer left without the Hersey Kisses looking for his very own Pot of Gold.

oh my, I have a sugar rush going on! :?  :lol:


----------



## doogie

Sneaking a peak in between classes. I should be doing the proper thing and getting some reading done. Oh yeah. Just caught up.  These pages are a delight to read when one has Black and Tan cookies to munch on!!!!

stopped by the coffee stand this morning and picked up a few. I absolutely love them. The only other place i ever found them was up in a small town in Scotland called Helensburough. Wonderful time that!   

That's my contribution to the cookie fest today! Black and Tan cookies. Don't have a recipe but they are mighty yummy. 

And for the record. Darwin and lulu gave me quite the scolding when I left to go to school today. After being home all day sunday I guess they expected me to stay home from school on monday as well. ROTF LOL.

And here is my retort in poetic format:

Ah the needle which graces the hand-
Not by chance or fortune favored.

The hand shall wield by gift of the heavens,
Angelic patterns tempered to the hearts of man.

For not all that are lost and those lost are found,
Those graces which love each the heart and soul.

Yarns spun and wound with eternal care,
And hand busy never ceasing to the turn of the seasons.

Time spins the clock upon which we our craft do ply,
Whilst fate winds the skiens by which heralds our projects.

For it is fortune which hath favored the hands which knit,
And grace with which to bless the needles resting in hand.


          

Off to class I go! Coffee in hand and smile upon the face. I actually caught up. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm definitely a Frogger & Fudger from time to time...and a venter who needs to vent--right now I am ready to pitch this computer into the yard and beat it with a hammer! I have for some reason not been able to post pictures to Facebook for some time now, have gone through all the suggestions, reinstalled crap and updated other crap and it still doesn't work. This is so frustrating! And sometimes it gets so slooooow I can't stand it. 

I am going to go knit. Yes, therapy for me!


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818That is the one said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for fruit cake; I think it's the funky weird looking fruit in it & the off-taste. However, my "sister" does have a fruit cake receipt that I will make probably later this week. It's real fruitcake from an 1860s-ish receipt.
> 
> 
> 
> So will you be sharing the receipt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nana will share for sure!! Have to find it in her stash of books though ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

doogie said:


> Sneaking a peak in between classes. I should be doing the proper thing and getting some reading done. Oh yeah. Just caught up.  These pages are a delight to read when one has Black and Tan cookies to munch on!!!!
> 
> stopped by the coffee stand this morning and picked up a few. I absolutely love them. The only other place i ever found them was up in a small town in Scotland called Helensburough. Wonderful time that!
> 
> That's my contribution to the cookie fest today! Black and Tan cookies. Don't have a recipe but they are mighty yummy.
> 
> And for the record. Darwin and lulu gave me quite the scolding when I left to go to school today. After being home all day sunday I guess they expected me to stay home from school on monday as well. ROTF LOL.
> 
> And here is my retort in poetic format:
> 
> Ah the needle which graces the hand-
> Not by chance or fortune favored.
> 
> The hand shall wield by gift of the heavens,
> Angelic patterns tempered to the hearts of man.
> 
> For not all that are lost and those lost are found,
> Those graces which love each the heart and soul.
> 
> Yarns spun and wound with eternal care,
> And hand busy never ceasing to the turn of the seasons.
> 
> Time spins the clock upon which we our craft do ply,
> Whilst fate winds the skiens by which heralds our projects.
> 
> For it is fortune which hath favored the hands which knit,
> And grace with which to bless the needles resting in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Off to class I go! Coffee in hand and smile upon the face. I actually caught up. LOL


A delightful poet you make
And a KTP cookie he ate!
All dressed up in his 'spenders
With his three button shirt
The ole doc has head in the books
That is the way the Doogie looks!


----------



## Pup lover

Love the lace work Lurker, gorgeous color also! Ginamarie, I love that jacket/sweater am not ready to tackle something like that though I did book mark it. I love my top loading washer can stop it or add something at any time. We have a brita filter on our faucet and we have refillable/washable glasses with lids that we use. My favorite Christmas time cookie (I love all cookies!) is my Granny's acorn cookies. I will post the recipe as soon as i find it. We moved a bunch of cook books this year, when I got 4 paper bags full of her old cook books when my Aunt cleaned out her things and it is not where I thought it was. I will have to hunt for it I guess.

I had to frog the cowl, I am using a bulky yarn that calls for a 10 needle though the pattern says bulky yarn with an 8 needle and it was too big so ripped it out and started over with an 8 needle, so we will see what happens.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Black and Tan Cookies

1 cup cake flour
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 1/2 sticks unsalted butter, softened
1 cup sugar
1 large egg, room temperature
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 1/2 teaspoon instant espresso powder
1/2 cup buttermilk

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Place racks in the lowest portion of the oven. Line two baking sheets with parchment paper.

Whisk together cake flour, all-purpose flour, and baking powder. Set aside. Dissolve the espresso powder in the buttermilk.

Cream the butter and sugar with an electric mixer until fluffy, about 2 minutes. Add the egg and vanilla, mix at medium speed until incorporated. 

With the mixer on low, add flour mixture in two or three additions, alternating with the buttermilk mixture. Beat until ingredients are incorporated.

Spoon the batter onto the parchment paper by the tablespoon ensuring you leave enough space between each cookie. Bake for 8 minutes, then turn the pan and bake for another 4 to 6 minutes until the cookies are golden around the edges. Cool on wire rack.


Espresso and Chocolate Icing

2 1/2 cups plus 1 teaspoon confectioners sugar, plus more as needed
1 tablespoon light corn syrup
2 teaspoons espresso powder, dissolved in 2 tablespoons hot water
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract

Chocolate Icing
1 ounce bittersweet chocolate, finely chopped
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
1/2 teaspoon espresso powder, dissolved in 1 1/2 tablespoons hot water
1 teaspoon light corn syrup

In a small bowl, combine the confectioners sugar, corn syrup, dissolved espresso powder, vanilla, and stir until smooth. Divide in half between two bowls. 

Melt the chocolate in a microwave safe bowl at 50% power for 2 to 3 minutes. Stir until smooth, then pour melted chocolate into one of the bowls along with the cocoa powder, dissolved espresso, and corn syrup.
With an offset spatula coat half of each cookie with chocolate icing and allow to set. Coat the other side with the espresso icing and allow to set. If either icing seems too runny, add a teaspoon of confectioners sugar at a time until consistency is just right. If chocolate icing starts to set, microwave for 10 to 15 seconds at 50% power.


----------



## pammie1234

I like cables, but I haven't done any difficult ones. I taught myself to knit socks, so anyone can! 

I drink tap water. I went on a wilderness backpacking trip in 1978, and we could get water from the springs and drink it. The next time I went, probably 20 years later, we had to add bleach to the spring water before drinking. It didn't really change the taste than much, but I could sure tell the difference between the two times I drank Colorado spring water!

I didn't get my KTP emails today, but I did check my spam and there was one. It was a much earlier time, but I found where I left off. I had about 20 pages to catch up on! Working sure hurts my KTP time!


----------



## 5mmdpns

You know, I was in lots of school Christmas pagents as I had attended 23 schools by the time I graduated highschool. I think it was my grade 4 year that our class sang the Little Drummer Boy. I was fascinated because a classmate was learning the drum thingy stuff at cadets. Any ways, here it is:


----------



## Marianne818

I was trying to catch up on the KTP post, think I have like 15 pages to go. I had a blood draw this morning and was sent to the hospital after the results. Blood count was wayyyyyyy low again  So here I lay with the second bag of the day about to be finished. Took them a long time to get a line in, my veins are about shot from all the iv's the last few months. If the blood count is up I can go home in the morning. I so hope that I can. C brought me up my lap top, I can't knit as they had to put a splint type board under my right arm to support the iv. (I am left handed so glad they used the right) ;-) am very tired, so going to just send my best wishes and lot's of loves, Hugs and prayers. I'll try to catch up tomorrow. 
Marianne


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> I was trying to catch up on the KTP post, think I have like 15 pages to go. I had a blood draw this morning and was sent to the hospital after the results. Blood count was wayyyyyyy low again  So here I lay with the second bag of the day about to be finished. Took them a long time to get a line in, my veins are about shot from all the iv's the last few months. If the blood count is up I can go home in the morning. I so hope that I can. C brought me up my lap top, I can't knit as they had to put a splint type board under my right arm to support the iv. (I am left handed so glad they used the right) ;-) am very tired, so going to just send my best wishes and lot's of loves, Hugs and prayers. I'll try to catch up tomorrow.
> Marianne


Marianne, what are we going to do with you? We cant keep you out of the hospital, we will just have to give you our love and wishes for all the best!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marianne so so sorry that the blood is low again. You are in my prayers. I hope you will get to go home very soon; like tomorrow! Please keep us posted.

quote=Marianne818]I was trying to catch up on the KTP post, think I have like 15 pages to go. I had a blood draw this morning and was sent to the hospital after the results. Blood count was wayyyyyyy low again 
Marianne[/quote]


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Did I understand this correctly. Your SIL is an actor and in The Mechanic. I have to get that movie. What part does he have so I can look for him. :thumbup: Just went online and ordered it from Netflix. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes, SIL has been an actor for many years. He is just now taking a "real" job. He has been in many things. There was a great TV movie called "Frequent Flyer" that is one of my favorites.... that was about 16 years ago and was based on a true store and was shot here in Dallas. In fact, one of the houses was built by my neighbor. SS is also a cery good actress but not able to do it with her flying schedule.

The part in "The Mechanic" is very small. There is a scene where he is standing by a car and makes a comment about a ring. Later in the movie, people come and torture his family to get him to give up some information. It is true that the camera adds weight. He really doesn't look that full faced in real life. He is 6'5" and in terrific shape. Let me see if I can add a picture of him so you have some idea what he looks like. He does a lot of training films, commercials, voiceovers, etc. They lived in CA until the second baby came along. His agent was thrilled when he moved back here....


----------



## Gweniepooh

It is official...I am beyond frustration with the purple hat I posted earlier...have frogged/tinked it twice today. It is not a new pattern for me. It is not difficult. Somehow I keep getting my count off. I will not be beaten by this silly hat. I am putting it down for just a little bit and follow the KTP conversations. (Taking a deep breath and wishing I had chocolate.)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Jynx a very nice looking couple too.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> It is official...I am beyond frustration with the purple hat I posted earlier...have frogged/tinked it twice today. It is not a new pattern for me. It is not difficult. Somehow I keep getting my count off. I will not be beaten by this silly hat. I am putting it down for just a little bit and follow the KTP conversations. (Taking a deep breath and wishing I had chocolate.)


We did not eat it all! Left you lots and lots!
Sorry about the frogs having a croaking in your knitting basket! It will look differently tomorrow.....come talk with us a while.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dreamweaver said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I understand this correctly. Your SIL is an actor and in The Mechanic. I have to get that movie. What part does he have so I can look for him. :thumbup: Just went online and ordered it from Netflix. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, SIL has been an actor for many years. He is just now taking a "real" job. He has been in many things. There was a great TV movie called "Frequent Flyer" that is one of my favorites.... that was about 16 years ago and was based on a true store and was shot here in Dallas. In fact, one of the houses was built by my neighbor. SS is also a cery good actress but not able to do it with her flying schedule.
> 
> The part in "The Mechanic" is very small. There is a scene where he is standing by a car and makes a comment about a ring. Later in the movie, people come and torture his family to get him to give up some information. It is true that the camera adds weight. He really doesn't look that full faced in real life. He is 6'5" and in terrific shape. Let me see if I can add a picture of him so you have some idea what he looks like. He does a lot of training films, commercials, voiceovers, etc. They lived in CA until the second baby came along. His agent was thrilled when he moved back here....
Click to expand...

Your son resembles you in your avatar. Very handsome man! Does he always have that bit of grin on his face? :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

WOW! I Love this sweater!

Pontuf



ginamarie12345 said:


> in response to wanting to see pictures of what I am making, since I have finished my Christmas shopping.... One is blue and the other is white. The blue one I have the back and you see one front in this picture. The white one I have only the ribbing started so far.
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5269〈=us


----------



## Pontuf

Gina this is beautiful. You have perfect gauge and tension.

Pontuf



ginamarie12345 said:


> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> i thought she was going to move next to one of your brothers jynx - or did that fal by the wayside. you certainly can't run two households nor be her only support - you have a life and you need to be able to live it without a lot of hassle. maybe it is time for another come to jesus talk with you brothers - after the first of the year. don't forget to breath.
> sam


 They are great with words, actions... not so much. Ted is supposed to be buying a new home and then will look for something for mom. Mom is doing a little better now that she is off that medicine that was making her goofy... but I see so many memory problems. I will definitely be talking to the boys after the holidays. The one here can give up one of his Fridays off and come do some of the stuff and Ted can get on the stick and make relocating a priority. Otherwise, I'm going to have to get some sort of arrangement worked out. i am scared to death she will get the flu, as siL and both gD's have it, even though they had the shots. mom won't get the shots and I can't be around anyone that is sick... If she has to go in to the hospital, the whole thing may be taken out of our hands anyhow.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Good grief... I'm back on 45. Obviously, you guys just an't be left alone. I'll never rcatch up... I'm going to have to leave it up to someone to PM me if there is any earth shattering news or something I really need to know... 

Jaw is really tired from having mouth wide open for 3 hours but no pain. I need to call the GD's right now and get clarification on their lists so I can do some ordering tomorrow.... they both seem to have caught the flu from their dad despite having the shots. TX seems to be getting hit hard..... Hope all of you stay healthy....


----------



## Dreamweaver

5mmdpns said:


> Your son resembles you in your avatar. Very handsome man! Does he always have that bit of grin on his face? :thumbup:


That is my son-in-law. DD is mine... He *does* have a hard time keeping a serious face.... Great sense of humor and a really genuinely nice guy and great dad and husband.... He's my Tennessee mountain man.


----------



## Pontuf

gottastch said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gottastch can I ride with you today? You are going to all my favorite places
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well kids, I'm off to the post office. I want to check to make sure the postage is right on the Christmas cards. They feel a little heavy to me so gotta check that out. Then I'm off to JoAnn's to see if I can track down/order a few of the presser feet for my sewing machine from the Singer sewing center they have in the store. I will also pick up a spool of variegated quilting thread that I like to use for my tatting. Finally, I will go to Sam's Club to renew my membership and see what they have to see...maybe will hit Walmart next door...have to see how much energy I have left after all the previous stuff is done
> 
> There is a slight drizzle in the air but the temps will be in the 50's...crazy for December here! Dear husband has gone golfing anyway but he dressed warmly so should be okay.
> 
> Take care everyeone...chat later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, Pontuf! I'll back up the car and you can hop right in
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver

DARN, Marianne, jus saw that you are back in the hospital. From one lefty to another, hope you can get back home tomorrow. I know how sick you are of the hospitals..... (I always ask them to stick the right arm too. The chemo has done a number on veins and the left hand seems to be the worst so I'm very protective.) Fingers and toes crossed that all will stabilize and you can actually ENJOy the holidays. Hamg in their , deal lady...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dreamweaver said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your son resembles you in your avatar. Very handsome man! Does he always have that bit of grin on his face? :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> That is my son-in-law. DD is mine... He *does* have a hard time keeping a serious face.... Great sense of humor and a really genuinely nice guy and great dad and husband.... He's my Tennessee mountain man.
Click to expand...

Must be the same great sense of humor floatin around the Tennessee Mountains! Your DD sure is a wide eyed beauty! Lovely family you have!


----------



## ginamarie12345

It is a translated Norwegian pattern from Drops....it is so fun to make and love how it looks!!


Lurker 2 said:


> ginamarie12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful work- is this what they call a Celtic Cable?
Click to expand...


----------



## ginamarie12345

Thank you....it is turning out perfect to measurements....Can't wait to show it off..


Pontuf said:


> Gina this is beautiful. You have perfect gauge and tension.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> ginamarie12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Andre Rieu has his Christmas program on called Home for the Holidays. The Johann Strauss Orchestra and Andre Rieu is very classy IMHO. They just did Jerusalem. I have to share it with you all.


----------



## sassafras123

i keep thinking i should knit a pair for me - it would keep my thumb joints warm - maybe they wouldn't ache so much. 

sam

Sam,
Just a thought but years ago, in nursing school, I tried a paraffin
Bath. Lovely warmth that lasted. Understand they have portable ones now.

Personally I am campaigning for a hot tub. When I can use one I do and it's heaven on my " a truck ran over me" aching fibromyalgia bod. But I want an outside one to see the stars, sunrises, sunsets while I soak.
Sassafras


----------



## Gweniepooh

Personally I am campaigning for a hot tub. When I can use one I do and it's heaven on my " a truck ran over me" aching fibromyalgia bod. But I want an outside one to see the stars, sunrises, sunsets while I soak.
Sassafras[/quote]

I hope you get your outdoor hot tub. I had one (now broken) and it was amazing to sit in it and watch the stars. DH even would occassionally join me setting up a portable DVD player and we'd watch movies while soaking away our pains. Wish it were working now! My dream is to get it repaired or replaced...I imagine being out in the desert as you are you would have even a more lovely view of the stars.


----------



## Joe P

y'all, I just got a pm from Mcfanwy telling me not to worry about keeping up with all the posts and to check in. She is such a warm person and that was extremly touching to me.

You know last spring I was so sick and the party was there for me and I kept up every moment as I could not get out of the chair for months I think. I loved the care and the thoughts of all of you those times when I was so sick.

Please do not think I don't care when my plate is so full that I don't keep up. My heart was sooooooooooo struck with this pm. I can not tell you the love I felt. I can nottttttttttttt tellllllllllll you it is in there just glowingggggggggggggg.... Thank you my SCOTTISH LASS. joe


----------



## 5mmdpns

sassafras123 said:


> i keep thinking i should knit a pair for me - it would keep my thumb joints warm - maybe they wouldn't ache so much.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam,
> Just a thought but years ago, in nursing school, I tried a paraffin
> Bath. Lovely warmth that lasted. Understand they have portable ones now.
> 
> Personally I am campaigning for a hot tub. When I can use one I do and it's heaven on my " a truck ran over me" aching fibromyalgia bod. But I want an outside one to see the stars, sunrises, sunsets while I soak.
> Sassafras


*chuckles* when I do get my million dollars, a hot tub is first on my list of purchases. I will definitey send for you! I will have it installed in a glass house in my back yard. You may see all the stars you wish, and the birds, and the bears, and welcome to soak in there with me. It is a wonderful wish to have and one that I share with you. Fibro people need one and it should be a basic human right written into the laws of the land everywhere!  :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Marianne, I am so sorry that you are back in the hospital. Is there anything you can eat that will help your blood? I don't understand a lot about the blood, but it looks like if you could "feed" it, it might not get so low. Please get well soon!

Jynx, stay away from the flu! We don't need you getting sick. I hope your jaw begins to feel better. Good thing we type on KTP and not talk!

Off to bed so I can get up for work. Sure hope it is easier to get up tomorrow than it was today!

Take care, and big bear hugs to all!


----------



## iamsam

my parent used to go to a spring for their water and my grandma and grandpa roberts had a spring house that almost looked like a hobbit house - had a spring running through it - they kept milk and cheese there - sitting in the running water - they also used it as a space to store vegetables during the winter.

i was being a little facious with my remark - i thought we were getting a little carried away on water so thought i would throw in my two cents. lol i sometimes wonder about my tap water -it goes through a water softner and i wonder how much salt i am getting.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Nothing wrong with tap water, especially if you are in a smaller community. I just don't like all the chlorine and fluoride that cities are forced to use, but that all goes with the word "safety". My trek to the spring once every two weeks is fun and a nice little outing. I meet people who are adventurous, from many different countries and the old fogies, myself included who have lived here all our lives. In winter there is water frozen all around leaving just enough room to put your container because, of course, the water runs continuously. ps it makes great coffee!


----------



## iamsam

i need to look for these the next time i am in meijer.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I went to a shop, called 'Reduced to clear', because the Emporium was not re-opening till tomorrow- I found some Pringles 'Tomato Sauce' - they are rather tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love em!!! ketchup chips!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## sassafras123

Marianne,
Hugs and prayers for quick recovery.
Sassafras


----------



## Joe P

Marianne, I have you in prayers tonight here in Old texas. joe p.


----------



## iamsam

thanks ginamarie - i think for the most part tap water is just fine - my daughter heather put in an expensive filtering system for their drinking water - i've not been able to tell the difference - although i haven't told them that. lol

we have a culligan store a mile south of us - i will go there once in a while - they have a dispenser outside - a dollar/gallon.

sam



ginamarie12345 said:


> When it comes to drinking tap water... I do too... why buy expensive processed water I think, one uses regular tap water to make coffee and cook our food...


----------



## sassafras123

Gwenipooh,
Hope you can see a way to get your hot tub fixed.
Thanks for verifying how mentally and physically healing they are. 
Sassafras


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Mostly my eyes are blue. But yes, sometimes depending on what I am wearing, they can be greenish or greyish.



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of photos taken the other day
> 
> 
> 
> Does the kitty have your eyes Dancer? Beautiful :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You both look so happy together and you do have beautiful eyes even if they aren't green, but I'll bet when you put on green they get a little greenish????
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i do agree pontuf - strong chlorine makes the water undrinkable in my book - that would be when i called the water department.

we have well water here at our place - a lot of people have ponds and an infrared and filtering system for the water to go through before it gets to the house. as an aside - those poeple are experiencing really low water supplies with the drout we had this summer and fall.

sam



Pontuf said:


> The chlorine smell in our tap water almost knocks you out! Wish we had a spring in our state. i would drive there and fill up on a regular basis.
> 
> pontuf


----------



## iamsam

whoa ginamaria - that is some fancy knitting - very nice - may we see yours when you have it finished?

sam



ginamarie12345 said:


> in response to wanting to see pictures of what I am making, since I have finished my Christmas shopping.... One is blue and the other is white. The blue one I have the back and you see one front in this picture. The white one I have only the ribbing started so far.
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5269&lang=us


----------



## Sq_Dancer

You are right, I was not fishing for compliments. It is just how I feel and am amazed that B thinks otherwise. It is the first time that a man has thought that of me and I have put it down to maybe he sees what I look from the inside and not the outside. He makes me feel good.



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you pup lover. I don't feel so pretty but I do feel happy and I thank you for the compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.
> 
> Hi Dancer! So nice to see your pretty face and you and B make a nice looking couple.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you aren't fishing for compliments but I know that you are gorgeous. Nice to be humble though so I accept what you say, but very pretty and you don't look your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i am super impressed ginamarie - is this for you? with all that work i would hope so.

sam



ginamarie12345 said:


> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..


----------



## sassafras123

5mmdpns, right on hot tubs should be a basic right for those with chronic illness/pain.
Love when at hotel with one available. For now hot bath and/or electric blanket work. And we bought a Prius V this spring and it has heated seats. What luxurious comfort. They get warm almost instantly, much quicker than car heater. Ahhhh sit back, push that sore, morning stiff bod into the heat. By the time I get to the gym I am ready for Zumba.
Sassafras


----------



## iamsam

tinamaria - the cables on the top of sweater - are they not attached to the body of the sweater?

sam



ginamarie12345 said:


> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..


----------



## iamsam

sending you bushels of calming energy joe - i worry about you -hope you are getting enough rest.

sam



Joe P said:


> my god, 86 pages by Monday unbelievable. Oh well, I can't read it all and miss you all. But, I had such problems with Mother again today but we got through it and I will survive the stress and thanks for listening, it is too involved to even take your time and space to vent so bless you all. love to y'all. joe p.


----------



## 5mmdpns

sassafras123 said:


> 5mmdpns, right on hot tubs should be a basic right for those with chronic illness/pain.
> Love when at hotel with one available. For now hot bath and/or electric blanket work. And we bought a Prius V this spring and it has heated seats. What luxurious comfort. They get warm almost instantly, much quicker than car heater. Ahhhh sit back, push that sore, morning stiff bod into the heat. By the time I get to the gym I am ready for Zumba.
> Sassafras


:idea: I will often put a big fluffy towel in the dryer and put it on high heat for five minutes, it feels so great to wrap my shoulders and body in it! :idea:


----------



## iamsam

so happy you joined us at the knitting tea party glitz - we love new members and hope you join us as often as you can - it really makes for great conversations when we have lots of people joining in.

sam



Glitz said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning sickness has nothing at all to do with having a single baby or carrying twins. Medically it is all about because the gal is pregnant and the womb is now starting to nudge up into the tummy, causing nausea.
> 
> My understanding was that it was hormonal, and homones change around the end of the first trimester which is why most womens morning sickness settles. (not a midwife so don't know for sure). And maybe if you have two babies you would have more homones- but most women who have really bad morning sickness still only have one baby.
> 
> 
> 
> This last is right, and I am a midwife. Hormone levels cause the nausea & vomiting early in the pregnancy, but every woman is different and their reactions to hormone levels vary. Hormone levels also vary and, yes, they do tend to be higher with twins so often there is more nausea/vomiting then - but not always. Have also seen hyperemesis with single embryos so it is not an infallible guide.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

And yet another lovely picture of you! Now that isn't Frodo is it? He/she looks like a Boston terrier.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Mostly my eyes are blue. But yes, sometimes depending on what I am wearing, they can be greenish or greyish.


----------



## Pontuf

Marianne
From one lefty to another, hope you are on your way home tomorrow morning and feeling much better.
XO

pontuf


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sam, I have been getting this water for a few months now and it is very tasty. It is almost sweet from being so clean. I am not always fond of drinking just water but I am very fond of this water. I do not like all the chemical tastes of the city water. I especially do not like my coffee or tea made with city water.



thewren said:


> you will need to tell us how the water tasted.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning to one and all. Just a reminder that it is now 22 days to Christmas (21 in some areas). I will be out a good portion of the day. B is coming over and we are going out shopping and to fetch home what is now supposed to be the World's best Water which just so happens to be 20 minutes away from here. Apparently it was tested by some scientists from Germany and is now considered to be the world standard for testing. I have caught up for now and will possibly make it back on tonight. Will check again once I am all dressed and ready to go if I have time. Have a great day. And Smile....
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

thanks joy - i thought it would make a nice weekend trip.

sam



jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> no daralene - where is hartville - i haven't been around a lot of mennonite since i quite teaching - also used to teach amish children - of course they quit when they were 16.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, do you know any of the Mennonites in Hartville?
Click to expand...

Hartville is between me and Akron, Sam, to the west and south.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## Ask4j

ginamarie12345 said:


> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..


Very nice! Your cables look perfect and I like the color.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Gwen, this dog is not mine. I was at a friends of my daughter and this cutie was there and they took my photo with him. I do believe you are right, it is a Boston Terrier.



Gweniepooh said:


> And yet another lovely picture of you! Now that isn't Frodo is it? He/she looks like a Boston terrier.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly my eyes are blue. But yes, sometimes depending on what I am wearing, they can be greenish or greyish.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginamarie12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful work- is this what they call a Celtic Cable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intriguing isnt it? Beautiful too. So when I saw your post myfanwy, I went looking for Celtic Cable patterns. Look what I found, by golly it is a pattern that has the cabling chart written out long hand!!! This means that I can actually follow this and not have to write it out myself. Thank you myfanwy for that! (ok, hmmmm, getting excited now......so much to knit and so little time.......got to go find some yarn in my stash,,,,,,playtime!)
> http://www.girlfromauntie.com/patterns/simple-celtic-cable/ :-D
Click to expand...

the results are so lovely! Glad you can follow the instructions!


----------



## iamsam

thats great five - think i will have to try that on a dishrag for practice before i would be brave enough to try it on anything else.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginamarie12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful work- is this what they call a Celtic Cable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intriguing isnt it? Beautiful too. So when I saw your post myfanwy, I went looking for Celtic Cable patterns. Look what I found, by golly it is a pattern that has the cabling chart written out long hand!!! This means that I can actually follow this and not have to write it out myself. Thank you myfanwy for that! (ok, hmmmm, getting excited now......so much to knit and so little time.......got to go find some yarn in my stash,,,,,,playtime!)
> http://www.girlfromauntie.com/patterns/simple-celtic-cable/ :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

our weather hasn't been quite that warm but quite lovely anyhow - tomorrow is to be warm with some rain and then it will start to cool down until the weekend. i could take this weather all winter.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> WOW...Joe is right...Monday and almost 90 pages already! We are a social group aren't we! I was off about 2 hours while I played secretary for DH and typed up a job proposal for a building job. Gotta love the KTP!
> 
> Can you believe it is December and here it was 73F today; currently 63F and tomorrow is suppose to be 75F! Beautiful weather! Sam, you were looking for warmer weather I believe; you can move down here!


----------



## iamsam

we seem to have the same therapist gottastch - he is so helpful - don't you think?

sam



gottastch said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one for everyone...Chocolate is cheaper than a therapist and you don't need an appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an appointment with my favorite therapist in about 5 minutes...Mr. Reeses - hahahahahaha!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> thats great five - think i will have to try that on a dishrag for practice before i would be brave enough to try it on anything else.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginamarie12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful work- is this what they call a Celtic Cable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intriguing isnt it? Beautiful too. So when I saw your post myfanwy, I went looking for Celtic Cable patterns. Look what I found, by golly it is a pattern that has the cabling chart written out long hand!!! This means that I can actually follow this and not have to write it out myself. Thank you myfanwy for that! (ok, hmmmm, getting excited now......so much to knit and so little time.......got to go find some yarn in my stash,,,,,,playtime!)
> http://www.girlfromauntie.com/patterns/simple-celtic-cable/ :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, you just cast on and you will need cable needles for this one! It is a nice looking purple scarf for you! You only have to cable the ends for one complete pattern, do a garter stitch in the middle and then one complete cable pattern on the other end!!! I am sure you can do it!


----------



## Ask4j

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have had things like giardia [sp?] strike apparently clean streams here- evidently brought here by our tourists.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very hard to be sure that water is clear of all bactraia etc- and any river etc is likely to be contaminated. The closer to the source the less contaminted it will be as it has less time to become so. Spring water is the most likely to be safe to drink as it has been under the ground and not exposed to contaminants. Can not tell by looking at the water whether any bacteria etc in it -they are far too small to show up in amounts harmful to us. Contaminated water is a major cause of death in developing countries. Water that looks dirty is not necessarily any worse than water that looks clean. Dirt in itself is not the problem- it is the bacteria etc in it.
> In fact Kate isn't the filthy looking water in parts of Scotland actually safe to drink because it has been so well filtered through the peat? The colour comes from the peat
Click to expand...

Yes, you can't tell if water is safe just by looking at it. The spring where I collect water is funded and has a little park like setting with a platform where you get your water. It is tested several times a year by the county. One couple we, the friend I go with, met at the spring were collecting really large amounts in those huge cooler bottles. When asked if they were a far distance they said no not too far but they owned and operated a breeding kennel and several of their dogs died from drinking city water--this was determined after careful studies by their vet. Chloride and especially fluoride is really bad for pets.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Ooooooo....I'm definitely a member of that group too! lol
> 
> Froggers Unite- and you will be welcome at the 'Fudger's Club' too!


[/quote]

:thumbup: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

and a great way with words.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Reeses - hahahahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> He was just here and says that his practice is on the shelf at the grocery store now! ahahah
Click to expand...

Well Dr/Mr Reeses was not available here this evening so I had to settle with a visit with Mr. NutterButter. Not quite as satisfying but still a good one.[/quote]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
And Mrs Crispie Crunch had it with the Kit Kats -- they were splitting apart. Mr Big called in O Henry who left early with his Sweet Marie in the Bounty to do the Twist. They were all Smarties anyways and should have been dressed like Turks on their way to Mars via the Milk Chocolate. The Glossetts couldn't get started as the key was lost in Carmal on the Rocky Road. You see they did not get their Coffee Crisp this morning and the chauffer left without the Hersey Kisses looking for his very own Pot of Gold.

oh my, I have a sugar rush going on! :?  :lol:[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

doggie - the poem is delightful - one of yours?

i will definitely look for black and tan cookies next time i am in seattle.

sam



doogie said:


> Sneaking a peak in between classes. I should be doing the proper thing and getting some reading done. Oh yeah. Just caught up.  These pages are a delight to read when one has Black and Tan cookies to munch on!!!!
> 
> stopped by the coffee stand this morning and picked up a few. I absolutely love them. The only other place i ever found them was up in a small town in Scotland called Helensburough. Wonderful time that!
> 
> That's my contribution to the cookie fest today! Black and Tan cookies. Don't have a recipe but they are mighty yummy.
> 
> And for the record. Darwin and lulu gave me quite the scolding when I left to go to school today. After being home all day sunday I guess they expected me to stay home from school on monday as well. ROTF LOL.
> 
> And here is my retort in poetic format:
> 
> Ah the needle which graces the hand-
> Not by chance or fortune favored.
> 
> The hand shall wield by gift of the heavens,
> Angelic patterns tempered to the hearts of man.
> 
> For not all that are lost and those lost are found,
> Those graces which love each the heart and soul.
> 
> Yarns spun and wound with eternal care,
> And hand busy never ceasing to the turn of the seasons.
> 
> Time spins the clock upon which we our craft do ply,
> Whilst fate winds the skiens by which heralds our projects.
> 
> For it is fortune which hath favored the hands which knit,
> And grace with which to bless the needles resting in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Off to class I go! Coffee in hand and smile upon the face. I actually caught up. LOL


----------



## Sq_Dancer

They have been married a year and a half so they have waited long enough, considering their ages. They are both 30 years old.



thewren said:


> yeah - i can imagine the excitement. they certainly didn't wait long.
> 
> sam
> 
> hopefully she won't be in the hospital too long.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot news item down here! the Duchess of Cambridge is officially pregnant, but in hospital with morning sickness and dehydration! the baby will be third in line to the British throne.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

all this poetry - i can't stand it!!!!!!!!!

sam



5mmdpns said:


> [
> 
> A delightful poet you make
> And a KTP cookie he ate!
> All dressed up in his 'spenders
> With his three button shirt
> The ole doc has head in the books
> That is the way the Doogie looks!


----------



## iamsam

ask and yea shall receive.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Black and Tan Cookies


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Thanks! I'll find it
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> quote=Lurker 2]
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohio Joy I have an LG too. Maybe it's when I set it on Sanitary that I can't open it. Most of the time I use the quick wash and I always hit extra water and extra rinse. It's hard to believe that clothes can get clean in such a little amount of water and a tablespoon of detergent! Of course I Can't break the habit of adding more detergent. And one thing that really ticks me off, why can't they make a detergent that has no fragrance? Even the no fragrance has fragrance. I hate my clothes smelling like Tide. Has anyone found a good fragrance free laundry detergent???
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> quote Angora1:
> 
> you couldn't felt in a front load washer, but apparently you can according to the one author.
> 
> Angora, the problem with front-load washers is that you can't get into them to check on the amount of felting/shrinkage as often as you want because you must wait until the water is out in order to open the door.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> I have an LG and I can get in mine. It doesn't use a lot of water and so the door can open and maybe the door well is deeper? If I am doing Sanitary, which is really hot, I can't get in as it has to cool some before opening, That would be a problem if you couldn't open it to check. I had heard that there wasn't enough agitation?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

yes! we have it available for those with skin allergies to detergents, scents, etc- but I doubt you would get it in the States- Although come to think of it it is 'Persil'![/quote][/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Love this and I keep trying to. Amazing how much stuff that is. Thank you.



Silverowl said:


> This picture just makes you want to drift away.


----------



## Ask4j

gottastch said:


> Actually, mine is hiding in the cupboard, knowing what will happen when I find him and oh, find him I will - tee hee.


It is amazing how, when I get older, I forget things. It's like someone comes in and messes with my stuff....but I never forget where my chocolate stash is, now why is that? incentive maybe?


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Frodo and Tommy also get this nice clean water. After all, their health is important to me also. 



Pontuf said:


> Wish we could drink out of the tap here but our water is so bad that it's not an option. Pontuf gets filtered water.
> 
> 25 years ago our dog Rudi drank out of a stream in Breckinridge Colorado and got really sick. The stream was so crystal clear! The vet said that there were all kinds of organisms in mountain streams, polluted by other wildlife. Who would have known!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> just drink water out of the tap - tastes fine to me - but then no one ever said i had a distingushing pallate.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you buy spring water or reverse osmosis, it's basically the same thing, filtered water. Reverse osmosis is, of course, a system you purchase for under your sink or somewhere near your water source and how often you change the filter makes a big difference in water quality. Personally I collect spring water, we have springs all over that are tested for quality so you know what you are getting. The spring water I get has a bit of nitrogen, lot of green lawns around, in it and should not be given to small growing children. Distilled water is not drinking water period. Used in steam irons, batteries and other uses where any trace of mineral is undesirable. As someone here pointed out minerals are very important in your diet and filtered water will take some of this out along with the bad stuff.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

nce looking couple.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I understand this correctly. Your SIL is an actor and in The Mechanic. I have to get that movie. What part does he have so I can look for him. :thumbup: Just went online and ordered it from Netflix. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, SIL has been an actor for many years. He is just now taking a "real" job. He has been in many things. There was a great TV movie called "Frequent Flyer" that is one of my favorites.... that was about 16 years ago and was based on a true store and was shot here in Dallas. In fact, one of the houses was built by my neighbor. SS is also a cery good actress but not able to do it with her flying schedule.
> 
> The part in "The Mechanic" is very small. There is a scene where he is standing by a car and makes a comment about a ring. Later in the movie, people come and torture his family to get him to give up some information. It is true that the camera adds weight. He really doesn't look that full faced in real life. He is 6'5" and in terrific shape. Let me see if I can add a picture of him so you have some idea what he looks like. He does a lot of training films, commercials, voiceovers, etc. They lived in CA until the second baby came along. His agent was thrilled when he moved back here....
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

nce looking couple.

sam

what airline does your daughter fly for?




Dreamweaver said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I understand this correctly. Your SIL is an actor and in The Mechanic. I have to get that movie. What part does he have so I can look for him. :thumbup: Just went online and ordered it from Netflix. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, SIL has been an actor for many years. He is just now taking a "real" job. He has been in many things. There was a great TV movie called "Frequent Flyer" that is one of my favorites.... that was about 16 years ago and was based on a true store and was shot here in Dallas. In fact, one of the houses was built by my neighbor. SS is also a cery good actress but not able to do it with her flying schedule.
> 
> The part in "The Mechanic" is very small. There is a scene where he is standing by a car and makes a comment about a ring. Later in the movie, people come and torture his family to get him to give up some information. It is true that the camera adds weight. He really doesn't look that full faced in real life. He is 6'5" and in terrific shape. Let me see if I can add a picture of him so you have some idea what he looks like. He does a lot of training films, commercials, voiceovers, etc. They lived in CA until the second baby came along. His agent was thrilled when he moved back here....
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

did i goof here - i thought it was daughter and son-in-law. a little help here jynx.

sam

Your son resembles you in your avatar. Very handsome man! Does he always have that bit of grin on his face? :thumbup: [/quote]


----------



## iamsam

jynx - i was hoping it would start to get better - i hope you are taking time for you and husband to relax and get rid of some stress. definitely time for a come to jesus talk.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought she was going to move next to one of your brothers jynx - or did that fal by the wayside. you certainly can't run two households nor be her only support - you have a life and you need to be able to live it without a lot of hassle. maybe it is time for another come to jesus talk with you brothers - after the first of the year. don't forget to breath.
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> They are great with words, actions... not so much. Ted is supposed to be buying a new home and then will look for something for mom. Mom is doing a little better now that she is off that medicine that was making her goofy... but I see so many memory problems. I will definitely be talking to the boys after the holidays. The one here can give up one of his Fridays off and come do some of the stuff and Ted can get on the stick and make relocating a priority. Otherwise, I'm going to have to get some sort of arrangement worked out. i am scared to death she will get the flu, as siL and both gD's have it, even though they had the shots. mom won't get the shots and I can't be around anyone that is sick... If she has to go in to the hospital, the whole thing may be taken out of our hands anyhow.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Ask4j, that is exactly how I feel. You meet up with some very interesting people while getting the water and I do not like chlorinated coffee in the least. And since it is only 20 minutes away in the country, it is gorgeous. Such a nice reason to get out and enjoy the world.



Ask4j said:


> Nothing wrong with tap water, especially if you are in a smaller community. I just don't like all the chlorine and fluoride that cities are forced to use, but that all goes with the word "safety". My trek to the spring once every two weeks is fun and a nice little outing. I meet people who are adventurous, from many different countries and the old fogies, myself included who have lived here all our lives. In winter there is water frozen all around leaving just enough room to put your container because, of course, the water runs continuously. ps it makes great coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just drink water out of the tap - tastes fine to me - but then no one ever said i had a distingushing pallate.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you buy spring water or reverse osmosis, it's basically the same thing, filtered water. Reverse osmosis is, of course, a system you purchase for under your sink or somewhere near your water source and how often you change the filter makes a big difference in water quality. Personally I collect spring water, we have springs all over that are tested for quality so you know what you are getting. The spring water I get has a bit of nitrogen, lot of green lawns around, in it and should not be given to small growing children. Distilled water is not drinking water period. Used in steam irons, batteries and other uses where any trace of mineral is undesirable. As someone here pointed out minerals are very important in your diet and filtered water will take some of this out along with the bad stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

You're welcome, Sam. Always happy to help a friend. 

I've finally finishedknitting the baby blanket based on a rather early dishcloth pattern-- the old ''knit 3, yo, k to the end of the row'' for my friend, Pamela, in the UK. She became a grandmother for the first time last Wednesday.

Just need to weave in the ends and get it laundered, blocked and in the mail quickly.

Good night,all. Rest well/have a good day wherever you are.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

i'm with you on the hot tub sassafras - afraid i would never get out. have you ever been in one when it was snowing - i have and it is so fun - had a little glass of vino and some plesant company - good times.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> i keep thinking i should knit a pair for me - it would keep my thumb joints warm - maybe they wouldn't ache so much.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam,
> Just a thought but years ago, in nursing school, I tried a paraffin
> Bath. Lovely warmth that lasted. Understand they have portable ones now.
> 
> Personally I am campaigning for a hot tub. When I can use one I do and it's heaven on my " a truck ran over me" aching fibromyalgia bod. But I want an outside one to see the stars, sunrises, sunsets while I soak.
> Sassafras


----------



## iamsam

actually i think the beauty is inside as well as outside dancer -

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> You are right, I was not fishing for compliments. It is just how I feel and am amazed that B thinks otherwise. It is the first time that a man has thought that of me and I have put it down to maybe he sees what I look from the inside and not the outside. He makes me feel good.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you pup lover. I don't feel so pretty but I do feel happy and I thank you for the compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.
> 
> Hi Dancer! So nice to see your pretty face and you and B make a nice looking couple.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you aren't fishing for compliments but I know that you are gorgeous. Nice to be humble though so I accept what you say, but very pretty and you don't look your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

oh i think so five - i did the dishrag - actually it isn't finished - think i will frog it and add another row of cables - it definitely needs to be bigger.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats great five - think i will have to try that on a dishrag for practice before i would be brave enough to try it on anything else.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginamarie12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful work- is this what they call a Celtic Cable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intriguing isnt it? Beautiful too. So when I saw your post myfanwy, I went looking for Celtic Cable patterns. Look what I found, by golly it is a pattern that has the cabling chart written out long hand!!! This means that I can actually follow this and not have to write it out myself. Thank you myfanwy for that! (ok, hmmmm, getting excited now......so much to knit and so little time.......got to go find some yarn in my stash,,,,,,playtime!)
> http://www.girlfromauntie.com/patterns/simple-celtic-cable/ :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, you just cast on and you will need cable needles for this one! It is a nice looking purple scarf for you! You only have to cable the ends for one complete pattern, do a garter stitch in the middle and then one complete cable pattern on the other end!!! I am sure you can do it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ask4j

thewren said:


> so happy you joined us at the knitting tea party glitz - we love new members and hope you join us as often as you can - it really makes for great conversations when we have lots of people joining in.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Glitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning sickness has nothing at all to do with having a single baby or carrying twins. Medically it is all about because the gal is pregnant and the womb is now starting to nudge up into the tummy, causing nausea.
> 
> My understanding was that it was hormonal, and homones change around the end of the first trimester which is why most womens morning sickness settles. (not a midwife so don't know for sure). And maybe if you have two babies you would have more homones- but most women who have really bad morning sickness still only have one baby.
> 
> 
> 
> This last is right, and I am a midwife. Hormone levels cause the nausea & vomiting early in the pregnancy, but every woman is different and their reactions to hormone levels vary. Hormone levels also vary and, yes, they do tend to be higher with twins so often there is more nausea/vomiting then - but not always. Have also seen hyperemesis with single embryos so it is not an infallible guide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please note nothing here was anything I wrote--it was edited out, no hard feelings just not my statement. carry on..
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, I did another dishcloth with that pattern but I added ten stitches to the total count. It turns out much better, just that bit larger makes a difference.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam,
Have been in a hot tub in Mammoth, CA when snowing and three feet already on the ground. Heaven. Stayed so long I think my skin shriveled. Wasn't even cold walking back through snow.

I think hot tubs should be as common as household appliances like washers, dryers, dishwashersSassafras/Desert joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I'm definitely a Frogger & Fudger from time to time...and a venter who needs to vent--right now I am ready to pitch this computer into the yard and beat it with a hammer! I have for some reason not been able to post pictures to Facebook for some time now, have gone through all the suggestions, reinstalled crap and updated other crap and it still doesn't work. This is so frustrating! And sometimes it gets so slooooow I can't stand it.
> 
> I am going to go knit. Yes, therapy for me!


It is brilliant therapy I find! 
We lost Fale's passport about two days ago- I realised I had no idea where it was- definitely not where I had put it, a few days previous. we went through every single pocket about five times- turned the room upside down three times, back to the pockets- searched the rest of the house in despair- even the rubbish and the recycling- his niece is buying the tickets for all three of them today- they travel on the 17th- and an urgent lost passport takes longer- have to go to the police station, then Internal affairs has to check it has not been used fraudulently, and it costs double, for renewal. thought the niece was ringing again so I went to bed with the cordless- woke at 12-30am no call. went on to KP and the KTP- back to bed- could not sleep got up at 2-30am- got the bread started- had a herbal tea, we had run out of coffee- turned on the BBC- it was all about Syria and Palestine. Fell asleep- woke up to the religious program- fell asleep again and almost missed all of the Maori News-
But great excitement the two canoes are anchored off Rapanui- [Easter Island] just waiting for their leader, a Mr Busby who was too ill to complete the voyage, to fly out. It has been a major achievement! Captain Cook and others refused to believe what great navigators they had encountered- and later the British tried to stop travel between the Island groups completely. I have a Tongan friend who was aware of trading in Papuan feathers for their ceremonial mats that they were around the waist.
Went through for a final despairing hunt in Fale's room- started on the chest of drawers- and the pockets, when he cleared a space on hi bed and asked me to come and sit down. He explained that Jesus had come to him last night, and I am thinking 'oh no what now?' and then he produced the passport! 
It is now safely in my diary with my own passport, and I came home with a hand of bananas all of which he has eaten- two punnets of strawberries one of which I have scoffed- they are a bit sour for Fale, some potatoes and sweet potatoes- 'kumara' and enough food hopefully to feed him for the next fortnight when I will have another break. Will be able to knit when I want- we run into cultural problems of what is work or not- and when one can work.
And the tomato sauce chips, and bacon ones which Fale prefered, his Samoan paper- and a pineapple pie- so he jolly well ought to be a happy chappy!


----------



## Ask4j

sassafras123 said:


> Sam,
> Have been in a hot tub in Mammoth, CA when snowing and three feet already on the ground. Heaven. Stayed so long I think my skin shriveled. Wasn't even cold walking back through snow.
> 
> *I think hot tubs should be as common as household appliances like washers, dryers, dishwashers*Sassafras/Desert joy


Definitely agree! I'd be in one right now.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Myfanwy, I am so glad Fale has his passport!!! What a relief it must have been for you and such a nervous wreck when you didn't have it!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you Sam. It means a lot to me.



thewren said:


> actually i think the beauty is inside as well as outside dancer -
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, I was not fishing for compliments. It is just how I feel and am amazed that B thinks otherwise. It is the first time that a man has thought that of me and I have put it down to maybe he sees what I look from the inside and not the outside. He makes me feel good.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you pup lover. I don't feel so pretty but I do feel happy and I thank you for the compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he does not have my eyes. I have blue eyes.
> 
> Hi Dancer! So nice to see your pretty face and you and B make a nice looking couple.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you aren't fishing for compliments but I know that you are gorgeous. Nice to be humble though so I accept what you say, but very pretty and you don't look your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Finally, I am caught up once again. 94 pages. Wow. And it is only Monday. What happened. I thought we had cut back on the lengths of the postings. Hmmm Just keep getting more and more chattier. Ok, of in search of today's input to Christmas Around the World.


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - how does one make a pineapple pie?

sam

And the tomato sauce chips, and bacon ones which Fale prefered, his Samoan paper- and a pineapple pie- so he jolly well ought to be a happy chappy![/quote]


----------



## doogie

Yes Sam,

Actually came up with it off the top of my head as I was writing it. 

And yes I just got home, but will be up till 4am working on the last two assignments (with the exception of finals) of the Semester! Woot Woot.

Can we say "Almost" Done Done Done,

Bring now the yarn,
Bring now the needles,
Bring now the joy filled hours,
Of knitting the heart into patterns of delight!

Care now for the spindle,
Care not for the hour,
With care and tender longing,
To my yarn stash I return.

These hands have written quite enough,
For Instructors who know not simple joys of yarn,
They care for paper, ink, and tiresome lectures,
When world peace should involve knit patterns.

So away from the books, ink, and paper,
To my hearth I shall stay instead.
whilst loving pitter pattering paw steps around,
Will be heard in lieu of recorded lectures instead.

With adoring eyes my brave children shall gaze,
As their meow's are paired with purring of contentment.
Darwin to my right & Lulu to my left,
As away the needles click and clatter.

The yarn shall travel many missed miles a minute,
Whilst tails swish and paws swat away!
And all the while grinning I shall be,
As to my Yarn, Cats, and needles I am returned!!!

So off away book work,
Off away pens,
Off away instructors,
With your quips and evil homework.

To my friends,
To my dearest knitters,
Tis thee I hail,
As from the realm of schoolwork I depart,
And to the land knitting do I return!

     There's another one for you Sam! I've always found poetry to be much more sublime in the heart of language.  (I'm definately in the wrong major) LOL


thewren said:


> doggie - the poem is delightful - one of yours?
> 
> i will definitely look for black and tan cookies next time i am in seattle.
> 
> sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Christmas in China

Chinese New Year is the Chinese version of Christmas in China, but many Chinese get in the holiday spirit at Christmas in China. Christmas is not an official holiday in China, so most offices, schools and shops remain open. All the trappings of a Western Christmas can be found in China, Hong Kong, Macau and Taiwan.

Are There Christmas Decorations in China, Hong Kong, Macau, and Taiwan?

Department stores are decorated with Christmas trees, twinkling lights and festive decorations starting in late November. Store clerks often wear Santa hats and green and red accessories. Its not uncommon to see leftover Christmas decorations still decking the halls well into February or hear Christmas music at cafes in July.

While China exports a lot of Christmas spirit in the form of cheap plastic toys and mass produced ornaments, some families opt to have a small Christmas tree during Christmas in China. Few homes have Christmas lights strung outside or candles in the windows. Malls, banks and restaurants often have Christmas displays, Christmas trees, and lights. Large shopping malls help usher in Christmas in China with tree lighting ceremonies.

What about Santa Claus?

Its not uncommon to see a Santa Claus at malls and hotels across Asia. Children can often have their picture taken with Santa and some department stores coordinate a home visit from a gift-bearing Santa. While Chinese children do not leave out cookies and milk for Santa or write a note requesting gifts, many children enjoy a visit with Santa.

In China and Taiwan, Santa is called &#32854;&#35477;&#32769;&#20154; (shèngdànl&#462;orén) and, instead of elves, he is often accompanied in Taiwan with his sisters, young women dressed in elf or red and white skirts. In Hong Kong, Santa is called Lan Khoong or Dun Che Lao Ren.

Are There Any Christmas Activities Leading Up to Christmas in China?

Ice skating is available year-round at indoor rinks throughout Asia, but special places to ice skate during Christmas in China are Weiming Lake at Peking University in Beijing and Houkou Swimming Pool Leisure Rink, a massive swimming pool in Shanghai thats converted into an ice rink in the winter. Snowboarding is also available in Nanshan, outside of Beijing, and skiing is easily done at Yinqixing Indoor Skiing Site (&#19978;&#28023;&#38134;&#19971;&#26143;&#23460;&#20869;&#28369;&#38634;&#22330 in Shanghai.

For spectacular holiday light displays and fake snow, head to the Western theme parks in Hong Kong, such as Hong Kong Disneyland and Ocean Park. The Hong Kong Tourism Board also sponsors WinterFest, an annual Christmas wonderland.

A variety of performances, including touring productions of The Nutcracker are often staged in major cities during the Christmas season in China. Check English-language magazines City Weekend and Time Out Beijing and Time Out Shanghai for shows in Beijing and Shanghai. Thats Beijing and Thats Shanghai are also good resources for shows.

The International Festival Chorus holds annual performances in Beijing and Shanghai. Beijing Playhouse, an English language community theater, and East West Theater in Shanghai stage Christmas shows.

A variety of touring shows are staged in Hong Kong and Macau. Check Time Out Hong Kong for details. In Taiwan, consult The Center website or English language newspapers like the Taipei Times for details.

How Is Christmas in China Celebrated?

Shopping sprees in the weeks leading up to Christmas are popular in China. A growing number of Chinese celebrate on Christmas Eve by eating Christmas dinners with friends. Exchanging Christmas cards with close friends and family is becoming more popular as is exchanging small, inexpensive gifts.

Gift hampers, which include edible Christmas treats, are on sale at many hotels and specialty stores during Christmas in China. Christmas cards, gift wrap and decorations are easily found at large markets, hypermarkets, and small shops.

Traditional Christmas dinners are readily available at hotel restaurants and Western restaurants during Christmas in China. Supermarket chains catering to foreigners like Jenny Lous and Carrefour in China and CitySuper in Hong Kong and Taiwan sell all the trimmings needed for a home-cooked Christmas feast.

An East-meets-West Christmas dinner can also be had during Christmas in China. &#20843;&#23453;&#40493; (b&#257; b&#462;o y&#257;, eight treasures duck) is the Chinese version of a stuffed turkey. It is a whole duck stuffed with diced chicken, smoked ham, peeled shrimp, fresh chestnuts, bamboo shoots, dried scallops and mushrooms stir-fried with slightly undercooked rice, soy sauce, ginger, spring onions, white sugar and rice wine.

While most Chinese opt to overlook Christmass religious roots, a sizable minority do head to church for services in a variety of languages, including Chinese, English and French. There were some 16 million Chinese Christians in China in 2005, according to the Chinese government. Christmas services are held at an array of state-run churches in China and at houses of worship throughout Hong Kong, Macau, and Taiwan.

While government offices, restaurants, and shops are open on Christmas day, international schools and some embassies and consulates are closed on Dec. 25 in China. Christmas Day (Dec. 25) and Boxing Day (Dec. 26) are public holidays in Hong Kong in which government offices and businesses are closed. Macau recognizes Christmas as a holiday and most businesses are closed. In Taiwan, Christmas coincides with Constitution Day (&#34892;&#25010;&#32000;&#24565;&#26085. Taiwan used to observe Dec. 25 as a day off. Currently, Dec. 25 is a regular working day in Taiwan.


----------



## ginamarie12345

Absolutely.....


thewren said:


> whoa ginamaria - that is some fancy knitting - very nice - may we see yours when you have it finished?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> ginamarie12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in response to wanting to see pictures of what I am making, since I have finished my Christmas shopping.... One is blue and the other is white. The blue one I have the back and you see one front in this picture. The white one I have only the ribbing started so far.
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5269&lang=us
Click to expand...


----------



## ginamarie12345

Yes, it is for me...finally....Thank you thank you...



thewren said:


> i am super impressed ginamarie - is this for you? with all that work i would hope so.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> ginamarie12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Love the lace work Lurker, gorgeous color also! ...
> I had to frog the cowl, I am using a bulky yarn that calls for a 10 needle though the pattern says bulky yarn with an 8 needle and it was too big so ripped it out and started over with an 8 needle, so we will see what happens.


thank you so much Pup lover!- I have four each skeins or balls of several colours of this Rowan Kid Silk- and a book of patterns as well! Loot from my big trip last year!
welcome to the Froggers and Fudgers Club!


----------



## ginamarie12345

This is a pic of the back and the outside cables run the entire length of the sweater. The cables in the middle split off into the "celtic" cables in the middle and then run to the top with just knits 4's and no cables in the middle.



thewren said:


> tinamaria - the cables on the top of sweater - are they not attached to the body of the sweater?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> ginamarie12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

ginamarie12345 said:


> It is a translated Norwegian pattern from Drops....it is so fun to make and love how it looks!!
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginamarie12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful work- is this what they call a Celtic Cable?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I had a beautiful Norwegian sweater years ago, but it was a 'fair isle' type pattern- quite different from this!


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> I had a blood draw this morning and was sent to the hospital after the results. Blood count was wayyyyyyy low again ... Took them a long time to get a line in, my veins are about shot from all the iv's the last few months. ...C brought me up my lap top, I can't knit as they had to put a splint type board under my right arm to support the iv. am very tired, so going to just send my best wishes and lot's of loves,


Oh marianne how frustating for you to be back in again.Not surprising you are tired when blood caounts are down. You sound like you need a permanant line! Maybe you have a chance to catch up with the KTP while there as you can't knit!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Personally I am campaigning for a hot tub. When I can use one I do and it's heaven on my " a truck ran over me" aching fibromyalgia bod. But I want an outside one to see the stars, sunrises, sunsets while I soak.
> Sassafras


I hope you get your outdoor hot tub. I had one (now broken) and it was amazing to sit in it and watch the stars. DH even would occassionally join me setting up a portable DVD player and we'd watch movies while soaking away our pains. Wish it were working now! My dream is to get it repaired or replaced...I imagine being out in the desert as you are you would have even a more lovely view of the stars.[/quote]

When my Mum had the land down Rotokawa, near Rotorua, she divined a stream of hot water, and had a concrete ring put in- the hot water could be turned on when you wanted it- and at night we could lie there in blissful warmth, watching the stars sometimes shooting stars, to the sound of the frogs croaking. Sadly that got sold when my parents split.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> thanks ginamarie - i think for the most part tap water is just fine - my daughter heather put in an expensive filtering system for their drinking water - i've not been able to tell the difference - although i haven't told them that. lol


I can tell the difference sometimes- and prefer the tap water!


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> y'all, I just got a pm from Mcfanwy telling me not to worry about keeping up with all the posts and to check in. She is such a warm person and that was extremly touching to me.
> 
> You know last spring I was so sick and the party was there for me and I kept up every moment as I could not get out of the chair for months I think. I loved the care and the thoughts of all of you those times when I was so sick.
> 
> Please do not think I don't care when my plate is so full that I don't keep up. My heart was sooooooooooo struck with this pm. I can not tell you the love I felt. I can nottttttttttttt tellllllllllll you it is in there just glowingggggggggggggg.... Thank you my SCOTTISH LASS. joe


Dear Joe... !


----------



## Pontuf

Gina I just think this is so beautiful and I love the color too.

Pontuf



ginamarie12345 said:


> This is a pic of the back and the outside cables run the entire length of the sweater. The cables in the middle split off into the "celtic" cables in the middle and then run to the top with just knits 4's and no cables in the


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i need to look for these the next time i am in meijer.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I went to a shop, called 'Reduced to clear', because the Emporium was not re-opening till tomorrow- I found some Pringles 'Tomato Sauce' - they are rather tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love em!!! ketchup chips!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## ginamarie12345

Thank you so much. It is a denim blue color...


Pontuf said:


> Gina I just think this is so beautiful and I love the color too.
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## darowil

Ask4j said:


> Please note nothing here was anything I wrote--it was edited out, no hard feelings just not my statement. carry on..


That is a disadvantage of editing the quotes before posting- it can be jolly hard even before editing to work out who said what sometimes. And yet if we don't edit how big will the KTP end up? Already over 100 pages and it is only Tuesday here (almost 4 full days to go before the next one). No wonder we are having problems keeping up!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> He explained that Jesus had come to him last night, and I am thinking 'oh no what now?' and then he produced the passport!


Wonder where it had been hiding while you were looking for it? Thank God you found it.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Myfanwy, I am so glad Fale has his passport!!! What a relief it must have been for you and such a nervous wreck when you didn't have it!


only too true- I was nearly a nervous wreck- and the relief had to be experienced!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> myfanwy - how does one make a pineapple pie?
> 
> sam
> 
> And the tomato sauce chips, and bacon ones which Fale prefered, his Samoan paper- and a pineapple pie- so he jolly well ought to be a happy chappy!


[/quote]

they are like a very large cornish pastie- you have to make a kind of thick custard, with pineapple preferably crushed and custard powder, and some sugar. The pastry that Fale likes best is almost a scone dough- cut into circles- small meat plate size- you pile the pineapple mix onto half the circle, fold over, seal, and bake- around 400F have not made them for a while! you need to make sure the pastry has cooked!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He explained that Jesus had come to him last night, and I am thinking 'oh no what now?' and then he produced the passport!
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder where it had been hiding while you were looking for it? Thank God you found it.
Click to expand...

Fale has no knowledge now of where he found it- just so glad it turned up- it would have been around $350 to replace and with all the red tape we would have been very lucky to get him on the plane!


----------



## iamsam

you definitely need to make a book of your poems.

by the way - what is your major?

sam



doogie said:


> Yes Sam,
> 
> Actually came up with it off the top of my head as I was writing it.
> 
> And yes I just got home, but will be up till 4am working on the last two assignments (with the exception of finals) of the Semester! Woot Woot.
> 
> Can we say "Almost" Done Done Done,
> 
> Bring now the yarn,
> Bring now the needles,
> Bring now the joy filled hours,
> Of knitting the heart into patterns of delight!
> 
> Care now for the spindle,
> Care not for the hour,
> With care and tender longing,
> To my yarn stash I return.
> 
> These hands have written quite enough,
> For Instructors who know not simple joys of yarn,
> They care for paper, ink, and tiresome lectures,
> When world peace should involve knit patterns.
> 
> So away from the books, ink, and paper,
> To my hearth I shall stay instead.
> whilst loving pitter pattering paw steps around,
> Will be heard in lieu of recorded lectures instead.
> 
> With adoring eyes my brave children shall gaze,
> As their meow's are paired with purring of contentment.
> Darwin to my right & Lulu to my left,
> As away the needles click and clatter.
> 
> The yarn shall travel many missed miles a minute,
> Whilst tails swish and paws swat away!
> And all the while grinning I shall be,
> As to my Yarn, Cats, and needles I am returned!!!
> 
> So off away book work,
> Off away pens,
> Off away instructors,
> With your quips and evil homework.
> 
> To my friends,
> To my dearest knitters,
> Tis thee I hail,
> As from the realm of schoolwork I depart,
> And to the land knitting do I return!
> 
> There's another one for you Sam! I've always found poetry to be much more sublime in the heart of language.  (I'm definately in the wrong major) LOL
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> doggie - the poem is delightful - one of yours?
> 
> i will definitely look for black and tan cookies next time i am in seattle.
> 
> sam
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i am so impressed ginamaria - the cable work is marvelous - can't wait to see you model it.

sam



ginamarie12345 said:


> This is a pic of the back and the outside cables run the entire length of the sweater. The cables in the middle split off into the "celtic" cables in the middle and then run to the top with just knits 4's and no cables in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> tinamaria - the cables on the top of sweater - are they not attached to the body of the sweater?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> ginamarie12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

just in case you didn't get the pm

sam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 23 november '12" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126683-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-129061-1.html


----------



## doogie

Perhaps I shall one day.  Lord knows I've written plenty.

My major is as always up to debate (perogative of the coffee deprived student) However it is firmly entombed within the realm of Biology. Biochemical Engineering or Immunology. Not sure which at this point. But those are the only two I could get the VA to agree on as far as the paperwork.

If it were up to me I'd spend the rest of my life working a forge and knitting. That's really all I want to do. Makes sense to me. But in this modern age no one seems to see the common sense in that idea. ( I do )



thewren said:


> you definitely need to make a book of your poems.
> 
> by the way - what is your major?
> 
> sam


----------



## doogie

Well, Off to homework again. Just turned in the last of the Macroeconomics homework for the Semester. Now to finish the last Mathematics assignment. After that it will be 100% Anthropology from here on out till Next Monday.  Woot Woot Done done done!

Good night and sweet dreams all. Happy knitting and heavenly dreams and hopes to one and all!


----------



## Lurker 2

doogie said:


> Well, Off to homework again. Just turned in the last of the Macroeconomics homework for the Semester. Now to finish the last Mathematics assignment. After that it will be 100% Anthropology from here on out till Next Monday.  Woot Woot Done done done!
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams all. Happy knitting and heavenly dreams and hopes to one and all!


interested to know more of your Anthropology paper I did several papers in Anthropology when completing my BA degree back between 1996 and 2002. Social Anthropology, Archaeology, achieving in one paper on the Maori, an A+ at finals [Stage two]. The degree was awarded in Art History.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> just in case you didn't get the pm
> 
> sam
> 
> This is an automated notice.
> 
> Your topic "knitting tea party 23 november '12" was split up because it reached high page count.
> Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.
> 
> You can find the old topic here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126683-1.html
> 
> And the new topic is located here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-129061-1.html


I guess that will happen this week too- we have reached such a high number of pages so quickly!


----------



## iamsam

it won't happen until we are into next week's knitting tea party.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> just in case you didn't get the pm
> 
> sam
> 
> This is an automated notice.
> 
> Your topic "knitting tea party 23 november '12" was split up because it reached high page count.
> Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.
> 
> You can find the old topic here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126683-1.html
> 
> And the new topic is located here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-129061-1.html
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that will happen this week too- we have reached such a high number of pages so quickly!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish we could drink out of the tap here but our water is so bad that it's not an option. Pontuf gets filtered water.
> 
> 25 years ago our dog Rudi drank out of a stream in Breckinridge Colorado and got really sick. The stream was so crystal clear! The vet said that there were all kinds of organisms in mountain streams, polluted by other wildlife. Who would have known!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> just drink water out of the tap - tastes fine to me - but then no one ever said i had a distingushing pallate.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you buy spring water or reverse osmosis, it's basically the same thing, filtered water. Reverse osmosis is, of course, a system you purchase for under your sink or somewhere near your water source and how often you change the filter makes a big difference in water quality. Personally I collect spring water, we have springs all over that are tested for quality so you know what you are getting. The spring water I get has a bit of nitrogen, lot of green lawns around, in it and should not be given to small growing children. Distilled water is not drinking water period. Used in steam irons, batteries and other uses where any trace of mineral is undesirable. As someone here pointed out minerals are very important in your diet and filtered water will take some of this out along with the bad stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have had things like giardia [sp?] strike apparently clean streams here- evidently brought here by our tourists.
Click to expand...

Yes, I have heard New Zealand has some of the best water and that tourists on hikes just go outdoors anywhere and are polluting things. So sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma

ginamarie12345 said:


> in response to wanting to see pictures of what I am making, since I have finished my Christmas shopping.... One is blue and the other is white. The blue one I have the back and you see one front in this picture. The white one I have only the ribbing started so far.
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5269&lang=us


That is just gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

it is time for me to go to bed. i was going to go to bed early - i didn't mean three in the morning. the puppies are finally quieted down and hopefully are asleep.

i should have never started the wingspan scarf - it is so much fun - i don't want to work on anything else. i really want to finish heidi's scarf before she can't wear her winter coat. lol i am not quite half way. size five needles doesn't add up very quickly.

i am anxious to get to the place where i add the second section to the wingspan - just anxious to see how it looks. i understand the concept - let's hope i do it right.

it will top 100 pages by morning - i don't see where anyone has time to knit with all the chatting going on. 

what kind of bread for breakfast myfanwy.

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

ginamarie12345 said:


> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..


That is truly lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Joe P said:


> my god, 86 pages by Monday unbelievable. Oh well, I can't read it all and miss you all. But, I had such problems with Mother again today but we got through it and I will survive the stress and thanks for listening, it is too involved to even take your time and space to vent so bless you all. love to y'all. joe p.


Prayers for your dear mother Joe. Such a shame she has been having so many bad times lately.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish we could drink out of the tap here but our water is so bad that it's not an option. Pontuf gets filtered water.
> 
> 25 years ago our dog Rudi drank out of a stream in Breckinridge Colorado and got really sick. The stream was so crystal clear! The vet said that there were all kinds of organisms in mountain streams, polluted by other wildlife. Who would have known!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> just drink water out of the tap - tastes fine to me - but then no one ever said i had a distingushing pallate.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you buy spring water or reverse osmosis, it's basically the same thing, filtered water. Reverse osmosis is, of course, a system you purchase for under your sink or somewhere near your water source and how often you change the filter makes a big difference in water quality. Personally I collect spring water, we have springs all over that are tested for quality so you know what you are getting. The spring water I get has a bit of nitrogen, lot of green lawns around, in it and should not be given to small growing children. Distilled water is not drinking water period. Used in steam irons, batteries and other uses where any trace of mineral is undesirable. As someone here pointed out minerals are very important in your diet and filtered water will take some of this out along with the bad stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we have had things like giardia [sp?] strike apparently clean streams here- evidently brought here by our tourists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I have heard New Zealand has some of the best water and that tourists on hikes just go outdoors anywhere and are polluting things. So sad.
Click to expand...

unmentionable things are being dumped at the road side- our custom is to head for the petrol station- What really got me when I walked the Routeburn track many moons ago was how people failed to keep to the board walks, and were churning up mud where there was some beautiful flora. All in a rush to say they had done it faster than whom so ever- hiking into the mist- so that they failed to see the glorious surroundings. I waited till the mists had cleared, and walked and enjoyed the spectacular scenery. The Track follows a route to the West Coast of the South Island that was used by Maori anciently when they went to source some particularly fine 'greenstone'. [pounamu]


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I've reread the article- I think the only questionable thing is saying that it satrts earlier than morning sickness. I knw morning sickness can start very early without being servere. (must have socks on the mind, went back to check before posting and I had written sockness!)
> I followed all the rest of it- a nursing background means the rest made sense.
> Must admit I was left wondering why it needed another name (other than to be able to tell people that you have it). The niece-in-law I mentioned before her MIL (my sister) said to me morning sickness doesn't get that bad does it? thinking that her DIL was simply not coping or doing something wrong. So at least this would have given her a diagnosis other than morning soickness! Not smoking may have helped. But then giving up may not have been a feasible option given hpow sick she was. But she smokes round the kids which is a no no these days.


Making me laugh with your sockness and again I missed it. I read what you meant. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Mr. Reeses - hahahahahaha!


He was just here and says that his practice is on the shelf at the grocery store now! ahahah [/quote]

Well Dr/Mr Reeses was not available here this evening so I had to settle with a visit with Mr. NutterButter. Not quite as satisfying but still a good one.[/quote]
_____________________________
You guys are making me hungry....


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> it is time for me to go to bed. i was going to go to bed early - i didn't mean three in the morning. the puppies are finally quieted down and hopefully are asleep.
> 
> i should have never started the wingspan scarf - it is so much fun - i don't want to work on anything else. i really want to finish heidi's scarf before she can't wear her winter coat. lol i am not quite half way. size five needles doesn't add up very quickly.
> 
> i am anxious to get to the place where i add the second section to the wingspan - just anxious to see how it looks. i understand the concept - let's hope i do it right.
> 
> it will top 100 pages by morning - i don't see where anyone has time to knit with all the chatting going on.
> 
> what kind of bread for breakfast myfanwy.
> 
> sam


Fale's loaf of white is in the bread bin- so it will be my 'peasant/pumpernickel loaf! [when I get up around two or three!]


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Reeses - hahahahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> He was just here and says that his practice is on the shelf at the grocery store now! ahahah
Click to expand...

Well Dr/Mr Reeses was not available here this evening so I had to settle with a visit with Mr. NutterButter. Not quite as satisfying but still a good one.[/quote]

You guys are making me hungry....[/quote]

Well I just had a slice of Fale's white loaf, with some salmon and a little mayonnaise- and drinking a cup of malted barley, chicory, etc [roasted].


----------



## Cashmeregma

We sure have some good poets on here. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> I was trying to catch up on the KTP post, think I have like 15 pages to go. I had a blood draw this morning and was sent to the hospital after the results. Blood count was wayyyyyyy low again  So here I lay with the second bag of the day about to be finished. Took them a long time to get a line in, my veins are about shot from all the iv's the last few months. If the blood count is up I can go home in the morning. I so hope that I can. C brought me up my lap top, I can't knit as they had to put a splint type board under my right arm to support the iv. (I am left handed so glad they used the right) ;-) am very tired, so going to just send my best wishes and lot's of loves, Hugs and prayers. I'll try to catch up tomorrow.
> Marianne


Marianne, so sorry to hear another trip to the hospital was necessary. Glad you are getting the treatment you need and hope they get you back to where you need to be with everything being ok. Hugs dear and prayers for you to be restored to health. Wish I could wave a magic wand and make you better. I sure would if I could. Will magic knitting needles do? Hugs, love, prayers, and wishes all for you to be well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I understand this correctly. Your SIL is an actor and in The Mechanic. I have to get that movie. What part does he have so I can look for him. :thumbup: Just went online and ordered it from Netflix. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, SIL has been an actor for many years. He is just now taking a "real" job. He has been in many things. There was a great TV movie called "Frequent Flyer" that is one of my favorites.... that was about 16 years ago and was based on a true store and was shot here in Dallas. In fact, one of the houses was built by my neighbor. SS is also a cery good actress but not able to do it with her flying schedule.
> 
> The part in "The Mechanic" is very small. There is a scene where he is standing by a car and makes a comment about a ring. Later in the movie, people come and torture his family to get him to give up some information. It is true that the camera adds weight. He really doesn't look that full faced in real life. He is 6'5" and in terrific shape. Let me see if I can add a picture of him so you have some idea what he looks like. He does a lot of training films, commercials, voiceovers, etc. They lived in CA until the second baby came along. His agent was thrilled when he moved back here....
Click to expand...

What a gorgeous couple and your daughter is so beautiful, just like her mother. Thank you so much and when I get the movie I will look for him in it. That really is quite exciting. 6'5, wow he is tall. Is your daughter tall too?


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> i keep thinking i should knit a pair for me - it would keep my thumb joints warm - maybe they wouldn't ache so much.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam,
> Just a thought but years ago, in nursing school, I tried a paraffin
> Bath. Lovely warmth that lasted. Understand they have portable ones now.
> 
> Personally I am campaigning for a hot tub. When I can use one I do and it's heaven on my " a truck ran over me" aching fibromyalgia bod. But I want an outside one to see the stars, sunrises, sunsets while I soak.
> Sassafras


That would be perfect Sassafras. I have a jaccuzzi indoors but with my love of the moon and stars, I would be in heaven outdoors. Guess you can even use them in winter if you can get through the snow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Joe P said:


> y'all, I just got a pm from Mcfanwy telling me not to worry about keeping up with all the posts and to check in. She is such a warm person and that was extremly touching to me.
> 
> You know last spring I was so sick and the party was there for me and I kept up every moment as I could not get out of the chair for months I think. I loved the care and the thoughts of all of you those times when I was so sick.
> 
> Please do not think I don't care when my plate is so full that I don't keep up. My heart was sooooooooooo struck with this pm. I can not tell you the love I felt. I can nottttttttttttt tellllllllllll you it is in there just glowingggggggggggggg.... Thank you my SCOTTISH LASS. joe


Yes, that's our Myfanwy (Lurker) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

I'm still way behind but.....

SIL is 6'5 and DD is 5'10". Rachel is just a hair under 6" and Livey is about 5'8". My mom *says* she is 5' but I know better. For her, it is like living in a land of giants. The best thing is we can always spot them in a crowd..

Yes, it is my oldest daughter..... and that is where Rachel gets her big eyes. We always said that Dre'a was like a deer caught in the headlights......

She flies for American.... The new contract is lousy... but she has been doing it about 25 years and doesn't want to have to start a new career at this point. It also lets her arrange schedule to be at events for the girls....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gina....the sweater is absolutely fantastic. I love cables and the celtic design is wonderful....


----------



## Dreamweaver

I've mentioned before that we had originally planned to live in Pagosa Springs, CO. There is a fabulous bath house and there are several outdoor hot springs pools (small-like hot tubs)---- They are all labeled as to temp.... The river runs past and to sit in the tubs, looking at the stars and watching the snow is absolute heaven. They are open 24/7 all year round. there is another spot in town that has an outdoor swimming pool that is spring fed and heated.... I'm sure it would have been almost a nightly thing to go sit in the water and let all the aches, pains and cares soak away...


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> actually i think the beauty is inside as well as outside dancer -
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, I was not fishing for compliments. It is just how I feel and am amazed that B thinks otherwise. It is the first time that a man has thought that of me and I have put it down to maybe he sees what I look from the inside and not the outside. He makes me feel good.
> 
> ______________________________
> I love those words Sam. DH and I often say we wonder what people would look like if how they were on the inside was how they looked on the outside. Beauty from the inside out. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> oh i think so five - i did the dishrag - actually it isn't finished - think i will frog it and add another row of cables - it definitely needs to be bigger.
> 
> sam
> 
> You can use it for a facecloth Sam and it doesn't need to be big then. I like small facecloths and these that we knit are the best. I can use a new one every day.


----------



## nittergma

Sounds very cozy! It's great when they all get along isn't it?


Sq_Dancer said:


> Thank you nittergma. He is now sleeping on his favorite blankie on my bed and Frodo is beside him. B is not fond of cats, but him and Tommy get along fabulously. Tommy has taken to B big time and B is flattered and admits, my pets are very good natured and he loves them both. So I am very lucky with the two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a pretty cat and he goes so well with that beautiful carpet!
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of photos taken the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

FLU..... SIL had the shot over 3 weeks ago and got type A anyhow. Poor Livey has not been feeling well for about a week. They took her to the doc Wed. and he gave he a flu shot.... Well, now she has a fever and the flue so back to the doc Sunday. She can't take Tamoxifin... as that will negate her flu shot so she is on antibiotics. Rachel came home from school and said she felt like she
d been run over by a truck. It turned out to just be a bad headache.... DD had her flu shot about a week ago.... So far, they are batting 50-50..... seems TX and some other southern states are seeing a lot of flu and early.... It should be abad year..... I hope you all have had the shot....


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> We lost Fale's passport about two days ago- when he cleared a space on hi bed and asked me to come and sit down. He explained that Jesus had come to him last night, and I am thinking 'oh no what now?' and then he produced the passport!


What an awful time that was with all that searching for Fale's passport. So glad he had his Come to Jesus meeting and got his passport back. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

ginamarie12345 said:


> Yes, it is for me...finally....Thank you thank you...
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am super impressed ginamarie - is this for you? with all that work i would hope so.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> ginamarie12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got kicked off my computer and my picture did not upload..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That is wonderful that it is for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the lace work Lurker, gorgeous color also! ...
> I had to frog the cowl, I am using a bulky yarn that calls for a 10 needle though the pattern says bulky yarn with an 8 needle and it was too big so ripped it out and started over with an 8 needle, so we will see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much Pup lover!- I have four each skeins or balls of several colours of this Rowan Kid Silk- and a book of patterns as well! Loot from my big trip last year!
> welcome to the Froggers and Fudgers Club!
Click to expand...

I love Rowan yarn. So beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> When my Mum had the land down Rotokawa, near Rotorua, she divined a stream of hot water, and had a concrete ring put in- the hot water could be turned on when you wanted it- and at night we could lie there in blissful warmth, watching the stars sometimes shooting stars, to the sound of the frogs croaking. Sadly that got sold when my parents split.


Have you ever thought of writing a book about what you remember of life in Scotland and the move to New Zealand and all your experiences thereafter. I think it would be so fascinating. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I just had a slice of Fale's white loaf, with some salmon and a little mayonnaise- and drinking a cup of malted barley, chicory, etc [roasted].


MMMMMMmmmmmm good. I'll bet that malted barley, chicory is good for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> I've mentioned before that we had originally planned to live in Pagosa Springs, CO. There is a fabulous bath house and there are several outdoor hot springs pools (small-like hot tubs)---- They are all labeled as to temp.... The river runs past and to sit in the tubs, looking at the stars and watching the snow is absolute heaven. They are open 24/7 all year round. there is another spot in town that has an outdoor swimming pool that is spring fed and heated.... I'm sure it would have been almost a nightly thing to go sit in the water and let all the aches, pains and cares soak away...


That does sound like a dream. Any chance of it happening?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> FLU..... SIL had the shot over 3 weeks ago and got type A anyhow. Poor Livey has not been feeling well for about a week. They took her to the doc Wed. and he gave he a flu shot.... Well, now she has a fever and the flue so back to the doc Sunday. She can't take Tamoxifin... as that will negate her flu shot so she is on antibiotics. Rachel came home from school and said she felt like she
> d been run over by a truck. It turned out to just be a bad headache.... DD had her flu shot about a week ago.... So far, they are batting 50-50..... seems TX and some other southern states are seeing a lot of flu and early.... It should be abad year..... I hope you all have had the shot....


Hope you don't get it :!: Sounds like the shot isn't helping.


----------



## melyn

It would be the first of the 2 born regardless of sex lol


stubbynose said:


> what if it's twins ,then which child will be next in linewould it go by first baby born .or would it go by the sex ? I am curious on this as they said this type of morning sickness can be related to having twins. and seeing as this child is third in lineI am curious as to the answer .
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next news item- They have a new law being enacted and boy or girl this baby will be third in line!
Click to expand...


----------



## Chayjan

Chayjan said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love hearing about your gundogs and your terriers are adorable!
> I have felted a number of items in the last few years. Only 100% wool will felt and yes it will shrink dramatically. I felt everything in a cotton pillowcase with a zipper. This is better for your washer. Also HOT water and you will have to block and iron. I have a Nicky Epstein book on felting. I'll pull it out and give you a few more pointers later this morning.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> thought these would be great for her,but they are going to be too big so what do I do? Un doing them is not in my vocablury I wondered if I put them on a very hot wash and felted them that would shrink them and make them really thick keeping her warm.Anyone done any felting and can help?
Click to expand...

Please, any help will be great.I'm a bit nervous about doing it bu it's no good giving her something she can't wear Thanks Jan[/quote]

Hi,The aswer's just come to me -------give them someone else,cast on a smaller pair and knit!!!!!! why didn't I think of that yesterday.Obviously brain not working quick enough
Thanks for your help and interest Jan


----------



## Glitz

thewren said:


> so happy you joined us at the knitting tea party glitz - we love new members and hope you join us as often as you can - it really makes for great conversations when we have lots of people joining in.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thank you for the welcome Sam. There is a great bunch of people round this tea table, and it's lovely that you are so willing to have newcomers just drop in.


----------



## Chayjan

thewren said:


> chayjan - would felting make them too stiff to be comfortable - since these fit you what about knitting another pair - with smaller needles - that would drop the size down.
> 
> i've never done any felting - would like to -
> 
> i keep thinking i should knit a pair for me - it would keep my thumb joints warm - maybe they wouldn't ache so much.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Sam you ask what am knitting now.I'm in a quandry and need some advice I have just finished a pair of long wrist/arm warmers for a good friend as a surprise. They fit me beautifuly,I have fairly ""normal"" sized arms but my friend is a chronic anerexic and is little more than skin and bone she is always cold so I thought these would be great for her,but they are going to be too big so what do I do? Un doing them is not in my vocablury I wondered if I put them on a very hot wash and felted them that would shrink them and make them really thick keeping her warm.Anyone done any felting and can help?
Click to expand...

Well Sam,I've deciced just this morning to do as you suggest and knit a smaller pair.Folks are already admiring the 1st pair some I think I'll be able to find them a good home. As to you knitting a pair I would say GET CRACKING
They are so warm and cosy I'm sure they'll help. Jan


----------



## Chayjan

Angora1 said:


> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Sam you ask what am knitting now.I'm in a quandry and need some advice I have just finished a pair of long wrist/arm warmers for a good friend as a surprise. They fit me beautifuly,I have fairly ""normal"" sized arms but my friend is a chronic anerexic and is little more than skin and bone she is always cold so I thought these would be great for her,but they are going to be too big so what do I do? Un doing them is not in my vocablury I wondered if I put them on a very hot wash and felted them that would shrink them and make them really thick keeping her warm.Anyone done any felting and can help?
> 
> 
> 
> I just got some felting books from the library and they say to watch them so you can control the amount of shrinkage. You can felt them by hand in the sink or in the top washer. I heard you couldn't felt in a front load washer, but apparently you can according to the one author. Check the library or go to the LYS and take the warmers with you and ask for suggestions if you have a nice LYS near you. I always thought the project yarn had to be bought at the LYS in order to get help, but I hear that isn't true. I have only done needle felting, but am looking forward to making some slippers that are knit and then felted. Good luck with this. So nice of you.
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you for your time in trying to find the right solution to shrinking them.----I have decided not risk spoiling them by trying and instead cast on another pair,plenty of time between now and Christmas :lol: :lol: I've several offers of taing them off of my hands!!!!!! thanks again Jan


----------



## Chayjan

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think felting is the answer because it will shrink in all directions so might not be a good length any more. What about putting elastic in the ends? You could use either the thin thread like or a wider elastic.
> *
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Sam you ask what am knitting ///*now.I'm in a quandry and need some advice I have just finished a pair of long wrist/arm warmers for a good friend as a surprise. They fit me beautifuly,I have fairly ""normal"" sized arms but my friend is a chronic anerexic and is little more than skin and bone she is always cold so I thought these would be great for her,but they are going to be too big so what do I do? Un doing them is not in my vocablury I wondered if I put them on a very hot wash and felted them that would shrink them and make them really thick keeping her warm.Anyone done any felting and can help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Mom just crocheted some fashion lace arm "warmers" (not warm at all, as the neice only wanted a fashion piece to go with her outfits) and she strung some thread elastic through the wrists. My neice has slender arms and long ones! :-D
> You could thread a pretty yarn tie through the ends and then they can be tied in a bow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :idea:
Click to expand...

Thank you for that suggestion Jan


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> y'all, I just got a pm from Mcfanwy telling me not to worry about keeping up with all the posts and to check in. She is such a warm person and that was extremly touching to me.
> 
> You know last spring I was so sick and the party was there for me and I kept up every moment as I could not get out of the chair for months I think. I loved the care and the thoughts of all of you those times when I was so sick.
> 
> Please do not think I don't care when my plate is so full that I don't keep up. My heart was sooooooooooo struck with this pm. I can not tell you the love I felt. I can nottttttttttttt tellllllllllll you it is in there just glowingggggggggggggg.... Thank you my SCOTTISH LASS. joe
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's our Myfanwy (Lurker) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

aawwwww shuckssssssssssss you embarrasssssss mmmme!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually i think the beauty is inside as well as outside dancer -
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, I was not fishing for compliments. It is just how I feel and am amazed that B thinks otherwise. It is the first time that a man has thought that of me and I have put it down to maybe he sees what I look from the inside and not the outside. He makes me feel good.
> 
> ______________________________
> I love those words Sam. DH and I often say we wonder what people would look like if how they were on the inside was how they looked on the outside. Beauty from the inside out. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I like 'beauty is but skin deep'
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We lost Fale's passport about two days ago- when he cleared a space on hi bed and asked me to come and sit down. He explained that Jesus had come to him last night, and I am thinking 'oh no what now?' and then he produced the passport!
> 
> 
> 
> What an awful time that was with all that searching for Fale's passport. So glad he had his Come to Jesus meeting and got his passport back. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

the passport is safe- and the niece he will be staying with has just rung to say she has got all three tickets paid for- but they will be living on sardines for three weeks!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When my Mum had the land down Rotokawa, near Rotorua, she divined a stream of hot water, and had a concrete ring put in- the hot water could be turned on when you wanted it- and at night we could lie there in blissful warmth, watching the stars sometimes shooting stars, to the sound of the frogs croaking. Sadly that got sold when my parents split.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought of writing a book about what you remember of life in Scotland and the move to New Zealand and all your experiences thereafter. I think it would be so fascinating. :wink:
Click to expand...

I am keeping track sometimes of what I write here- in the hopes that the grandchildren may one day be interested! It has been suggested I should write things down.


----------



## Lurker 2

Glitz said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> so happy you joined us at the knitting tea party glitz - we love new members and hope you join us as often as you can - it really makes for great conversations when we have lots of people joining in.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thank you for the welcome Sam. There is a great bunch of people round this tea table, and it's lovely that you are so willing to have newcomers just drop in.
> 
> 
> 
> It is always great when we hear a new voice! We love to listen to peoples tales, and hear about their works in progress.
> Have you heard of the 'Froggers and Fudgers Club'?!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When my Mum had the land down Rotokawa, near Rotorua, she divined a stream of hot water, and had a concrete ring put in- the hot water could be turned on when you wanted it- and at night we could lie there in blissful warmth, watching the stars sometimes shooting stars, to the sound of the frogs croaking. Sadly that got sold when my parents split.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought of writing a book about what you remember of life in Scotland and the move to New Zealand and all your experiences thereafter. I think it would be so fascinating. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am keeping track sometimes of what I write here- in the hopes that the grandchildren may one day be interested! It has been suggested I should write things down.
Click to expand...

I have kept notes on some of what I have written and the grandsons love it. Blake reads through the folder to see if I have put anything new into it. He even has a separate folder for patterns he has copied from KP members.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When my Mum had the land down Rotokawa, near Rotorua, she divined a stream of hot water, and had a concrete ring put in- the hot water could be turned on when you wanted it- and at night we could lie there in blissful warmth, watching the stars sometimes shooting stars, to the sound of the frogs croaking. Sadly that got sold when my parents split.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I have kept notes on some of what I have written and the grandsons love it. Blake reads through the folder to see if I have put anything new into it. He even has a separate folder for patterns he has copied from KP members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

When I saw this, I had to ponder. Zipper or Buttons?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> When I saw this, I had to ponder. Zipper or Buttons?


wondering 'on what'?

Right now I see the image! -point made!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Good Morning. I have now caught up. Am going to try not to be here all day today. I am going to go out this afternoon with my neighbour and get the fruit for my Christmas Fruit Cakes and my Carrot Pudding and also the stuff to make B an assortment of tarts, mainly the Butter Tarts he wants. He ended up going home sick after Square Dancing last night so hoping he is feeling better today. We did have a lovely afternoon together though.  I will be checking in occassionally but I really must get some things accomplished before I run completely out of time. I hope you all have a great day. I see Lurker and Caren are up and I am waving at you both. HI!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> Good Morning. I have now caught up. Am going to try not to be here all day today. I am going to go out this afternoon with my neighbour and get the fruit for my Christmas Fruit Cakes and my Carrot Pudding and also the stuff to make B an assortment of tarts, mainly the Butter Tarts he wants. He ended up going home sick after Square Dancing last night so hoping he is feeling better today. We did have a lovely afternoon together though.


Good Morning- glad I am not coming to your house- it would have a devastating effect on my waistline- I would not be able to resist!!!! :lol: :thumbup:

ps., I am munching on Strawberries- chose to have them this year without the icing sugar and cream I usually eat with them- Soon it will be time for the cherry crop, from Central Otago! yummmm.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh but you are more than welcome to my house at any time. I need to find some special sweetener for B anyway so it would not be too too bad. He also needs to watch the wasteline and his sugar content.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning. I have now caught up. Am going to try not to be here all day today. I am going to go out this afternoon with my neighbour and get the fruit for my Christmas Fruit Cakes and my Carrot Pudding and also the stuff to make B an assortment of tarts, mainly the Butter Tarts he wants. He ended up going home sick after Square Dancing last night so hoping he is feeling better today. We did have a lovely afternoon together though.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning- glad I am not coming to your house- it would have a devastating effect on my waistline- I would not be able to resist!!!! :lol: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Sq_Dancer said:


> When I saw this, I had to ponder. Zipper or Buttons?


Definitely buttons.


----------



## Lurker 2

My next big expedition will be a trip to Sydney - in Winter time! They had 36C the other day- Lupe [two syllables- 'the Dove'] said the warehouse was stifling where she works! can easily get up to 40C- no good for me!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Mmmmmmmm Love Strawberries. I also love Blueberries and Blackberries. I put them in Greek Yoghurt and add a bit of sweetener and a tablespoon of no sugar added berry jam to the yoghurt and oh my goodness, is that delishous. I ate that almost daily when on weight watchers and I lost 52 lbs. so it is not bad for the waiteline at all.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning. I have now caught up. Am going to try not to be here all day today. I am going to go out this afternoon with my neighbour and get the fruit for my Christmas Fruit Cakes and my Carrot Pudding and also the stuff to make B an assortment of tarts, mainly the Butter Tarts he wants. He ended up going home sick after Square Dancing last night so hoping he is feeling better today. We did have a lovely afternoon together though.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning- glad I am not coming to your house- it would have a devastating effect on my waistline- I would not be able to resist!!!! :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> ps., I am munching on Strawberries- chose to have them this year without the icing sugar and cream I usually eat with them- Soon it will be time for the cherry crop, from Central Otago! yummmm.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

A wee bit warm, for sure. Sounds like a good trip though.



Lurker 2 said:


> My next big expedition will be a trip to Sydney - in Winter time! They had 36C the other day- Lupe [two syllables- 'the Dove'] said the warehouse was stifling where she works! can easily get up to 40C- no good for me!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> Mmmmmmmm Love Strawberries. I also love Blueberries and Blackberries. I put them in Greek Yoghurt and add a bit of sweetener and a tablespoon of no sugar added berry jam to the yoghurt and oh my goodness, is that delishous. I ate that almost daily when on weight watchers and I lost 52 lbs. so it is not bad for the waiteline at all.
> 
> Sounds a real treat- I always make Greek yoghurt- so much prefer it!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I discovered Greek Yoghurt in WW, and do not want to go back to the other at all. It fills you up. It has more calories but it sticks with you much longer.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmm Love Strawberries. I also love Blueberries and Blackberries. I put them in Greek Yoghurt and add a bit of sweetener and a tablespoon of no sugar added berry jam to the yoghurt and oh my goodness, is that delishous. I ate that almost daily when on weight watchers and I lost 52 lbs. so it is not bad for the waiteline at all.
> 
> Sounds a real treat- I always make Greek yoghurt- so much prefer it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> A wee bit warm, for sure. Sounds like a good trip though.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My next big expedition will be a trip to Sydney - in Winter time! They had 36C the other day- Lupe [two syllables- 'the Dove'] said the warehouse was stifling where she works! can easily get up to 40C- no good for me!
Click to expand...

Lupe also mentioned that if Uncle [Fale] gets to the point of bed wetting, that she will take over- I am just so relieved that she is prepared to be there. She knows what it is likely to be- because as a girl she was responsible a lot of the time for their grandmother Seila- Fale's Mum, who died two months short of her 92nd birthday


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh that is so wonderful, Lurker. Do you get along with her fairly well? I admire you for your devotion to Fale.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A wee bit warm, for sure. Sounds like a good trip though.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My next big expedition will be a trip to Sydney - in Winter time! They had 36C the other day- Lupe [two syllables- 'the Dove'] said the warehouse was stifling where she works! can easily get up to 40C- no good for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lupe also mentioned that if Uncle [Fale] gets to the point of bed wetting, that she will take over- I am just so relieved that she is prepared to be there. She knows what it is likely to be- because as a girl she was responsible a lot of the time for their grandmother Seila- Fale's Mum, who died two months short of her 92nd birthday
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> Oh that is so wonderful, Lurker. Do you get along with her fairly well? I admire you for your devotion to Fale.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A wee bit warm, for sure. Sounds like a good trip though.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My next big expedition will be a trip to Sydney - in Winter time! They had 36C the other day- Lupe [two syllables- 'the Dove'] said the warehouse was stifling where she works! can easily get up to 40C- no good for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lupe also mentioned that if Uncle [Fale] gets to the point of bed wetting, that she will take over- I am just so relieved that she is prepared to be there. She knows what it is likely to be- because as a girl she was responsible a lot of the time for their grandmother Seila- Fale's Mum, who died two months short of her 92nd birthday
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you for that ,Dancer! She is a really genuine person! Fale has been there for me when things were difficult. I am lucky that I am the first wife- he had been a gay bachelor most of his years- although he is paying the price of that now. He drinks a lot of Coca cola- but far better that than the beer- he can't hold even two or three cans now, the effect is so drastic. Yesterday he ate a whole hand of bananas! We were given some cooked green bananas, so he has been eating those as well. They are predicting the banana may be the crop of the future- I saw the other day.

Back to bed to rest for a bit!!! it is nearly 2 am!


----------



## Glitz

Lurker 2
Thank you for the welcome Sam. There is a great bunch of people round this tea table said:


> It is always great when we hear a new voice! We love to listen to peoples tales, and hear about their works in progress.
> Have you heard of the 'Froggers and Fudgers Club'?!!!!


Thank you Lurker2 - have read about the Club in earlier pages, and I definitely qualify!! I have had to tink back lots of rows so often in this darn scarf I'm making. It's not even that difficult, but I get careless and an error is easily overlooked. Have to remind myself to check my knitting every couple of rows  .


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-132652-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

